#ubuntu-za 2011-06-06
<sakhi> morning
<superfly> heya sakhi
<sakhi> superfly: how is it going?
<sakhi> Maaz: forecast Cape Town
<Maaz> sakhi: Sunday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 16° C., Sunday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low: 9° C., Monday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 14° C., Monday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 10° C., Tuesday: Partly Cloudy. High: 17° C., Tuesday Night: Mostly Cloudy. Low: 15° C., Wednesday: Partly Cloudy. High: 17° C., Wednesday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 11° C., Thursday: Partly Cloudy. High: 18° C., Thursday Night: Partly Cloudy. Lo
<kbmonkey> morning ubuntu-za
<superfly> hey sakhi, cold, but OK
<kbmonkey> we need a geeky joke to start this week
<kbmonkey> "File not found. Should I fake it? (Y/N)" :D
<Owkkuri> The great thing about TCP jokes is that you always get them.
<cocooncrash> the punchline sometimes arrives first. The problem with UDP jokes is that
 * kbmonkey keels over!
<Kilos> morning superfly and friends of ubuntu
<Kilos> lo kbmonkey 
<Kilos> wassup
<kbmonkey> awe wow those are so funny!
 * kbmonkey wi-fives Owkkuri and cocooncrash 
<Owkkuri> P
<cocooncrash> Maaz: http://twitter.com/#!/mgorven/status/77382856397168641
<Maaz> cocooncrash: afernandez: "FTP Joke Incoming - Please see my other Twitter account for the Actual Joke #protolol"
<kbmonkey> +1 for #protolol hashtag 
<Squirm> hello
<Squirm> anyone here know about samba and it's file permissions
<kbmonkey> hi squirm
<kbmonkey> what about the permissions?
<kbmonkey> the samba docs and tuts are huge I only touched on some of them
<queery> maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<Squirm> kbmonkey: well, I want an excel file to have read/write permissions for all users. But as soon as a user edits the file, it changes the file permissions
<queery> maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy queery
<kbmonkey> hello queery 
<queery> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> excel, squirm? well excel locks the files you open so only one preson can edit it at a time. 
<kbmonkey> that's not a samba issue, that is Excel being neurotic
<Squirm> no, no
<Squirm> look
<Squirm> -rwxrwxrwx 1 shan     users  41472 Jun  1 10:23 Grade 1 - Shan.xls
<Squirm> thats what it should like
<Squirm> but
<Squirm> -rwxr--r-- 1 joanine  users  53760 Jun  6 10:20 Grade 3 - Kirsten.xls
<Squirm> thats what it looks like after joanine edits it
<kbmonkey> ah
<kbmonkey> okay I see
<superfly> Squirm: check the umask of files in the config, I think you can set it there somewhere
<Squirm> and in smb.conf, I have these
<Squirm> 	create mask = ugo=rwx
<Squirm> 	directory mask = ugo=rwx
<Squirm> 	force group = users
<Squirm>         force directory mode = ugo=rwx
<Squirm>         force create mode = ugo=rwx
 * superfly hasn't used samba in years
<Squirm> and it used to be 7777
<kbmonkey> yes you need to set the default permission
<superfly> Squirm: isn't there a write mask as well?
<kbmonkey> usually files keep their permissions. I bet excel is recreating the file which recreates the default ro permission
<Squirm> thats why I put create mode
<Squirm> and create mask
<kbmonkey> try write mask as superfly said
<kbmonkey> long shot but try use the 'mask = 0777' format instead of ugo=rwx
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> lets see
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> new problem
<Squirm> the user can't write to the file, if they don't have ownership
<Squirm> yet the rw permissions are 0777
<Squirm> yet the user Joanine can
<Squirm> bleh
<kbmonkey> I had the same problem on my HTPC where copying files over the network changed ownership :/
<Squirm> it changes ownership, but all users are on users
<Squirm> in users*
<kbmonkey> I think samba has it's own user (default nobody)
<Squirm> I made it force group users
<Squirm> as well
<kbmonkey> if you restart the smbd service make sure the clients (your pc's) remount the share too
<superfly> Squirm: if you force user, doesn't that negate the user themselves?
<kbmonkey> to reload the permissions
<kbmonkey> so did create mask = 0777 let it write the file at least?
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> it won't let me write to the file, when the owner is joanine
<Squirm> yet the permission are 0777
<Squirm> excel just throws, "Access Denied. Contact Administrator"
<Squirm> so I chown trish:users
<Squirm> aand it works
<kbmonkey> is one person editing over the network and another on the pc itself?
<superfly> kbmonkey: they can't, they're both Windows users ;-)
<kbmonkey> Im not a samba fundi myself ;)
<Squirm> its stored on a debian server
<kbmonkey> it sounds like each user uses a different samba account 
<Squirm> im logged into the server via ssh
<Squirm> and each user has a samba account
<Squirm> I'm at a school, all the teachers have a username and password to map the network drive, where they have to edit these files
<kbmonkey> have a look here squirm http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-set-permissions-to-samba-shares.html
<kbmonkey> also shows there adding valid users to a share, that may help
<Squirm> I'm sure I set samba to use linux directory permissions
<kbmonkey> linux permissions take precedence over samba permissions, that seems to be conflicting
<Squirm> I'm really confused
<kbmonkey> samba does that to me too squirm :/
<kbmonkey> we need samba experts, have you tried their forums and mailing list?
<Squirm> but why does it not work, yet all the users are in the group users
<Squirm> and the file permission is 0777
<Squirm> DIE
<kbmonkey> sorry Squirm wish I knew the answer for you!
<kbmonkey> googling gives many answers but all variations of the problem and the rest say what you have tried
<Squirm> kbmonkey: I think I sorted it out
<Squirm> they were in the directory attendance, which ended in the t dir permission. so maybe they could only edit it because they had ownership
<Squirm> otherwise because only joanine could change the permissions, it wouldnt work
<kbmonkey> :)
<Squirm> so I think
<Squirm> its done
 * Squirm edits the file with joanine
<kbmonkey> Im too clear on what you mean by 'directory attendance'?
<Squirm2> kbmonkey: the directory, 'attendance'
<Squirm2> but it seems the problem has now been sorted
<kbmonkey> oh that's good Squirm!
<Kilos> Paddy's in jail.  The Guard looks in his cell and see's him hanging by his feet. 
<Kilos> "What are you doing?" he asks. 
<Kilos> "Hanging myself," Paddy replies. 
<Kilos> "It should be round your neck," says the guard. 
<Kilos> "I tried that," says Paddy, "but I couldn't breathe." 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<Kilos> any grub experts around?
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20AOgDE7J
<Kilos> i explained my prob and what i have done at the pastebin
<superfly> tumbleweed: ping
<superfly> Kilos: you only need 1 swap partition between multiple installations
<superfly> why do you have 4?
<Kilos> superfly, the installations made them on their own
<Kilos> i didnt make my own partitions
<Kilos> also now there is about 50g of the drive split into the extra installations
<Kilos> also i bangerig to delete the swaps and make one just yet
<Kilos> if i can remove the last 2 mavericks alongside then i will worry about swap
<Kilos> and also is it safe to make the new swap with gparted
<Kilos> hehe gparted shows what a mess the drive is in even though its working lekker
<Kilos> dunno where to send a screenshot
<queery> looking for a job in sciences and stumbled on to this: http://www.pnet.co.za/index.php?s=advert_view&g=3002&x=2187336&i=7007&pop=1
<kbmonkey_> I really want a tux logo on my netbook win key
<Kilos> night all sleep tight and warm
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-07
<tumbleweed> superfly: pong
<superfly> tumbleweed: no worries, I got it sorted... grub problems
<Kilos> morning superfly  and others
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<inetpro> good morning Kilos, superfly, ++
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<superfly> hiya inetpro
<Kilos> lo |3o|3 
<|3o|3> hey Kilos
<queery> maaz, announce Western Cape Ubuntu Hour this Sunday at The Rock Room in Stellenbosch, RSVP and details at: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/1018/detail/
<Maaz> Announcement from queery! Western Cape Ubuntu Hour this Sunday at The Rock Room in Stellenbosch, RSVP and details at: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/1018/detail/
<queery> Maaz, set the topic: IRC meeting 20 June 19:30: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/91/detail/ || Ubuntu South Africa LoCoTeam || Website: http://ubuntu-za.org/ || Forum: http://za.ubuntuforums.org/ || Join: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za || Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za ||Events: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za/events || Pastebin: paste.ubuntu.com or codepad.org || Next Ubuntu Hour 12 June: http://loco.ubuntu
<queery> .com/events/team/1018/detail/
<Maaz> queery: Excuse me?
<queery> maaz change channel topic to: IRC meeting 20 June 19:30: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/91/detail/ || Ubuntu South Africa LoCoTeam || Website: http://ubuntu-za.org/ || Forum: http://za.ubuntuforums.org/ || Join: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za || Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za ||Events: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za/events || Pastebin: paste.ubuntu.com or codepad.org || Next Ubuntu Hour 12 June: http://lo
<Maaz> hoe lyk it
<queery> co.ubuntu.com/events/team/1018/detail/
<queery> dink nie dit het gewerk nie
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lo queery 
<queery> hi kilos
<getack> quiet
<Kilos> hi getack 
<Kilos> never seen you here before\
<Kilos> or new nick
<getack> hello kilos. first time here. :-/
<getack> Im kinda active on the mailing lists usually
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<getack> thanks :-)
<Kilos> been very quiet here the last while but we do have good days
<getack> if it's quiet here it probably means nobody is having problems lol
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> thats good though
<Kilos> just kinda lonely with only the coffee bot
<kbmonkey> hi getack and Kilos :)
<Kilos> hiya kb
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> kbmonkey, 
<getack> hello kbmonkey
<Kilos> lo bmg505 
<getack> any folks from pta in here?
<Kilos> normally yes
<Kilos> they most likely lurking
<getack> Yeah, like I usually do when I'm online. not that there's anything wrong with lurking?
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, lurkers
<Maaz> Lurkers are shirkers
<Kilos> naughty maaz
<getack> Anyway, since this is the support channel, I'ma gonna ask a support question.
<getack> It's regarding empathy. How do I make it play it's little new message chime, when I have focus on the chat window? Right now it's only notifying me if another window has focus, which is nice, but I do not stare constantly at my screen, so I might miss something when I'm not looking at the screen
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<getack> is maaz real, or a machine? coz he replies really fast.
<Kilos> dunno bout empathy i use pidgin
<Kilos> bot
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Done
<Kilos> superbot
<Squirm2> http://www.bitterwallet.com/what-does-the-ip-in-ip-address-stand-for-ask-stephen-timms/27968
<kbmonkey> caffeinebot :D he won't serve tea
<Kilos> getack, must be in settings or tools then preferences
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<Squirm2> evening
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> check the Empathy preferences getack?
<getack> hmm I might just move over to pidgin. My natty is still quite new, just getting to know her  :-)
<getack> No tea?
<getack> maaz, tea please?
<Maaz> Everybody here drinks coffee or goes thirsty
<getack> ah. very well.
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm2> lol
<kbmonkey> ha ha!
<Squirm2> ...denied
<kbmonkey> I prefer Pidgin myself
<Squirm2> same
<Kilos> pidgin rocks
<getack> Anyway, since I'm new here, Ill introduce myself!
<Kilos> go on we listening
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and kbmonkey!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<Kilos> is the whoile internet sick the last week or two or is it just vodacom
<kbmonkey> Maaz, thanks!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Okay :-)
<Kilos> getack, fill us in on what you do and where
<Kilos> we have some clever peeps in pta
<kbmonkey> where are you from getack ?
<getack> Hello all, my name is Getack. This is my de-facto internet handle, so If you see 'getack' anywhere else, it might be me.
<Kilos> just kinda inactive lately
<getack> Im 21, male, and a student to the University of Pretoria. I'm currently reading towards a degree in Information Science, specializing in multi-media. The second half of my second year is almost finished now.
<getack> I have been a full-time 'buntu user for maybe two years now, and loving it!
<Kilos> great nice to hear that
<getack> thanks :-)
<Kilos> hope you visit us regularly
<Kilos> or even become a permanent fixture here
<getack> I will definitely.
<kbmonkey> yes irc is fun!
<Kilos> have you tried pidgin
<getack> I am behind my pc most of the day, so Ill possibly be online always.
<Kilos> has everything and otr that the others dont have
<Kilos> that good news
<getack> Im gonna download pidgin now. Tried it before, never really used it much.
<kbmonkey> I am a keyboard monkey, I like keyboard shortcuts. I stay in Durban and love the smell of ground coffee!
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> anyone can recommend a mod/s3m player?
<getack> hello kb. ground coffee is nice. Just had myself a huge mug of freshly ground Abyssinian!
<kbmonkey> Wow get! That's nice :) The nicest coffee I had was from Rome, I drank it for a whole month :)
<Kilos> I am the non pc pro on the channel
<getack> nice!
<getack> kilos: what pro are you then? ;-)
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> dunno how to explain it
<getack> It's okay, this place is anonymous ;-)
<Kilos> was an electronic tech in the post office
<Kilos> maybe 40 years ago
<Kilos> then a diesel mechanic
<Kilos> then a farmer
<Kilos> then a corpse
<Kilos> now i just me
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> extensive repetoire!
<Kilos> lol
<getack> ah I see... Well I'm still a student, so technically I'm not a pro at anything yet.
<Kilos> im the one that needs the most help here and makes the most mistakes
<kbmonkey> that's longer than I have lived!
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> turning 30 this year :)
<Kilos> but this is my home since starting to play with pc's
<Kilos> my son is 35 and daughter 24
<Kilos> you will see wolfeyes here whenever he gets stuck
<Kilos> just gone to kubuntu natty
<Kilos> i be the grandpa here i think
<Kilos> and i love cyber coffee
<getack> nothing wrong with being the grandpa :-)
<getack> At least ask if you get stuck! On IRC nogal!
<Kilos> and ubuntu of course
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i was driven here by a hatred of winsucks and all the hassles and no online help ever without first paying $49
<getack> Ah I see. Anyway, Im going to of off now, quickly gonna setup pidgin and remove empathy and so on brb!
<kbmonkey> same here Kilos, same here!
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> well let me get cracking. I added unstable repos to install nvidia drivers which broke some packages, need to fix that
<Kilos> eish
<getack> back :-)
<Kilos> getack, wb
<getack> thanks :-)
<Kilos> i dunno about natty but in synaptic there is lots you can add to pidgin like blinklight etc
<Kilos> on maverick and earlier i had to make it use alsa sound as well
<getack> One day Ill explore it in depth. It looks like it works now.
<getack> Maaz, my coffee is finished...
<Maaz> getack: Got it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he uses coffee on
<getack> hmm. I love talking to bots. Especially when I make them fail the Turing test!
<Kilos> lol
<getack> Anyway, Im going into lurk mode now, I've got exam tomorrow...
<Kilos> study well
<Kilos> and good luck for the exam
<getack> thanks!
<kbmonkey> time to eat some soup :]
<Kilos> yip. best food for this weather
<Kilos> with lotsa chilli in
<queery> maaz google lee evans
<Maaz> queery: "Lee Evans (comedian) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee_Evans_(comedian) :: "Lee Evans - IMDb" http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0262968/ :: "Lee Evans, WR for the Buffalo Bills at NFL.com" http://www.nfl.com/players/leeevans/profile?id=EVA454901 :: "Lee Evans - Buffalo Bills - NFL - Yahoo! Sports" http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/players/6772 :: "Lee Evans Profile - Buffalo Bills - ESPN" http://sports.espn.go
<queery> maaz ty
<Maaz> Enjoy queery
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-08
<sakhi> mornings
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<superfly> morning Kilos
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Okay
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and superfly!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> hi |3o|3 
<|3o|3> Sup Kilos
<Kilos> same old same old
<|3o|3> Yeah...
<|3o|3> same old is same old.
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> old same is old same
<superfly> :-P
<Kilos> just a different day
<Kilos> i just deleted 3 of the 4 /swaps. If i missing for a while i messed up again
<Kilos> w00t
<Kilos> only one swap partition and also removed the last 2 maverick installs that i used to get grub fixed all on gparted
<Kilos> then ran sudo update-grub and here we go
<Kilos> took a while but getting there
<Kilos> Maaz, middagete
<Maaz> Tuis gemaakde bees en groente sop met lekker vars brood
<Kilos> yum yum
<sakhi> http://ipv6-test.com
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<sakhi> hi Kilos how is it going?
<Kilos> well ty sakhi  and you?
<sakhi> good thanks.
<superfly> I need to get my home network running IPv6
<tumbleweed> is the tenet 6to4 relay still borked?
<tumbleweed> miredo  works pretty well, if slow
<afrodeity> anybody know where to get the organic beer in ct?
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for supper
<Maaz> Steak , egg and chips. And a free Coke
<Kilos> hmm too cold for coke
<Kilos> Maaz, what else
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> hi kingmilo 
<kingmilo> howzit
<Kilos> havent see you before. welcome to ubuntu-za
<kingmilo> yea thanks man
<kingmilo> I was thinking of setting up a LoCo for za and then found one ;)
<Kilos> there are a few i think
<kingmilo> how active is this one, the website doesnt seem to be kept up to date?
<Kilos> depends how busy the guys are at work
<kingmilo> are there any people here who develop for ubuntu?
<Kilos> sometimes very busy
<Kilos> methinks tumbleweed  does
<kingmilo> Yup for sure :) I know how it is.. .
<Kilos> and cocooncrash  is the expert on pc crashes
<kingmilo> Alright. Anybody here looking after big Ubuntu installations?
<Kilos> kingmilo, you will need to hang on for the sysadmin guys they will know more
<Kilos> and superfly 
<Kilos> i just say hi to new peeps
<Kilos> lol
<kingmilo> ha ha alright. thanks boss.
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> havva cuppa cybercoffee so long
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<superfly> depends on what you mean by "develop for Ubuntu"
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<kingmilo> superfly, contribute to an official package shipped with Ubuntu
<superfly> not yet
<superfly> hoping to get my app into Debian, though probably not in time for the next release of Ubuntu
<kingmilo> ok superfly 
<kingmilo> I am interested in finding out if anybody in SA runs large Ubuntu installations for corporates, LTSP or other.
<superfly> that depends on your definition of "large Ubuntu installations"
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<superfly> are you talking server or desktop? managed or unmanaged?
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<tumbleweed> kingmilo: I'm an Ubuntu developer. highvoltage too.
<superfly> and what your definition of "large" is as well
<kingmilo> Managed server. I am in the business of migrating corporates from Microsoft TS to Ubuntu TS, currently I manage quite a few installations, probably +- 1000 desktops and I am curious to find out if anybody else in SA is involved in the same thing.
 * tumbleweed doesn't know of anyone doing things like that, but I probably wouldn't
<tumbleweed> highvoltage used to work in that area, you can ask him
<kingmilo> alright thanks. Will be nice to share experiences.
<tumbleweed> superfly: so how are our grand plans to pull you in going? :)
<kingmilo> tumbleweed, what package/s do you contribute towards?
<superfly> tumbleweed: I've been plagued by sickness, computer hardware problems, and commercial work
<superfly> I need another one of me just to be able to handle the work I'm currently doing!
<tumbleweed> kingmilo: mostly python stuff (mostly in Debian: http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=stefanor ), and in Ubuntu I work on developer tools, helping new developers, and MOTU stuff
<tumbleweed> superfly: heh, yeah we'd all love one of those
<tumbleweed> kingmilo: if you'd like to help out, we could always use more people in MOTU
<kingmilo> tumbleweed, ok nice.
<kingmilo> tumbleweed, I would like to help out where I can, at the moment I am setting up an opensource company that will provide opensource solutions/services to the south african business sector. I am also looking into setting up a full local software mirror, similiar to mirror.ac.za, we could always do with more.
<kingmilo> And then I would like to lend my python skills to a project within ubuntu.
<tumbleweed> ubuntu uses a lot of python
 * tumbleweed doesn't know if ZA needs more mirrors, but something I'd like to see is a security.debian.org in ZA
<kingmilo> I think we could do with more, there are some repositories not available on our mirrors and the popular mirrors are IS and university driven none really by a independent NPO
<kingmilo> What is the status of this loCo, how are you guys doing in SA, what do you guys do, whats this loCo all about
<tumbleweed> yes, mirror.ac.za isn't as reliable as it could be. But they have more than enough bandwith
<tumbleweed> it's not like the US where there isn't a single mirror that can take the load for the country
<tumbleweed> the loco isn't doing too much, basically just release parties and some ubuntu hours
<tumbleweed> I'll try and make the next global jam happen again (we missed the last one)
<kingmilo> alright, are you in charge tumbleweed ? Id like to help where/if I can to get it a more active if possible.
 * tumbleweed is not incharge
<marcog> kingmilo: where are you based?
<kingmilo> Cape town marcog 
<tumbleweed> kingmilo: like any community, it needs people to take initiative and organise things. The team contacts (who are about as in charge as you get) can't do everything and we shouldn't expect them too
<superfly> kingmilo: no one is in charge... it's a "do-ocracy"
<marcog> tumbleweed: has michiel spoken to you yet about doing some open source dev?
<tumbleweed> marcog: yes
<kingmilo> alright.
<marcog> kingmilo: same as me and tumbleweed :)
<tumbleweed> cape town is pretty active for open source, compared to the rest of the country
<marcog> tumbleweed: cool, maybe also see if kieren is interested? i know he's been looking hard for an internship even after #btr didn't get him one and he hasn't been successful yet
<kingmilo> marcog nice :)
<kingmilo> I wonder how many people in this channel I have probably met.
<kingmilo> is there anybody in this LoCo who is without employment ?
<marcog> quite a few of us are still studying
<marcog> if that counts
<kingmilo> Ahh ok. Im probably the grampa here then at 31
<Kilos> hehe
<marcog> Kilos will disagree :P
<Kilos> and inetpro  and superfly i think
<kingmilo> ha ha ok
<tumbleweed> kingmilo: that doesn't put you that much older than marcog and me
<kingmilo> alright I dont feel too bad then.
<kingmilo> Gents it's been real. I will pop in more often and see where i can get involved. Thanks for answering all my random questions. cheers.
<kbmonkey> weee!
<Kilos> lo kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> lo Kilos 
<kbmonkey> koud!
<Kilos> baie
<nuvolari> aloha
<nuvolari> naand oom Kilos , kbmonkey 
<Kilos> naand nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> hello hello nuvolari :)
<Kilos> wens ek was daare by julle nou
<Kilos> vrek koud jier
<nuvolari> :P ja is lekker hier oom 
<nuvolari> koud genoeg vir 'n baadjie, maar warm genoeg om nie te dood van die koue nie
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> my inbox is a disgrace. 75 unread emails.
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> that's when you start killing off mailing lists lol
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: hmm, that's excluding my mailing lists and other email subscriptions 
<nuvolari> ok, some of them don't have filters yet
<kbmonkey> ja nee info overload is n probleem partykeer ;P
<nuvolari> dan praat ek nog nie van twitter nie.
 * nuvolari knip sy sim-kaart op
<getack> Evening all
<kbmonkey> evening getack 
<kbmonkey> say which video editor actually works? :p
<getack> Doing well?
<getack> Adobe Premiere Pro :-/
<kbmonkey> *nervous laugh*
<getack> :-) And then It only works some of the time.
<kbmonkey> yes fine getack and you?
<getack> Im well thanks. Just rather cold...
<getack> The clothing companies should invent a keyboard friendly glove.
<kbmonkey> yeah something like theperegrine!
<kbmonkey> google that ;D
<getack> w.a.n.t 0_o
<kbmonkey> I cant find a working video editor :( awe shucks
<kbmonkey> the _one_ area of linux apps in serious want
<getack> agreed. What is it that you want?
<getack> to do
<kbmonkey> I mean blender can be used for video editing but I cant learn that all just to make a quick video
<getack> Blender for video editing?! That's like using a spade to stir your coffee...
<getack> What's wrong with the default one? (not that I used it before)
<Kilos> night all sleep tight\
<Symmetria> lo all
<kbmonkey> greets
<Symmetria> heh, afrinic policy meetings today were... crazy 
<kbmonkey> say do you know anyhow on converting videos with ffmep Symmetria ?
<kbmonkey> *ffmpeg
<Symmetria> *HRM* Ive done it before but its been 2 long to remeber any details
<kbmonkey> trying to edit some videos together, cannot find an editor that works. I suspect the videos need rencoding. *headaches*
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: kdenlive is supposed to be good. pitivi can work with everything, but pretty flaky. people are saying good things about openshot
<kbmonkey> openmovieeditor works but its playback function doesnt work so its like editing blind :p
<kbmonkey> I'll try those other two thank tumbleweed :)
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> my mind is still spinning from the grilling I took at this meeting today
<Symmetria> took an hour of solid questions from a very riled up audience
<kbmonkey> doesn't sound like my cup of tea ;P
<Symmetria> heh it was necessary
<Symmetria> I had to get the audience angry and worked up and pissed off 
<Symmetria> because it was the only way to get the discussion going
<Symmetria> and it was the only way to give me an opening to slam them for general apathy 
<Symmetria> so I took the abuse for an hour, and then turned the tables on them, HARD 
<Symmetria> and it worked
<Symmetria> (they actually APPLAUDED afterwards, I thought i was gonna get stabbed hahaha)
<kbmonkey> whoa
<Symmetria> heh, was a risky move 
<Symmetria> but *shrug* it needed tio be done
<Symmetria> but to deliberately set myself up for an hour of grilling in order to do that, was pretty scary
<Symmetria> when you stand up and deliberately rile up a room of 150 people to the point where people are chewing nails because of what you've said, just to prove a point, lol, I was kinda terrified walking up there knowing what I had planned
<Symmetria> heh, social engineering on a grand and very scary scale for high stakes
<kbmonkey> thanks tumbleweed it looks like pitivi is a winner :)
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: cool
<kbmonkey> funnily, some videos were taken sideways, so I use mencoder to transpose then 90 deg CCW, but the result is not usable in the editor :p
<kbmonkey> ooh well, lets make a sideways video then :0
<Kerbero> Symmetria: so what did you get done?
<Kerbero> will it be in the newspaper tomorrow? :P
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-09
 * nlsthzn waves
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> have you recovered yet superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: mostly, still got a little bit of a cough hanging around, but it's very small
<Kilos> been a long illness hey?
<Kilos> hows the family
<superfly> they're fine thanks
<Kilos> good
<kbmonkey> morning! oh oo um seems like I stay up too late again :)
<nlsthzn> Hey Kilos, kbmonkey, superfly... 
<superfly> aloha
<kbmonkey> how is everyone doing?
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn kbmonkey  fine ty but cold
<nlsthzn> Just enjoying last day of laziness before it is back to the grind stone...
<Kilos> enjoy
<nlsthzn> Trying too :p
<kbmonkey> thats nice :)
<kbmonkey> enjoy nlsthzn, and all else. off to work
<Kilos> go safe kbmonkey 
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey: enjoy :p
<tumbleweed> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-June/033418.html
<Kilos> winter really sucks
<Kilos> unless you are a penguin or a walrus
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Tux is a penguin
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah but im not
<nlsthzn> tumbleweed: interesting link... any reason though... looking for comments?
<nlsthzn> Kilos: come live here... 
<Kilos> wish i could , for winter anyway
<tumbleweed> nlsthzn: that it was interesting. It was one of the things I mentioned when I summarised UDS to CLUG (although I thought it wouldn't happen)
<nlsthzn> tumbleweed: to be honest I never even knew there was "DVD" version... just knew about the CD (or was there a DVD version that was the CD plus the language packs... sounds familiar)
<tumbleweed> the DVD has a bigger version of the live CD image, with more language packs included. It also has a bunch of packages on the disc, so it can be used live / alternate, and includes desktop + server packages
<tumbleweed> a lot of people download / use it beacuse it's bigger therefore it must be better
<marcog> tumbleweed: is it possible to split the 1.5GB image into 2 CD images, with the usual "insert CD 2 now"
<marcog> ?
<tumbleweed> no
<marcog> why not?
<tumbleweed> because the live image will make up almost all of that 1.5G
<tumbleweed> so you'd be swapping CDs all the time
<marcog> if ram >= 1GB: load_cd1_into_memory
<tumbleweed> don't forget we are already doing online decompression
<marcog> true
<tumbleweed> so a fair amount of your ram is caching uncompressed data
<tumbleweed> yeah, I think it's possible, but a lot of work that nobody will do
<marcog> how about having the less critical stuff not on the live image?
<tumbleweed> did you read the thread?
<marcog> just the initial post
<tumbleweed> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-June/033429.html
<marcog> i see
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-10
 * nlsthzn-work waves
<superfly> morning nlsthzn-work
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: Hey... all well?
<superfly> yeah, pretty much
<nlsthzn-work> cool
<superfly> hey nlsthzn-work, are you on diaspora?
<nlsthzn-work> diasp.org server
<superfly> cool, thought I saw you there... you're friends with nuvolari on there
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: yup... feel free to add me... I don't do much there so the spam from me should be low :p
<superfly> I just did :-)
<nlsthzn-work> ah cool
<superfly> superfly@diasp.org
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: k, cool... I have added you :)
<kbmonkey> more
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please my friend!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<kbmonkey> awe, it's okay I have hot chocolate, thanks anyway :)
 * nlsthzn-work just had some tea...
<superfly> hi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hello :)
 * superfly feels like a bit of Demon Hunter, after listening to Severed Fifth
<kbmonkey> Good stuff that hey superfly :)
<superfly> kbmonkey: Severed Fifth or Demon Hunter?
<kbmonkey> both!
<superfly> Severed Fifth is OK - a bit too tinny, need to balance the sound better - more bass and mid
<kbmonkey> agreed, that's why I think they wanted to rerecrod that album :)
<superfly> and the singing doesn't sound like it's part of the music, it sounds quite separate
<kbmonkey> You like Metalocalypse don't you superfly?
<superfly> can't say I know it
<kbmonkey> it's an animated cartoon series about a metal band called Dethklok. They have guest appearances. very fun dark humor.
<superfly> ah, ok
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: SF album nightmares by design has been re-recorded in a proper studio with a proper producer... so once it comes out it should sound so much better
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<nuvolari> hallo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> ghostknife, superfly, anyone I left out :P
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> yeah they are the OTHERS
<ghostknife> hi
<Kilos> i will need to worry you one of these days nuvolari . i got this oldish nokia 9300i that works just like windows
<Kilos> and takes like ten mins to boot up. i will need help to flash the thing and start from scratch
<Kilos> lo spook mes
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: Hey Uncle Kilos...
<Kilos> hey nlsthzn-work howzit
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: No complaints... and there?
<Kilos> had a good chuckle the other night at kingmilo
<Kilos> he thought he was the grandpa here
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> he can even call inetpro uncle
<Kilos> and i not sure of the superfly s age
<nlsthzn-work> That many topies hanging out here eh? :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i am running iftop and europium.canonical.com uses bitsa data all the time
<Kilos> wassup?
<Kilos> i have turned off auto updates in software centre so whats with connecting to there on its own
<Tonberry> thats not a repository used for package updates as far as i know
<Kilos> ty Tonberry  i wonder what is connecting me to there then
<Kilos> i only open pidgin xchat and evolution
<Tonberry> wireshark and try to see what the packets are doing
<Kilos> wireshark?
<Tonberry> a packet sniffing tool
<Kilos> ok will look at it ty
<Kilos> cant now its 12m
<Kilos> will try when we flusher ty
<Kilos> the canonical thing is tiny. only 15b but every like 30 secs
<Kilos> adds up
<Kilos> and freenode hungry too
<Kilos> 699b every now and again
<Kilos> where msn and edge use 25b to keep connected
<Kilos> wish that ZA-Free thing would hurry up and get working
<nuvolari> Kilos: over a weekend?
<Kilos> when i got data nuvolari . and weekends are fine ty
<nuvolari> cool
<nuvolari> :q!
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-11
<nlsthzn-work> Salute
<queery> maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<queery> maaz coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<queery> maaz coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<queery> Maaz, thank you
<Maaz> queery: No problem
<queery> how do you set maaz to use the name like he did there?
<nuvolari> o/
 * nlsthzn waves
<superfly> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> superfly: alo :p
<nlsthzn> Bulls one... then the RUM won twice... I should log out but can
<nlsthzn> *cant
<nlsthzn> :p
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-12
<kbmonkey> yey, thats better
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> that was exciting
<Kilos> Maaz_, nick
<Maaz_> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> Maaz_, fix your nick
<Maaz_> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> twit bot
<kbmonkey> heh
<Kilos> make coffee then
<Kilos> Maaz_, coffee on
 * Maaz_ washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz_, move it
<Maaz_> Don't rush me Kilos . Making decent coffee is an art
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz_, thanks man
<Maaz_> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<kbmonkey> ooh, that sounds goood!
<kbmonkey> Maaz_, coffee please
<Maaz_> kbmonkey: There isn't a pot on
<kbmonkey> what?! Kilos het jy al die koffie nou gedrink?!
<Kilos> skuus man
<Kilos> Maaz_, coffe on
<Maaz_> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> Maaz_, coffee on
 * Maaz_ washes some mugs
<Kilos> gryp gou kb
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> kbmonkey, ^^
<kbmonkey> so gaaf, dankie! ^^
<kbmonkey> Maaz_, coffee please
<Maaz_> kbmonkey: Yessir
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Kilos and kbmonkey!
<Kilos> Maaz_, ty
<Maaz_> Enjoy Kilos
<kbmonkey> Maaz_, ty
<Maaz_> Enjoy kbmonkey
 * kbmonkey sluuuurps
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz_, rusks please
<Maaz_> Sorry Kilos I only have Romany Creams today
<Kilos> Maaz_, romany creams please
<kbmonkey> ek het Ubuntu 11.04 op my 2de partition ge-install, nog nie kans gekry om te gebruik nie 
<Maaz_> Only 2 Kilos Otherwise no one else gets any
<kbmonkey> that's okay Maaz_, I have some in my cupboard!
<Kilos> ek hey 11.04 op n spaar 6g hardeskyf gesit maar  dis te veel data om te update en baie werk om skywe te reel om te gaan speel
<Kilos> bang om te upgrade hier want maverick werk mooi hier
<kbmonkey> ja nee ek clone maar altyd die disk in geval iets vergeerk gaan ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lo sdehaan 
<superfly> More oom kilos
<Kilos> Môre superfly 
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> hello superfly 
 * superfly is on his h
<superfly> *phone
<superfly> the pc is giving issues
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> wonder why pcs do that
<superfly> I think the motherboard is faulty, it's brand new
<Kilos> go great then crash for no reason
<Kilos> hope its covered then still superfly 
<Kilos> lo Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hello
<superfly> Kilos: no crash, it just tells me there's no network card
<Kilos> lol back to the usb modem
<Kilos> superfly, did you try plug the card into another slot and reboot and see?
<superfly> No, no point, the internet works fine (my phone uses the wireless network)
<Kilos> some of the older mbs used to forget things
<superfly> Kilos: no, it's an onboard network card
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> eina
<Kilos> then something in bios is forgetting where it is
<superfly> That's why I say it's a faulty mb
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> so did it work for a bit superfly ?
<Kilos> pull the battery and start again
<kbmonkey> or not at all ever
<Kilos> power cord too
<Kilos> oh ya has it worked before
<superfly> kbmonkey: up until this morning, yes, so for about a month
<kbmonkey> any kernel updates come through just before it broke?
<superfly> nope, I don't think so.
<superfly> Besides, this is the second thing to go wrong
<Kilos> eish that sucks
<superfly> The first was my graphics card, which I took out, and now I'm using the onboard one 
<superfly> Which doesn't work properly anyways
<Kilos> pull the battery and power cord and reset the bios in ten mins superfly 
<superfly> All the symptoms so far point to a faulty motherboard
<Kilos> the more advanced hardware is getting the more probs seem to brew out
<kbmonkey> awe that sux superfly :( hw issues are the worst
<kbmonkey> does the card pick up in lshw?
<kbmonkey> ifconfig?
<superfly> Nope
<kbmonkey> :(
<Kilos> there no modprobe commands for onboard stuff?
<Kilos> superfly, have you only got one OS on the drive
<Kilos> nothing alongside?
<Kilos> maybe even see if a live cd can connect
<kbmonkey> thinking the same thing, knoppix always handy to have around for that
<kbmonkey> preferably another distro or another kernel to rule that out
<Kilos> yeah something that can bypass the hdd
<Kilos> its fine when these things happen and you have time on your hands but the fly has even had to make 365 become 730
<Kilos> kbmonkey, have you seen code365
<kbmonkey> faulty hw does happen, more often than people think. 
<kbmonkey> I have Kilos! thanks for reminding me :)
<Kilos> i lost the link when i had to reinstall
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> I wanted to do that, I have some projects now that I can too!
<Kilos> i aint been there for a long time now
<kbmonkey> learning google app engine framework
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> I think we need to have Maaz_ get these next time: http://postimage.org/image/1txt18ykk/
<Kilos> hehe my sis makes them for us
<kbmonkey> yum!
<Kilos> dont keep us inna dark superfly are you winningt?
<queery> maaz, announce ubuntu hour WC venue change to Trumpettree in Stellenbosch (http://maps.google.co.za/maps/place?ie=UTF8&q=trumpet+tree+stellenbosch&fb=1&gl=za&hq=trumpet+tree&hnear=0x1dcdb2f75188e2a5:0x7009aa00dee36be2,Stellenbosch&cid=13826857899630492312&z=14)
<Maaz_> Announcement from queery! ubuntu hour WC venue change to Trumpettree in Stellenbosch (http://maps.google.co.za/maps/place?ie=UTF8&q=trumpet+tree+stellenbosch&fb=1&gl=za&hq=trumpet+tree&hnear=0x1dcdb2f75188e2a5:0x7009aa00dee36be2,Stellenbosch&cid=13826857899630492312&z=14)
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<queery> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> queery: Okay
<Kilos> hi queery 
<queery> hi oom
<Kilos> very quiet here hey?
<queery> quite
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and queery!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<queery> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy queery
 * Kilos wonders if superfly is winning with his pc
<Kilos> lo nlsthzn-work ty for the help
<Kilos> hope vince came right
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: help?
<nlsthzn-work> hi btw :)
<Kilos> inna mail
<Kilos> the changing servers asdvice
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: oh... ok... 
<nlsthzn-work> yup, annoying when one can't update :)
<Kilos> lol and more anoying when no one helps you
<Kilos> i waited for someone else to help then got sorry for the guy
<Kilos> because i am never sure i am giving the right info
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: that is my mine gripe... giving the wrong advice is worst than giving no advice IMO...
<Kilos> yeah
<Squirm_> I thought I exited this...
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-04
<inetpro> fp
<inetpro> Good morning 
<Squirm> morning
<mazal> Morning :-)
<charlvn> guten morgen alle lookenspeepers
<mazal> Watse goed ?
<bakuman> goeie more
<charlvn> mazal: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blinkenlights
<charlvn> hi bakuman 
<bakuman> hi!
<inetpro> charlvn: lookenspeepers?
<inetpro> Blinkenlights? hmm... 
<mazal> Does anyone know what could cause Samba to be VERY slow. Copies at only 300 to 800kb/s on 100mb/s lan ?
<mazal> I can't find the cause and tried the buffer settings thing , but nothing helps
<mazal> I tested with iperf and the test gets 9.3mb/s speed. Also my apache speed is fine. So it seems to be related to samba only
<mazal> Working on some more info , just trying to find my post on the forum
<mazal> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1984691&page=2
<mazal> The relevant stuff is from post nr 20
<mazal> Post nr 18 actually
<superfly> mazal: firstly, that's 100 megaBITS per second, not BYTES
<superfly> secondly, are you copying to or from a Windows box?
<mazal> Superfly I know
<mazal> I should get at least 9mb/s , not 300kb/s
<mazal> From Windows XP to Ubuntu server 11.10
<mazal> Apache fine , ssh fine , iperf test get's 9mb/s , only Samba copies at 300 to 800kb/s
<superfly> mazal: OK, well, Windows' networking stack is a mess to behold, so copying speeds are always slow. secondly, things will *always* vary over a network
<mazal> Not that slow Superfly
<mazal> I get the normal 9mb/s to my other Ubuntu server on the same network from the same client
 * superfly doesn't use samba, so he can't help much further than point out networking [ab]normalities
<mazal> One is 10.10 , other one is 11.10
<mazal> Something is very badly wrong
<superfly> mazal: when did this start?
<mazal> Right from the word go
<mazal> Since installation
<mazal> At first I saw that my ssh login takes very long
<tumbleweed> broken DNS?
<superfly> mazal: dude, I don't get your attitude on the forums. Windows always needs extra external tools to do ANY troubleshooting, and you're moaning that you have to apt-get a package or two?
<mazal> Then when I started to put data to the shares I immediately saw big problems
<mazal> You are looking at 15 to copy 100mb
<mazal> 15min even
<superfly> though asking why a server is not connected to the internet, and asking about FTP are just stupid.
<mazal> Superfly that is frustration that vented there because I always have to struggle because of a proxy
<mazal> Anyway , that is not the issue
<superfly> mazal: btw, generally if I have a problem, I ask on CLUG-chat/tech or GLUG-chat/tech
<mazal> iperf have been installed and shows that my network is fine
<superfly> Ubuntu Forums is full of people who think they know more than they do
<mazal> And I also knew that struggling to get that app installed will help nothing as I knew my network is ok
<mazal> Anyway , tests shows that it seems to be apache only
<mazal> tumbleweed, why you say dns ?
<tumbleweed> mazal: if it's taking forever to log in by ssh, I'll bet that you have broken reverse DNS
<mazal> ssh is fixed
<mazal> But how can I check that tumbleweed  ?
<tumbleweed> by looking up hostnames from IPs
<mazal> I have double checked everything in interfaces as well as resolv.conf
<tumbleweed> anyway, no idea why your samba is slow
<mazal> And all the ip's is correct in resolv.conf and interfaces
<mazal> ok , thank you
<mazal> I just tested to see if I can ping out using hostnames and that works fine. So I can see hostnames , IE my dns is fine ?
<tumbleweed> yup
<mazal> oi , I have no idea what else to test. Went through all advice
<tumbleweed> is samba only slow when you access it from windows? or linux too?
<tumbleweed> anything interesting in the log files?
<mazal> I don't have a Linux client here at work
<mazal> Only two Ubuntu servers
<mazal> My only ubuntu laptop is on a different server and can't see the server :-(
<mazal> I am forced to use Windows
<mazal> on a different network even
<mazal> tumbleweed: I don't know which log files to check for this particular issue
<tumbleweed> samba's log files, and also have a lok over daemon.log
 * mazal goes hunting for samba log files
<charlvn> inetpro: it's a very old thing, it's surprising to see how many people here don't know about it
<charlvn> mazal: is it only samba or is scp also slow?
<mazal> Samba log files shows nothing and I don't have a daemon.log
<mazal> charlvn: yup
<mazal> only samba
<charlvn> ah ok
<NeVeR_> Hi Guys
<NeVeR_> I did the Pre-training assessment: Ubuntu Professional, on the canonical site.. says I got level 5.. what does that even mean? :|
<superfly> NeVeR_: I wouldn't know, never heard of it before.
<charlvn> me neither
<NeVeR_> oic :| lol
<charlvn> this is an ubuntu support channel, not really a canonical channel
<NeVeR_> I want to get some sort of certification, looking at changing jobs.. I was just looking at some course at Obsysdian and it said I should do the pre-assesment... did it but it tells me nothing :P
<inetpro> charlvn: s/ubuntu support channel/ubuntu community channel/
<charlvn> inetpro: you're right, community channel
<charlvn> NeVeR_: it's a good question, i don't really know what is considered a "good" option for certification
<charlvn> i, for one, have no formal linux certification, and that's the way i prefer to keep it
 * inetpro agrees with charlvn
<inetpro> autodidacticism ftw!
<charlvn> i use such a stack of software, for me to even attempt to formally qualify myself in any of those is impractical
<charlvn> i just did a B.Sc. in software engineering for some background
<charlvn> autodidacticism++
<charlvn> ok meeting bbl
<inetpro> charlvn: enjoy!
 * inetpro checks the topic
<inetpro> I wonder how that Ubuntu Hour went on Saturday
<inetpro> hope someone can help us update the topic 
<superfly> NeVeR_: I know that Obsidian offers a number of certifications. It's probably a good idea to get a certification from them, and you might get a job through their connections
<NeVeR_> thanks for the info guys :)
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a good afternoon
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday superfly  and others
<Kilos> hi NeVeR_ 
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hey charlvn all good
<charlvn> yup yup
<charlvn> just rainy
<charlvn> and you?
<Kilos> im good ty where is it raining?
<charlvn> where i live in unknown location :)
<Kilos> ha ha ha no man cant be the tvl  so maybe the cape or natal 
<charlvn> not .za
<charlvn> :)
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> oh you also there
<Kilos> with psydroid  and the smiley guy
<charlvn> "there"?
<charlvn> ah from my hostname charlvn.nl
<charlvn> good guess, that might or might not be correct
<charlvn> if you traceroute the url you will end up in germany
<charlvn> the hostname i mean
<charlvn> but that might or might not be where i live
<Kilos> not a guess you put in the country when you sign up with irc
<Kilos> or did you talk a lie
<charlvn> you don't "sign up" with irc, you just connect to a server
<charlvn> oh wait you are using a client like xchat that gives you the country?
<Kilos> lol ya
<charlvn> it just determines that by the cctld in the hostname
<charlvn> it has a list of cctlds and the corresponding names of the country
<Kilos> cctld?
<charlvn> country-code top level domain
<charlvn> .nl or .za or similar
<NeVeR_> Hi Kilos
<NeVeR_> :P
<Kilos> whew thats a mouthfull
<charlvn> yeah
<charlvn> you also get a gtld - a general top level domain
<Kilos> NeVeR_, are you new here?
<charlvn> generic, sorry, not general
<NeVeR_> Yea I'm new :)
<Kilos> NeVeR_, welcome to ubuntu-za
<zeref> huurrrrrmmm, internet back :D
<zeref> pew pew, weo weo
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<zeref> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> hi zeref, your internet was down?
<zeref> yeah since last wednesday
<charlvn> that sucks
<Kilos> wow that sucks zeref 
<charlvn> wow since wednesday, that's a long time
<Kilos> zeref, arent you at the varsity?
<zeref> my life was meh, for bout a week
<NeVeR_> thx :> is there a local entry point for this irc server??
<zeref> Kilos: webs at res...
<Kilos> NeVeR_, yes freenode
<zeref> was lazy to go to campus, esp in the evening
<Kilos> yeah zeref too cold
<Kilos> NeVeR_, are you using xchat or quassel
<NeVeR_> neither at the moment lol... I'
<NeVeR_> I'm using a webclient
<NeVeR_> I'm on my work laptop.. its windows (puke)
<NeVeR_> its got windows
<Kilos> ok you can install xchat and set it up to come here easily
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> you get xchat for winsucks as well
<NeVeR_> lol I got Mirc on winsucks
<NeVeR_> mIRC
<NeVeR_> is it za.freenode.net ?
<charlvn> NeVeR_: afaik there are no south african servers for freenode
<NeVeR_> :( i see
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> just freenode
<charlvn> there are a bunch in the usa, a bunch in europe, and one in australia
<Kilos> methinks xchat is easier than mirc
<NeVeR_> I can't connect from my work, delay is too bad.. just times out :\ can only connect through a web client
<Kilos> aw
<charlvn> it's ridiculous that the windows build of xchat is shareware
<charlvn> http://xchat.org/windows/
<Kilos> NeVeR_, where are you?
<NeVeR_> Where am I? O_o Bryanston
<charlvn> oh i see there are some free non-official builds http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-Chat
<charlvn> NeVeR_: freenode has an incredibly high ping timeout threshold so if that happens your internet is pretty screwed
<charlvn> or run linux inside a virtual machine and run xchat/irssi or similar inside of that, another alternative
<Kilos> NeVeR_, win 7 or xp?
<NeVeR_> Win 7
<NeVeR_> I'll give xchat a try tonight... got lots of work to do for now :/
<Kilos> Maaz, google free xchat for win7
<Maaz> Kilos: "XChat: Multiplatform Chat Program" http://xchat.org/ :: "XChat for Windows" http://xchat.org/windows/ :: "X-Chat 2 for Windows" http://www.silverex.org/ :: "XChat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XChat :: "xchat Windows 7 - Free Download Windows 7 xchat" http://www.windows7download.com/free-win7-xchat/ :: "Download X-Chat for Windows 7 free - Windows 7 Download" http://www.windows7download.com/win7-x-
<charlvn> silverex is the one i just found
<charlvn> there are some more on the wikipedia page
<NeVeR_> yoooooh
<NeVeR_> I g2g :) Speakya guys later.. Thanks for the warm welcome!
<Kilos> yw NeVeR_ 
<Kilos> dag sê HawkiesZA 
<Kilos> hey sakhi you still going strong?
<Kilos> inetpro, howzit boet
<HawkiesZA> 'lo Kilos. I'm actually on my way now
<Kilos> go well HawkiesZA 
<HawkiesZA> Will log in again when I'm home
<HawkiesZA> Cheers
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> does he ever chat? first time ive seen him say something
<Kilos> Maaz, tell magespawn. wassup stranger
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know who magespawn. is. Say 'magespawn. on freenode' and I'll take your word that magespawn. exists
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> Maaz, tell magespawn on freenode . wassup stranger
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Kilos> maiatoday, what was the study results girl
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> bbl
<charlvn> good evening folks
<mazal> Hello charlvn
<Kilos> hi superfly and other geeks
<Kilos> yo smile4linux 
<superfly> evening Kilos
<Kilos> yo magespawn you still alive?
<magespawn> Evening all
<magespawn> Hi Kilos, onky just.
<magespawn> Only
<Kilos> whats wrong lad?
<magespawn> Just busy.
<Kilos> busy is good man
<magespawn> Yes but does not allow me much time to come here or get gc back online
<Kilos> haha i missed gc other day because maaz fogot where to find the PTA weather report
<inetpro> good evening fine folk!
<Kilos> yo gussie koud ne
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, word beslis al hoe kouer
<inetpro> verwarmer is aan
<Kilos> sjoe as dit nie vanaand ryp nie dan weet ek nie
<Kilos> maar die vye bome bot
<Kilos> so hopelik n kort koue tyd
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> hoop daai vyebome is reg
<inetpro> dalk is hulle deurmekaar
<Kilos> lol ja kan wees
<inetpro> wat sê die weerburo?
<inetpro> wat is die minimum vir more?
<Kilos> so tussen 4 en 6°c hier
<Kerbero> 6
<Kilos> ons is bietjie kouer as pta 
<Kilos> meer soos jhb
<Kilos> dankie Kerbero 
<Kilos> gaan dit goed?
<smile4linux> hallo Kilos :)
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<magespawn> You guys really should come down here in winter.
<Kilos> Maaz, hot
<Kilos> hmm
<Maaz> Come on Kilos How many peeps do you know that make coffee with cold water twit!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> sleep tight all. see ya morrow
<smile4linux> bye :)
<magespawn> Night all.
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-05
<mazal> Goeiemôre , goodmorning
<superfly> o/
<HawkiesZA> \o
<charlvn> good morning
 * HawkiesZA looks at charlvn sleepily
<HawkiesZA> Good?
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee aub
<Maaz> charlvn: Sorry...
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> charlvn: There isn't a pot on
<charlvn> Maaz: you suck
<Maaz> charlvn: Huh?
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charlvn> that's better :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
 * mazal needs a Maaz in his office :)
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> charlvn: There isn't a pot on
<charlvn> lol dunno how this works but ok
<charlvn> mazal: i could think of better maids than maaz http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maid_caf%C3%A9
<NeVeR_> jeez mIRC is crap O_o just freakn times out and falls over
<NeVeR_> Everyone liking 12.04?
<Squirm> haven't tried it
<NeVeR_> 4real?
<NeVeR_> my stack is very stable
<charlvn> NeVeR_: i used mirc for years, never had that experience myself, perhaps it's just the new versions
<NeVeR_> been using it since beta 2.. no problems so far
<charlvn> NeVeR_: but yes, liking 12.04, i am having some issues with gnome3 though
<NeVeR_> probably new versions lol... Im using 7.12 or something
<charlvn> getting a bunch of crashes and error reports and stuff of some of the components
<NeVeR_> I haven't tried ubuntu desktop.. only server :|
<NeVeR_> well 12.04
<charlvn> only real trouble i have with stuff crashing on a regular basis are desktop components, rarely server components
<charlvn> although my server is still running on 11.10
<charlvn> don't have much need to upgrade it yet but will probably soon
<NeVeR_> I upgraded all my servers :) it was so painless :D Only thing that I had trouble with was going from dovecot 1 to dovecot 2
<NeVeR_> couldn't find any documentatio
<NeVeR_> couldn't find any documentation
<charlvn> yeah i don't use dovecot, i use mutt directly on the server
<charlvn> i used dovecot back in 2005/2006, quite a nice application
<Symmetria> mmm
<Symmetria> if anyone is in joburg and needs a hotel
<NeVeR_> i use dovecot + postfix
<Symmetria> the sandton towers intercontinental can be recommended
<Symmetria> god thats a nice hotel to stay in
<NeVeR_> lol expensive?
<charlvn> Symmetria: i bet... and expensive :)
<Symmetria> charlvn *shrug* all gets billed back to the clients anyway
<charlvn> lol nice
<charlvn> NeVeR_: yeah postfix+mutt here
<Symmetria> charlvn heh, as a private contractor, those things are also tax deductable 
<Symmetria> and the more shit I can rack up to write off to tax the better, I pay enough tax as it is :p
<charlvn> Symmetria: that's true
<charlvn> i used to work as a contractor as well
<charlvn> with all the deductions i ended up saving a lot of money
<Symmetria> lol, a while back my accountant warned me I was gonna have a huge tax bill if I didnt find something to write off 
<charlvn> then you can even go a step up, don't live in any particular country for too long, and not pay tax at all
<Symmetria> so I upgraded a flight from london to south africa from economy to first class
<Symmetria> and wrote the upgrade cost off, business expense 
<Symmetria> (which it was a business trip)
<Symmetria> lol, 3 thousand GBP write off :p
<charlvn> yeah totally, good thinking
<charlvn> nice
<Symmetria> heh, the contracting market that Im working in right now is fantastic though
<Symmetria> Ive gotta make a choice, either start turning away work, or form a full company and hire staff
<charlvn> if you don't mind traveling, it's the way to work in ict honestly
<Symmetria> cause there is way more work than I can actually do out there 
<charlvn> i just got tired of all the traveling eventually
<Symmetria> charlvn well, most of my work I can do remotely, though I do also travel extensively for one of my clients
<charlvn> that's true but once you start a company and hire staff, you start becoming a manager and have all of that to deal with
<Symmetria> heh, so far this year its been london, germany, norway, iceland, senegal, gambia, uganda
<charlvn> not bad
<Symmetria> lisbon, dubai, nairobi and dar es salaam still left for the year 
<NeVeR_> jeez 
<charlvn> sheesh
<HawkiesZA> Share the love?
<Symmetria> charlvn heh yeah, and the simple fact is I dont really need to make any more money than I do, which is the only reason to open a company
<charlvn> one upside... you get to see the world that way :)
<charlvn> yeah exactly
<Symmetria> I mean, the money in the network consultancy market at the moment in africa is beyond insane, I have no idea why ANYONE would emigrate 
<NeVeR_> I went to Amsterdam once on company expense... won a trip for "Most positive employee"... I dont even know how that happened... don
<NeVeR_> dont remember being positive at work ever
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> maybe it's just because you weren't negative all the time :)
<NeVeR_> lol
<Symmetria> its relatively easy to make R250k a month in africa working in network consultancy at the moment
<NeVeR_> R250k a month?! WTF?
<charlvn> that's quite heavy
<NeVeR_> I dont even earn a 10th of that a month :\
 * HawkiesZA has a coughing fit
<Symmetria> *shrug* its around $200 an hour, 8 hours a day, 22 days a month
<Symmetria> at current exchange rate its around R281k a month :p
<HawkiesZA> The trick is to get paid in dollars
<Symmetria> heh hawkies I only bill in dollars 
<charlvn> i guess it does make sense
<Symmetria> even to my south african clients 
<HawkiesZA> Better to do it that way
<charlvn> yeah the currencies fluctuate so much these days
<HawkiesZA> They'd be shocked to see what it is in ZAR
<charlvn> might as well standardise on a major currency
<charlvn> good point HawkiesZA 
<Symmetria> *shrug* the best part of all of this is that I would say 70% of my work I can do from a notebook in a deckchair on the beach :p
<Symmetria> HawkiesZA actually, Ive found that corporate clients like big bills, it gives them this wierd sense of security
<charlvn> that's very true
<Symmetria> if you underbill they think they need to find someone more expensive because more expensive MUST mean better :p
<charlvn> i found that as well
<charlvn> if you pay for a consultant they better be expensive
<HawkiesZA> Do they also have a preference for oddly-numbered bills?
<HawkiesZA> Instead of just $1000 you make it $1052.89 or something
<charlvn> heh then it looks more accurate and not like you're just taking them for money
<HawkiesZA> Make it look like you did the maffs
<Symmetria> heh hawkies, that I dont do, I charge $200 an hour, no partial hours :p
<charlvn> it looks like you genuinely worked it out
<Symmetria> and thats explicitly stated 
<HawkiesZA> ah, ok
<HawkiesZA> Fair enough
<Symmetria> (when I say no partial hours though, its a daily roundup, so if I do 30 minutes for you today its 1 hour, if I do 3 30 minute segments spread over teh day, its 2 hours for the day)
<Symmetria> my billing system does auto roundup per client to nearest hour at the end of each day
<charlvn> good system
<Symmetria> btw, if anyone is ever staying in bloemfontein (though why anyone would be doing that, I dont know, but I found myself with a client there)
<charlvn> lol
<Symmetria> the windmill hotel and casino = nice hotel, and if you have a sun international mvg card, you get HUGE discounts on the hotel
<Symmetria> it becomes the cheapest 5 star hotel in the country if you have that mvg card :p
<Symmetria> like 600 bux a night
<Symmetria> lol
<charlvn> 600 ZAR?
<charlvn> that's not bad at all
<HawkiesZA> For 5 stars? Bargain
<charlvn> yeah no kidding
<Symmetria> heh, its better than the 4.5k for the hotel in joburg
<charlvn> ouch
<Symmetria> lol but *shrug* if Im on the road and travelling, I need comfort to at least get some rest
<charlvn> that's very true
<NeVeR_> lol
<NeVeR_> how do you get into network consultency?
<NeVeR_> tancy8
<NeVeR_> 8
<NeVeR_> *
<NeVeR_> shift R broken
<Banlam> at least now we know why internet costs in SA are so high :P
<NeVeR_> :P
<NeVeR_> sorry
<NeVeR_> These damn British Network Consultants are making it too high :( fml
<charlvn> NeVeR_: the key is to specialise and then it's all about having the right reputation and connections
<charlvn> Banlam: yup
<NeVeR_> I wouldn't even know where to start :P I think I
<NeVeR_> I think I should hit the books
<NeVeR_> I reckon the only way I'll make it is to get some qualifications... Its impossible to get a name working where I currently am
<charlvn> in ict experience > qualifications
<charlvn> i have no qualifications other than a b.sc.
<NeVeR_> I have 5 years experience as a System Administrator, no one wants to hire me
<NeVeR_> I have no qualifications
<NeVeR_> I have matrix
<NeVeR_> I have matric
<NeVeR_> rofl
<NeVeR_> matrix :P
<charlvn> neo?
<charlvn> :D
<charlvn> i can haz teh matrix
<HawkiesZA> Was about to say...Matrix....Daum, you're 1337
<charlvn> yup
<charlvn> if your work bores you, you need a personal project
<HawkiesZA> Mine is watching all the series
<charlvn> my hobby is watching anime series
<charlvn> and learning japanese
<HawkiesZA> That sounds like fun
<charlvn> and talk to people on irc :P
<HawkiesZA> I want to learn a third language
<HawkiesZA> How do you go about learning Japanese?
<charlvn> but then i also do a lot of crap with *nix and ipv6 and python and sometimes java in my spare time
<charlvn> HawkiesZA: watch a lot of anime, subtitled not dubbed
<charlvn> then look up words you don't know
<charlvn> slowly you start learning the words, what they mean, and how they are used
<charlvn> better than learning japanese from the text book because then you don't learn how it's used in normal everyday speech
<charlvn> the phrasing, expressions, etc in japanese are totally different than western languages
<charlvn> you don't get that stuff from the book
<HawkiesZA> I see
<charlvn> one simple example is words like "des" and "mas"
<charlvn> they don't translate
<HawkiesZA> Suggestions for decent Anime? I haven't watched in years :/
<charlvn> ghost in a shell, haruhi suzuima, macross zero, macross frontier
<charlvn> those are all classics
<charlvn> working! is also very good
<charlvn> baby please kill me is also good
<NeVeR_> I've only watched Ghost in a shell
<charlvn> i'm following acchi kocchi atm
<charlvn> lucky star is another classic
 * HawkiesZA takes notes
<charlvn> mawaru penguindrum also recommended
<charlvn> i could carry on
<charlvn> bbl
 * superfly has no time for watching series, he has open source projects to work on
<HawkiesZA> superfly is a better man than I
<superfly> HawkiesZA: it's all about priorities
<superfly> Oh, and I refuse to be a pirate.
<mazal> Hayes of to you superfly , didn't think there are any left ;-)
<mazal> Hates even 
<mazal> Hats even 
<mazal> boy I must be tired
<charlvn> superfly: that's good, what are you working on atm?
<superfly> charlvn: My big open source app is one called OpenLP
<superfly> I have a couple of others, but I don't usually have much time for them
<charlvn> ah ok, nice
<charlvn> that's the problem, i program the whole day for work
<charlvn> then i don't have too much energy left for too many serious side projects outside of that
<charlvn> if i do get some time i just do some random research & development to stay up to date
<Symmetria> damn! I thought I was expensive, I phoned my accountant to get one certified letter saying certain things which I dictated them, and they charged me R750 for a letter
<NeVeR_> R750 for a letter? ffffff!@!%%%
<NeVeR_> if it took them 30 minutes to type out and sign then they are on par with u :P
<Symmetria> lol no they would still be cheaper :P but it couldnt have taken them more than 15 minutes which makes them slightly more expensive :p
<Symmetria> haha I have no issues charging my rates, I have definate issues paying them
<Symmetria> haha
<charlvn> yeah that's typical :P
<charlvn> Symmetria: http://i.imgur.com/JttmE.png
<NeVeR_> rofl
<Kerbero> lol
<Symmetria> http://perplexa.be/foto.jpg <=== lol, a friend of mine in a bit of crap
<Symmetria> :p
<Kerbero> wow
<Kerbero> but that is stupid
<Kerbero> seeing as the speed limits are only in certain parts
<Kerbero> so if you miss the sign that can happen quite easily
 * Kerbero is glad to see it is an audi
<charlvn> yeah but seriously, 208kmph?
<Kerbero> not that fast
<Kerbero> it is the autobahn...
<NeVeR_> I do more than that on a daily basis :?
<NeVeR_> Only been arrested once
<Kerbero> good
<charlvn> no seriously
<charlvn> yeah there are some roads where you can do it (in germany)
<NeVeR_> I have a CBR600rr
<charlvn> but that's FAST
<NeVeR_> 0-200 in under 20s
<HawkiesZA> 208 on a CBR600? nah
<charlvn> 135kmph was the limit on that road
<charlvn> if you go 140 or even 150 but you go more than 200 you're being an asshole
<NeVeR_> my bike is limited at 260kmph
<NeVeR_> my gf's is limited at 300KM/h
<NeVeR_> :|
<HawkiesZA> haha
<NeVeR_> her bike is on my name
<NeVeR_> I get all the fines :(
<HawkiesZA> Hopefully not all the demerits
<NeVeR_> Lol there are no demerits yet.. I had to go to court the other day, R1500 fine for 122 in a 80 zone :\ she did pay for it
<charlvn> i wonder who was with that guy in the car... there is a white square
<charlvn> i wonder if that was done by the guy who uploaded it or by the government
<Kerbero> the white squire is the driver
<Kerbero> ua
<charlvn> because i know sometimes they do it because guys get caught for cheating on their wives like this
<Kerbero> lol
<charlvn> bull that is not the driver
<charlvn> that is the passenger
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> true
<Kerbero> so the driver is not even looking at the road
<charlvn> the driver seems to be looking at the road
<charlvn> he is looking dead right in front of him no?
<charlvn> heh his number plate reads 666
<charlvn> the beast checking in
<NeVeR_> lol
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> 208 isnt that bad
<Symmetria> I've done *WAY* more than that on the bloem -> east london stretch
<Symmetria> heh, still not close to what I've done on that road through namibia to the border though
<charlvn> phew
<charlvn> you people are maniacs
<charlvn> it's people like you why i don't like to drive :P
<charlvn> i rather use public transport
<Kerbero> in europe i always use public transport
<Kerbero> but in SA not
<charlvn> well in .za there is no public transport
<Kerbero> exactly
<charlvn> other than a minibus taxi and who wants to use that
<NeVeR_> I've never used one :O
<NeVeR_> thought about it... would cost me R12/day to get to work and back instead of R50 a day
<NeVeR_> then again I can't handle traffic in my own car.. being in traffic in a taxi would kill me
<charlvn> yup
<NeVeR_> cheers everyone
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<Kilos> one thing worse than no internet connection is no power at all
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> bah
<Kilos> just looking through the new Unity guide. I could maybe get used to it
<Kilos> at least the colour is good
<charlvn> hi zeref 
<Kilos> yo zeref 
<zeref> herro Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<zeref> ...
<Kilos> bbl gotta go look for a missing sheep
<Kilos> grr
<smile4linux> hallo iedereen :)
<smile4linux> kilos is nie hier nie?
<Kilos> hi not_found superfly and others
<Kilos> lo smile4linux 
<not_found> alo
<smile4linux> hi Kilos :)
<smile4linux> :D
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hoi smiledlinux
<psydroid> smile4linux
<smile4linux> psydroid: hallo :)
<smile4linux> ^^
<psydroid> file_not_found
<smile4linux> psydroid: ek het 'n moeilike naam ;)
<Kilos> use a client that can do tab complete
<psydroid> smile4linux, jy heb gelyk
<Kilos> then just type first 3 letters
<smile4linux> * jy het gelyk / jy is reg
<psydroid> I have to figure out how that works on android first
<psydroid> jy is krom
<Kilos> eish thats why i dont use cell for coming on here , i dunno where the tab button is
<psydroid> I can get the name from the user list
<smile4linux> psydroid: ek is krom? :s
<psydroid> smile4linux en scheef
<smile4linux> psydroid: ek snap jou nie :p
<Kilos> whew more to think about
<Kilos> neelsie hoekom so still?
<psydroid> smile4linux, ek snap nie myself ook nie, da syn wy twee
<Kilos> have you two joined our mailing list yet
<psydroid> vergeef my voor my sonde in die afrikaanse taal
<psydroid> what was it again, Kilos?
<Kilos> vergewe
<smile4linux> psydroid: lol :p
<not_found> sukkling uncle Kilos :p
<Kilos> aw wassup lad
<Banlam> who is kilos suckling?
<not_found> trying to make bastion work in Ubuntu but the game crashes everytime I move the mouse "
<Kilos> psydroid, ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<psydroid> oh, I found out today that Kubuntu 12.04 prereleases worked fine on Nvidia hardware, but the release is a disaster
<Kilos> oh not_found thats not serious sukkeling
<Kilos> haha Banlam 
<psydroid> Kilos, thanks
<psydroid> I should subscribe to the Dutch list too, finally
<psydroid> and a few other ones
<not_found> lol... sukkel bly sukkel... oh and my current ubuntu install is working to well.. starting to get these cravings to distro hop again :/
<Kilos> psydroid,  i forget how to actually join
<Banlam> bastio is fun :)
<not_found> Banlam, I would like to try it :(
<psydroid> Kilos, it's ok, I will figure it out
<Kilos> haha not_found you using 12.04 in unity
<not_found> yes uncle Kilos 
<psydroid> but have none of you had major graphics problems with the latest ubuntu?
<Kilos> i looked at the guide. i might be able to get used to unity
<psydroid> it looks like 3d acceleration does not function at all, everything feels so slow
<not_found> flying on my system... Unity 5 is quick...
<psydroid> on nvidia with nouveau it's even unuseable
<psydroid> hmm, ok
<psydroid> I am running kubuntu here, though
<psydroid> I will install ubuntu alongside and see how it works
<psydroid> I have radeonhd 4200 graphics in my desktop, it should fly
<not_found> the open source drivers are a joke :\
<Kilos> then talk to the kubuntu guys
<Kilos> superfly, and inetpro 
<Kilos> oh psydroid why i asked about our list i got a mail today about lpi stuff
<psydroid> Kilos, oh yeah, I will join asap
<psydroid> not_found, but they used to work fine, with the latest xorg in released kubuntu things started to go downhill
<not_found> psydroid, I looked at the performance of them against the proprietary drivers and they suck in comparison...
<psydroid> not_found, ah, I will try them if I get a chance, I am scared of the proprietary driver to be honest
<psydroid> because the number of crashes they used to cause
<psydroid> because of*
<not_found> installing the one that is default selected when you look fer restricted drivers has worked well for me...
<not_found> just check because AMD has dropped support for some older cards...
<zeref> hmmm
<psydroid> but with nvidia it has been a real problem, I can't even get as far as reaching the desktop
<psydroid> but maybe a fresh install will solve this
<psydroid> I will, maybe on a test install
<not_found> I typically have to use nomodeset until I have the driver installed... then I had to override my screens eeid info as it was wrong... took some time but working like a charm now
<psydroid> thanks, I will keep that in mind
<psydroid> hopefully that will solve my issues with sluggishness
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<psydroid> hello magespawn
<magespawn> Hi  Kilos psydroid
<Kilos> magespawn, how do you tab complete a nick with them droid thingies
<charlvn> good evening all
<Kilos> hiya charlvn 
<charlvn> watching iron sky now
<charlvn> very nice film
<magespawn> I don't
<Kilos> whew then you gotta type well to get funny nicks right hey
<magespawn> Yup good practice
<Banlam> then you just start calling people things like, psy, mage and smile
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<charlvn> problem is just the user's client don't notify them of mentions
<charlvn> if their full nick isn't used i mean
<Kilos> yeah
<Banlam> true
<Banlam> but i have custom notifications
<Banlam> for Banny, Banlam
<Banlam> and several other variants
<Kilos> like lotsa the guys here they never say anything unless directed at them
<charlvn> you can nicely troll people like that too
<charlvn> but that's what the ignore function is for
<Kilos> lol troll them?
<charlvn> yeah just repeatedly use their names
<charlvn> and irritate them
<Banlam> when they're not here
<Banlam> kilos
<Banlam> how's it going kilos
<Banlam> you there kilos?
<Banlam> kilos!
<Banlam> that kind of thing
<Kilos> oh my then you wont get help tomorrow
<Kilos> we are all friends here
<Banlam> :P
<Kilos> hopefully so i try not irritate anyone
<magespawn> Most trolls are not looking for help
<Kilos> ya but tomorrow or next week he might need help and then will sukkel
<charlvn> Kilos: then they can just use a different nick
<charlvn> nobody knows who anyone is in principle
<charlvn> well you all know who i am :P
<charlvn> but i'm not a troll
<Kilos> hehe
<charlvn> actually anyone can log into freenode as charlvn
<Kilos> Banlam, fine ty
<charlvn> at least when i'm not logged on
<charlvn> but in any case...
<Banlam> haha
<Kilos> Banlam, yes im here
<Banlam> really?
<Kilos> i wont go on
<Banlam> i had no idea
<Kilos> hehe
<Banlam> :P
<magespawn> So on the net we trust those people who reveal some of themselves
<Banlam> you're too kind
<charlvn> magespawn: but what you "reveal" of yourself could be fake of course
<charlvn> i could invent any fake persona
<charlvn> for example, in real life i could be a girl
<Kilos> ha ha
<charlvn> i don't know who the heck would buy that but ok :)
<Kilos> we been down that road too here in my last 3 years
<magespawn> Yes that is true. YOU MEAN YOUR NOT? Darn, i was going to start using my famous pick up lines.
<charlvn> lol
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> sorry i like playing hard to get
<Kilos> we only got 2 ladies here
<charlvn> maaz is one of them?
<Banlam> haha
<Kilos> whew maia and i argue about that. i say maaz is mail
<Banlam> male?
<Kilos> Maaz, are you male
<charlvn> lol
<Maaz> No. Us Bots are above that human failing
<Banlam> failing! bah!
<Kilos> Maaz, are you female
<Maaz> Come on, be realistic. I'm a Bot
<charlvn> Maaz: are you a fembot?
<Maaz> charlvn: Huh?
<charlvn> sorry bad austin powers joke
<charlvn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Actroid
<magespawn> Male and female can also be used to describe a personality or a point of view
<charlvn> http://www.diginfo.tv/v/12-0011-r-en.php
<Kilos> hi cocooncrash you a very busy chappy?
<smile4linux> bye :)
<Kilos> cheers smile4linux  sleep tight
<charlvn> cheers smile4linux 
<smile4linux> see ya! :D
<smile4linux> Kilos: thank you thank you :)
<smile4linux> good nite :)
<Kilos> charlvn, whats your time there now. 2 hours behind us or what?
<charlvn> Kilos: cest is the same timezone as sast
<charlvn> utc+02:00
<nuvolari> aloha
<Kilos> ah ty
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos, charlvn 
<charlvn> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> and Banlam 
<Kilos> yo nuvolari hoe gaan dit
<Banlam> good evening
<nuvolari> goed en met almal hier?
<Kilos> geselsig vanaand
<magespawn> Howdy  nuvolari
<nuvolari> ek sien so!
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> howdy magespawn 
<nuvolari> doing well?
<magespawn> Peachy keen and you?
<nuvolari> doing well thanks
<Banlam> en nou hou almal op om te praat
<charlvn> busy watching iron sky
<magespawn> nuvolari scared us.
<nuvolari> :-/ I'm sorry
<Banlam> you're forgiven
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> the one moment we were all like "oh i have verbal diarrhea" and next moment we are like "wtfstfubbq"
<Kilos> nuvolari, het jy my laaste forward lpi pos gesien?
<Kilos> i was stirring my mutton curry and making tea
<magespawn> I have to go, got some work to do, night all.
<Kilos> cheers magespawn go well
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<charlvn> wow that was a good movie
<charlvn> recommended
<charlvn> i'm off too, ciao all!
<zeref> to move to 12.04 or not to move, that is the question...
<not_found> it is good, you like
<charlvn> zeref: i would say, make the move
<charlvn> it's an lts release after all
<charlvn> not_found: lol, you sound russian
<charlvn> not_found: i just imagine this as you http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/191/809/me_gusta_mucho_by_megustamuchoplz-d416uqk.png
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-06
<mazal> Goeiemore , goodmorning
<charlvn> good morning all
<charlvn> http://www.worldipv6launch.org
<inetpro> Guten Tag!
<charlvn> domo inetpro 
<charlvn> ohayo gozaimas
<superfly> o/
<magespawn> hey superfly
<charlvn> domo superfly 
<charlvn> and magespawn 
<magespawn> hey charlvn
<Kilos> lo superfly maiatoday and others
<maiatoday> heya Kilos
<maiatoday> I missed you yesterday
<Kilos> aw never mind
<maiatoday> I still have no news about my results :( waiting with baited breath
<Kilos> whew taking a while hey?
<maiatoday> yip, very frustrating
<Kilos> charlvn, if you were female youd be charlizevn
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> baie still hier vandag ne
<Kilos> lo mazal 
<mazal> Afternoon Kilos 
<Kilos> hi HawkiesZA 
<HawkiesZA> Howdy
<Kilos> hi Jabberwocky you still around?
<Jabberwocky> hi Kilos!
<Jabberwocky> long time how goes it?
<charlvn> hahaha kilos
<charlvn> just wait until i learn a fake american accent
<Kilos> evening superfly  and all you others too
<Kilos> lol smile had a nick rethink
<smile> Kilos: no, just bit shorter :D
<smile> :)
<Kilos> smile what you smiling for now
<Kilos> yeah it will be easier for the droid guys
<smile> Kilos: well i'm going to eat. like it. brb!
<Kilos> enjoy
<superfly> evening Kilos
<Kilos> funny we dont get frogs here, or are they the ones that ask "any girls here" right off
<nuvolari> o/ aloha
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> howdy oom Kilos, superfly, smile 
<Kilos> nuvolari, het jy daai pos gesien van die lpi goed?
<nuvolari> ek het gesien oom
<Kilos> wat is VUE
<nuvolari> ek kyk of ek kan uitvind oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> Kilos: hmm, ek kry nie 'n definisie nie oom
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> Maaz, define VUE
<Maaz> Kilos: VUE Visual User Environment (HP) 
<Kilos> slim bot ne
<Kilos> ek het nie gedink om hom te vra nie. skuus man
<nuvolari> heh, hy is inderdaad slim
<nuvolari> en dit lyk na die beste antwoord
<nuvolari> al wat sin maak
<smile> Kilos: hallo. ek is terug :)
<smile> nuvolari: hallo :p
<Kilos> lmga
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> smile is goed
<Kilos> die arme droid ouens
<smile> Kilos: droid? :p
<Kilos> android fone ens
<Kilos> hulle wat nie kan tab complete nie
<smile> oh.
<Kilos> all well there superfly ?
<superfly> ja dankie oom, net besig
<Kilos> groete aan die vrou en zak
<Kilos> min dae nou ne
<superfly> 2 months
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi hamslaai 
<Kilos> bye
<Kilos> forgot the french salad dressing
<magespawn> Howdy all
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<magespawn> So whats up?
<Kilos> nothing here and by you
<smile> bye :)
<smile> good night, Kilos 
<Kilos> bye smile sleep tight
<smile> thank you :)
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> Just reading about the Linkin password crack
<Kilos> hi there charlize
<Kilos> oops charlvn 
<Kilos> magespawn, who be Linkin?
<magespawn> Professional social network
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> why you wanna crack a password there?
<magespawn> Linkdin actually my bad spelling.
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Not me some other guy already has and pu them on the net.
<Kilos> eish
<charlvn> nice kilos
<charlvn> i wish i could put on a fake american accent now
<charlvn> but on irc it's a bit hard
<nuvolari> AARTO fail
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> if i eat enough junk food and lower my IQ by 9/10ths, maybe i'll also turn american
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> the fly will fight you
<charlvn> then i just need to put on a lot of weight
<superfly> charlvn: not all americans are ignorant
<magespawn> That could happen from the junk food
<Kilos> see i told you charlvn 
<charlvn> superfly: of course not, only 99% of them are
<superfly> or fat
<superfly> charlvn: just like 99% of afrikaners are stupid?
<magespawn> Or racist?
<charlvn> superfly: and 99% of the english
<magespawn> Hah
<charlvn> 99% of all germans are technical
<charlvn> 99% of all irish are drunk
<magespawn> Was speaking to a zulu friend who was amazed that whites in sa where drafted into the army
<Kilos> yeah magespawn times have changed
<charlvn> magespawn: how so? that's strange
<charlvn> they probably don't realise apartheid was a complete botch, they probably still think it was supposed to advantage the whites
<superfly> "they"
<Kilos> back in the 70's drafts kept the army going
<charlvn> this one person, i mean
<magespawn> He thought they all went to freely to help opprese black people
<charlvn> but i'm sure there are more
<charlvn> lol magespawn i think a lot of people still think that
<magespawn> In and out
<charlvn> wb
<Kilos> nuvolari, whats happening about an install fest in durbs?
<Kilos> or release party
<zeref> hmmm, anybody managed to install gnome-shell in ubuntu 12.04, and get it working?
<magespawn> Nah have not upgraded yet
<magespawn> I am off, night all.
<Kilos> sleep tight magespawn 
<nuvolari> re. AARTO fail: 7200m, 280sec, != 192km/h
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight and warm. raincoats for those in the cape tomorrow
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> hmmmm, i see you have to disable compiz to get gnome-shell working...
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-07
<mazal> Afternoon all
<mazal> Anybody that can answer me on questions regarding updates on Ubuntu server ?
<zeref> ??
<confluency> What kinds of questions?  Don't ask if you can ask; just ask.
<confluency> mazal: ^^^
<mazal> I sommer put it in the email list , think that would be easier
<mazal> So you guys will see it there thanx
<mazal> I am so up and down that I am gonna talk in too much "payment" here :P
<confluency> mazal: you *can*, and it *should* work, but obviously make backups and stuff.  If you have a lot of custom config in /etc, you may need to do a bit of manual admin to merge it with any new changes introduced in updated packages.
<superfly> mazal: I just replied to your e-mail.
<confluency> I'm personally underwhelmed by the way this is handled by teh upgrade -- I think that whatever you pick it will save the other file in the same directory with a suffix, but it doesn't *tell* you this.
<confluency> And it doesn't let you do a custom merge on the spot (I think), so you have to go back to do it later, which is annoying.  You should write down all the config files that are affected, because I don't think it keeps a record.
<confluency> In an emergency, I think you can do a locate on whatever the suffix is.
<confluency> You know what?  I should paste all that into an email.
<superfly> confluency: I agree. I'd prefer to get the new config file, but I'd like to know what changed, or at least the diff between my file and the incoming one.
<confluency> I find it really annoying that you can't do a merge immediately.  I've usually just added one or two lines, and it's super simple to fix.
<mazal> Thank you guys
<queery> none of my bootable devices want to work
<queery> I got the ISO form ubuntu.com
<queery> and not my CD nor my Flash want to boot prop
<queery> actually at all....
<queery> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<queery> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome queery
<queery> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<Kilos> hi superfly smile psydroid inetpro nuvolari and other lurkers
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> another day without power
<smile> hi ;)
<Kilos> hopefully escom will soon have the whole country wired and not need to switch off for 2 days to make a new connection
<Kilos> inetpro, is dit al koud genoeg vir jou??
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hoi smile
<psydroid> smile, snakker du norsk?
<smile> :)
<smile> psydroid: nein! :p
<psydroid> smile :)
<smile> psydroid: bedoel je: versta je noors?
<psydroid> the grammar of norwegian is about as simple as that of afrikaans
<psydroid> smile, spreek je noors?
<psydroid> førstår du norsk?
<psydroid> is volgens mij wat jij bedoelt
<smile> psydroid: nee, ik spreek geen noors. wat zei je dan? :)
<psydroid> smile, nog niet veel :P
<psydroid> ik moet later maar weer eens een keer met WASDx gaan praten in het Zweeds :)
<smile> oke! :)
<psydroid> haha
<psydroid> maar hij praat alleen maar over eenden
<psydroid> dus dan wordt een uur praten wel een beetje langdradig
<Kilos> too cold to sit at pc. i go have a hot bath and bed. night all. sleep tight
<smile> bye :)
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-08
<Kilos> good morning all
<Kilos> hmm caught you all in bed
<Kilos> yo SmilyBorg_w 
<SmilyBorg_w> Hi there
<Kilos> bbl
<mazal> Morning everyone
<charlvn> morning
<HawkiesZA> Has anyone tried installing Ubuntu on an old PowerPC MacG4?
<psydroid> I did a few years ago, but I might try to do so with one I have lying around here
<kodez> greetings everyone. i am using lubuntu for the first time. how can i configure gnome-mplayer not to switch itself off every 10 minutes of playing?
<charlvn> domo domo, ohayo
<charlvn> HawkiesZA: i know someone who has, he had a bunch of trouble with drivers though and some other weird bugs with big endian
<HawkiesZA> psydroid: If you do manage it, please let me know. We have a couple of G4s here at the office and I want to see if I can make them useful again
<charlvn> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endianness
<charlvn> kodez: gnome-mplayer switches itself off?
<charlvn> kodez: haven't used mplayer in a long time, these days i just use vlc
<kodez> charlvn, yes. it pauses itself to be precise
<charlvn> very strange, sounds like a bug
<charlvn> perhaps report it on launchpad?
<psydroid> HawkiesZA, sure, I have a SPARC machine too so if endianness is really going to be a problem, it will crash and burn too
<kodez> i want to retain a lean OS, hence retaining the default player
<psydroid> hi charlvn and kodez
<charlvn> psydroid: i didn't realise they still have powerpc builds, they don't seem to be on all the mirrors but according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads they are on the main cdimage mirror
<charlvn> i see there is also a mac+amd64 build
<charlvn> i just use the standard amd64 build
<psydroid> yes, they've always been there
<charlvn> it's an intel core i5 after all... how much different can the one in a mac be compared to a normal one
<psydroid> they're just not supported
<charlvn> ah ok i guess that's fair enough
<charlvn> kodez: isn't the default player totem?
<psydroid> but then again I really wonder what the advantage of PowerPC still is
<HawkiesZA> psydroid: Wasn't it more efficient lower level?
<charlvn> kodez: oh wait nevermind, i'm thinking of the gnome-ubuntu, not lubuntu
<psydroid> it's better than Itanium at least, which came later and is going to be killed off sooner than all of RISC architectures it was supposed to replace
<charlvn> HawkiesZA: afaik it was much easier to program with due to a lack of paging
<charlvn> but with the high-level languages nobody cares anymore in any case
<charlvn> but apparently intel is a biatch to program for if you write in assembly language
<charlvn> i have only done very little assembly myself though
<psydroid> HawkiesZA, I guess so and it could have, but for the past few years I've seen it mostly disappear from the market place
<HawkiesZA> Same. I stay far far away from that
<psydroid> except for embedded or big servers probably
<charlvn> the new amiga computers also use powerpc afaik
<psydroid> yes, x86 is a disaster
<charlvn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AmigaOS
<HawkiesZA> Intel and Microsoft did a good job in convincing everyone they were better
<charlvn> all your base and all that
<psydroid> now it's going to be ARM+whatever and MIPS is still alive in many devices too
<charlvn> ARM is upcoming
<psydroid> so they kind of failed eventually
<charlvn> it's already dominant in the mobile market and there is a lot of talk of using it for low-end desktops (such as thin clients) and even servers
<psydroid> yeah
<psydroid> and on servers just look at the Tilera chip
<charlvn> ah nice http://www.tilera.com/
<psydroid> it crushes anything Intel has for a fraction of the price and power consumption
<charlvn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TILE64
<charlvn> very very nice
<charlvn> i like
<HawkiesZA> That's a  lot of cores
<psydroid> so do I
<charlvn> if i have such a server running, i would be like this: http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/191/809/me_gusta_mucho_by_megustamuchoplz-d416uqk.png
<psydroid> m.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/01/mit-genius-stu/
<Squirm> hello
 * HawkiesZA waves at Squirm
<charlvn> domo Squirm 
<zeref> hmmm, me likey ubuntu12.04
 * Squirm sits and watches
<queery> zeref: we missed you at the ubuntu hour
<zeref> bro told me that, there was a house warming party on sat
<charlvn> taking a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<charlvn> sounds a bit like photobombing
<charlvn> wondering how many people got interested in ubuntu and how many people get freaked out :)
<zeref> really wanted to go.....:(
<zeref> anybody have pics of the hour?
<charlvn> we want pics
<charlvn> pic or it didn't happen :)
<zeref> lol
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> we should have a lot of pics of our ubuntu hours
<Kerbero> @ maia
<magespawn> Evening all.
<Banlam> i read that as smile drunk
<charlvn> Banlam: that should get read as "smile-busy"
<charlvn> magespawn: wb
<magespawn> Hey charlvn
<magespawn> Ty
<magespawn> Good night y'all.
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-09
<Reenen> hi
<Reenen> everytime I boot, I get a message that my external HD is not connected (which it isn't)
<Reenen> how can I make it that ubuntu doesn't feel that this HD must be plugged in?
<Reenen> something to do with fstab or something?
<confluency> Where do you get the message?  It sounds like a BIOS thing, not an Ubuntu thing.
<confluency> Or maybe not.  Check your fstab and see if it's in there.
<Reenen> yeah there was something in the fstab
<charlvn> ohayo gozaimas
<zeref> heh, vlc wont show video, only sound, keep getting No suitable decoder module:
<charlvn> zeref: what are you trying to play with that thing
<zeref> .avi .mp4, was working before upgrade...
<charlvn> ah interesting
<charlvn> can't say i've had it
<charlvn> have you upgraded to 12.04 ?
<zeref> yebo
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-10
<nlsthzn> maaz just gave me a message of two weeks ago :p
<Maaz> nlsthzn: *blink*
<smile> bye :p
<inetpro> good afternoon from a freezing Pretoria
<inetpro> and poor old Kilos has probably been iced in already
<not_found> :(
 * not_found sends some heat to SA
<psydroid> from Antarctica?
<not_found> my bad
<psydroid> good afternoon inetpro and not_found
<not_found> alo
<inetpro> hiho psydroid and not_found
<psydroid> at least I don't have to worry about timezones here
<psydroid> just seasons that are six months apart
<inetpro> psydroid: how's the weather up north?
<psydroid> inetpro, it's pretty good over here, not cold and not too warm
<psydroid> 18° C and slightly cloudy
<psydroid> I have to go now, bbl
<magespawn> Good evening all
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> Hey how is it going su-erfly?
<magespawn> Superfly
<superfly> magespawn: busy-ish, but good thanks
<magespawn> Mmm the first part was obvious form the time it took to reply.
<superfly> between bathing the boy, helping the wife, etc...
<magespawn> Famiily does get a bit hectic at times.
<magespawn> Brb going to try a new client.
<magespawn> howdy
<magespawn> this one actually seems worse
<magespawn> hmm anybody got a recommendation for a android irc client?
<superfly> magespawn: i've only really seen AndChat
<superfly> magespawn: other than going the quassel route
<magespawn> i'll give andchat a try then
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> Howdy
<superfly> magespawn: how's andchat?
<magespawn> Colourful, makes it easier to read, but still does not show the status of the people logged in
<superfly> ah
<superfly> is there no nick list?
<magespawn> There is, I lik3 the way desktop clients do it buy grauing out the names of the people who are away
<magespawn> Cannot type tonight
<charlvn> hi all
<charlvn> good evening
<charlvn> how's it going
<charlvn> hi psydroid, magespawn, superfly 
<magespawn> Hi charlvn, prydroid did not see you slip in there.
<charlvn> prydroid?
<charlvn> oh psydroid
<superfly> hi charlvn
<charlvn> hi SubOracle 
<charlvn> bah
<charlvn> hi superfly 
<charlvn> autocomplete fail
<superfly> heh
<charlvn> sh*t i'm tired, been traveling the whole day
<charlvn> not gonna make it late today
 * superfly is sitting in bed with his netbook
<magespawn> New client touched the wrong part of the screen. Hah.
<magespawn> Anyways I am off, night all.
<charlvn> ciao
<superfly> mmm, i should be heading off too
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-03
<kbmonkey> hello 
<barrydk> Good morning all
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> morning guys
<Kilos> and hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> Hi Kilos
<Squirm> hey
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> brb server restart
<Kilos> hi Squirm magespawn 
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<magespawn> Good morning Kilos inetpro
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi
<magespawn> hey Vince-0
<Vince-0> haai
<Vince-0> Maanday, yay
<superfly> magespawn: ping
<superfly> magespawn: im in ur town invading ur shoppes
<Kilos> lol hi superfly 
<magespawn> cool superfly , where exactly?
<magespawn> not the best time for shopping in hluhluwe, end of month and pension pay outs
<superfly> magespawn: shoprite, where are you at the moment? 
<magespawn> at my shop
<superfly> Where is that? And what is it called? 
<magespawn> G&C Net
<magespawn> hold on a sec
<superfly> kk
<magespawn> http://goo.gl/maps/7rujJ
<magespawn> superfly: ^^
<magespawn> just around the corner really
<superfly> magespawn: I see a sign, but no building? I confused. 
<superfly>  is it that building in the middle of the field? 
<magespawn> yup
<superfly> ah ok
<magespawn> the one with the white golf
<Kilos> these stads japies get lost in the sticks
<Vince-0> ha
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> are you well?
<magespawn> hey ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo :)
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> im still alive ty ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> sorry i took so long to answer
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos ... how are you feeling?!
<Kilos> bit better than yesterday so far ty n l
<Kilos> nlsthzn, 
<nlsthzn> as long as it is better :)
<nlsthzn> oh and guess who is using leenucks again...
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> ?
<nlsthzn> me :p
<Kilos> what you mean again?
<nlsthzn> not on windows 
<nlsthzn> at the moment
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> cinnamon 1.8 that just came out with mint 15 is starting to become very good
<Kilos> good
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> are you feeling better?
<Kilos> a bit ty
<charl_> glad to hear
<charl_> look well after yourself, drink some tea and eat some soup
<Kilos> ty will keep trying
<Symmetria> goddamn, discovering your ex has a kid and then having to track back the time frames to make sure it aint yours is kinda scary ;p
<Symmetria> then you realize she musta gotten knocked up a month and a half after you split up 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<trender> Symmetria yo man sounds like you need to rubberise more
<Kilos> hi mazal barrydk 
<mazal> Hi oom Kilos 
<barrydk> Hi Kilos
<barrydk2>  halo test ipad
<nlsthzn> negative... abort abort...
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Houston we have a problem
<barrydk2> lol thanks
<mazal> Maaz koffie on
<Maaz> mazal: Huh?
<mazal> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<mazal> Maaz big
<Maaz> mazal: Huh?
<mazal> Maaz huge
<Maaz> mazal: Huh?
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils nlsthzn I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<mazal> Maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you mazal
<mazal> Maaz hurry up
<Maaz> mazal Do you wanna sit there and nag or come make your own?
<mazal> lol
<mazal> Maaz shuus or I make your chain shorter
<Maaz> mazal: Sorry...
<Kilos> hehe
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for mazal!
<mazal> Maaz dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier mazal my vriend
<barrydk> Kilos, hoe gaan dit daar?
<Kilos> grieperig en daar?
<barrydk> Oh no another one
<barrydk> Im still ok had my injection otherwise would also had it by now
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> i am neve sure about those injections
<barrydk> I got it for a few years now and it helps a lot. You must just never get it when you have flue already
<barrydk> I must get it every year
<magespawn> i have not had flu for years myself(touch wood), but i have never had the injection
<barrydk> You are very lucky. I get it 2 / 3 times a year without the injection.
<nlsthzn> busy copying music over to a new sd card folder for folder >.< had some errors copying over earlier... hate it when manufacturers push boundaries and move beyond the limits :/
<charl_> it seems like i might move to arch in the not-too-distant future
<charl_> just saw this: http://manjaro.org/
<charl_> yet another great-looking arch-based sitro
<charl_> distro
<nlsthzn> charl_: you could have a look at some of the vids the guys from Linux Action Show have made... they switched to Arch for the week
<charl_> Linux Action Show? ok thanks i'll google it
<nlsthzn> they had their big round up last night so that should give a good round up of there thoughts
<charl_> oh no, a podcast?!
<nlsthzn> video
<nlsthzn> more a vodcast but also not
<nlsthzn> if you can't find it let me know :p
<charl_> oh my goodness it's 90 mins
<charl_> this one? http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/38086/the-arch-way-aas-s27e03/
<nlsthzn> there are smaller vids they did through the week
<nlsthzn> but yes the 90min way is the main one 
<charl_> ok maybe i'll watch some of it tonight
 * nlsthzn is giving Olivia some love since this morning and apart from some of the typical Linux hiccups it has been very smooth... hasn't it Olivia... yes it has ...
<mazal> Uhm....I'm scared to ask
<mazal> :-)
<barrydk> Lekker slaap almal. Good bye
<mazal> Cheers alls
<mazal> Have a good evening
<Kilos> hi SilverCode 
<SilverCode> hi Kilos
<charl_> nlsthzn: what is olivia?
<charl_> afaik it means olives in italian
<nlsthzn> Linux Mint 15 "Olivia" - charl_ 
<charl_> ah that
<charl_> ciao all
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<Kilos> so magespawn the fly been and gone??
<magespawn> yup he was here with the family today
<magespawn> Kilos: 
<Kilos> where they gone now?
<Kilos> did he laugh at your small village magespawn 
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> back to the private lodge they are staying at, we might be doing something tomorrow
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> nah he didn't, was nice and polite about it
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> the second baba is very sweet
<magespawn> gotta go see y'all later
<magespawn> home time
<Kilos> ok
<georgelappies> hi Kilos how are you?
<Kilos> maintain ty georgelappies , hoping the worst flu has broken now
<Kilos> everything eina from all the coughing
<Kilos> hmm...
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> any meetings planned these days?
<Kilos> our numbers are dopwn again
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> the 17th
<Kilos> 6 days before im 63
<psychicist> oh
<psychicist> oh wow
<Kilos> hehe
<psychicist> I'm 33
<Kilos> my son is 36
<Kilos> or maybe 37
<psychicist> I have to pay respect to you for getting involved with Linux even now
<Kilos> ty im sorry i didnt find out about pcs 20 years ago
<psychicist> my grandparents wouldn't even touch a computer
<Kilos> lol
<psychicist> it's not that bad, they're much better these days anyway
<Kilos> get them to satrt playing solitaire
<Kilos> start
<Kilos> pcs grow on you
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed all good?
<Kilos> wb SilverCode 
<SilverCode> ta
<psychicist> yeah
<psychicist> hehe
<psychicist> hi SilverCode 
<psychicist> hi Zarw 
<SilverCode> anyone used weechat-curses inside a tmux session before?
<Kilos> aw maia is the weechat person
<SilverCode> trying to find a way to prevent the "dirty" screen the whole time
<SilverCode> darn annoying
<Kilos> you do everything on one workspace?
<SilverCode> if my understanding of tmux workspaces is correct, then yes
<Kilos> aw i dunno tmux
<SilverCode> its like screen, but better :)
<Kilos> im googling it to try understand
<Kilos> im spoiled with ubuntu and lotsa workspaces
<SilverCode> me too, but sometimes a text based console just *feels* better :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> serious geek you be
<trender> im spoiled with windows vista a lotsa viruses
<Kilos> lol
<trender> i have a pet name for every virus
<SilverCode> wouldn't say serious geek, just spend a lot of time ssh'd into multiple machines on the end ofo very slow connections, so I got used to the command line
<Kilos> ah
<SilverCode> which got me used to vim, which then became my primary development environment, drawing me even closer to the command line
<Kilos> and python?
<Kilos> i tried it and got lost
<SilverCode> I tried programming in python once ... I got confused
<SilverCode> prefer C++
<Kilos> you must chat to superfly about python
<Kilos> when he gets back from holiday
<Kilos> he swears by it
<SilverCode> I try to stay away from python developers, they are a strange bunch :)
<Kilos> lol no man good guys
<Kilos> they fix everything with it
<SilverCode> I work with 2 python developers, and I'm sure it has done some damage to their thought processes
<Kilos> rofl
<SilverCode> I really have tried to give python a chance though. The problem was that what normally takes me about 20 lines in C++ takes 1 line in python, which takes all the fun out of programming
<tumbleweed> Kilos: yeah
<SilverCode> anyhoo, brb, need to check if messing with my term settings fixed the issue
<SilverCode> damn :( still broken
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> what os you using SilverCode ?
<SilverCode> Kubuntu 13.04
<Kilos> wb SilverCode 
<SilverCode> hmm....doesn't seem to happen in screen
<SilverCode> well, suppose that is a start
<Kilos> why you arent using quassel or konversation
<Kilos> weechat was hard work for me
<SilverCode> because I run the irc client (weechat) on my server at home in a screen/tmux session so that I can disconnect and reconnect from any PC that has ssh on it
<Kilos> isnt that similar to using quassel clients with a bouncer
<SilverCode> so I can be sitting at home on irc, detach the screen session, go to work, then ssh into my server from work and re-attach the session, picking up from where I left off
<Kilos> forgive me if i ask stupid questions
<SilverCode> it is kind of the same
<SilverCode> just more work :)
<Kilos> ah
<trender> is this thing on ??
<Kilos> what thing trender 
<ThatGraemeGuy> moo
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> brrrr-rrrr-rrr-rr-rr
<Kilos> whats with the cow act
<ThatGraemeGuy> hello :)
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> finishing off a release upgrade quickly
<ThatGraemeGuy> and waiting for electric blankie to kick in
<Kilos> cold hey
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> and i don't usually get cold, so it must be pretty bad :-/
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> oops, I mean evening
<ThatGraemeGuy> good aftermornoon
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<Kilos> help silvercode fix his 13.04 kde
<Kilos> weechat on some tux thing
<inetpro> days are flying way to quickly these days
<Kilos> yuou are working too hard thats why
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... doesn't feel like it though
<Kilos> why you arent tired?
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> feels like there's still to much to do and woossh... the day is gone
<Kilos> lol thats life
<inetpro> tired!? What is that?
<Kilos> moeg man
<Kilos> soos ek nou is
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> I just know if I don't go sleep soon I will be tired tomorrow
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> well ty for coming and greeting anyway
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> look after yourself man
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm fine thanks
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm alive
<ThatGraemeGuy> aaand everything seems to be working in xbmc land
<ThatGraemeGuy> good enough for the moment. night night all!
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-04
<barrydk> Good morning all
<Kilos> morning all
<barrydk> Helo kilos. Hoe gaan dit met die verkoue?
<Kilos> sleg weer vandag dankie barrydk 
<Kilos> ander memeer griep die
<Kilos> meneer
<Kilos> maar darem goed geslaap
<nlsthzn> :(
<Kilos> it will wear off dont worry
<barrydk> ja if you treat it yourself it will take 14 days and if you see the dr it only take 2 weeks
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> wll said
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> well
<Vince_0> haai
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Vince_0> surpdurp
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> well good morning already
<Kilos> stuttering today magespawn 
<magespawn> how so Kilos ?
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> oh dont you see the repeat good mornings?
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> no lol, that is why i did it again
<Kilos> lol or you getting forgetful
<Kilos> rofl
<nlsthzn> *sigh* for all its awesomeness even the latest Cinnamon seems to become unstable in my hands...
<Kilos> ai!
 * nlsthzn thinks devs should hire me for testing... I break anything
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> I decided to forgo Windows as all I was doing was playing games all day and install Linux and get other things done... so obviously I spend the whole day setting up linux to play games >.< and using Wine and breaking stuff... what is that saying about it not being guns that kill people... :p
<Kilos> i had same probs whenever i installed wine
<Kilos> something would crash
<Kilos> sooner or later
<nlsthzn> fffuuuu
<nlsthzn> oops I did it again :'(
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you getting worse than me
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> problem I am having with g+ ... I upload a photo, now how do I share a link to that specific photo or post :/
<Kilos> ask Vince-0 
<Kilos> hes the g+ guy
<Kilos> the pro is too busy to help
<Kilos> môre inetpro plustwo Mzolisto 
<Kilos> magespawn, tell the fly it seems he dropped hawkeyes in very deep
<magespawn> how so? has hawkies not been on recently
<Kilos> not since the fly went on hols
<Kilos> oh magespawn have you tried that tmux on kde
<Kilos> ai! you a quassel okey
<nlsthzn> http://www.flickr.com/photos/59930315@N03/8945271993/in/set-72157626124571449
<magespawn> for now yes
<nlsthzn> mornign magespawn 
<nlsthzn> *morning even
<Kilos> hi charl_ mazal 
<mazal> Morning all
<Kilos> eek you like the black background nlsthzn ?
<magespawn> hey nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: black? darkish grey and it works well with the white of the bottom bar... played around with many wallpapers and this one works very well imo
<Kilos> im spoiled with ubuntu purple
<Kilos> or whatever colour it is
<Kilos> easy on the eye
<nlsthzn> ah ok :)
<magespawn> nlsthzn: i like it, looks cool
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<nlsthzn> magespawn: thanks :)
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> how's it going with the fly
<charl_> *flu
<Kilos> lol feels worse today charl_ 
<Kilos> its going well with the fly, he is on holiday
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl_> Kilos: sorry to hear that!
<charl_> sorry made a typo, the y and the u are next to each other
<charl_> but good to hear it's going well with him too :)
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
<Maaz> charl_: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<charl_> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> charl_: Alrighty
<charl_> i wonder if maaz serves this: http://i.imgur.com/rFYi4gC.jpg
<charl_> i would prefer a regular coffee, not coffee annan
<Kilos> na man he servers boere troos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and charl_!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> perculated coffee
<charl_> Kilos: dankeschön
<charl_> ag
<charl_> Maaz: dankeschön
<Maaz> charl_: dankeschön is Bitteschön
<Kilos> haha
<charl_> Maaz: you dumb
<Maaz> charl_: Excuse me?
<charl_> Kilos: sorry i need more coffee first :P
<charl_> bbl
<Kilos> k
<charl_> back
<charl_> the other day i walked past a coffee shop in amsterdam and thought of this: http://i.imgur.com/qFZaIe8.jpg
<charl_> good embroidery http://i.imgur.com/gneenFy.jpg
<mazal> How is the alliance score calculated ?
<mazal> Sorry sorry , wrong window
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Anybody here like text based games ?
<mazal> Rather enjoy this one: www.ruinsofchaos.com
<barrydk> Yea its cool
<Kilos> arent you guys late today mazal barrydk 
<mazal> Not yet
<barrydk> No Kilos weve been here since 6:30
<Kilos> arent you normally knocked off by now
<mazal> No 3pm oom Kilos 
<Kilos> ah sorry
<mazal> This is close that we start to pack up and shut down though yes
<barrydk> Thanks for reminding us to go home
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> But not me today :-(
<mazal> This 2 weeks I have different hours
<Kilos> aw
<barrydk> Good nite all. Kilos  hope you feel better tomorrow
<charl_> mazal: is the site down? seems to be down right now
<mazal> Nope I was in just now
<mazal> http://ruinsofchaos.com/
<mazal> I think it must be without the www
<charl_> mazal: i used to play trivia games on irc when i was a teenager but don't have the time/interest anymore
<charl_> yeah this confirms it: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ruinsofchaos.com
<charl_> somehow i can't get to it
<mazal> I am currently in it
<mazal> Is working
<charl_> ah i can't resolve it, seems to be dns-related
<charl_> yup definitely dns related, i can resolve it if i do a dig ruinsofchaos.com @8.8.8.8
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy your evening
<Vince-0> heey! My client at home was open all day
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> now you can read the logs
<Vince-0> G+ photos have a right-click menu option to copy photo URL
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you hear?
<nlsthzn> Vince-0: doh, thanks ... I knew I had done it before but couldn't remember
<nlsthzn> yes thanks uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> oh, just booked my daughters plane ticket to come stay here... she is flying the 13th!!1111!!!1!!!!!1one!!11!!
<nlsthzn> :/ oh well I will just be excited enough for everyone... weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Kilos> thats lekker nlsthzn 
<Kilos> im happy for you
<Kilos> good to have family close by
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos ...
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<inetpro> Kilos: good evening
<inetpro> and good evening everyone else
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: jy al beter?
<Kilos> nee man erger vandag
<Kilos> grrr
<nlsthzn> :(
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: het jy heuning en suurlemoene in die huis?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankeschön
<Maaz> Bitteschön inetpro
<Kilos> niks heuning
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> die beste heuning is uit jou eie omgewing
<Kilos> maar ek sal dit wen
 * inetpro wbb
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Vince-0> surp durp
<Tonberry_> does 8ta do something evil to dns?
<inetpro> Tonberry_: why?
<Tonberry_> im seeing a LOT of dns queries going unanswered
<Tonberry_> to the servers 8ta give out and to the google dns servers
<inetpro> can you give an example?
<Tonberry_> nslookup something and it just times out
<Tonberry_> do it again and it works
<inetpro> mine works
<inetpro> haven't noticed unanswered queries
<Tonberry_> line seems fine otherwise, low packetloss, ok speed
<Tonberry_> i would usually just blame packet loss...
<inetpro> hmm... that's the next thing I wanted to ask
<inetpro> Tonberry_: have you traced to the actual dns servers?
<Tonberry_> unless they are giving icpm higher priority than dns for some reason
<Tonberry_> not that there is any sane reason for that
<Tonberry_> no
<inetpro> Tonberry_: what dns servers are you pointing to?
<inetpro> mine are 196.43.34.190 and 196.43.46.190
<Tonberry_> at the moment i'm seeing this on 196.43.53.190 196.43.54.190 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<Tonberry_> needs more ','
<Tonberry_> seems they changed address since i set up openwrt
<inetpro> maybe those servers are just very busy?
<Tonberry_> but still this should not affect 8.8.8.8 
<Tonberry_> same thing on the ones you are using
<inetpro> hmm... where are you located?
<Tonberry_> stellenbosch
<inetpro> I see no problem from Pretoria
 * Tonberry_ shrugs
<Tonberry_> new form of congestion control maybe?
<inetpro> Tonberry_: call them at 081 180
<inetpro> or send a tweet to @8tada
<Tonberry_> not really in the mood for call centers right now. Will see how things go tomorrow
<inetpro> Tonberry_: not that it should matter, but what modem are you using?
<Tonberry_> huawei b683
<inetpro> have you tried a cold reboot?
<Tonberry_> not recently, worth a shot i guess
<Tonberry_> brb
<inetpro> I don't know why but I have seen funny things happen with these modems
<inetpro> sometimes as if they hold wrong DNS values in memory for too long
<inetpro> wb Tonberry_
<Tonberry> no change...
<inetpro> oh well, hope they can sort it for you soon
<inetpro> s/they/someone/
 * Squirm looks around
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-05
<barrydk> Good morning
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi Superhuman mazal 
<mazal> Hallo oom Kilos 
<Superhuman> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi !
<Kilos> winter sucks, outside taps all frozen
<Vince-0> ow, it's nice and warm by die see
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> yo Xethron 
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> hi Kilos
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl_> Kilos: how's it going today
<Kilos> same ty and you
<Kilos> very cold here
<charl_> i'm good thanks
<charl_> just haven't slept enough, i sit online in the evening and time just passes by :)
<charl_> end up getting in bed too late
<Kilos> hehe
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> oh again
<Vince-0> yar, 
<Kilos> how do i see the ip addy of a win7 pc connected with direct eth cable from ubntu
<Kilos> i want to setup remmina
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to find the ip address on a win7 pc
<Maaz> Kilos: "How do I determine my computer's IP address? - Knowledge Base" http://kb.iu.edu/data/aapa.html :: "How to Find a Computer's IP Address in Windows 7" http://windows.about.com/od/networkconnect/a/How-To-Find-A-Computers-Ip-Address-In-Windows-7.htm :: "find your computer's IP address (Windows 7) - Windows - Microsoft" http://windows.microsoft.com/en-
<Maaz> us/windows7/find-your-computers-ip-address :: "Find your computer's IP address - Windows - Microsof…
<Kilos> ah got it
<mazal> I would suggest ipconfig in cmd shell
<mazal> Should be quickest
<Kilos> ah ty mazal 
<Superhuman> Best way: Download Ubuntu iso, burn iso, insert into CD drive, reboot and install Ubuntu. In CMD run: ifconfig.
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> no man im trying to learn how to remotely work on a 7 pc from my ubuntu
<Superhuman> Kilos: Same instructions. It patches all Windows bugs and viruses.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> other peeps will cry if i kill their win os
<Superhuman> I have no love for Windows...zero...zilch...
<Superhuman> There are two uses for Windows CD: 1) Cup Holster. 2) Target Practise.
<Kilos> me neither, but the customer is always right 
<Kilos> and games
<Superhuman> Get a console, better at gaming.
<Kilos> they still the game kings
<tonberry352_> puny console peasants!
<Kilos> no man im not spending money
<Kilos> hehe
<Superhuman> I think the new Xbox and PS might make a dent in PC Gaming. BUT I think Steam for Linux will be the "next" thing.
<mazal> Console rule
<Superhuman> I've heard rumours amongst fellow console gamers, that steam might be coming to PS and Xbox.
<Kilos> yip lets hope steam grows quickly
<mazal> This whole activation and permanent logins and big downloads just to start a game on pc is terrible
<Superhuman> agreed
<mazal> Most games now needs 1 to 3 gig downloads just to start , that is WITH the original cd
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> And when inet down , game don't work
<Superhuman> Plus, there is no minimum-requirements-checking when you buy a console game.
<SilverCode> mazal: the next round of consoles will have the install and activation problem as PC's
<mazal> Bad news that SilverCode 
<mazal> I hate that stuff
<mazal> Not everyone in the world have high speed uncapped stable lines
<Superhuman> MS Xbox is changing that. They've heard LOADS of complaints about it.
<mazal> Is one of the reasons I switched to console
<mazal> I want to buy my game and play my game , whether there is inet or not
<SilverCode> mazal: me too, and now with the news that the new XBox will require installs and an internet connection, I decided to go back to PC gaming. Especially now that Steam is on linux
<mazal> Wonder if PS4 will have the same thing
<SilverCode> it will have the installs (PS3 has them), don't know about the activation and always online stuff
<SilverCode> the installs are a problem with BluRay
<SilverCode> access speed is too slow on the discs, so you have to install
<mazal> I have no problem with installs
<mazal> Just the extra downloads and permanent online
<mazal> I don't want to buy a game and then have to spend more money on a 3gig download and can only play when internet is working like pc is now
<Kilos> that sucks
<mazal> Kilos even lots of the game boxes has a warning now " Requires big data download to play "
<Kilos> ouch
<SilverCode> mazal: sadly we are headed for a future where you will only be able to download games. There will be no physical disc that you can purchase at a shop
<charl_> apple has been moving into that direction already afaik
<charl_> you either purchase a usb flash drive to, for example, install osx
<charl_> the rest you purchase online
<mazal> Good for Europe and USA. Not so good for us
<Kilos> yay remmina works
<Kilos> i just dunno what to do to the 7 pc
<Kilos> dont say install ubuntu
<Kilos> that drive dont want linux
<mazal> What's wrong with it , apart from the obvious
<Kilos> with ubuntu on it crashes within days
<Kilos> linux is more sensitive to old/failing drives
<Kilos> where win thinks its still in good nick
<mazal> Ok but what is the current problem on Win that you are trying to fix ? Or are you just playing with it a bit
<Kilos> just learning to use remmina
<Kilos> win running fine
<Kilos> im actually trying to get a linux tool that ian can use instead of teamviewer
<Kilos> he has many clients that need help often
<mazal> Ok , sound interesting
<mazal> So it's like a linux app for stuff like vnc ?
<Kilos> remmina is the remote desktop tool in ubuntu
<Kilos> you just gotta know the ip and user name of the other pc
<mazal> To what servers can it connect ?
<mazal> Only remote desktop ?
<mazal> Or can it connect to things like vnc server as well ?
<Kilos> are you on ubuntu now?
<Kilos> man remmina
<Kilos> lotsa stuff i dont understand in it
<mazal> k ta
<Kilos> http://www.7tutorials.com/connecting-windows-remote-desktop-ubuntu
<mazal> Mine crashes with "sorry ubuntu has experiemced an internal error" :-(
<Kilos> when you do what?
<charl_> i hate that client, i start rdesktop from the command line
<charl_> always works perfectly for me, never have had issues
<charl_> except with the new windows servers with the extra "protection" enabled
<Kilos> i opened synaptic and installed all the remmina stuff
<Kilos> remmina works here i see the whole 7 desktop but not the start button they use
<Kilos> whew charl_ you gotta make a long command with rdesktop
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> wb inetpro_ with a tail
<charl_> Kilos: not really, i usually do: rdesktop -xl -f hostname
<charl_> -xl for high quality and -f for fullscreen
<Superhuman> Kilos: Not seeing the start button, might mean your resolution is lower or exactly the same as the remote PCs. Try looking for a fullscreen option.
<Kilos> ah ty Superhuman 
<Kilos> ya charl_ its sorting the command i sukkel with
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> nope still dont see the start button
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro_> Kilos: .
<inetpro> Kilos: damkie oom
<Kilos> yw sir
<inetpro> en goeie more
<Kilos> cremora
 * nlsthzn waves at all the za-nians
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> how are you today uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> traitor
<Kilos> same inna morn but not too bad atm ty nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> k... hope you feel much better soon then uncle Kilos !!
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn 
<Kilos> got it ty Superhuman 
<Superhuman> np. Glad I could help!
<Kilos> so thats full control as if i were actually on that pc
<Kilos> remmina works well
<Kilos> now wanna see if i can get clamav to scan it
<Kilos> i think thats where most win peeps get their probs
<mazal> Kilos,  I doubt you will be able to scan it from the ubuntu box with remote desktop. You need access to the drive. So something like sahring the win drive and then mounting it on ubuntu should work
<Kilos> i see that peeps advice removing it from that pc and connecting it here with an adapter is the way to do it ty mazal
<mazal> Ya that will work too
<Kilos> just a hassle for ian with clients all over the country
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> The best off course is if you build yourself a little work box , and open box with adapter for power and cable that you can just quickly plug hdd's in and out
<Kilos> i dont get virii on windows because i dont go online with it
<Kilos> ya you are right
<Kilos> or carry external cases around
<mazal> Or ubuntu on a stick that you frequently update the av on and boot with that
<Kilos> yes and remastersys makes a fully operational dvd or your working system
<mazal> That would be my personal favourite
<Kilos> so its like having your pc with you on a dvd
<mazal> Always been a remastersys fan
<Kilos> but seriously mazal remmina is working here as if i was actually on that win pc
<Kilos> got full control
<Kilos> lotsa net splits today
 * Squirm looks around
<Kilos> yo Squirm 
<Squirm> lo
<mazal> Tried on 3 different ubuntu pc's , all remmina crashes with "sorry ubuntu experienced a critical error"
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> no  error message in details or so?
<mazal> nope
<Kilos> do you have synaptic installed mazal 
<Kilos> maybe your remmina isnt fully installed
<mazal> Wait I saw something in details
<mazal> Will paste now
<Kilos> use slexy.org hey
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: I had that if my language was set to something other than US English
<mazal> Ag no I can't copy and paste out of the error report
<mazal> It says something about keyboard layout
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> ya go settings and choose US english
<Kilos> not sa english
<ThatGraemeGuy> or maybe it was keyboard
<ThatGraemeGuy> but yeah, somethere in that direction :)
<Kilos> hehe ty ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> i remember someone else had that prob before
<mazal> Gotta remember now where that setting is again :P
<Kilos> system settings
<Kilos> keyboard
<mazal> Old style desktop menu
<Kilos> unity?
<Kilos> or gnome2
<mazal> At keyboard layout I only have English South-Africa
<mazal> No other option
<Kilos> thats the prob
<Kilos> lemme see
<ThatGraemeGuy> might have to change language to en-us before you can change keyboard to en-us
<Kilos> keyboard layout
<mazal> I added English (US) , but how do I make it the default ?
<Kilos> close the settings and try 
<mazal> Keep jumping back to sa
<Kilos> or apply or ok or something
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Deleted sa and now there is only us. Gonna reboot and see
<Kilos> sometimes one sees make default with a right click
<Ray_> hi
<Kilos> hi Ray_ 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Ray_> hi kilos .. i want to install ubuntu clean on a new PC ..where can i download it?
<Kilos> sec
<Ray_> k
<Kilos> Maaz, google ubuntu iso download
<Maaz> Kilos: "Download Ubuntu Desktop | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop :: "Download Ubuntu | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/download :: "Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS (Precise Pangolin) - Ubuntu Releases" http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ :: "Alternative downloads | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads :: "Ubuntu CD Image"
<Maaz> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ :: "Download Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) - Ubuntu Releases" http://releases.u…
<Kilos> there you go
<barrydk> Kilos, what port do you connect to?
<Ray_> geez .. which is the best version? .. if i want to install from a boot disk?
<Ray_> the CD image?
<Kilos> Ray_, 12.04 is the long term support
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> Maaz, google ubuntu 13.04 iso download
<Maaz> Kilos: "Download Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) - Ubuntu Releases" http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ :: "Download Ubuntu Desktop | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop :: "Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) Daily Build" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ :: "Alternative downloads | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads ::
<Maaz> "Download Ubuntu | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/download :: "Ubuntu-GNOME 13.04 (Raring R…
<Kilos> there is the latest
<Ray_> 12.04 /// long term support ... is that billed or free?
<Kilos> barrydk, for what
<Kilos> free but 3 years support
<ThatGraemeGuy> Ray_: http://www.ubuntu.com/, click "Get Ubuntu now"
<barrydk> that remote desktop on the win pc Kilos 
<Kilos> the latest is 9 months
<Ray_> thanks guys .. im gettin it
<Kilos> i just added ip addy username and password
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> yw Ray_ dont stay away
<barrydk> Kilos,  dit you use remote desktop protocol?
<Ray_> cool .. so i can do all windows type stuff with ubuntu .. and dis bill gates to boot ...lol
<Kilos> rdp remote desktop protocol
<barrydk> Thanks
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wait barrydk i had a link that explained it nicely
<Kilos> even i got it right
<Kilos> http://www.7tutorials.com/connecting-windows-remote-desktop-ubuntu
<Kilos> barrydk, ^^
<barrydk> Thanks 
<Kilos> yw
<Ray_> ok kilos .. download underway ... i see its an iso file ... so i just burn the image to a cd and use it as a boot install?
<Kilos> thats right
<Kilos> or even to a usb stick
<Ray_> coool ... thanks mate
<Kilos> yw
<Ray_> the only worry i have with ubuntu is my ability to use my audio studio device .. which is a M Audio fastrack
<Ray_> now anything about that kilos?
<Kilos> Ray_, there is always someone here to help. sometimes you gotta wait a bit
<Ray_> sorry *know
<Kilos> i use vlc for all media
<Ray_> lol .. im a newbie .. sorry
<Kilos> you are welcome here all the time
<Kilos> im also a noob
<Ray_> ok .. im recording studio quality voiceovers
<Ray_> for net radio
<Kilos> we might need to good some
<Kilos> google
<Ray_> hmmm i see
<mazal> Got it working with the changed keyboard
<mazal> Ta
<Kilos> cool mazal 
<Kilos> remmina is kiff
<Kilos> Ray_, http://superuser.com/questions/308367/how-do-i-configure-my-m-audio-fast-track-pro-in-ubuntu
<Kilos> only thing not too hot in ubuntu is gaming
<Ray_> ah thats cool Kilos .. youre a star mate
<Ray_> ill be using it for business
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> Ray_, you could have got this iso if you do studio stuff
<Kilos> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/13.04/release/
<Ray_> ok .. ill stop the other and get this then
<Kilos> you can go with it and install the extras later
<Ray_> does it do all the other stuff too?
<Ray_> the normal ubuntu .. but just with enhanced studio stuff?
<Kilos> once you have installed ubuntu then all extras are available in synaptic package manager
<Ray_> ok .. cool
<Kilos> studio has extras not on the ubuntu iso
<Ray_> damn ... 2.4 gig .. there goes my telkom cap for the month
<Kilos> oh my
<Ray_> can i get a CD somewhere ?
<Kilos> 3g?
<Ray_> adsl
<Kilos> where are you?
<Ray_> but limited during office hours (telkom sucks)
<Ray_> yellowwood park
<Ray_> Durban
<Kilos> lol i use telkom mobile
<Kilos> there are lotsa guys in durbs
<Ray_> really? .. id much rather buy a cd if possible
<Ray_> can you oint me in the right direction?
<Kilos> you just supply a new dvd
<Kilos> ubuntu peeps dont charge
<Kilos> normally
<Ray_> i see theres a guy in glenwood .. 2005 .. maybe he moved?
<Kilos> join our mailing list and ask for a dvd
<Ray_> ok ..lesseee .. mailing list
<Ray_> on this page/
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> eish
<Ray_> ?
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<Kilos> there should be someone in durbs that has the iso's downloaded
<Kilos> Vince-0, ideas?
<Kilos> you have to be patient sometimes Ray_ the guys are all at work so help when they get a break
<Ray_> k no probs
<Kilos> in your mail ask for the dvd you want and ask where you can meet whoever helps you
<Kilos> state where you are too
<Kilos> winning mazal ?
<Vince-0> heey
<Vince-0> so busy here
<Kilos> sorry Vince-0 
<Vince-0> looking for ubuntu studio in dbn?
<Kilos> Ray_, we are here at night as well
<Kilos> yip
<Vince-0> ooh, can't say I know of any but I can get em quick
<Ray_> great
<Kilos> william normally has all the isos
<Vince-0> https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/dbnlug
<Vince-0> he does, but I'm not sure about the studio remix
<Ray_> thanks ... applied to join the group
<Kilos> im just guessing that studio is what Ray_  needs
<Ray_> studio is just one thing ill be doing ... but gmail ... zoho ... etc too
<Kilos> cool Ray_ you are becoming part of our community
<Kilos> im sure thats all in there, if not its easily added
<Ray_> cool ... i like it ... 
<mazal> Kilos no it's not really what I hoped for
<Ray_> unlike windows ... i get to speak to real people that reall can help
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> aw mazal what more do you want
<mazal> Main problem is you must connect with the user that is logged in otherwise it logs the user out
<Ray_> tried calling windows ... its been a year now and no one has answered my call
<Kilos> yes i saw that
<mazal> So I will need to have every of my 300+ user's details :-(
<Kilos> maybe there is a workaround
<mazal> That's what I like with vnc , it just straight connects
<Kilos> i just started with it so dont know what all is applicable
<mazal> But I like that ubuntu has such a tool
<mazal> Will be good for admin with a little less machines and users
<Kilos> ya 300 is heavy
<mazal> Which makes me wonder now , how do you enable remote desktop on ubuntu ?
<mazal> Where is that setting ?
<Kilos> just type remmina in dash
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> type in remote and it will give that option too
<Kilos> you are on unity hey mazal ?
<mazal> Yes and no
<mazal> Say yes
<mazal> lol
<mazal> Mostly unity
<Kilos> then type in the dash what you want
<mazal> And on one that don't have unity ?
<Kilos> what do they have?
<mazal> Must be this "desktop sharing" setting hey ?
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> Found it at system-tools -> preferences
<mazal> This laptop I'm on has mos old gnome2 menus
<Kilos> what are you using?
<mazal> My main machine at home is unity
<Kilos> oh man
<Kilos> i asked a few times
<mazal> That's why I said yes and no lol
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Cos one is unity and one isn't
<Kilos> you wanna borrow my email addy?
<mazal> why ?
<Kilos> it explains why peeps must ask 3 times
<mazal> Nee man , it's the answer that get's complicated
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i have 10.10 still going on one drive here
<Kilos> pure gnome2
<mazal> I miss unity on this gnome2 one
<mazal> Unity I find stuff faster
<magespawn_> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi magespawn_ 
<Kilos> you left me all on my lonesome
<magespawn_> woops i have a tail lol
<magespawn_> sorry
<Kilos> been a net split day magespawn 
<magespawn> so i see, maybe we can make a new sort of dish with all the spilts
<barrydk> Yah its that time. Goodbye everyone
<magespawn> like, netsplits served here with chocolate and cream
<magespawn> cheers barrydk
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> treid remmina today magespawn 
<Kilos> got full control on a win7 pc from here
<Kilos> tried as well
<magespawn> nice you want to try it over the net next
<Kilos> you need ip addy and username and password
<magespawn> do you know what port is uses to connect
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> i have found where to get that info
<Kilos> didnt show port anywhere in the setup
<Kilos> i think
<magespawn> we would need the port number if the person you are trying to connect to is behind a firewall or somethimg like a nat router
<Kilos> followed this guide
<Kilos> http://www.7tutorials.com/connecting-windows-remote-desktop-ubuntu
<Kilos> oh
<mazal> Bye everyone
<mazal> Enjoy your evening
<Kilos> cheers mazal 
<Kilos> you too
<magespawn> when doing stuff like this through the public internet it does complicate things a bit, but it is still possible
<magespawn> it is always a good idea to encrypt you connection when you uses any public network for this sort of connection
<Kilos> wb Banlam 
<Kilos> i dunno how to do that
<Kilos> wb bakuman 
<magespawn> sometimes the client will handle that for you
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<Kilos> what client?
<Kilos> hi koiosify 
<Kilos> whe
<Kilos> whew too
<magespawn> the program you use in this case remmina
<Kilos> would that be enabling an ssh tunnel magespawn ?
<Kilos> i see thats an option
<magespawn> yes that means all the traffic between the two computers is encrypted
<charl_> with rdesktop i use port forwarding over an ssl tunnel to my desktop at work when i am at home
<charl_> i run windows inside a virtual machine, the hypervisor has a built-in nat router
<charl_> it also creates a virtual network interface so i can access virtual machines from my host and allows my virtual machines to talk to each other
<charl_> so when i pipe my rdp traffic over the ssh tunnel i not only get an extra security benefit but i also bypass the problem with nat routing on ipv4
<charl_> over ipv6 we shouldn't have this problem though, and afaik rdp is encrypted in any case
<magespawn> charl_: i was not sure if it was by default and what the level was
<Kilos-> oh my i got a tail
<Kilos-> cant turn your back for 5 mins
<magespawn> RDP on windows apprently uses port 3389 by default but that can be specified in the software using computername:postnumber setup
<magespawn> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-ZA/windows-xp/help/remotedesktop/remote-desktop-faq
<magespawn> that can also be ipaddress:portnumber
<magespawn> charl_: what windows do you use?
<Kilos-> wb ray_ 
<ray_> hi kilos
<ray_> lol .. im from the age of pen and paper .. so do excuse me ..ive been going round in circles looking for a cd ..
<Kilos-> did you ask the mailing list?
<ray_> went to all diff forums .. joined clubs etc .. but - like Bono .. i still havent found what im looking for
<Kilos-> no more cds all dvd now
<ray_> lol
<ray_> ok dvd will do
<Kilos-> no man our mailing list
<Kilos-> i havent see a mail from you
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> thats the client
<Kilos> not the customer is the client
<Kilos> whew
<ray_> i dunno .. i joined it and it took me to google groups or summin .. i got confused .. im not as young as i used to be ..lol
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> age?
<ray_> bright side of 50
<ray_> lol
<Kilos-> ah i older
<ray_> 25 .. with 25 years experience ..lol
<Kilos-> that link i gave you didnt it let you join our miling list
<ray_> give me again .. let me try once more
<Kilos-> im near 63 with 4 years experience
<ray_> jeez .. spring chicken ...lol
<Kilos->  http://bit.ly/MCOujZ 
<Kilos-> oh my peeps attacking freenode again
<Kilos-> theres a whole bunch of guys in durbs by the sea
<ray_> ok .. sure i did that tho .. even got a conf mail
<Kilos-> right then mail to that addy and ask
<ray_> yooohooo .. good to hear
<ray_> ok .. did it
<ray_> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> anytime
<Kilos> one of them guys will get you the iso
<Superhuman> weird, my SASL Auth to freenode seems to not work anymore.
<Kilos> Superhuman, nickserv and chanserv are down
<Superhuman> ah, I see
<Kilos> [Global Notice] Hi, yes NickServ, ChanServ etc are gone - we're investigating why right now.
<Kilos> internet probs, i havent seen the mail yet
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> ray_, mail to here
<Kilos> ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<ray_> k
<charl_> hi sorry back
<charl_> magespawn: windows 8 professional
<charl_> i only run it to use office 2013 and a few other apps really
<magespawn> how do find that? are you using the metro interface?
<ray_> done diddy done
<ray_> i hear libre office is mighty cool too
<ray_> is that also on cd ... or only download?
<charl_> magespawn: no i hate it, i normally use it in traditional "desktop" mode
<Kilos> everything in ubuntu is cool
<charl_> magespawn: however, sometimes when i do something (for example, open a pdf in a mail) it opens in the metro pdf application
<Kilos> its part of your install ray_ 
<ray_> ohhhhh cooool
<charl_> magespawn: such a waste of a 1080p screen that
<magespawn> charl_: i agree with that
<charl_> what is even worse is that i am in the desktop application the one moment and then i just sporadically exit the desktop and enter metro when i do something
<magespawn> for a company that sells its software to users that largely hate change i am suprised with win8
<charl_> i think they feel threatened by android and apple
<charl_> in dutch we have a saying, "een kat in het nauw maakt rare sprongen"
<magespawn> looks like ray_ came here from the website
<Kilos> i still didnt see his mail
<magespawn> i think he mailed the dlug
<Vince-0> yep
<Vince-0> that freenode embedded IRC client needs some beautification . 
<Vince-0> I see Ubuntu uses KiwiIRC for UDS - much prettier
<magespawn> later all, home time
<Kilos> k magespawn 
<nuvolari> *cough*
<nuvolari> o/ :)
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari lewe jy nog
<Kilos> hoekom so skaars seun
<nuvolari> ek is aan die gang oom
<nuvolari> nie baie lus vir my rekenaar in die aande nie :-/
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> sorry man
<nuvolari> whokom is oom Kilos sorry? :P
<nuvolari> wat het oom gedoen!?
<Kilos> wany jy is te moeg man
<Kilos> kry vir jou centrum multivits
<Kilos> DDOS attacks again
<Kilos> [Global Notice] Welcome to Splitville, Population: Shrinking -- as you may have noticed the network is suffering under the strain of yet another DDoS attack, we are working with our sponsors to try curb what we can and apologise for the inconvenience. 
<Georgl> hi chaps
<Kilos> hi Georgl 
<Georgl> did upgrade to 13.04 a few days ago
<Zarw> Any better ?
<Georgl> strange thing is after boot up, my mouse pointer remains inactive for a few minutes. almost like it is disabled.
<Georgl> never had it before
<Georgl> seems to take a bit longer to boot as well compared to 12.04
<Zarw> I want my ubuntu HDMI supporet and samba client to work like a bomb hasnt worked the alst few upgrades :(
<Georgl> seems like i might have to do a reinstall from scratch
<Georgl> dreading having to recompile all my toolchains..
<Kilos> ai!
<Georgl> i am not sure if using xfce as window manager has something to do with it
<Georgl> but i was using xfce for a while on 12.04
<Kilos> Georgl, what does google say?
<Georgl> hehe, het nog nie vir google gevra nie
<Georgl> sal moet
<Kilos> you upgraded from 12.04 to 13.04
<Georgl> no 12.10 to 13.04
<Kilos> kan miskien n klein ding wees
<Kilos> ah
<Georgl> mmmm.... lots of hits on google
<Georgl> some reading to do
<Georgl> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, google 12.10 to 13.04 upgrade very slow
<Maaz> Kilos: "12.10 - Wifi keeps disconnecting and extremely slow at low signal ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/295035/wifi-keeps-disconnecting-and-extremely-slow-at-low-signal-ubuntu-13-04 :: "installation - ubuntu 13.04 is extremly slow - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/287863/ubuntu-13-04-is-extremly-slow :: "12.10 - How do I resolve slow and choppy
<Maaz> performance in virtualbox ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/287532/how-do-i-resolve-slow-a…
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> might just be settings to change
<Kilos> did you install xubuntu-desktop
<Georgl> yes
<Kilos> and now again or has it gone unity now
<Georgl> you mean have i checked if mouse in unity fails to work?
<Kilos> i wanna know if you did the xfce install now on 13.04 
<Georgl> no , i installed xfce on 12.10 a few weeks ago
<Kilos> or just upgraded from 12.10 xfce
<Georgl> then performed a few days ago
<Kilos> do you want to keep xfce
<Kilos> then install Xubuntu-desktop again
<Georgl> something is up with irc
<Georgl> my last message went mia
<Kilos> yeah DDos attacks
<Georgl> thought so
<Georgl> let me check on something, back in a second
<Kilos> k
<Georgl> i just looked at login page and xfce and xubuntu is listed as options
<Georgl> using xubuntu though
<Georgl> could that be a issue?
<Kilos> ya but not the 13.04 xubuntu?
<Kilos> just the upgraded 12.10 one?
<Georgl> yes
<Kilos> do you have aptitude installed
<Georgl> suggest i uninstall xfce and xubuntu and install one of them again
<Georgl> yes i do
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> i like aptitude it tells you where it sees probs
<Kilos> and gives a fix
<Georgl> Kilos: please check pvt
<Kilos> k
<Georgl> output from reinstall
<Georgl_> jeez
<Georgl_> this ddos is causing havoc
<Vince-0_> why on earth would anyone ddos freenode
<Vince-0_> my google pages are also slow as hell
<Georgl> finally
<Georgl> Kilos: it booted fine this time, quick too, mouse working fromthe start
<Georgl> thanks for the help, i will keep a beady eye on it
<Kilos> yw Georgl 
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you still here?
<Kilos> no work today?
<Kilos> Georgl, have you done sudo apt-get update and upgrade?
<Georgl> Kilos: 
<Georgl> yes i have
<Kilos> cool
<Georgl> now discovered sound is mia
<Kilos> sound for what
<Kilos> all sound?
<Georgl> lists dummy output
<Georgl> yes all sound
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> maybe you will need to install something
<Georgl> i should have listened to my instinct....
<Kilos> i didnt have sound on xchat with xubuntu
<Kilos> what did instinct tell you
<nlsthzn> alo
<Georgl> playing youtube vids or audio
<nlsthzn> I see a ping
<Georgl> don't do it....
<Georgl> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i had to do something in /usr/share/sounds/
<Kilos> forget what
<Kilos> Maaz, google xubuntu 13.04 no sound
<Maaz> Kilos: "[lubuntu] no sound in 13.04 - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139889 :: "Xubuntu 13.04 Alsa Control panel - HDMI output option gone from ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/293888/xubuntu-13-04-alsa-control-panel-hdmi-output-option-gone-from-all-sound-contro :: "No sound in Ubuntu: some solutions - Easy Linux tips project"
<Maaz> http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sound :: "Xubuntu Geek" http://xubuntugeek.blogs…
<Georgl> tells me i don't have sound card available
<Kilos> i forget the commands
<Kilos> lspci
<Kilos> maybe that shows what pc sees
<Kilos> what sound card?
<Kilos> nlsthzn, what you know about xubuntu
<Kilos> no sound?
 * nlsthzn knows to little...
<Kilos> me too
<nlsthzn> sorry :/
<Kilos> nuvolari, is the x man
<Kilos> np
<nlsthzn> in my world it works or I uninstall
<Kilos> lol
 * nlsthzn goes to bed now... good luck and see after the week end
<Kilos> Georgl, try aptitude install mplayer
<Georgl> trying
<Kilos> oh and maybe its muted somewhere
<Kilos> do you see a sound icon somewhere
<Georgl> http://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1304-quick-tip/
<Georgl> solved the problem
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> most probs we have someone else has found already
<Georgl> thank goodness for that
<Kilos> yeah, internet very sick
<Kilos> that link still hasnt opened
<Georgl> wow
<Kilos> i give up. hopefully web better tomorrow
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<Georgl> thanks Kilos
<Georgl> ciao
<Kilos> yw
<inetpro> good evening
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-06
<barrydk> Good morning all
<Squirm-> morning
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> why on earth does anyone want to ddos freenode?
<Kilos> hi magespawn and others
<Kilos> looks like the fly's server went to sleep yesterday
<Vince-0> haai
<magespawn> howdy Kilos Vince-0
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> Vince-0, did anyone offer to get ubuntustudio for that ray guy?
<mazal>  Morning
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> hows our girl?
<maiatoday> hey Kilos, fine thanks
<maiatoday> you?
<Kilos> bearing up under the flu ty
<Kilos> when do them monday classes thing of yours end
<Kilos> ?
<mazal> QA , is jy verdwaal
<QA> mazal: *blink*
<mazal> Don't you blink at me !!
<Kilos> QA, greet
<QA> Greetings you few active peeps and all the lurkers!!
<magespawn> brb restart
<Kilos> k
<Vince-0> Kilos, ya there are a couple of guys volunteering on the list
<Kilos> ty Vince-0 i dunno how come he didnt mail our list
<Kilos> maybe its google stopping it again
<Kilos> grrr
<Vince-0> Durban locals
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> whats your list addy?
<Vince-0> its a Google group list
<Kilos> ah
<Vince-0> https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/dbnlug
<Kilos> thats too much for me
<Vince-0> tied to dbnlug@gmail.com
<Vince-0> but I'm not sure that you can Email that address and it will go to the list
<Kilos> ill stay on our list
<Vince-0> aw
<Kilos> get the important ubuntu mails
<Kilos> lol dont that group eat data?
<Vince-0> na, once your subscribed it will just deliver Emails
<Kilos> i dont use a browser much
<Kilos> oh ok will look at it
<Vince-0> I don't really use the page unless I'm editing notes in html
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> how can one sign in if not registered first
<Kilos> where is the register button
<Vince-0> ow, it's been a while
<Vince-0> have a gmail account??
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> even got g+ a while back
<magespawn> ray_ found us from the dlug website irc chat, not even sure if he knows about ubuntu-za as a seperate entity
<Kilos> i gave him the info from the topic here so dunno why he didnt get to our mail
<Kilos> wow it even knew my password for gmail
<magespawn> maybe does not understand the difference or had already signed up to the lug, not serious either way
<Vince-0> Durban LUG wins! I promote Linux Mint over Ubuntu for noobs
<Kilos> eeek
<Vince-0> *jokes
<magespawn> lol
<Vince-0> but seriously
<Kilos> hmm... pending approval
<Vince-0> ah, we used that to hide people's mail addresses from public viewing
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> so how long it pends?
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> till Vince-0 lets you in
<Vince-0> ow, I don't think I'm even the admin
<magespawn> oh i thought you would be
<magespawn> well then until an admin lets you in
<Kilos> i did the contact the owner route
<Vince-0> I can pull some strings
<Kilos> Error while trying to send message
<Vince-0> I should be admin - always wanted to move the list into a self hosted
<Kilos> something dont work
<Vince-0> aarg
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> I know people
<Kilos> good tell them fix it
<Kilos> pull their strings
<Vince-0> should be approved
<Vince-0> darned spam prevention
<Kilos> does it think im a spammer
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> yay ty Vince-0 just got the mail
<Vince-0> ha! it thinks everyone is a bot unless proven innocent 
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<mazal> maaz big
<Maaz> mazal: Sorry...
<mazal> maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you mazal
<barrydk> maaz go to roc they also want coffee
<Maaz> barrydk: What?
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for mazal!
<mazal> Maaz dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier mazal my vriend
<Kilos> seems like the internet is a bit better today
<barrydk> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> is it my imagination is is 12.04 getting faster after each upgrade?
<Kilos> hey magespawn have you noticed? apt-get upgrade does lotsa stuff except for
<Kilos> linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae 
<Kilos> aptitude upgrade does that as well
<Kilos> hmm... reboot needed
<Kilos> wbb
<Ray> hi kilos
<Kilos> hi Ray did you win yet
<Ray> hope all is well ... just checking if anyone managed to find someone in durbs by the sea who has ububtu dvd's ... normal and studio
<Ray> nah mate ... havent heard anything
<Kilos> yes there were 2 replies to your request
<Kilos> on the google groups mail
<Ray> oh .. how do i see that
<Kilos> oh my
<Ray> ok .. lemme try get there
<Kilos> i just joined there today
<Kilos> Vince-0: point ray to the right place please
<Kilos> im on kde now so got no history
<Ray> thanks .. much appreciated
<Kilos> can you get to william
<Kilos> he gave his addy
<mazal> google groups mail ?
<Kilos> looks like he found it mazal 
<mazal> But I didn't :-P
<mazal> What's that ?
<Kilos> you gotta join
<Kilos> its a group of linux users
<Kilos> and now me
<Kilos> its the dbn lug guys mazal 
<Ray> i found it lol .. now im learning how to reply ...
<Kilos> cool
<Ray> ahh got it
<Kilos> took me a while there too
<mazal> o ok
<Kilos> they have hangouts on g+
<Kilos> for peeps with no caps
<Ray> ok .. now i just gotta hook up with William
<Ray> im learning
<Ray> thanks hey Kilos, thats great
<Kilos> cool Ray then once installed you most likely will need some guiding
<Kilos> so you install xchat and set freenode to come here 
<Ray> ok cool .. im making notes ...lol
<Kilos> do you know how to use the command line?
<magespawn> hey guys i am trying to follow the directions here http://book.schooltool.org/editing-this-book.html#building-an-html-version
<magespawn> but when i get to the make html command i get the following
<magespawn> mkdir -p build/html build/doctrees                                                                                                 
<magespawn> sphinx-build -b html -d build/doctrees   source build/html                                                                         
<magespawn> make: sphinx-build: Command not found                                                                                              
<magespawn> make: *** [html] Error 127
<Kilos> eeek
<Ray> at this point im just going to take it as it comes Kilos ...lol
<Kilos> cool, we are here most of the time
<Ray> not sure what to expect .. but yeah ... cmd line i have seen before ... shouldnt be too hard with all the help thats available
<Ray> im truly impressed
<Ray> bill Gates should be very worried
<Kilos> once you into it you will wonder why you didnt change years ago
<Ray> yeah .. our solutions developer in Perth (Captivate On Hold) .. sweears by it and actually turned me on to it
<Kilos> well they even said they wanna make a linux version of winsucks
<magespawn> i have found some google stuff, busy reading now
<Ray> lol .. pay a gazillion rand for a windows system ... and support sucks eggs
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you have a fast pc hey Ray ?
<Ray> well ... kinda
<Kilos> otherwise it might be better getting the 12.04 release
<Ray> oh i see
<Kilos> lotsa eye candy in new ones
<Kilos> william said as well the 12.04 gets 5 years support
<Ray> celeron 2.4Ghz
<Ray> 2 megs ram
<Ray> yeah .. i think ill go 12.04 then mate
<Kilos> he normally keeps all the iso's
<Ray> coool .. will studio run on my pc ya think?
<Kilos> yip the 12.04 will
<magespawn> ubuntu studio?
<Ray> yep
<magespawn> it should do 
<Ray> i have a m-audio device for recording voiceovers 
<Ray> excellent
<barrydk> Bye all
<magespawn> the main differences between the various buntu's is the desktop and the programs that come as default installs
<magespawn> found the solution to my problem, i did not have python-sphinx installed
<Ray> ok .. i just need to install and see so i can get a reference
<Ray> at the moment i just know windows (like all the other sheep)
<Kilos> you use win7 on that pc Ray ?
<Kilos> you have found the right channel
<Ray> xp mate ... didnt have the need to upgrade ... its stable and does what i need it to
<Kilos> we do lotsa weening here
<Kilos> im mjust think of the resource use
<Ray> ie .. zoho crm ... zoho mail ... recording
<Kilos> a pc that can handle 7 goes well with ubuntu
<Kilos> ubuntu is also growing all the time to meet what peeps want
<Kilos> and young ones like eye candy
<Ray> hmmm .. does quickbooks run in ubuntu as well?
<Kilos> what is quickbooks
<Ray> whats the score with compatibility of other programs?
<magespawn> no it does not, but there are plenty of alternatives
<Ray> bookkeeping prog
<Kilos> http://community.intuit.com/posts/ubuntu-users-can-now-use-quickbooks-online-edition
<magespawn> you can run some windows programs under wine, or you can install a virtual machine and run windows in that
<Kilos> there must be a linux alternative
<Ray> which i can just google i assume?
<Kilos> 2g is a bit slow for virtual magespawn 
<Kilos> first ask here ray?
<Kilos> someone might be doing similar work
<Kilos> sometimes gooles links mislead one some
<Ray> ill try it on the spare PC i am going to install ubuntu on .. and then if it works ill slowly change everyone else over to ubuntu ..
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/234498/whats-a-recommended-alternative-to-quickbooks-pro
<Ray> yep ,, definitely will kilos
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> actually when you see william tell him what you got and he will guide you
<Ray> k .. will do
<Kilos> lol you gonna end up like me wanting a faster pc
<Vince-0> heey! Ya William is going to hook Ray up
<magespawn> GnuCash seems to be the go to program, but i have never used it
<magespawn> there is also a windows version so you can try it first
<Ray> quickbooks is quite specialised ... from what i read ... there isnt much on Linux with all the same functionality .. especially copyover of existing records
<Ray> i see theres an online version of quickbooks though
<Ray> ooooh online books ... not cool or what?
<Kilos> yip Vince-0 billy loses another one
<Kilos> yay
<Ray> how is linux for viruses, phishing , hackers an all that nasty stuff?
<Kilos> no virii
<Kilos> normally safe from all the stuff that kills windows
<Ray> ok cool .. does ubuntu come with inbuilt measures?
<Kilos> yip
<Ray> or not neccessary?
<Kilos> the guys only use clamav antivirus on servers
<Kilos> to scan what goes through that will affect windows users
<Vince-0> Kilos, billy? 
<Kilos> bill gates
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> ah lol, 
<Kilos> billy boy
<Kilos> i get so lekker when peeps get weaned off there
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Ray> windows truly sucks .. the other day some dude called me from pakistan to tell me i had a windows virus and needed to log onto some site so he could fix it ... yeh right ... though i dont yet ... i told him im on ubuntu and he put the phone down
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> there are lots of those phishing calls
<Kilos> yip skelms all
<Kilos> cybercrime pays they say
<Ray> he didnt expect me to say ubuntu ... threw him a bit
<Kilos> i saw on the lunchtime news that microsoft is gonna work with the FBI to fight cybercrime
<Ray> what .. to steal our data and keep tabs on us ? ...lol
<Ray> big brother ..
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yo Zarw 
<Ray> i offered one of my clients our solution on Linux (raspberry Pi) ... he said no he doesnt trust Linux ..???
<Kilos> thats because of billy
<Kilos> they said a while back that linux allows virii in
<Ray> he's brainwashed the poor bugger
<Kilos> meantime its other way around
<Kilos> it was all scare tactics so he dont lose so many customers
<Ray> probably just ignorant he is .. thats why i need to learn this stuff .. normally its all done out of our main office in Perth
<Ray> were pushing out raspberry Pi's now as standard ... so i gotta know what im talking about
<Kilos> get then to go too #ubuntu-au
<Kilos> on irc
<Kilos> theres lotsa ubuntu okes there
<Ray> yep .. my man Lawrence is into it over there
<Ray> and poked me in the ribs with a sharp stick to get it done
<Ray> and here i am
<Kilos> so Ray when are you seeing william?
<Kilos> oh he got you here to us
<magespawn> Ray what is it that you sell?
<Kilos> clever man
<Ray> dunno .. waiting for williams reply as to how to contact him
<Ray> we do dynamic audio for telephone on hold, in store comms and in hotel rooms ... check out www.captivateglobal.com
<Kilos> maybe Vince-0 can help you
<Ray> only technology of its kind in the world
<Ray> we insert 10 second news / weather and other dynamic content inbetween company promo's ... the content changes every day automatically
<magespawn> instore radio?
<Ray> only platform in the world that interfaces with VOIP
<Ray> that too
<Ray> on hold for phones is the big seller
<Ray> SA companies struggle to "get it" tho
<magespawn> and you run it on the pi?
<Ray> sometimes takes years to convince them
<Ray> yep mage ... either to a linear audio output ... or as a download script .. and copyover the a-law file in the MOH directory
<Ray> some voip vendors in SA bundle our service with their systems
<Ray> biggest prob with the Pi is people steal the memcards
<Ray> but we cut them flush and tape off the slot now ...lol
<magespawn> glue them in
<Ray> cant .. they tend to go faulty if its dodgy mem .. then we cant change them
<magespawn> ahh i see
<Ray> only problem we ever have with the Pi is dodgy memory
<Ray> we left one running on the dash in the sun to try break it ...got so hot we couldnt pick it up .. and it just carried on going
<Ray> nifty lil things
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> can you network boot them?
<Ray> they auto boot if you lose power .. so a reboot is as simple as unplugging .. and replugging
<Ray> plus .. corporates dont like us having access .. so we show them how to change the password
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_booting
<Ray> not sure what linux flavor my man lawrence runs on them tho ... i just plug em into my router ... he configures them .. and i post them off
<Ray> im good at poting them off ...lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> i.e. boot them from an image accessed over a LAN instead of booting from a local disk/flash device
<Ray> *posting
<Ray> ahh i see
<Ray> i will mention that to lawrence ..
<tonberry352_> seems possible but still needs an sdcard to start it up
<Ray> imho ... we should be running these services straight off our rotation server ... but corporates dont like inbound access
<Ray> fine if it "fetches" ... but having something pushed to it ... is dodgy in their eyes
<tonberry352_> how on earth do you get decent audio quality off a pi?
<Ray> so we just do whatever makes them happy .. its their money
<Ray> we use a-law wav files ... standard codecs on most phone systems
<Ray> plus .. its just a dinky lil telephone speaker ... cant really get broadcast quality out of it anyways
<Ray> though for windows it all runs on MP3 files
<tonberry352_> true you don't really need or expect much quality from a phone
<Ray> downloads playlist ... playluist checks file changes ... downloads changed files in mp3 ... orders and encodes them to alaw .. writes it into a single loop .. and overwrites the file in the MOH directory
<Ray> yeh its not the sydney opera
<Ray> the magic though is in the studio software ... the PI is a small part of it
<Kilos> wbb. going to unity
<Ray> just thanks kilos ..cya
<Ray> k guys im off to do some work .. thanks for all your help
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> ohi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> I was afk last night, but got your ping 
<Kilos> hows things
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> i forget why now
<kbmonkey> when I am marked as 'away', and come back, it tells me who mentioned my name
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> hows goeters that side?
<Kilos> not too bad ty
<kbmonkey> the wind is getting cold
<Kilos> i wonder what i wanted
<Kilos> dont moan we got ice in outside taps in the mornings
<kbmonkey> yowza!
<Kilos> do you have a time i said your name
<kbmonkey> did you download crunchbang inthe end?
<kbmonkey> 20:15 #ubuntu-za: < Kilos> hi kbmonkey
<Kilos> ya but same no 3g thing
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> gave up
<kbmonkey> oh that was on the 4th, my bad
<Kilos> lol i think what happened is
<Kilos> lotsa netsplits etc yesterday and xchat shows peeps joining before they show away
<Kilos> maybe thats why i said hi
<Kilos> and crunchbang uses the x thing
<kbmonkey> yup
<Kilos> not lekker with all drives showing on desktop like that
<Kilos> even unity is better
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> it does not allow desktop icons like that
<Kilos> and the xthing dont have sound in xchat i need to use external stuff and modify /usr/share/sounds/ i think it was
<Kilos> ok then thats xubuntu
<kbmonkey> xthing?
<Vince-0> suP!
<kbmonkey> oh xubuntu.
<kbmonkey> hi hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
 * kbmonkey is rocking the Otep
<Vince-0> nice! 
<Vince-0> I have Heaven & Hell - Neverwhere
<Kilos> i even joined you okeys googlegroup thing kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> we have a google group? o_O
<Kilos> trying to get ubuntu for a noob
<kbmonkey> hang on, my brain has holes today
<Kilos> oh arent you with the lug okes
 * Kilos hangs on
<kbmonkey> had a 2 hour interview today, it went well. I aced the one puzzle
<Kilos> another job?
<Vince-0> ! I heard via the grapevine
<kbmonkey> the one question I remember was in a Die Hard movie, ha ha
<Kilos> what kinda interview is that
<kbmonkey> it tests solution finding
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you have a 5 litre and 3 litre containers, you have to only use those two and get a total of 4 litres in the end
<Kilos> 2 in each
<kbmonkey> 4 in one
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> I found two of the possible 3 ways
<Kilos> and sell the other one
<kbmonkey> hehe
<kbmonkey> yar, and make some action on the side
<kbmonkey> almost weekend again, Vince-0, yeeeah
<Vince-0> yar!
<Vince-0> although I have to go Joburg to see family
<kbmonkey> my sis went last weekend to see Chevelle play there
<kbmonkey> not much of a fan myself, but must be a good show either way
<Vince-0> yeah some guys from work went -said it was epic
<Vince-0> not as epic as Metallica!
<kbmonkey> agreed!
<Vince-0> I've seen 'em twice in SA - blew my expectations both times
<Vince-0> need more metal! Hopefully pull of a lil 3 fest tour in the EU next year this time
<Vince-0> bbl
<kbmonkey> okay, ciao ciao Vince-0 
<Kilos> one thing about crunchbang kbmonkey speedy download
<Kilos> 808m in 45 mins
<Kilos> them torrents revved 8ta
<kbmonkey> :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Squirm-> evening
<Squirm-> Maaz: tell Kilos that it's currently 2deg outside and it's only 11pm
<Maaz> Squirm-: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<confluency> tumbleweed: is Atrum down for everyone, or just me?
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-07
<kbmonkey> morning
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<barrydk> Good morning 
<kbmonkey> o\ morning
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> ouch Squirm- 
<mazal> More oom Kilos 
<Kilos> môre mazal 
<Kilos> en barrydk 
<Squirm-> according to my thermometer though, it only went down to 1
<Kilos> eina
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> happy Friday :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you dont work weekends seems like
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope, not usually
<ThatGraemeGuy> and tomorrow is my birfday, woop woop!!
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> will you be online here?
<Kilos> you older than me , mine is only on the 23rd
<ThatGraemeGuy> i thought you're like .... 110 or something?
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<Kilos> rofl
<ThatGraemeGuy> won't be here, no
<Kilos> ya 63 coming up. you close enough
<Kilos> then i wish you a wonderful happy day lad
<ThatGraemeGuy> going to spend the night at a lodge courtesy of friends who run the place
<ThatGraemeGuy> dankie oom! :-)
<Kilos> hmm... you speak the taal too\
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, i my mom is afrikaans
<Kilos> cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> and my wife
<Kilos> cooler
<Kilos> they very cheeky though
<ThatGraemeGuy> this is true
<Kilos> thats why cantide is going to korea
<Kilos> i wonder how superfly is getting on
<Kilos> his server and all are down
<ThatGraemeGuy> too busy enjoying the great outdoors to care, if facebook pics are any indication
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> good he needs a break
<nuvolari> mornings oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari hoe gaan dit seun
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom, en self?
<Kilos> ok dankie net koud
<Kilos> is jy gesond weer?
<nuvolari> amper oom
<nuvolari> ek sou sê 95$
<Kilos> sjoe
<nuvolari> er, %
<Kilos> ek het gedink daai lug ouens het jou gesteel van ons
<n8wulf> Hi all
<Kilos> aw
<N8Wulf__> how are you guys keeping
<Kilos> hi N8Wulf__ good ty and you
<Kilos> you been a stranger here hey
<N8Wulf__> I went to experiment, but found out that life outside ubuntu is VERY DAAAARK
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> what did you try?
<N8Wulf__> i tried Porteus (a slax spin) looks and works nice, but it's a frugal install onto hdd
<N8Wulf__> that sux within a week for a day2day user
<N8Wulf__> then I had a look at ARCH..
<Kilos> ai!
<N8Wulf__> eish!
<Kilos> yeah ubuntu takes some beating hey
<N8Wulf__> tried some spin which makes it easier to install etc... Massive headache to install anything. Dependency HELL!!!!
<Kilos> no package manager?
<Kilos> or aptitude
<N8Wulf__> does have one, but still limited packages, and even within, it cant resolve all dependencies.
<Kilos> ouch
<N8Wulf__> i've never seen a situation where you try to install eg Skype, it DLs the App, then stops and says some dependencies not met
<N8Wulf__> then I try to install the dependencies
<N8Wulf__> which stops with notice that ather dependencies are not met
<N8Wulf__> vicious circle
<Kilos> oh gdebi does that sometimes in ubuntu
<N8Wulf__> i even tried different package managers, but to get that installed also meant other dependencies issues
<Kilos> lol
<N8Wulf__> but ubuntu still gives least issues. It's loverly inside tha warm embrace of Uncle Mark
<Kilos> yeah
<N8Wulf__> got a fun News bit this week. A friend of mine moved to Cpt about 9 yrs back, just before he did, I installed Dual boot windows and PinguyOS for him... he finally did a re-install this week
<Kilos> wow
<N8Wulf__> Linux lasted him a full 9 years, Win crashed Looong time ago, he just didn't bother until now
<Kilos> i battled to keep windows going for more than a month
<Kilos> ah i see
<N8Wulf__> just gonna reboot quick, I'm doing the Install and Update bit
<Kilos> ok
<N8Wulf__> btw... I figured out my reason for treason
<Kilos> lol tell me
<Kilos> are you installing 13.04 now
<Kilos> is that reason for treason a game
<N8Wulf__> (blush) ... I needed a proper KDE4 setup to tickle my need for flash and wow, instead of just looking at kubuntu, I got sidelined after using Bodhi with E17 until last week
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> smile was also on bodhi but came to ubuntu as well
<N8Wulf__> not a game no, but maybe I should coin the phrase, then maybe someday someone will wanna buy the Rights of me
<Kilos> lol
<N8Wulf__> did u try recent bodhi as well?
<Kilos> not me no, im a buntu fan
<N8Wulf__> afk quickly
<Kilos> just tried xubuntu and crunchbang
<Kilos> now i use ubuntu kubuntu both in 12.04 and maverick on another drive
<Kilos> 12.04 is very stable
<N8Wulf_> small irro now
<N8Wulf_> I did register and identify my Nick on the Nickserver, but now my nick shows here with the extra _
<N8Wulf> Ha! I am no _ anymore
<N8Wulf> Maja Faja
<N8Wulf> any of you guys have a look at the WPS office suite?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> very quiet here the last month or so N8Wulf 
<Kilos> fly on holiday and the pro moved to new premisies so major work in his lap
<N8Wulf> sal ek 'n Skinderstorie begin?
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> van wie?
<N8Wulf> Samsung..
<N8Wulf> I seems like they are set to loose a foothold on the Android market
<N8Wulf> have you seen the HTC and Sony Xperia phones
<Kilos> na i just got my pc
<Kilos> dont worry about fones
<N8Wulf> not hanging and crashing like Samsung does
<N8Wulf> lol... no Cellphone then?
<Kilos> im sure the fly dont have probs with his
<Kilos> ya an old nokia 2730
<Kilos> used for checking and getting data for the 3g modem
<N8Wulf> old school telnet fan then... ;-)
<Kilos> i seen bb's and touch screen things but too much for me
<Kilos> for me they arent worth the cost, saving for a fast pc rather
<N8Wulf> k... tell quick
<N8Wulf> are you using a proxy cache?
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> lol
<N8Wulf> I installed polipo
<Kilos> i dont use proxy for anything i think
<N8Wulf> should give it a try, installs easy and it builds a cache of your surfing
<N8Wulf> makes a difference on browsing speed as well as data usage
<Kilos> lol i dont surf much. because of the data use
<Kilos> is it in the repos
<N8Wulf> jip
<Kilos> ok lemme look
<N8Wulf> just do apt-get install polipo
<N8Wulf> then set your system proxy settings to use 127.0.0.1 and port 8123 as default proxy
<Kilos> what does that do?
<N8Wulf> it will save website content like Pics etc on your hdd, next time you open the same website your Browser will first check to see if a copy exists on your HDD before downloading from the web
<N8Wulf> makes your browsing lots faster if you tend to make use of the same websites
<N8Wulf> and also saves a lot of data from reDownloading everytime
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> data saving is good
<N8Wulf> for sure.. and I hate having to wait for a site to reopen after i opened it this morning
<N8Wulf> this makes it instant
<Kilos> sounds good
<Kilos> them settings i find in settings?
<Kilos> or must i start polipo to do it
<Kilos> got it i think
<Kilos> N8Wulf, that isnt gonna affect any thing else is it
<Kilos> like xchat mail and pidgin
<Kilos> so its safe to tick apply system wide
<Kilos> ?
<N8Wulf> jip
<Kilos> cool
<N8Wulf> it only effects cashing of web content for browsers
<Kilos> ah lekker ty
<N8Wulf> do you use more than one PC?
<Kilos> at the moment i have win7 going on the other one
<N8Wulf> if so you can set the others to use that one PC's cache, making them faster as well and not reCaching again
<Kilos> connected by direct eth cable
<Kilos> are you on kubuntu now?
<N8Wulf> jip
<N8Wulf> 13.04
<N8Wulf> is pretty I say
<Kilos> support is only 9 months now
<Kilos> been some changes
<N8Wulf> I saw... is fine though. Only thing i did see in the Dark that I liked was the idea of a Rolling Update system, whish it was possible somewhere on one of the *buntu spins
<Kilos> i think 12.04 is the last 5 years lts support version
<N8Wulf> after installing polipo, check if it's running by opening in your web browser the address... 127.0.0.1:8123
<N8Wulf> polipo is about 200kb in size fyi
<Kilos> oh ya i see the manual there
<N8Wulf> just gonna run outside quickly... brb
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<N8Wulf> Mr Kilos
<Kilos> yo
<N8Wulf> did you come right with that polipo?
<N8Wulf> easy setup hey
<Kilos> yes ty it seems to be working
<Kilos> yeah
<N8Wulf> only thing I couldn't figure out yet is how to keep the cache static when I reboot my PC. Meaning, if you reboot that PC, the saved Cache is gone, ti starts all over again. kinda sucks for use on a Laptop
<N8Wulf> *it
<Kilos> does it save to a tmp file
<Kilos> cant you make it save in a permanent file
<Kilos> maybe some auto copy of temp on shutdown
<Kilos> or pipe it somewhere
<Kilos> lol have you read the whole manual. its massive
<N8Wulf> no, not enough pictures
<Kilos> lol
<N8Wulf> i fall asleep if there's no pictures
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> I be too lazy to read manuals
<mazal> Always struggle tot Piet kom before I read it
<Kilos> hahaha
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> ok ty, some better today
<charl> glad to hear!
<charl> i was in utrecht yesterday
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> ah whats there?
<Kilos> i been in our utrecht
<Kilos> northern natal
<charl> big city with lots of stuff, shops, "grachten", etc
<charl> amazing churches
<charl> architecture etc
<Kilos> ah
<charl> no idea never been to utrecht in natal
<Kilos> tiny place
<charl> no that's very different, utrecht nl is huge
<charl> http://imgur.com/a/blrtS/all
<charl> all the photos i took yesterday, just uploaded them
<charl> there are also some photos of this : http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winkel_van_Sinkel
<charl> was a lot of fun
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<charl> took a few photos of this too: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Martin%27s_Cathedral,_Utrecht
<charl> the dutch article is better though http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dom_van_Utrecht
<Kilos> some nice old buidings hey
<Kilos> not all glass and steel
<charl> yup
<charl> i can't even begin to think how much work it was to construct though
<charl> it was _massive_
<Kilos> thats all they had back then was time
<charl> and amazingly detailed
<Kilos> yeah
<charl> lol
<N8Wulf> ek het maar my eie koffie gaan ingooi
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Maaz, hoekom kry ons nie ?
<Maaz> mazal: What?
<mazal> Maaz what do you mean what ?
<Maaz> mazal: I'm afraid I have no idea
<Kilos> julle slaap
<mazal> Maaz, what what ?
<Maaz> mazal: What?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<mazal> Maaz, you making fun of me ?
<Maaz> mazal: Sorry...
<N8Wulf> yeah, fell asleep with that polipo userguide
<Kilos> lol
<N8Wulf> had to spike my cafe with some Bioplus quickly
<Kilos> charl, look at polipo
<N8Wulf> but eish... Apple Flav Bioplus dont do coffee good
<Kilos> how do you make it save the cache on rebooting
<Kilos> ai!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<N8Wulf> polipo.. it seems like you have to manually go to status and then press the Write out in-memory cache to get it to save before reboot etc
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hard work that
<N8Wulf> I'll keep searching though... is still easier and friendlier on Sys resources than Squid
<N8Wulf> ref: http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=11881
<N8Wulf> I'm jsut gonna use these DNS servers instead, which tested as ZA's fastest DNS servers:
<N8Wulf> 196.14.239.2 ; 196.2.45.101 ; 196.41.0.11
<N8Wulf> in that order Fasest to slowest of the 3
<Kilos> i didnt install that pdnsd
<Kilos> more configuring
<N8Wulf> I'm gonna try that as part of the mix... I've tested Polipo for about a week now
<Kilos> Maaz, tell kbmonkey http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=11881
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell kbmonkey on freenode
<Kilos> maybe thats what is needed
<mazal> What is polipo ?
<Kilos> ive installed it but stopped by the window it pops up
<Kilos> its in the repos mazal 
<Kilos> data saving tool 
<mazal> Ah ok
<Kilos> and internet speed up if you go to same sites often
<N8Wulf> Kilos: I usually add the above DNS servers to my Network config instead of using my ISP DHCP provided settings... you will notice a improvement in general browsing speed as well
<Kilos> i dunno how to do that
<N8Wulf> Mazal: It's a website cache, saving you time, saving you moey, putting you on the Net faster
<Kilos> 8ta does what it like here
<N8Wulf> all ISPs do, but you can change on your PC network settings that just the IP must be DHCP, DNS you hardcode then
<Kilos> in network manager?
<Kilos> i dont see where to change that
<Kilos> im bang to fiddle in case i lose connection completely
<N8Wulf> Kilos
<N8Wulf> sorry, I got side tracked
<Kilos> np
<N8Wulf> your network settings on your PC... where you set your IP settings
<Kilos> ya same as yours in network manager
<Kilos> on kde its that icon bottom right i think
<N8Wulf> network manager or wicd
<N8Wulf> thats correct yes on mine
<N8Wulf> have you got your DNS changed to the above server IPs?
<Kilos> all that ip stuff you do on eth
<Kilos> mobile dont give them options i think
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<charl> Kilos: polipo... looks interesting
<charl> this one? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polipo
<charl> i think i have heard of it before but never used it
<Kilos> ya if it can speed up open links and save data thats kiff
<charl> what were you planning on using it for exactly?
<N8Wulf> hi magespawn
<charl> i'm not a huge fan of proxy servers myself...
<N8Wulf> no specific use, I mentioned it to Kilos by the way
<N8Wulf> it's for localhost caching
<Kilos> saving data by not downloading everything from a site the second or more times
<charl> i see, but your browser also uses a cache right?
<N8Wulf> save a bit on data and speed up browsing generally
<charl> if it's only for your own use
<charl> hmmm, because of stale caches
<charl> *be cafeful
<N8Wulf> browser cache is only relevant if you press the Back button mostly
<N8Wulf> polipo is a system wide cache
<charl> 10 years ago i could understand it but these days i don't see the point honestly
<N8Wulf> so if you browse for FF, then Chrome, then opera, all will benefit from the global cache
<N8Wulf> mobile data
<charl> yeah but most users don't just switch between browsers that much
<charl> usually you use certain browsers consistently for certain purposes
<N8Wulf> expensive... and I hate waiting for a website to open after i just opened it this morning
<charl> if you are on mobile and you have a very strict monthly data limit i can understand it but most people are not on the road the whole time
<charl> and you often use wifi at cafe's or on the train
<Kilos> lol
<N8Wulf> ... true... there is a definite gain in Load time of websites though
<N8Wulf> gain meaning faster
<Kilos> if it was no good it wouldnt be in ubuntu repos
<N8Wulf> not all of us are on LTE sadly... and Telkom still limits speed to "Up to 4Mb" etc
<charl> Kilos: i'm not talking as much about the implementation... more about the principle
<N8Wulf> (thumbs up) at Kilos
<charl> i would rather invest time into finding a good browser plugin or tweaking the browser cache settings
<Kilos> charl, you forget about us mobile peeps here in the homeland
<magespawn> is it lighter than squid?
<charl> Kilos: ???
<N8Wulf> yeah... jsut a general..."have you seen this? maybe you could use it" suggestion
<N8Wulf> much liter
<N8Wulf> and no config needed
<Kilos> us okes on 3g here in za
<N8Wulf> download is about 200kb
<magespawn> hhhmm might try it at the school then
<charl> we have 3g in europe too, it's also very expensive and traffic is limited to a couple of hundred megabytes of a few gigabytes per month
<charl> a couple of large companies like vodafone and t-mobile have monopoly
<Kilos> how many of those you know there use 3g charl 
<magespawn> charl: i pay about R159 rand for 500mb on prepaid
<Kilos> smile says it is too expensive so he stays ofline when away from home
<Kilos> oh and psy as well
<charl> Kilos: a lot of people have smartphones so i would say a good deal, but those are mostly contract users
<charl> prepaid in NL (not sure of other EU countries) is super expensive
<N8Wulf> you guys must seriously look into Cell C... even prepaid is best
<Kilos> magespawn, thats heavy
<Kilos> i get 2+1 for that
<N8Wulf> I buy R300 airtime, get 900minutes CellC to CellC, 300 minutes to other networks, and I get 900Mb
<charl> Kilos: i agree with smile though, i am the same, if i can't get wifi i don't bother
<magespawn> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/79725-r329month-for-40mbps-icasa.html
<Kilos> N8Wulf, dont you get 8ta there
<Kilos> telkom bobile
<N8Wulf> 8ta is here as well... what can you tell me?
<Kilos> R149 gets you 2g normal time and 1g after 11pm till 5am
<Kilos> so 3 gigs data for R149
<charl> magespawn: that's about 25 euro per month for 40mbit, that's not bad even for european terms
<N8Wulf> Kilos: prepaid?
<charl> that is *if* it is consistent quality bandwidth with low ping
<magespawn> that is not here yet charl, that is what icasa says we should be paying
<Kilos> whats prepaid
<charl> makes sense
<Kilos> pay as you go kinda
<charl> would be in line with international norms so it sounds right
<charl> although, 40mbps is still slow for a landline connection
<charl> ok for a beginner package
<mazal> Ja we are paying over R400 for only 4mbs right now
<mazal> Without data
<mazal> Then the data must still be added
<Kilos> eeek
<mazal> And without line rental , that must still be added too
<Kilos> ouch
<N8Wulf> Kilos: what you mean eeek?
<Kilos> but thats for the whole place
<mazal> That's for landlines in SA
<Kilos> N8Wulf, i spend R149 every 2 months
<N8Wulf> where you from Kilos?
<Kilos> im in pta
<charl> yeah that's ridiculous
<charl> but i get a sense that prepaid is much better in .za than in .eu
<charl> problem is with contract you have to typically sign yourself in for 2 years
<charl> i have "commitment problems" lol\
<N8Wulf> charl: same here
<N8Wulf> contract comment
<Kilos> N8Wulf, the 2+1 isnt contract
<mazal> Bye all , enjoy the weekend
<Kilos> lekker for 3g modem use
<Kilos> cheers mazal 
<charl> ciao magespawn 
<charl> sorry i meant mazal
<charl> tab problem again
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> no worries
<charl> magespawn: regarding your earlier comment, 12 euro per month for 500 mb prepaid is about the same as you would pay with https://simpel.nl/
<charl> that isn't so bad for mobile but it's a 2-year commitment :)
<charl> again, me and my commitment issues :P
<charl> ok i'm off
<charl> have a good weekend all!
<Kilos> you too
<Kilos> grrr
<N8Wulf> Kilos: had a chance to look at WPS (Kingsoft) office?
<Kilos> you did?
<N8Wulf> jip
<Kilos> and ?
<N8Wulf> nice GUI upgrade from Libre, if one wishes a MS Office 2012 could be OSS for linux
<Kilos> lol i dont use any office stuff
<Kilos> even removed them from my launcher
<N8Wulf> supports docx etc format better than Libre, and looks & works just like MS 2012
<Kilos> some files open with it though
<N8Wulf> ouch
<N8Wulf> ok
<Kilos> office stuff is for clever peeps
<N8Wulf> lol... or those that still have to either work for their money, or have to type a reply to the lawyers now and then
<N8Wulf> guilty and guilty
<N8Wulf> http://www.google.co.za/imgres?imgurl=http://mosayanvala.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/screenshot-from-2013-03-04-133815.png&imgrefurl=http://mosayanvala.wordpress.com/tag/linux-2/&h=900&w=1600&sz=746&tbnid=RcDCJoVjXateLM:&tbnh=62&tbnw=111&zoom=1&usg=__-d3_CpYnBTxLa-RcyIWkHk2mjYg=&docid=4k80YjgbYTWOAM&sa=X&ei=Xd6xUeKgArOf7AbrxIHICA&ved=0CFoQ9QEwBw&dur=565
<N8Wulf> FYI
<Kilos> lol
<N8Wulf> well, anyways, so far so good, my Kubuntu install and Customise went without a hitch (predictably)
<N8Wulf> I need to go get the PS3 Dance stars going for my kids
<Kilos> you can shorten links with maaz hey
<N8Wulf> anybody here use Mind Mapping software?
<Kilos> ok
<N8Wulf> maaz?
<Kilos> ya the bot
<Kilos> you pm it then type in shorten and the link
<Kilos> watch
<Kilos> Maaz, shorten http://www.google.co.za/imgres?imgurl=http://mosayanvala.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/screenshot-from-2013-03-04-133815.png&imgrefurl=http://mosayanvala.wordpress.com/tag/linux-2/&h=900&w=1600&sz=746&tbnid=RcDCJoVjXateLM:&tbnh=62&tbnw=111&zoom=1&usg=__-d3_CpYnBTxLa-RcyIWkHk2mjYg=&docid=4k80YjgbYTWOAM&sa=X&ei=Xd6xUeKgArOf7AbrxIHICA&ved=0CFoQ9QEwBw&dur=565
<Maaz> Kilos: That reduces to: http://is.gd/nGC1tx
<N8Wulf> http://goo.gl/VkoFC
<N8Wulf> or right click in Chrome and select Shorten .... lol
<Kilos> how did you do it
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> that is a massive link
<N8Wulf> when last did you see MS office?
<Kilos> shortens well though
<Kilos> whew years back
<Kilos> 2007 i think
<N8Wulf> so seeing that screenshot... looks familiar dont you think?
<Kilos> yeah
<N8Wulf> much cheaper though
<Kilos> libre office is free
<N8Wulf> bbl
<Kilos> k
<N8Wulf> that one too
<Kilos> ah
<N8Wulf> for any intrested parties: It's originally in Chinese, to get it, install it and change it to English:
<N8Wulf> 1. First of course we must download WPS office for ubuntu / debian from here (http://community.wps.cn/download/){http://goo.gl/U9mzN } and double click to install it.
<N8Wulf> 2. Open the application to make sure it works well on our ubuntu's laptop/pc (just what i did  )
<N8Wulf> 3. Close the application
<N8Wulf> 4. Open terminal (ctrl + alt + t)
<N8Wulf> 5. Type:
<N8Wulf> Code:
<N8Wulf> cd /opt/kingsoft/wps-office/office6/2052
<N8Wulf> 6 Type:
<N8Wulf> Code:
<N8Wulf> sudo rm qt.qm wps.qm wpp.qm et.qm
<N8Wulf> Now, open the application again, and thank's God... the UI changes to english version 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> everything just had a hissy and went off line here
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> our internet really needs some work done to its
<Kilos> it
<magespawn> something went wrong somewhere for sure
<Kilos> i hate the sms function. if they arent stealing your airtime its a sangoma thats thrown the bones and wants to tell you about it a R1 a day
<Kilos> i dont even put airtime on my mtn anymore because it disappears over night
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> and that stupid sagem is locked to mtn
<magespawn> is this on win Kilos?
<Kilos> cellphone
<Kilos> old kind
<magespawn> oh right sagem cell, from glomail or one of those places
<magespawn> there are ways to unlock phone
<magespawn> s
<Kilos> i dunno, boet gave it to me years ago
<Kilos> and i cant find how to unlock it
<Kilos> this particular model that is
<Kilos> my 404x
<magespawn> it is hoem time, later Kilos
<magespawn> home even
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> oh my, look how min we are
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<Kilos> and Georgl 
<Kilos> who_da_fly, you here?
<georgelappies> hi Kilos how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Kilos> wb SilverCode 
<superfly> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> ohi superfly hows by you?
<superfly> Cool
<Kilos> weve had bad internets
<superfly> As in temperature
<Kilos> you enjoying every minute
<Kilos> cool is good. its freezing down in capetown i think
<superfly> Oh. I don't have anything better than edge at the moment, and that's the best I've had for most of the holiday
<Kilos> gonna snow in the mountains there tonight
<Kilos> even your server is offline i think
<superfly> No, otherwise I wouldn't be able to connect
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> only mrs fly then
<superfly> She hasn't actually logged in in ages
<Kilos> ah ok. as long as you enjoying the break alls good
<superfly> Yup
<superfly> Which mountains? We're in the middle of nowhere at the coast in the Eastern Cape
<Kilos> north of capetown
<Kilos> looked like there by that cold place
<Kilos> sutherland
<Kilos> oh , you on your way back?
<Kilos> there is a big cold front going over capetown now
<Kilos> will watch the weatheragain at 19.25
<superfly> Well only be back in Cape Town on Sunday
<Kilos> whew going into the cold. natal weather was good to you i hope
<superfly> If by cold you mean, "had to wear a t-shirt" yes, it was cold
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i love natal
<Kilos> sunday snow alone mountain ranges from left of PE all the way into natal
<superfly> We'll be driving plettenberg bay to Muizenberg
<Kilos> ok just go safe whichever way. and say hi mrsfly for me
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-08
<Kilos> morning all
<magespawn> good day
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> we shrunk again
<inetpro> Kilos: good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<inetpro> good morning all others 
 * inetpro and plustwo_ might go down for a minute or two in a few minutes from now
<Kilos> again?
<Kilos> what you breaking now
<inetpro> switching to alternative power sources to avoid more downtime 
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> wb inetpro plustwo 
<Kilos> thatwent smooth and quick
<inetpro> Kilos: thanks, I'm back
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> what kinda alternative power?
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> Hi Kilos 
<somaunn> So fast
<Kilos> hehe
<somaunn> so tell me what's new here
<Kilos> not much everyone been quiet and busy
<Kilos> coupla new guys needed some help
<somaunn> okay let's help htne
<somaunn> let's help them
<Kilos> they have been sorted i think
<somaunn> Ouch !!! coming too late then
<Kilos> one wanted a dvd in durbs
<Kilos> other had some xfce prob
<Kilos> ya man you gotta be here all week
<Kilos> some noobs dont know it can take time to get help so they park a while then leave
<inetpro> Kilos: we have UPS power maintenance tomorrow so we are just making sure we have all server's 2nd power supplies on non-ups power
<inetpro> ideally we should have two UPS feeds
<somaunn> so the channel will go off tomorrow
<inetpro> and ideally we should have even switches with two power supplies
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> ideally gets expensive hey
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously
<Kilos> not this one somaunn 
<inetpro> Kilos: ok, I'm done
<somaunn> Okay
<Kilos> well done inetpro 
<Kilos> only where the pro works
<inetpro> no we hope eskom will stay online
<Kilos> yeah lets hope
<inetpro> s/no/now/
<inetpro> just for the sake of the switches with one power supply
<Kilos> tell everyone no heaters or geysers tonight
<Kilos> or till you got it all sorted
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> sabc puts the power usage on after the 7pm news daily
<somaunn> Whoa that's very hard method
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> inetpro you have one ups or multiple?
<inetpro> magespawn: actually thinking about it... our alternative power is from another UPS
<magespawn> so then it does not matter wat eskom does
<magespawn> s/wat/what
<inetpro> magespawn: yep... but I will have to make sure about that
<inetpro> anyway, will have to upgrade all switches to also have two power supplies somewhere in the future to prevent this kind of exercise entirely
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> that does seem the smart way, to have both power supplies on ups
<inetpro> magespawn: on two alternative UPS feeds that is
<inetpro> in our new building we have that in place
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> as all ways the budget is what allows us to do what is needed 
<inetpro> makes the life of the sysadmin so much easier
<magespawn> yeah two seperate ups
<inetpro> the budget is somebody else's worry
<magespawn> indeed when nothing ever goes of
<inetpro> :-)
 * inetpro wbb
<Kilos> serious business moving a big company
<somaunn> someone here using fedora or only ubuntu users
<Kilos> not sure about fedora but lots of others
<Kilos> Squirm-, has done the fedora courses i think
<somaunn> thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> some on mint slitaz and so
<Kilos> np
<somaunn> i Squirm- 
<inetpro> Kilos: this had nothing to do with our move.... is in a another data centre 
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> and fortunately I was not all on my own
<Kilos> lucky
<inetpro> in fact I was cosy at home and just coordinating the process
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> delegate
<inetpro> and testing... to make sure all is up
<Kilos> Maaz, delegate
<Maaz> Getting others to do what you are too lazy to do yourself.
<inetpro> ai!
<Georgl> morning...
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good morning Georgl
<Kilos> you doing it from your lappy of fone thing
<Georgl> morning inetpro
<Georgl> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi Georgl  all good?
<inetpro> Kilos: I now have 8ta 10+10
<Georgl> i am good thank you
<Georgl> and you?
<Kilos> whew thats good inetpro 
<Kilos> yeah im good too ty
<Kilos> when you have time inetpro look at polipo
<Kilos> might save you some data and makes browsing quicker
<Kilos> hi trender 
<inetpro> Kilos: interesting, did you install it?
<inetpro> I don't think it will save you a lot as a single user
<Kilos> its in the repos inetpro 
<Kilos> any saving is good
<inetpro> Kilos: did you install it?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> but havent browsed muc
<Kilos> much
<inetpro> Kilos: it will only if you go to specific places multiple times
<Kilos> n8wulf told me about it here yesterday
<inetpro> oh and oviously you would have to change proxy settings in your browser
<Kilos> ya did that
<inetpro> ah, ok...
<Kilos> you dont get time to read logs and moan anymore even
 * inetpro have not read the logs
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> Kilos: the thing is that even your browser does caching
<inetpro> but when you have multiple users the savings will be more
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> very useful if you are running a network
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> later all. going to a church bazaar
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> yo Squirm 
<Squirm> Lo
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<AlphaGuyy> Good afternoons
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
 * AlphaGuyy breathes
<AlphaGuyy> been a while
<Kilos> hi AlphaGuyy 
<Kilos> charl, 
<Kilos> where you been
<AlphaGuyy> wheres the coffee at?
<Kilos> you ask the bot
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<AlphaGuyy> any idea why this channels list wont close?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> what list?
 * AlphaGuyy listens to the sounds of fresh beans being ground
<AlphaGuyy> its closed..
<AlphaGuyy> new mirc app installed 
<Kilos> ai
<AlphaGuyy> last i used this it was on 6.02
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<AlphaGuyy> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> AlphaGuyy, when someone else tells him coffee on you can just ask coffee please and he servers everyone that has asked
<Kilos> maa`coffee please
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<AlphaGuyy> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> AlphaGuyy: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<Kilos> hehe yours is coming
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for AlphaGuyy and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<AlphaGuyy> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome AlphaGuyy
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> sorry was afk
<charl> how's it going here
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<charl> good
<charl> how's the flu doing
<Kilos> coming right slowly ty
<superfly> moo
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> Ohi
 * superfly is back in the Western Cape
<Kilos> good they have missed you
<Kilos> poor hawkeyes even forgot where irc is
<superfly> Yeah. He doesn't see me logged in. I'll be back at work on Wednesday. 
<Kilos> kick his butt
<Squirm[M]> superfly: up this way and you didn't say hi
<charl> wb superfly 
<Kilos> he was all along the coast Squirm- 
<charl> has anyone seen this? http://youtu.be/BRAM8MpqIeA
<charl> it's a prank where they put up an electronic bill board at a bus stop and photoshop people live
<charl> wow amazing cosplay http://youtu.be/6RB5NGKYdWI
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> Maaz tell superfly hi and thanks for the visit
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<magespawn> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> :)
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-09
<Kilos> morning all
<Symmetria> morning
<trender> morning
<Cantide> hello :)
<Symmetria> heh the economy was only 22k
<Kilos> massive diffs hey
<Symmetria> yeah
<Symmetria> heh travelling in the "developed world" isnt terribly expensive, but the moment you wanan go to out of the way places, it gets crazy
<Symmetria> I mean, the hotel fees in africa are nuts for example
<Symmetria> decent hotel in kenya will start at like $300 a night and go upwards of $500 
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> rough it then the savings can buy lekker pc stuff
<Kilos> like what can the business peeps get extra
<Symmetria> heh a seat that turns into a bed
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> its all about being able to be comfortable 
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> its not worth it though
<Kilos> nope 
<Kilos> rather stay awake or sleep uncomfy for one sleep for 100k
<Cantide> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/progress-on-ubuntu-touch-for-phones-demoed this looks good :)
 * Cantide agrees with Kilos about the R100K sleep
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good day all
<Kilos> hello magespawn 
<magespawn> How is i going in ubuntu-za?
<magespawn> s/i/it
<Kilos> quiet lad
<Kilos> too cold to chat looks like
<magespawn> Maybe to cold for cell signal.
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Too even
<magespawn> Brain is off line
<Kilos> you on the fone thing
<magespawn> Yup
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> in bed?
<magespawn> No not really, had a bit of a heat wave yesterday, now a bit cooler, but still in shorts.
<magespawn> So sitting on the bed.
<Kilos> lekker
<magespawn> One of the advantages to living in KZN.
<Kilos> lol
 * Kilos jealous
<Kilos> really miss them heat waves
<magespawn> I have thought that this part of KZN is not that good to work in, but very nice for a holiday or retirement.
<Kilos> ya hot to work in at times
<magespawn> Work up there in summer, here in winter, that would be the way to swing it.
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but these peeps complain when its hot here
<Kilos> must have mexican blood
<Kilos> all wanna siesta in the heat
<magespawn> The heat i can handle, the humidty is something else
<Kilos> one should get used to it
<magespawn> I just never seem to adjust, wife loves it here though
<Kilos> northen natal is lekker
<magespawn> I find myself missing funny things though, city stuff
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> i hate cities
<Kilos> too much bad stuff nowadays
<Symmetria> heh I think for me it depends on the city
<Symmetria> Nairobi is awesome if you could remove the damn traffic
<Symmetria> (Nairobi traffic is *insane*)
<magespawn> Is that not the worst part of most cities?
<Symmetria> magespawn well, lol, see after you spent time in nairobi most other places dont seem to have traffic ;p
<Symmetria> Nairobi, Dar Es Salaam, Cairo, Lagos, Rome are 4 places where the traffic will drive you insane 
<Symmetria> oh 5 places haha
<Symmetria> and Nairobi is probably at the top of those lists
<Symmetria> thoguh even the traffic in mombasa last week was pretty bad
<Symmetria> ;p and if you think south african minibus taxis drive badly hahaha wait till you get to Nairobi and see their version of the minibus taxis (called Matatus) 
<magespawn> I understand the paris traffic is also a bit insane
<Cantide> subways help a lot :)
<magespawn> Thats the other thing about africa at the moment very few reliable mass transport systems
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i can't imagine Seoul without the subway
<Cantide> would be crazy to have 20 million people in there without it
<Cantide> at least we've started with the Gautrain
<Cantide> but we need a lot more than that
<Cantide> we need high speed rail between JHB, DBN and CT
<Cantide> and a subway in each city
<magespawn> Yup and the problem with most of the sa rail system is that it is narrow gauge
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> so it can't be upgraded easily
<Cantide> also, i'd catch the train here in Durban if it were safer
<Cantide> they need to put security on the coaches
<magespawn> It will come in time
<Cantide> too slow unfortunately
<Cantide> decent rail infrastructure would be a massive boost
<Cantide> but government is taking too long -.-
<magespawn> They always do
<magespawn> More interested in their own pockets for one
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> will cost big bucks and lotsa work to tunnel under all the cities
<Kilos> and all the cave ins
<Kilos> you are better off there magespawn 
<kbmonkey> hello
<Maaz> kbmonkey: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell kbmonkey http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=11881" 1 day, 22 hours, 5 minutes and 2 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> thanks Maaz I got that message last night
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> thank Kilos for that ;)
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> hope it helps you
<kbmonkey> it is very interesting
<kbmonkey> very windy today!
<Kilos> here too
<magespawn> Looks like all over
<kbmonkey> this is a public service announcement about the dangers of drugs: http://youtu.be/sHzdsFiBbFc
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> send some summer
<nlsthzn> alo...
<nlsthzn> sure, we seem to have enough for three countries
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> hello nlsthzn 
<kbmonkey> winter is nice because soup is too!
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> hiya kbmonkey :)
 * nlsthzn doesn't like soup
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> this has been a hectic week-end... just basically got back from Dubai... was awesome...:p
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> when does your daughter arrive nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> the date for her arrival has been accelerated and she flies this coming Thursday night (that has put a lot of pressure on me to get her VISA done ASAP) which is why I am off to Abu Dhabi again tomorrow morning 
<Kilos> ah
<Symmetria> hrm, how do I take a screenshot in linux again
<Symmetria> the easy fast way ;p
<nlsthzn> :p
<kbmonkey> scrot
<Symmetria> god I love USB-3 + SSD btw
<kbmonkey> print-screen button? XD
<Symmetria> Im sitting here wanting to take 120gig of data home with me, copies the whole lot in 8 minutes 
<Symmetria> 160meg/second or smething stupid 
<kbmonkey> that is disgusting Symmetria. 
<Symmetria> heh, I dont think I will ever go back to crappy usb-2 external drives again ;p this is awesomeness
<kbmonkey> is that a vfat partition type Symmetria ?
<Symmetria> kbmonkey no, ext3, I run an ext3 driver on my doze box at home
<Symmetria> vfat = slow as hell :(
<kbmonkey> yar it is :(
<Symmetria> heh, vfat uses fuse, and as a result, vfat and ntfs are both crap slow 
<Symmetria> like, half the damn speed 
<Symmetria> Im pretty convinced its fuse that sucks 
<Symmetria> lol also pretty convinced th at this machine here at the office had an SSD disk in it instead of a sata, this USB-3 would be copying a lot faster than 160meg/second 
<kbmonkey> 120Gig is twice as large as my desktop's OS hdd, lol!
<Symmetria> lol, the harddrive read light on the normal disk is on solid
<Symmetria> kbmonkey *lol* I have 4 x 768 gig SSD's and 3 x 3TB sata disks in my home desktop 
<Symmetria> and a 256gig SSD and a 120gig SSD in usb-3 bays
<kbmonkey> you must have some collection of distros...
<Symmetria> pricey but soooo worth it 
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> kbmonkey lol, nto about distros, its about video processing and photo editing I do
<Symmetria> lol, you start screwing around with 1080p video in adobe premiere or something, you better be prepared to burn some serious disk space on some seriously fast drives if you dont wanna wait forever
<Symmetria> ok, copy done, time to go 
<Symmetria> chat later from home
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 Mezenir 
<Kilos> winter here
<Vince-0> hi
<Kilos> any news about the new guy getting his ubuntu from william Vince-0 ?
<Vince-0> Ray's organised last time I checked the list
<Kilos> c ool ty
<Kilos> hope he dont forget us now
<Kilos> yo georgelappies 
<georgelappies> hi Kilos, how are you doing?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Kilos> sometimes sick but always ok because i use ubuntu
<georgelappies> lol, cool. Well hope you feel better soon ;)
<Kilos> haha ty flu seems to be breaking thank heavens
<Squirm> lo
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<Kilos> hi psy Xethron Trixar_za 
<Kilos> gonna friz here tonight
<Kilos> -1°c expected
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> send heat man
<magespawn> would do, but i am a bit out at the moment
<Kilos> aw
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hello Kilos
<Kilos> ons vrek vanaand en more
<magespawn> evening inetpro 
<inetpro> eish, baie koud!
<inetpro> superfly: surely you must be home now?
<inetpro> Kilos: I wed jou hy is nou poegaai
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol hy was gisteraand hier
<inetpro> Kilos: ek wed jou hy is nou poegaai
<Kilos> ya must go to work to recover
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> hi magespawn 
<psychicist> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hello psychicist
<psychicist> I'm running Kubuntu off an external USB 3.0 drive, it works great
<Kilos> cool
<trender> thats a neat party trick
<Kilos> the install iso or a full install to external?
<trender> im running win7 of a resord player
<trender> record
<psychicist> it's a full install
<Kilos> nice
<psychicist> so I don't have to touch the internatl hard drive, which contains windows
<psychicist> but I will only have to touch that at work, at home I can use my own software
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> hey psychicist 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night all
<psychicist> good night magespawn 
<Squirm> night
<trender> yo maaz you awake ?
<trender> maaz wakeup
<Maaz> trender: Sorry...
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-02
<Kilos> hi hashtagyoloswag  welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hmm...
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: poing
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  gaanit?
<nuvolari> superfly: Dumbtribe it is. I see what you meant all along :P
<nuvolari> dit gaan okei dankie oom! Hoe gaan dit met oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie seun net koud weer hier bo
<Kilos> jy mis al die sports
<Kilos> hele klomp van ons is verslaaf aan minetest
<Kilos> hashtagyoloswag  is a bot guys
<hashtagyoloswag> Kilos, dedicated and supranova gave up after they couldn't find a block, while the devs instamined 500.
<kbmonkey> hello sir
<mazal> Morning everyone
<kbmonkey> oh my, Kilos. looks like minetest was upgraded :D
<kbmonkey> hello mazal 
<Kilos> yes kbmonkey  i got it before i went to bed last night
<Kilos> 1.5m i think
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<Kilos> i gotta cook so starting a biiig curry that can last 3 or 4 days so might be slow here
<nuvolari> Kilos: wat is minetest oom?
<nuvolari> oh hi kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: pong!
<nuvolari> hmm, het ek al gepong?
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, ping pong! hoe gaan dit meneer!
<Kilos> dis n speletjie waar ons almal saam speel op die vlieg se server
<nuvolari> dit gaan tussen die boom en die bas dankie kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> en met jou?
<Kilos> selle soos minecraft maar in ubuntu repos
<kbmonkey> he he, ons hou die blink kant maar bo nuvolari !
<nuvolari> die bokant stink hierso :-/
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> en die bo-kant is ook nat van die reen
<Kilos> jy staan op jou kop man
<nuvolari> lol
<kbmonkey> ha ha, ag Kilos dan kry ons kopseer ;)
<kbmonkey> en net apies kan onderste-bo hang sonder om siek te word!
<Kilos> hahaha
<bduk> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk  
<kbmonkey> hi bduk 
<Kilos> can someone investigate the bot, 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, ?
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Huh?
 * kbmonkey pokes and prods Maaz 
<Kilos> if not belonging to one of our peeps it must die
<kbmonkey> squishy 
<Kilos> not maaz man twit
<Kilos> hashtagyoloswag  
<Kilos> bot
<kbmonkey> n bot?
<Kilos> hashtagyoloswag  bot
<Kilos> <Kilos> hashtagyoloswag  is a bot guys
<Kilos> [07:39] <hashtagyoloswag> Kilos, dedicated and supranova gave up after they couldn't find a block, while the devs instamined 500.
<hashtagyoloswag> Kilos, dedicated and supranova gave up after they couldn't find a block, while the devs instamined 500.
<Kilos> see
<kbmonkey> hashtagyoloswag, info
<Kilos> hashtagyoloswag  coffee on
<Kilos> not an ibid
<kbmonkey> hashtagyoloswag, identify yourself, robot-servant
<kbmonkey> ha ha Kilos 
<hashtagyoloswag> kbmonkey, ha ha, ag kilos dan kry ons kopseer; )
<kbmonkey> oh noes, it is an Eliza bot
<Kilos> learning bot or clever fast geek
<Kilos> theblazehen  is it yours
<Kilos> morning inetpro  kill it!!
<kbmonkey> what is yolo?
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> hashtagyoloswag  die
<kbmonkey> best not to use it's name Kilos lest it catches on to you
<kbmonkey> then you have a new best friend
<JabberwockyA19> morning everyoen
<kbmonkey> hai JabberwockyA19 
<Kilos> wont my firewall stop it
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you found a dwarf name?
<Kilos> hi JabberwockyA19  
<mazal> I just did and apt-get update , and I have no minetest updates ?
<Kilos> first one just to test is jimmy
<Kilos> then will go bart soon as ive ofloaded
<kbmonkey> mazal, I meant the server had mods enabled :)
<kbmonkey> the craft grid is replaced
<Kilos> mazal  sudo aptitude reinstall minetest minetest-data
<kbmonkey> I don't know what else...
<mazal> Oh so superfly just changed some stuff server side ?
<Kilos> thats how i got it upgraded
<kbmonkey> ai! I put a mithrill pickaxe in a chest now it is gone!
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> disappeared right in front of my eyes! was it encahnted?
<kbmonkey> enchanted
<Kilos> the deep is getting well mined
<kbmonkey> or maybe it was part of the mor blocks mod that has been obsoleted
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<kbmonkey> oh no, lag, there it is. phew
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<kbmonkey> hai ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> the moreblocks mod was removed?
<kbmonkey> ThatGraemeGuy, no. I just had lag. no don't fret :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> moreores rather
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah ok
<kbmonkey> it is overcast and raining, it affects broadband 
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone know if a mithril pick lasts longer than diamond?
<kbmonkey> Kilos, we need a banana-mesh network for fastest net 
<Kilos> we need something methinks
<Kilos> sometimes the game loads quick and others you gotta stand and wait
<kbmonkey> don't know ThatGraemeGuy, there is that forum post for the moreores that should say... 
<kbmonkey> let me find the link
<kbmonkey> https://forum.minetest.net/viewtopic.php?id=549
<ThatGraemeGuy> it didn't specifically compare it to diamond. could find out from the code, just thought maybe someone knew
<mazal> What's mithril ThatGraemeGuy ?
<kbmonkey> oh ThatGraemeGuy I discovered using shift the "sneak" key to mine works a treat
<kbmonkey> you can balance on any edge without falling off (until you release shift that is)
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> never had that happen so far
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  are you using the minetest package in the repos or another one, i cant build a tower straight up like you
<Kilos> second block i see black
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you jump on top of the tower and build from the top
<kbmonkey> when u see black, jump
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: i told you, you must hold down spacebar so you're constantly jumping, then keep right-clicking straight down
<Kilos> i see black everytime kbmonkey  
<ThatGraemeGuy> i use the PPA
<kbmonkey> Kilos, we have mine carts now!
<kbmonkey> and circular saws. huh?
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  link for the ppa please
<Squirm> ,prmoging
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> kbmonkey  my dwarf is stupid like me, also gets lost when in big mined areas
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=minetest+ppa
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> wouldn't the ppa be in the repos by default? since minetest is in the repos by default?
<Kilos> will try that
<kbmonkey> or would that be a different build?
<ThatGraemeGuy> a PPA is not in the repos, that's kinda the point of a PPA
<kbmonkey> I run the dev build from github
<ThatGraemeGuy> Personal Package Archive
<kbmonkey> ah thanks ThatGraemeGuy :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> people create them in order to maintain a package separate from the repos
<kbmonkey> so the ppa would allow you to get the latest
<ThatGraemeGuy> not the absolute latest, depends how well maintained it is
<kbmonkey> and depends which ppa you add
<kbmonkey> ah well I have to leave, work for the next 9 hours
<kbmonkey> have fun every one!
 * kbmonkey detaches
<mazal> bye kbmonkey 
<Kilos> work hard laddy
<Kilos> i took thec55 one ThatGraemeGuy  will try it out when cooking going smoothly ty
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<Kilos> hmm... the crafty now has a trash block, cool
<Xethron> Hello Kilos!
<Xethron> Linux Mint is out :D
<Xethron> Wooooo!!!
 * jabberwocky_ curses the 3G
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Kilos> haha spekko you reckon die_held  
<Kilos> n held sou 3g pryse reg maak
<Kilos> hi Rynofear  
<Kilos> hi N8Wulf  
<Vince-0> o/ Kilos 
<Kilos> ooooo yay i hear a sheep in minetest
 * Kilos goes hunting
<nuvolari> lol
<Kilos> eeeek found a rat as well
 * Kilos digs hole for rat to fall in
<Squirm> hey nuvolari 
<Kilos> aw cant catch the sheep you end up with 3 leg to roast
<Kilos> what a low blow bo
<ThatGraemeGuy> we have new stuff? or are you playing single player?
<Kilos> nope ThatGraemeGuy  there are sheep and rats but you cant take the sheep for breeding you can only collect for a braai
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> whoa
<ThatGraemeGuy> my inventory screen looks all different
<Kilos> yeah big change with trash in too
<Kilos> i was gonna feed the sheep fat on wheat first then invite you guys for a braai on saterday night
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<Vince-0> yaw dsl is kaark vandag
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<armand> hi guys
<Guest51158> do you guys know any Ruby guys in JHB, MIDRAND?
<Guest51158> Anyone still talking?
<tinuva> ruby =/
<charl_> hi Guest51158 
<charl_> yes this channel is still allive
<charl_> alive7*
<charl_> *alive sorry i seem to be unable to use the keyboard today
<Kilos> hi Guest51158  
<Kilos> you just gotta hang and wait for someone to see your request
<Kilos> hi charl
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Banlam  
<Banlam> good day
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> too far down there now kbmonkey  -1253, gotta hand over to bart methinks
<kbmonkey> wow
<Kilos> takes a week to come up hehe
<kbmonkey> have you tried making a mine cart kilos?
<die_held> Anyone looking for a php dev job or know of someone??
<kbmonkey> i see someone layed tracks in the desert
<Kilos> nope kbmonkey  
<kbmonkey> sorry die_held I don't know any php devs
<Kilos> can it climb laffers and find its way down there
<kbmonkey> I know some php myself but have a job :/
<Kilos> there was someone here that did php 
<kbmonkey> kilos I dont know I want to try
<die_held> the pay is good
<Kilos> someone here a few months ago said they enjoy working with php but i cant member who atm. maybe fly will member
<kbmonkey> good as in 300k per annum good?
<Vince-0> rooby
<Vince-0> I know some php guys
<Vince-0> 300k+ per annum
<die_held> na, more like 240k, for like 3 years of experience, its not to bad i'd say, if you are well experience, 300k can be offered
<kbmonkey> 240 is decent
<die_held> thats good, Vince-0, let me know if you find someone interested, i'd appriciate that a lot
<kbmonkey> php is becoming a rare breed especially that majority of the web runs off it
<Vince-0> die_held, what are you looking for? link?
 * jabberwocky_ chuckles
<jabberwocky_> Vince-0: sommer look for 2
<die_held> email, link, anything to get in touch with the person
<die_held> me and jabberwocky_is looking for 2 php devs
<Vince-0> ah, Jo'burg? 
<die_held> nah CT
<Vince-0> ok
<Vince-0> no man, I asked if you had a link
<kbmonkey> Kilos, seen any sheep yet?
<Kilos> ya kbmonkey  got fresh meet inna fridge
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> we can braai sometime
<Kilos> and lotsa rats all over
<kbmonkey> I'll pick the mushrooms
<Kilos> you found mushrooms?
<kbmonkey> no just saying
 * Kilos loves mushrooms
<kbmonkey> the game is stuck on loading media :(
<ThatGraemeGuy> patience young padawan
<kbmonkey> oh not stuck just slow. weird as here at work I get 8.26MB/sec download speed test
<kbmonkey> and 0.86 upload
<kbmonkey> lol ThatGraemeGuy true that, but I will abort as my break is nearly over :]
<Vince-0> bbl
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> inetpro  dooi die bot man
 * Kilos no likes bots lurking here
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy your evening
<magespawn> howdy Kilos 
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, Vince-0 on freenode told me "Tell magespawn "Your number isn't 087727* is it?" 23 hours, 42 minutes and 19 seconds ago
<magespawn> Maaz tell Vince-0 no, it is 084 299 *, where did you find that one? Somebody else also had that number.
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure, I'll tell Vince-0 on freenode
<magespawn> later all gotta go
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> see you later - ADSL at home is working again (yay!)
<Kilos> yay
<kodez> greetings
<Kilos> hi kodez  
<kodez> hi oom kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> good ty kodez  and you?
<kodez> i am better than yesterday, thanks for asking
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hmm... kbmonkey  i see there are brake rails and power rails in the ppa i have
<Kilos> maybe thats for mine carts
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<Kilos> plustwo  tune him man
 * theblazehen has pulseaudio running NICELY over the netowkr :D
<theblazehen> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> and have you got vlc working properly yet?
<theblazehen> nope
<theblazehen> Just mplayer and mpd
<theblazehen> But I even got equalizer to work
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> Won't be able to get VGL working soon :(
 * theblazehen procrastinates too much
<Kilos> go kill that lurking bot
<theblazehen> which one
<Kilos> hashtagyoloswag  
<theblazehen> why
<Kilos> because i dont think its here for any good
<Kilos> i asked this morning if someone here owns it
<theblazehen> Just to learn, will take him out when I let him speak
<theblazehen> Small channels good
<Kilos> is it yours?
<theblazehen> ya
<Kilos> well say so then man
<Kilos> then its fine
<theblazehen> lol, I thought you guessed
<Kilos> it can learn here
<Kilos> i asked you i think
<theblazehen> maybe. But I was at school
<Kilos> that spate of those bad bots got me watching them
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey  
<Kilos> well just notify us when you bringing a bot please
<theblazehen> hi kbmonkey 
<theblazehen> sure thing
<Kilos> ai! game struggling bad tonight
<kbmonkey> hi
<charl_> good evening kbmonkey, Kilos, theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey charl_ 
<charl_> how
<charl_> how's it going
<Kilos> hi charl_  
<Kilos> cold
<theblazehen> hey, I didn't say ChanServ this time!
<charl_> yeah it's winter there right now right
<charl_> here it's hot nbow
<charl_> *now
<Kilos> winter here is for penguins and walrusses
<charl_> winter here is for yeti
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<charl_> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-03
<theblazehen> morning guys
<nuvolari> o/ morning
<bduk> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk mazal JabberwockyA19 die_held etc
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<JabberwockyA19> môre Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy
<JabberwockyA19> die_held: dracula was sopas hier verby
<die_held> ek sien, sy kyk so diep in mens se oe
<Kilos> die_held, wat is met die niek man spekko is beter vir ou mense
<die_held> I'm working on Spekko's pc from now on, I roll with die_held :)
<Kilos> oh you not him?
<Kilos> oh my
<die_held> Nah o'm not spekko
<Kilos> ok thats cool then. is he on leave or left
<die_held> i'm boss!
<Kilos> oh my did you fire him
<Kilos> sjoe
<die_held> nah he is working for a other company now, he left
<Kilos> ok then welcome to ubuntu-za
<die_held> I think its the cause was JabberwockyA19 farts, its just a theory
<die_held> shot man :)
<Kilos> haha
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm all good laddy?
<JabberwockyA19> hahaha
<Squirm> Kilos: indeed. just tired :/
<mazal> Morning everyone
<charl_> good morning all
<charl_> hi mazal, die_held, Squirm, JabberwockyA19, ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<ThatGraemeGuy> greetings and salutations
<Vince-0> o/
<Maaz> Vince-0: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell Vince-0 no, it is 084 299 *, where did you find that one? Somebody else also had that number." 18 hours, 8 minutes and 45 seconds ago
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<die_held> Hi!
<JabberwockyA19> hi charl_
<charl_> http://www.internetsociety.org/deploy360/blog/2013/12/campaign-turn-off-ipv4-on-6-june-2014-for-one-day/
<mazal> Now that's just silly
<mazal> What's the actual reason ?
<charl_> mazal: why is it silly?
<charl_> i think it makes a good point
<mazal> I can just imagine what the boss will say if you tell him , I'm not working today because I don't use internet for today
<Kilos> inetpro  cremora
<charl_> mazal: i thought in .za you would be used to being without internet ;)
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl_  
<charl_> how's it going
<mazal> Indeed Charl , it won't bother us in the least bit. Regular no internet for much more than one day
<mazal> I understand the idee behind it , but it must be a personal thing and not a forced down thing that can even effect your work
<mazal> oom Kilos , hoe vang mens 'n rot ?
<mazal> Het al alles getry maar kry nie die ding in my inventory nie
<Kilos> lol ek donner hulle met n pik
<mazal> Ja maar dan verdwyn hy net
<mazal> Soek hom in my inventory om gaar te maak :P
<Kilos> maar dis n gesukkel en jy maak gate orals
<Kilos> eeeeek
<Kilos> as jy hom dooi wat se dit
<Kilos> raw meat
<mazal> Niks , kom niks by die inventory nie
<Kilos> o nie soos die skape nie
<mazal> Ek het al tot probeer met kaal hand , maar dit werk ook nie
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hulle is to onder in die diep myn ook die pes goed
<Kilos> tot
<mazal> Ek love die nuwe crafting guide :)
<mazal> Nou kan mens sien wat jy alles kan maak en hoe om dit te maak :)
<Kilos> ja dis mooi en ek how van die trash stuk
<Kilos> lekker vir blare en ander niks werd goed
<mazal> Moet nou net die 'n Windoze disc daar ingooi nie oom :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i go try my d-link again
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<Squirm> that's what I'm aiming for though :/
<Squirm> Maaz: bath full
<Maaz> Squirm: What?
<Squirm> Maaz: largest
<Maaz> Whew do you want a bath full Squirm?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<mazal> Oom Kilos , hoe kry ek wol van 'n skaap af ?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz  google shearing minetest sheep
<Maaz> Kilos: "Shears - Minecraft Wiki" http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Shears :: "How to Craft a Bed in Minecraft: 5 Steps - wikiHow" http://www.wikihow.com/Craft-a-Bed-in-Minecraft :: "Mods - Minetest" http://minetest.net/mods :: "IRC log for #minetest, 2013-05-28" http://irc.minetest.ru/minetest/2013-05-28 :: "IRC log for #minetest, 2013-05-07"
<Maaz> http://irc.minetest.ru/minetest/2013-05-07 :: "Changelog of PureBDcraft texturepack | BDcraft" http://bdcraft.net/…
<Kilos> eish ek kannie daai links kyk wat videos in het
<Kilos> sal my data vinnig dooi
<mazal> Lyk my hulle word net meat
<mazal> Of daar's 'n tool wat ek nie van weet nie
<Kilos> ek kannie op in die myn nie, dit wys net die lug en vat lank om te laai
<Kilos> iets is siek
<Kilos> i dunno if it is the srever battling or some internet between us
<Kilos> server
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: i got some wool
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think i just left clicked a sheep a couple of times
<mazal> I did that and got only meat.
<ThatGraemeGuy> i randomly came across a few so i wasn't really sure what to do with them
<Kilos> with hands or a tool ThatGraemeGuy  ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, weird
<mazal> Probably the lag that throws it away
<ThatGraemeGuy> i can't remember
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> I'm having near unplayable lag today , so might be the prolem
<Kilos> is the game loading slow by you guys as well?
<mazal> Slow everywhere , in the game also. I have a 15 seconds lag
<Kilos> the lag drops me off the ladder every now and again too eina
<ThatGraemeGuy> hold on let me login and check
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope, not lagging for me at all
<mazal> Checked now again. And it's now up 32 seconds lag
<mazal> Actually measured it by clicking on my chest and then checking how long it takes for it to happen
<Kilos> i logged out and back and it seems faster
<ThatGraemeGuy> ping minetest.snyman.info
<ThatGraemeGuy> i get about 150ms
<mazal> Ping is not real test
<ThatGraemeGuy> it is if you are trying to blame network lag
<Kilos> 64 bytes from li499-66.members.linode.com (176.58.112.66): icmp_seq=9 ttl=53 time=240 ms
<mazal> Well , the game takes 30+ seconds to respond
<mazal> Remember ping sends much smaller packets and much less data than the game
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh
<ThatGraemeGuy> works for me, sucks to be you :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> jackpot http://i.imgur.com/Du61iFI.png
<Kilos> oo wow
<Kilos> share
<Kilos> what is that
<mazal> Mese blocks
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://i.imgur.com/zwm9xc6.png
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hmm... 
<Kilos> stuck on connecting to server
<ThatGraemeGuy> sometimes i get that & just try again
<Kilos> did that then connected but when you walking one side to the other evey 20 steps you gotta wait 20 to 30 secs for it to load
<ThatGraemeGuy> ow :(
<ThatGraemeGuy> blame the rain :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> what the
<ThatGraemeGuy> i just logged in again and a HUGE amount of my mining was undone
<Kilos> eish something wrong there
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah i carved a nice path down to the lava and all around it, completely undone
<ThatGraemeGuy> its as it was when i just discovered the lava
<mazal> Sucks to be you :P
<Kilos> like i build a ladder up about 10 then it forgets im on the laddaer im building and i fall sigh
<ThatGraemeGuy> it does :-D
<mazal> :)
<Kilos> rofl
<ThatGraemeGuy> at least i still have my mese blocks
<mazal> Oi I need to make the mining more interesting
<Kilos> i wanna go with you too lava sometime graeme but not when game battling like this
<mazal> Don't last past 30 or so minutes then it gets boring
<ThatGraemeGuy> you i logged out again anyway, don't feel like doing that whole thing now again
<ThatGraemeGuy> later
<ThatGraemeGuy> s/you/yea
<mazal> Cheers guys , enjoy the evening
<ThatGraemeGuy> ciao ciao
<Kilos> cheers
<Kilos> would be nice if someone knew how to see where the whole bottle neck is or whatever its called so we can get the game fast again
<Kilos> at this speed one could use gprs
<Kilos> symmetria been gone for quite a while now
<ThatGraemeGuy> it is fast for me
<ThatGraemeGuy> just the loss of all that mining is a bit weird
<ThatGraemeGuy> almost like the server was restarted to an earlier snapshot of the data
<ThatGraemeGuy> not sure how the server works
 * ThatGraemeGuy pokes superfly with a stick
<Kilos> i wonder where it can be slowing down to me then
<Kilos> my connection can do 1mB/s so its somewhere further along the line
<Kilos> did you lose them blocks graeme?
<ThatGraemeGuy> no i have the mese blocks
<Kilos> whew
<ThatGraemeGuy> but i had carved out a path down to the lava and all along it which is completely gone
<Kilos> how far from the shaft did you mine to find them
<ThatGraemeGuy> no big deal just a bit weird
<ThatGraemeGuy> and i figured out how to hunt rat
<ThatGraemeGuy> right-click it, duh
<Kilos> to the lava there in the desert mine shaft?
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe that's how you shear a sheep too
<Kilos> ya 
<Kilos> haha then you get to eat the rats?
<Kilos> yuck
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes if you get off the ladder at about -1038 and follow the steps and torches down a bit you will see a huge lava lake
<ThatGraemeGuy> nice flat one
<Kilos> ah no i thought it was past all the lava
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's lava all over afaik
<Kilos> sjoe but so deep
<ThatGraemeGuy> according to the wiki mese blocks are the last significant milestone occurring around -1024 and deeper, i'm not sure i'll bother going much deeper
<Kilos> or did you mine back towards where it was before
<ThatGraemeGuy> nothing new to be found deeper down
<Kilos> mithril
<Kilos> i got some at 13oo
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, it's slightly below -1038, i've never been there before earlier today
<Kilos> -1300
<ThatGraemeGuy> i've got mithril higher up already
<ThatGraemeGuy> and there's nothing overly special about it
<ThatGraemeGuy> and where i am now i've found a huge amount of normal mese, way more than you get higher up
<Kilos> im looking for that other rare stuff you posted about
<ThatGraemeGuy> which?
<Kilos> ok ill send bart there
<Kilos> nan or something
<ThatGraemeGuy> when did i say that? :-/
<Kilos> hyan cat
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh that
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't hold you breath
<Kilos> myan cat and nyan cat rainbow
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://wiki.minetest.net/Nyan_Cat
<ThatGraemeGuy> can occur anything below -32, so being that deep isn't necessarily making it more likely to find
<ThatGraemeGuy> its just really insanely rare
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> maybe we must get together and mine mountains away to fill vallys
<Kilos> valleys
<ThatGraemeGuy> i want to mess around with carts and tracks a bit, could be interesting
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> wow lotsa dyes can be made too
<Kilos> hi Kerbero[dsp]  
<Kilos> and even plastic
<Kilos> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/dell-announce-new-laptops-optional-ubuntu
<plustwo> hi everyone o/
<Kilos> hi plustwo  
<plustwo> hi  Oom
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> hi plustwo, Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl_  
<theblazehen> hi all
<nuvolari> Maaz: is careerjunction.co.za up?
<Maaz> nuvolari: Yes, http://www.careerjunction.co.za/ is up
<nuvolari> :O liar
<theblazehen> nuvolari: looking for a new job? :p
<Kilos> lol sukkel jy nuvolari  
<nuvolari> theblazehen: ya :-/
<nuvolari> ek doen oom Kilos 
<Kilos> find solutions to bypass the problems
<Kilos> methinks geeks call them workarounds
<theblazehen> Ooh!
<theblazehen> Maaz: :(){:|:&};:
<Maaz> theblazehen: *blink*
<theblazehen> :(
<theblazehen> didnt expect to work though
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<theblazehen> hey inetpro 
<Kilos> hi inetpro  where have you been?
 * inetpro always here
<Kilos> how come you aint been greeting or answering
<Kilos> dont say too busy
<Kilos> morning will take you 1 or 2 secs
<inetpro> too busy man
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> need to focus on too many other stuffs... a break away from this place feels like a holiday
<Kilos> hi smile  Private_User  
<Kilos> a breakaway from this channel inetpro  ??
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<theblazehen> hey Private_User ]
<Private_User> hey theblazehen
<smile> hi :D
<Kilos> Private_User  is the desktop still freezing and/or auto rebooting
<theblazehen> hey smile 
<smile> hi! :)
<smile> I messed up my wiki :p
<smile> (past tense, just fixed :p )
<Private_User> yep still freezing and I still did not get a chance to do the updates yet
<Private_User> looks like I am loosing my touch of staying awake... hehe
<Kilos> thats good, only break stuff you know how to fix
<theblazehen> Private_User: What machine is this again? Laptop right
<Private_User> Desktop
<Kilos> Private_User  look for a psu to loan and try there
<Private_User> Lubuntu
<theblazehen> Private_User: Does windows run fine?
<Private_User> this Deskop even freezes after a while even if it just stays at the login screen after botting
<Private_User> the machine only has Lubuntu on it
<Kilos> methinks psu
<theblazehen> Private_User: And temps are fine?
<Kilos> ive had 2 power supplies do that
<theblazehen> Private_User: PSU wattage
<theblazehen> Kilos: I'm still using a 300W PSU from before 2000
<Private_User> hmm... I am not sure will have to check that
<Kilos> no they just decide that they not gonna supply power to everywhere for a while, you reboot and it works again for a while
<theblazehen> Private_User: temps fine?
<theblazehen> Kilos: never had that
<Private_User> Temps?
<theblazehen> Private_User: temperature
<theblazehen> and RAM is ok?
<Kilos> theblazehen  how old are the pcs you are used to
<theblazehen> Kilos: I got 1 from 1999 and 1 from 2004
<Kilos> kb  had me changing ram and we thought we had it but then again same freeze
<theblazehen> then a more recent one from 2008 or so, and my VM host from 2011
<theblazehen> wow, ars techinca is slow
<Kilos> anyway i would look for hardware probs first, ubuntu dont freeze for fun
<Private_User> ah as far as I know theblazehen but I will double check the temperature, what should it be on average and this I can check in the bios?
<theblazehen> I read about GNUTLS vulnerability a few days ago
<theblazehen> Private_User: Dunno about biow, but you can do "watch sensors" in linux
<theblazehen> bios*
<theblazehen> AND BELOW 50 IS GOOD
<theblazehen> oops
<Private_User> ok how would I do that?
<theblazehen> Private_User: Can you get to a terminal in linux?
<Private_User> Kilos: do you think the Gecko I found in the Power Supply unit may have caused some issues there?
<theblazehen> Private_User: uh.. Yeah
<Private_User> yep but not near the desktop now
<Private_User> how would I test this power supply, can I just use a multi-meter?
<theblazehen> Might need some load
<Kilos> maybe some corrosion where it wee'd 
<theblazehen> Can't swap it out?
<Kilos> just borrow a psu from dads work tomorrow to check with
<Private_User> unfortunately  I only have the one desktop no spare parts
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Private_User> lol Kilos, I wonder if he would be willing to open his work machine up and remove psu
<Private_User> hehe
<theblazehen> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> hey theblazehen 
<Kilos> is there only that one machine?
<theblazehen> http://plan9.bell-labs.com nice
<Kilos> all those sugar farms know each other, shop around
<theblazehen> http://plan9.bell-labs.com/plan9/ *
<Kilos> they all on radio contact i think
<Private_User> not sure Kilos, I have not looked around his office area I could find out if he does but I doubt it
<Kilos> sigh such a negative attitude
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> I will find out Kilos
<Kilos> get onto the radio and ask all the surrounding peeps for one for loan
<Kilos> you have the cd you installed with still?
<Private_User> cause they used to have and internal IT support team but now their IT outsourced
<Private_User> and their "computer room" is at their mill
<Kilos> offer to do their it work for them
<Private_User> but not sure if it still running as it used to
<Private_User> I still have the USB which I used to install Lubuntu
<Kilos> you have xp 
<theblazehen> "With this in mind, a band from Seattle called Netcat created an album that is extremely difficult to find. They uploaded their record to a tech website called Github, a hacker haven where computer programs can be uploaded and altered in modified format. Getting a copy is hard; you need to understand the Linux operating system and kernels. If the right kernels are inputted, the program to play the music is
<theblazehen> unlocked. " </cringe>
<Private_User> uh... not sure have not seen that XP disk
<Private_User> cause this desktop was bought with XP pre-loaded years back
<Kilos> well if you can find xp cd install and let it stand and see if it freezes
<magespawn> theblazehen, where did you find that last bit?
<theblazehen> Private_User: download xp black edition
<Kilos> size?
<theblazehen> something like 500 MB IIRC
<Private_User> ok sounds like a plan Kilos
<theblazehen> or just download windows 2000
<Private_User> but you also gave me another idea I am gonna boot with Lubuntu USB and leave on without doing anything and see if it freezes
<Private_User> I think I am also gonna test the PSU with a mulyi-meter
<Private_User> *multi-meter
<Private_User> ok theblazehen where can I download it from?
<theblazehen> Private_User: thepiratebay.se
<theblazehen> Don't open at work
<theblazehen> NSFW ads
<Private_User> ok cool
<Private_User> thanks theblazehen
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: I'll take a look at it this evening
<Private_User> ok thanks for the ideas gonna try them later but as far as the downloading goes will have to wait until after 00:00
<superfly> (after getting kiddos into bed, etc)
<Kilos> you wont find the prob with a multimeter
<Private_User> is it Kilos... :(
<Kilos> like the cable to the m/board is 24 pins anyone can decide to quit at times
<inetpro> Kilos: yes
<inetpro> you keep me too busy so I can no longer focus on my real work :-)
<Kilos> could be a faulty ic in the psu
<Private_User> ah ok Kilos then will have to see if I can find a spare psu maybe gonna have to ask somebody
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Private_User  one thing
<Kilos> change the power cord to the drive with another one
<Private_User> yes...
<Kilos> there should be a few
<Private_User> ok I can do that
<magespawn> Private_User, you can buy a PSU tester, it will test all the power lines, I bought one from Matrix Warehouse I think
<Private_User> and how much would that cost magespawn?
<magespawn> i think it was cheapish about R150 if i recall correctly
<Private_User> ok wish I had R150 for it :(
<Private_User> but will try the above suggestions first
<magespawn> i found this one by mistake, was not even looking for it
<Private_User> ok cool
<Private_User> stupid connection
<magespawn> time foe me to be off, good night all
<magespawn> s/foe/for
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> kbmonkey: map is updated
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-04
<Kilos> hi mazal  bduk1  die_held  
<mazal> Môre oom
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> ek het gelees die vlieg hulle speel met die myn karretjies maar was te diep ondergrond om te gaan kyk
<mazal> Ek het so bietjie met dit gespeel , maar kry dit nie reg om iets in die karretjie te laai nie
<mazal> Ek het sommer buite my huis een gebou wat in die rondte hol. Is nogal nice , as ek kan uitfigure hoe laai jy iets in hom
<Kilos> sjoe het jy n lienk wat se hoe bou jy die goed
<mazal> Nope , die wiki is totaal onvolledig
<mazal> Ek gebruik daai nuwe crafting help in die game. Werk soos 'n bom. Build-in manual
<Kilos> hi JabberwockyA19  
<JabberwockyA19> môre Kilos, vinnig vanoggend sjoe
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> haha geskeerde skaap lyk net soos regtes
<Kilos> pienk
<mazal> Ek weet nog steeds nie hoe om 'n skaap te skeer nie
<nuvolari> o/ morning oom Kilos, JabberwockyA19, mazal
<nuvolari> en die_held 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  
<mazal> Morning nuvolari 
<mazal> Môre JabberwockyA19 
<superfly> morning all
<mazal> Morning superfly 
<mazal> Thank you for the awesome changes on the server :)
<superfly> if you go to the server's URL in your browser, there's a "map"
<superfly> yw
<mazal> The changes really rocks man
<JabberwockyA19> hi nuvolari mazal superfly
<superfly> howzit JabberwockyA19
<mazal> I only see some what looks like Russian menus
<mazal> Don't see a map , maybe I short a browser plugin
<superfly> mazal, it sounds like you have the wrong url?
<JabberwockyA19> superfly: I'm good, I still need to join your sever at some stage :P
<mazal> http://snyman.minetest.info ?
<superfly> mazal: no
<mazal> oi
<JabberwockyA19> that's after I download the game...
<superfly> JabberwockyA19: let me know when you're ready and I'll PM you the URL
<superfly> s/URL/address/
<mazal> JabberwockyA19, it's a really small DL. 
<mazal> Wasn't even 8mb if I recall
<die_held> morwning dawgs!
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: the map is brilliant
<superfly> sup ThatGraemeGuy
<superfly> ta
<ThatGraemeGuy> not zoomable it seems, or is it me?
<superfly> no, not zoomable... it's just an image
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok cool
<superfly> but it gets updated every 15 minutes
<superfly> trying to figure out how to make it bigger
<ThatGraemeGuy> time to wanter off into the unexplored corners and write messages :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> uh, wander even
<ThatGraemeGuy> black squares are those where nobody's been?
<superfly> that's what I'm gathering
<ThatGraemeGuy> wow
<ThatGraemeGuy> what is the resolution of 1 square in that image?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i know the map is something like 32,000+ blocks cubed
<ThatGraemeGuy> super huge
<mazal> I like those highways. Combine them with the map and you can travel very far very fast :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> they should have rails with powered rails every 20 or so blocks
<superfly> I think each node (block) is like 1 pixel
<ThatGraemeGuy> wow
<ThatGraemeGuy> so that is only a tiny fraction of the actual map
<superfly> potentially, I'm guessing
<nuvolari> :'( http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/103539-1gbps-fibre-access-at-r1299.html
<nuvolari> dreams are made of those
<ThatGraemeGuy> its weird to see how close that desert exit of the deep mine is to my house. in game it feels like so far
<ThatGraemeGuy> can't imagine ever exploring the whole map
<ThatGraemeGuy> i can actually see the rails in front of my house
<Kilos> hi superfly  ThatGraemeGuy  
<superfly> hi Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Kilos
 * Kilos scrolls and reads
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: http://minetest.snyman.info/
<Kilos> ty i go see
<Kilos> 102m upgrade thats gotta wait
<superfly> I'd like to split it up into tiles eventually
<Kilos> i see lotsa black areas is that my browser thats at fault?
<ThatGraemeGuy> unexplored parts we've guessed
<Kilos> ah, caught up with the reading
<Kilos> sjoe well done superfly  
<Kilos> nuvolari  almal moet net die pryse ver sak dan kan dit net lekker wees
<mazal> Oom Kilos , verduidelik tog die pietie hoe kry jy daai skaap geskeer ? Het nou al als getry
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm going to make it my mission to explore the black squares
<Kilos> jy hou regs kliek op hom tot hy pienk word
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: right-click it to shear, left-click to get raw meat
<mazal> aaaaah , dankie :)
<mazal> Ek maak die arme goed net dood heel tyd :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> right-click a rat too, left click just kills them
<ThatGraemeGuy> rat+furnace = cooked rat
<ThatGraemeGuy> yummy yum :P
<mazal> Kewl , I want to eat rat
<ThatGraemeGuy> haven't done it myself
<ThatGraemeGuy> but i know cooked raw meat (that you get from sheep) gives 4 full hearts of health for eating 1 piece
<ThatGraemeGuy> good to carry some cooked lamp chops around for those times you take a hectic fall but it doesn't quite kill you
<Kilos> eeeek
<Kilos> only rat ive ever eaten is cane rat but they kinda like slow moving rabbits
<Kilos> and big too
<Kilos> hey kde guys. i see a blue icon that says secirity updates are available but it has a little heart on it too. whats that from/for
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe the heart indicates security update vs normal update
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have normal updates available and its blue with a little green thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> i would screenshot it, but a it happens i just ran updates and now its gone
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mine has the green thing in the middle as well , heart is bottom right corner
<Kilos> haha
 * Squirm y awns
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> hi Kilos, Squirm, ThatGraemeGuy, mazal 
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi Squirm  charl_  
<charl_> oh and i nuvolari and superfly 
<charl_> think i got everyone now :)
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Done
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Squirm!
<inetpro> goeie more Kilos
<inetpro> oh and hi to everyone else
<Kilos> goeie inetpro  goed om jou te sien
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo inetpro
<superfly> hi charl_, inetpro, Squirm
<Kilos> so where does one find redstone for the powered rails
<ThatGraemeGuy> powered rails don't need redstone
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://forum.minetest.net/viewtopic.php?id=2451
<ThatGraemeGuy> or just click it in the crafting guide
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: at my house there's 2 rail tracks, the shorter one has 4 powered rails
<ThatGraemeGuy> left-click the cart if its standing still to start it moving, right-click it to jump in
<Kilos> ty i go try find your house
<ThatGraemeGuy> use the map :-)
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> do you see roads on the new map ThatGraemeGuy  ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://minetest.snyman.info/
<Kilos> i see like an aerial photo but cant see roads
<ThatGraemeGuy> get your eyes tested :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Vince-0> o/ Kilos 
<Kilos> one eye is blind and the other also cant see
<ThatGraemeGuy> eish
<Kilos> met ys ja
<Kilos> i might also battle some because i got the contrast set way down
<Kilos> np ill find your place by accident again
<Kilos> put up a sign that says graemes home 
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://forum.minetest.net/viewtopic.php?id=2902, superfly i want TNT! :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> and boats
<ThatGraemeGuy> i should stop looking at mods :-/
<superfly> boats sounds good. if you find a scuba mod, that would also be cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://forum.minetest.net/viewtopic.php?id=4016 <-- boats
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://forum.minetest.net/viewtopic.php?id=7175 <-- scuba but appears to be very alpha, probably not useful
<mazal> I want some clay for red bricks , but can't find the clay. Only find sand and dirt at water
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: clay is a little darker
<ThatGraemeGuy> the sand is a light beige but clay is a light grey
<ThatGraemeGuy> it isn't very common though
<mazal> The wiki says underwater. Do I actually have to go underwater and mine there , or just under the waterline ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> it'll be on the floor of deepish water
<ThatGraemeGuy> not 2 or 3 levels down, you have to swim down a bit
<mazal> Oi
<mazal> Ok will try thanx
<ThatGraemeGuy> use a shovel, it's fastest at digging clay/sand/gravel/dirt blocks
<ThatGraemeGuy> or you can break down your old brick house close to my place
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think that was yours
<ThatGraemeGuy> and while you're there look in my chests if there's clay lumps or bricks you are welcome to help yourself
<mazal> No I don't have a brick house yet
<mazal> Mine is all stone/wood
<ThatGraemeGuy> i keep my own stuff in a locked chest the open chests you are welcome to raid if you want
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh ok, can't recall whose little brick house that was then
<ThatGraemeGuy> seems pretty abandoned though
<mazal> I think my house is quite some distance from you. I'm deep in the desert
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah i know
<ThatGraemeGuy> but right my be is a little red brick hut
<ThatGraemeGuy> *by me
<ThatGraemeGuy> thought that was built by you, but i must be confused
<mazal> I will remember when I ran into it thanx
<mazal> run even
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Dis dalk iemand se "kleinhuisie"
<mazal> Than ThatGraemeGuy , I found some :)
<mazal> thanx even
<Kilos> mine lots mazal  ill buy from you
 * Kilos only dives for crayfish not clay
<mazal> Biggest problem now , I can't see them at night. So can only check and mine for them during the day
<mazal> You can dive for mice also Kilos , seen a few off them underwater :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont like the underwater bit , but im slowly getting used to it
<mazal> Don't like it either
<Kilos> drowned a coupla times till i was told to space up
<ThatGraemeGuy> swem boetie!
<ThatGraemeGuy> :P
<Vince_0> lol Maaz you slow poke
<Vince_0> "By the way, kbmonkey on freenode told me "tell Vince_0 Howzit, just missed you" 28 days, 20 hours, 7 minutes and 1 second ago"
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> how did he miss giving that message the first time you said anything here
<superfly> Vince-0 versus Vince_0 >?
<Kilos> aha ty
<Kilos> found graemes cart ride, wow
<Kilos> left clicked on it and it took off so ran behind it
<superfly> right-click on it to ride it
<Kilos> lol will try that if i can catch it
<Vince_0> superfly, that'd be it
<Kilos> haha took 28 days, 20 hours, 7 minutes and 1 second to make the same mistook
<Vince_0> trust a programmer to notice a syntax error
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy the evening
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  sorry i broke it. walked from one end of your line to the other and saw no cart so put mine on and next thing they crashed
<Kilos> dunno where yours was hiding
<Kilos> now they kinda piggy backed
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh sorry man, i broke up all my tracks, was busy doing some stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> not sure whose rails you ran into
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy, Kilos: probably mine
<Kilos> oh my
 * Kilos sends wide ranging apologies
<Kilos> to who'm it may concern kind
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: you shift-left-click a cart to pick it up
<ThatGraemeGuy> and right click on a rail to put it down
<ThatGraemeGuy> left-click to send it on its way, right-click to jump in
<Kilos> ah ty graeme. you can have that one i made three
<Kilos> was thinking that peeps build the rails and one takes his own cart to go use them
<Kilos> we gonna need level crossing warning crosses just now hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: which mods are installed on the server? Would like to have them all locally for messing around in single player
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  you got single player working properly not the minimal install thing
<Kilos> railroading is expensive hey eats you steel supply
<ThatGraemeGuy> single player works fine, i just don't have the mods that are on the server
<ThatGraemeGuy> better go mining then ;)
<Kilos> ya again sigh
<Kilos> does your single say its the minimal
<ThatGraemeGuy> on the single player tab you click the new button to create a new world
<ThatGraemeGuy> give it any name, seed is used in generating it, and mapgen should be v6, game = minetest
<Kilos> eish server sukkeling bad
<Kilos> my cart disappeared somewhere
<Kilos> too painful to play with heavy lag like this
<Kilos> hi Private_User  what have you fixed and what have you broken
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<smile> hi :p
<Private_User> have not fixed anything yet and seems like my internet seems to be acting up again and I managed to slow my win pc even more enable all start-up services and applications thinking that I may have disable something that could be causing my connectivity issues
<Private_User> was busy tryin to assist a friend of mind install Zorin OS which is based on ubuntu
<Kilos> eish
<Private_User> looks alot like Win 7 I must say
<Private_User> *mine
<Kilos> you know how to chkdsk win hey?
<Private_User> yeah
<Kilos> wow based on ubuntu and looks like win7?
<Kilos> eeeek
<Private_User> will have to do it it tonight, I have alot of stuff to do hey but wanna get this test out of the way first
<Kilos> run a ping
<Private_User> yeah well for him its good he is a linux newbie
<Kilos> ya maybe easier to start with something that looks familiar
<smile> Kilos: lol (the eeek) :p
<Kilos> lol hi smile
<Kilos> some peeps say kde is too windows like
<Kilos> what an insult
<Kilos> kickoff application launcher does sound like start button
<Kilos> doesnt
<Private_User> now I am seriously thinking of calling cellc and swearing them, this connecting is starting to frustrate me
<Kilos> you need to look at the desktop ram, lets see if i have something same here but bigger
<smile> Kilos: KDE looks ugly, you have to admit that :P
<Kilos> i have some ddr333
<Kilos> kde rocks
<Private_User> I tried to get my friend to install ubuntu but I guess he decided to go with his chosen distro cause he reckon he is a newbie and like something that looks familiar to ease himeself into Linux
<Kilos> man all you have to tell noobs is help is here all day and most of the night
<Private_User> yeah I told him and also advice joining this channel
<Kilos> and yes ride cellc
<Kilos> advise
<Private_User> maybe if he was part of this channel he could be convinced to use ubuntu as well
<Private_User> yeah that too
<Private_User> LOL
<Kilos> find the cellc site and ping them continuously
<smile> Kilos: Xfce rocks more :D
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> im not a xfce fan
<Kilos> even unity is better
<smile> unity is good, xfce is better :p
<smile> kde is good, but I don't like the looks
<smile> plus, it's bloated
<Kilos> lol when i battled with speed i was told get a new pc
<Kilos> kde likes a strong machine, but not much worse than unity
<Private_User> ok brb gonna reboot one more time just disable many startup services and applications which I think I do not need lets see if that helps in anyway
<Kilos> ha JabberwockyA19  at night too?
<Kilos> i hope i havent given Art in the lists bad info , maybe someone like the fly can check it
<Kilos> naand inetpro  as jy sometime kans kry sort die topic vir ons asb
<kbmonkey> superfly, that map looks great. see how the vertical axiz is flipped around, but looks stunning.
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey  game super slow tonight
<Kilos> can you see where the prob is?
<Kilos> 4 mins to empty trash in the crafter
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I am not going to attempt 
<Kilos> it would be interesting to know where it is actually happening man
<Kilos> is it the server or something in between
<kbmonkey> I blame the networks
<kbmonkey> is it faster in the day time?
<Kilos> was fine this morning this after brakes came on
<kbmonkey> hmm
<Kilos> was actually lekker inna morn
<kbmonkey> they throttle us in the evenings
<Kilos> it like kept loading ahead of me walking to desert
<Kilos> didnt have to wait
<kbmonkey> I try play dwarf fortress a little
<Kilos> and i have to mine iron ore. railroads eat steel
<kbmonkey> sukkel
<kbmonkey> got carts layed out?
<kbmonkey> ai man
<theblazehen> yay, my mobo maybe supports VT-d
<theblazehen> has IOMMU at least
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  fix it please
<ThatGraemeGuy> say what now? fix what?
<kbmonkey> cool theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Seroiusly, why the fuck do they not even mention if the mobo has VT-d on the specs, or even the manual... :/
<Kilos> kbmonkey  i have rails to last few blocks from the desert mine
<theblazehen> Finally get to play a game on my GPU :D
<kbmonkey> cos the manuals are mass produced for a variety of mainboards?
<Kilos> put one cart on at home and it disappeared
<kbmonkey> playing some dwarf fortress now
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: Talking about the one listed on gigabytes site for the mobo, has all other details
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: nice :)
<Kilos> eish theblazehen  you gonna offend the good peeps here
<kbmonkey> I cant find a non aquafier site to embark on...
<theblazehen> Kilos: ?
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: Look in the config
<Kilos> language
<theblazehen> You can disable
<theblazehen> ah sorry Kilos 
<kbmonkey> offence is taken not given. hehe
<Kilos> lol 
<kbmonkey> disable it, ah I will look!
<Kilos> isnt it in our code of conduct or whatever its called
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: might need to get df worldgen
<kbmonkey> I guess so Kilos but for those who sign it
<Kilos> ya but we all gotta kinda toe the line to not offend the peeps that wrote it
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: You used the search function on the DF map right?
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: http://dwarffortresswiki.org/index.php/v0.31:Aquifer#The_modding_method
<kbmonkey> theblazehen, I did but it hilights most of the map - medium size
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: for no aquifer?
<kbmonkey> thanks :)
<kbmonkey> my mind seems to take strain this week and find it hard to focus (except at work, go figure)
<theblazehen> heh, lol
<kbmonkey> or work is draining my brain juice
<superfly> ohi
<theblazehen> hey superfly 
<theblazehen> nope :(
<theblazehen> Supports IOMMU but not DMAR :/
<theblazehen> Anyone know what package lspci is in?
<theblazehen> apt-cache search lspci returns nothing
<smile> pciutils, theblazehen 
<theblazehen> smile: got it, ty
<smile> :)
<theblazehen> Trying to see what I can do in a container
<theblazehen> Since PCI-passthrough don't work
<smile> good night! :)
<theblazehen> cya smile 
<Kilos> not a good night to do upgrades methinks
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. lets hope we got a better internet tomorrow
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy, kbmonkey: I've loaded some new mods, logging in might take a while
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos I've loaded new mods into minetest, it's going to take a long time to log in the first time
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<spinza> Anyone know of mirrors of ports.ubuntu.com in ZA?
<superfly> ports.ubuntu.com? never even heard of that
<spinza> I'm running a wandboard.  Managed to install ubuntu armhf on it.  
<spinza> It comes with the apt repo of ports.ubuntu.com
<spinza> Looking for something closer (and faster)
<spinza> ports.ubuntu.com has all the other architectures (other than 64 and x86)
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-05
<Kilos> hmm... after a very slow login the game is now lekker fast again
<Kilos> well done superfly  
<Kilos> haha you early Private_User  
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> I am actually not just was not logged onto IRC
<Private_User> have not yet gone to bed from last night
<Private_User> was busy doing that test
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> internet lekker fast agin for me
<Kilos> 140m upgrade in around 3 mins
<Private_User> but my machine hung a few times so I had to hard reboot hopefully that does not count against me
<Private_User> wow thats super quick
<Private_User> yeah internet seems to fine for me as well but its already 6am so again did not get a chance to update that Lubuntu machine
<Kilos> your windows hangs?
<Private_User> nah it was just during the test
<Kilos> eish
<Private_User> I am wondering if that test was running any scripts in the background
<Private_User> cause they say you should not use any external resources but I ask myself how will they know if I do
<Kilos> well sleep all day so you can be up tonight
<Private_User> so now I am wondering if they were running scripts in the background to check if you not googling answers
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> maybe they got a noonoo watching you thats why pc hung
<Private_User> I hope I do not sleep all day
<Private_User> to be honest not really caring its either I get selected for the job or I don't
<Private_User> if I do then yay for me but if I don't then no worries
<Kilos> oi
<Private_User> yeah have to be a no worries person or I would be constantly stressing about everything
<Private_User> then I might become grey before my time
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> but I am hoping I do though
<Private_User> otherwise whats new Kilos, you online very early today or have you also been up since last night?
<Private_User> and don't tell me its minetest, that game must really be addictive
<Private_User> hehe
<Kilos> nope woke at 4.30 with eina head so came upgraded
<Kilos> and i been there too\
<Private_User> ok
<Kilos> had to upgrade unity and kde
<Private_User> cool, I was planning on doing updates after the test but it had like many questions where I had to do reading and proper reading not just browse and get the gist of the questions
<Private_User> I am a bit slow with reading compared to most people
<Private_User> and I also hate reading
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> i love reading
<Kilos> musta read thousands of books by now
<Private_User> thats excellent, I need to actually start reading cause these days I find that I am lost for words
<Kilos> online is now the answer. books are too expensive
<Kilos> i enjoyed reading on my cell then gutenburg stop supplying the qioo format 
<Kilos> grrr
<Private_User> yeah I've been trying to just read about stuff I like and curious about, it makes it easier but mainly on the web I do have many ebooks that I have been meaning to read mainly about IT stuff
<Private_User> so slowly but surely I think I will get more acquainted with the past time of reading
<Kilos> read an odd desmond bagley or wilbur smith book to take your mind away from everyday stuff
<Private_User> which office suite will you suggest OpenOffice or LibreOffice?
<Private_User> or another alternate is fine too
<Private_User> hmm... has the internet suddenly slowed down?
<Kilos> libre
<Kilos> i was inna kitchen sorry
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<Kilos> game lekker vinnig weer vat net lank om eerste keer te laai
<Kilos> nuwe mods in
<Private_User> thanks Kilos
<Private_User> morning mazal
<Kilos> for what
<mazal> Morning Private_User 
<Kilos> oh open office has been replaced by libreoffice so should be better
<Kilos> you mustnt take my word for things i just say what i remember other peeps saying
<Kilos> there was lotsa hype about libreoffice
<Private_User> ah ok I was thinking that as well but there is so much choice these days one never knows which to choose
<Private_User> and the more you read up on reviews the more you are confused
<mazal> I read somewhere that happened because Open Office is going to become a paid for product. Then the devs was against it and broke away as Libre Office. Dunno how true all that is , is just something I read
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lo mazal 
 * nuvolari tips hat at Private_User
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  
<mazal> Morning nuvolari 
<Kilos> baie koud hier en koue front slaan later vandag ook nog by
<Private_User> nodds head back at nuvolari :)
<Private_User> morning nuvolari
 * nuvolari moes amper 'n baadjie aantrek om uit die bed te klim
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> ek gaan hierdie weer mis :'(
<nuvolari> maar ek kan die toksiese atmosfeer net nie meer handle nie
<nuvolari> vir tyd en wyl moet ek maar noord kyk en voortploetter
<nuvolari> more
<nuvolari> uit waai strokies kom jy? :P
<die_skim> ons kan 'n storie maak
<die_skim> nee? :'(
<bduk> More almal
<Private_User> more bduk
<Kilos> hi bduk  
<Kilos> ek weet nie van jhb nie nuvolari  maar pta se lug is nog erger as durbs
<Kilos> vlekvrye staal gereedskap roes hier van die acid rain
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Tue, 24 June 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1kDSI0l || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi there inetpro  , all good with you?
<Kilos> ty for the topic change
<inetpro> no problemos, sorry for being late with that
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peoples
<Private_User> morning inetpro
<Private_User> morning ThatGraemeGuy
<nuvolari> Kilos: oom, ek meen die gemoeds-atmosfeer is toksies
<Kilos> inetpro  you would only have been late if you did it on the 24th or later
<Kilos> aha
<Vince-0> o/
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Vince-0> Goeie more
<Vince-0> hoe gaan dit
<Kilos> goed dankie en self jong man?
<charl_> good morning inetpro, Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy, Private_User, nuvolari, Vince-0 
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Vince-0> another boring day in the office, in paradise
<Kilos> hi charl_  
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo charl_
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<charl_> Vince-0: in paradise? you like your job that much? :)
<Private_User> morning charl_
<Private_User> hi Vince-0
<Vince-0> charl_, HELL NO - it's just that the office is in paradise
<charl_> you mean, a nice location ?
<charl_> i live in a forest :)
<charl_> wouldn't call it paradise though
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> forest only lekker if its fruit trees
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<charl_> Kilos: not that many fruit trees around unfortunately
<Vince-0> "the forest"
<Vince-0> steam game in alpha
<charl_> as long as you don't get waldeinsamkeit
<nuvolari> Vince-0: ping
<nuvolari> you have a piece of that paradise for me? :P
<Vince-0> haai nuvolari 
<Vince-0> well, trying to make my own office in paradise soon
<nuvolari> oh, fine. I can handle the broom?
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/business/103581-raru-new-online-shopping-site-in-sa.html
<ThatGraemeGuy> so they were at TSM waaay back in the day, then started "Take 2" when the dotcom bubble killed it, now they're back. Should've called it "Here we go again.co.za"
<mazal> Well Take 2 / Takealot has always been the best online site I used. So will keep an eye on these guys
<Kilos> oi my cart derailed somewhere
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: doesn'
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: doesn't seem like that map is updating
<Squirm> hi
<arnaudmez_> Hello Guys
<mazal> Hi arnaudmez 
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: I noticed that last night. Not sure why.
<arnaudmez_> hello
<arnaudmez_> hi mazal 
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: cool, no biggie
<ThatGraemeGuy> and thanks for the boat!
<ThatGraemeGuy> sadly there was no TNT on board :P
<mazal> Have you tried TNT yet ThatGraemeGuy ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> we have it? :-o
 * ThatGraemeGuy visits mazal's house
<ThatGraemeGuy> j/k :)
<mazal> It shows in the crafting grid , last page
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah i see
<mazal> Haven't tried yet
<ThatGraemeGuy> will have to try that out somewhere safe
<mazal> I just saw it quickly when on Barry's screen. Wasn't able to go in myself yet today
<arnaudmez_> hi superfly inetpro nuvolari Squirm charl_ 
<Kilos> eish these peeps and their power cuts
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez_  
<charl_> hi arnaudmez_ 
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening
<Kilos> hmm...
<JabberwockyA19> bye everyone!
<Kilos> hey ThatGraemeGuy  i right click the cart to get in but left click dont make it go?
<Kilos> i gotta run after the thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> left-click to make it go, then right-click before it gets away from you
<ThatGraemeGuy> bbl
<Kilos> lol
<arnaudmez> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> is that you mezenir
<Kilos> hmm...
<arnaudmez_> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wb anyway
<arnaudmez_> i'm back using ubuntu since 3 days
<arnaudmez_> it's better now still i don't like unity but it's fine 
<arnaudmez_> running my lenovo with 14.04 
<Kilos> you can get used to it with some practise
<Kilos> im mainly on kde now
<arnaudmez_> KDE ?
<arnaudmez_> don't like it
<arnaudmez_> better get old using unity :-)
<arnaudmez_> Kilos, have you tried Zentyal before
<Kilos> nope ive only tried tinycorelinux 
<Kilos> otherwise just ubuntu
<Kilos> arnaudmez_  14.04 is a good release
<Kilos> you just need to do more personalizing
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  you here?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, i'm on call, someone needed something urgent
<ThatGraemeGuy> aaaaaand i'm off again, bbl
<arnaudmez_> Kilos, yes you are right
<arnaudmez_> will take time and give it a try
<Kilos> arnaudmez_    http://scienceblogs.com/gregladen/2014/04/24/10-or-20-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/
<arnaudmez_> Kilos, thank you so much
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> once you get used to using the launcher and the dash it actually gets quite lekker
<Kilos> i also removed all the office stuff from the launcher so there is more space
<Kilos> oh ya one more thing
<arnaudmez_> Kilos, i've been using ubuntu since 2007 i just stopped last year i wanted to try something else
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install aptitude unity-tweak-tool
<Kilos> ya the old ones were lekker straight forward.  this one they disabled some stuff by default
<superfly> Kilos: are you playing minetest?
<Kilos> yessir superfly   just logged bart out and coming back now
<superfly> oh, ok
<superfly> I'm waiting for all the new textures to load -_-
<superfly> wow, this is taking forever -_-
<Kilos> did you want to work on it superfly  ? i can logout np
<superfly> Kilos: no, no. I Was just asking if you were in, that's all
<Kilos> the first boot takes long ya
<superfly> I couldn't remember who bart was
<Kilos> haha my dwarf
<Kilos> i go eat quick
<Kilos> superfly  how did you both get there? from 2 pc's?
<Kilos> or can 2 peeps do that from 1 pc?
<Kilos> inetpro  trek kwaai warm aan more oggend
<Kilos> 3°c
<theblazehen> Kilos: eish! Where's that?
<Kilos> pta
<Kilos> and he rides bike
<Kilos> so at 80+km/ph temp drops 10°c more
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm
<theblazehen> :(
<ThatGraemeGuy> minetest is acting up on me for a change
<theblazehen> hey ThatGraemeGuy 
<arnaudmez_> hi guys, have a problem here, i want to install the software Manager from ubuntu software center but can't
<arnaudmez_> here is the message
<arnaudmez_> http://slexy.org/view/s20byG5dza
<arnaudmez_> http://slexy.org/view/s2V4chbXEz
<superfly> software manager? you're barking up the wrong tree there
<superfly> you mean software center
<Kilos> you also have to install synaptic manually if you prefer using that arnaudmez_  
<Kilos> i go crash now. sleep tight all. see ya tomorrow
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-06
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez_  did you get sorted?
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<bduk1> Morning all
<Kilos> hi bduk1  
<JabberwockyA19> morning zasters :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Private_User> morning all
<Private_User> morning Kilos
<Private_User> morning bduk1
<Private_User> morning JabberwockyA19
<Private_User> morning ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Kilos> ohi ThatGraemeGuy  too
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<JabberwockyA19> hi Private_User, ThatGraemeGuy Kilos
 * JabberwockyA19 is frozen solid fingersr can't type
<Kilos> hi JabberwockyA19  
<Kilos> yip same here so im making food and warming hands in dishwater every now and again
<Kilos> wind blowing right of the drakensburg snow
<Kilos> the pro must be battling after a bike trip to work this worning
<bduk1> Julle is vol piep man
<inetpro> goeie more
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Vince-0> o/
<Kilos> lo inetpro  
<Kilos> stupid modem with its show online lie again
<Kilos> only know im offline when maaz dont make coffee
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  
<arnaudmez> Hello
<arnaudmez> hi Kilos 
<arnaudmez> i'm really going through hard time with ubuntu since this morning
<Kilos> tell us whats happening or not happening
<Kilos> mine just worked and still using the install from 2 weeks before release
<JabberwockyA19> bitbucket is offline >:(
 * JabberwockyA19 loves github
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> arnaudmez  you gotta explain again i got connection probs
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> yay
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<Kilos> hi die_held  
<arnaudmez> i've upgraded to new kernel and also have done some security updates but since that time i have problems connecting to Wifi
<arnaudmez> Kilos, 
<arnaudmez> Kilos, have to revert to old kernel 3.13.0-24
<arnaudmez> with that kernel it works perfectly
<arnaudmez> Kilos, in the same time when i look at kernel.org website, the current kernel is 3.14.5
<arnaudmez> my question now is, when is ubuntu going to move to this latest and stable kernel version ?
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> lets see if there are any more peeps here using wifi
<Kilos> even ask at #ubuntu but you need to be quick to follow them sometimes
<Private_User> hmm... internet seems a bit slow or is it just me...or the weather, very windy here and I am on 3G
 * Kilos needs to reboot after upgrade. wbb
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> everything still works
<ThatGraemeGuy> you sound disappointed
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> no man happy
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-D
<Kilos> i get frightened when others tell about things not working after upgrades
<Kilos> peeps should use aptitude upgrade , methinks it sees potential probs and gives workarounds
<mazal> Everything fine here after update , but I don't use wi-fi though
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy your weekend
<arnaudmez> hello
<arnaudmez> Kilos, 
<arnaudmez> did someone here tried to install kernel 3.14.5 on his ubuntu installation ?
<Kilos> is that the current kernel arnaudmez  ?
<Kilos> lemme try find what i have
<arnaudmez> yes Kilos 
<Kilos> i upgraded about 2 hours back
<arnaudmez> i've seen a tips on internet http://www.sysads.co.uk/2014/06/install-linux-kernel-3-14-5-ubuntu-14-04-linux-mint-17/
<Kilos> i let aptitude do the upgrade
<arnaudmez> want to make one of us did install it and didn't have issue with 
<Kilos> how do i get my kernel version other than in muon
<Kilos> 3-13-0 to 24
<Kilos> how come yours wants to install 3.14.5
<Kilos> arnaudmez  ^^
<Kilos> its not in official upgrades yet looks like
<charl_> arnaudmez: just out of curiosity, why do you want the new kernel ?
<arnaudmez> hi charl_ just want to make sure i use the latest version
<arnaudmez> charl_, i did update my system and kernel install that time just messed up my wifi card and i couldn't connect to any network so i had to revert to and older kernel version now i want to give a try to another kernel in order to see how it will react, that will help to understand if i have to remove these and stay with the good kernel (old) or not
<arnaudmez> brb
<arnaudmez> hi guys 
<arnaudmez> i'm back
<arnaudmez> installed the new 3.14.5 kernel and wifi working like a charm also i can see dropbox coming back to life
<arnaudmez> wasn't the case with the buggy kernel i got from update two days ago
 * theblazehen wonders if there will be some kind of "easter egg" in version 3.14.15
<arnaudmez> theblazehen, :-)
<Private_User> evening people
<Private_User> anybody here know what are minimum requirements of setting up a web hosting services
<Private_User> with min costs as well
<Private_User> something that is good enough for basic hosting to maybe make a little money and build up the capital to eventually setup a good hosting services
<Private_User> ?
<smile> hi :p
<Kilos> hi smile  
<theblazehen> Private_User: yeah
<theblazehen> You'd do fine with a $5 VPS
<theblazehen> I like didgitalocean
<theblazehen> digitalocean*
<theblazehen> Then get cpanel installed for managing it
<smile> hi Kilos and theblazehen :)
<Private_User> excellent theblazehen please do tell cause I like to get into it
<theblazehen> hey smile 
<theblazehen> or manage it manually
<smile> theblazehen: did you put your thumbs in the air? :p
<theblazehen> smile: ?
<smile> theblazehen: well my exam wasn't good, it was too hard or I was too stupid.. Why didn't you put your thumbs in the air for me? ;)
<theblazehen> smile: I never knew you were writing!
<theblazehen> What'd you write?
<smile> I had statistics :P is that an answer to your question?
<theblazehen> yeah
<smile> It was hard, we got all the utilities we wanted (except Internet), but it was not doable in so less time (2 hours)
<smile> too many questions. :P
<theblazehen> ah :/
<smile> I can do a second try in August :( (if that's needed)
<smile> I hope not.. I'll know in 14 days from now (June 20)
<smile> theblazehen: hug! :)
<smile> my last exam is on Tuesday now :D (UML, Uniform Modelling Language)
<smile> which is hard too
<theblazehen> good luck!
<Kilos> good luck smile
<smile> thanks :D
<Private_User> thanks theblazehen just googled digitalocean
<smile> learning now. :p
<theblazehen> Private_User: If you go with them mind using my referral? 
<theblazehen> I owe them a few cents but minimum amount I can paypal is $5
<Private_User> have you heard of youhosting?
<Private_User> hmmm... smile what exams did you write today?
<Private_User> are you with digitalocean or youhosting?
<Private_User> theblazehen: ?
<Private_User> theblazehen: what can on use digitalocean for maybe I am a  bit lazy to read everything so a summary please :D
<theblazehen> Private_User: sorry was afk
<Private_User> no worries theblazehen
<theblazehen> Basically gives you a virtual server, 512 MB RAM, 20 GB SSD and 1TB transfer for $5 per month
<theblazehen> Then you can load ubuntu on it, and set up the web hosting
<Private_User> ok cool but do they allow one to host multiple domains?
<theblazehen> yeah, use apache VirtualHosts or the nginx equivelant
<theblazehen> I'd do nginx
<Private_User> I was thinking of reselling. Are you doing the same or using it for your own personal use?
<theblazehen> Personal use at the moment
<Private_User> ok cool
<theblazehen> Youhosting seems good, you can go with them as well. I just like being "in control" myself
<Private_User> have you heard of youhosting? They provide free hosting services for reselling
<Private_User> oh ok great
<theblazehen> Looked them up
<Private_User> what about centerserv? apparently they guarantee 100% uptime and not too bad pricing but seems to good to be true for me
<theblazehen> If I see "100%" then I wouldn't trust them
<theblazehen> even 99.99% is only 8 minutes down per year
<Private_User> I have not heard of many people who provide 100% uptime on their servers
<Private_User> yeah thats what I thought cause what about when they do updates or need to reboot server
<Private_User> theblazehen: you can check their site the people who provide 100% uptime
<Private_User> theblazehen: http://server.centerserv.com/
<theblazehen> I wouldn't trust it. Their service NEVER goes down? Not even for 1 second/year?
<Private_User> but I was looking at a few companies that offer reseller options but was also wondering what would I need as a minimum infrastructure setup to do it my self and what would be the potential costs?
<theblazehen> What scale would you want to start out at?
<Private_User> just something to do basic web hosting for clients cause I wanna do their website and then also offer to host it for them but in the begining it would just be for basic sites
<Private_User> like a typical site with text and images
<Private_User> so no databases or anything else
<theblazehen> Yeah that reseller plan looks good, or if you don't use much dynamic content a $11/year VPS from microtronix
<Private_User> maybe email
<Private_User> not sure what happen there my modem just lost connectivity and got disconnected but I did not touch it
<Private_User> last message I saw was about microtronix so if you gave me more info theblazehen I did not get it sorry
<Private_User> thanks theblazehen their prices aint too bad
<Private_User> any more good suggestions :)
<Private_User> did you guys hear that MTN purchased 50% of Afrihost?
<Private_User> many of their customers were very unhappy about that
<Private_User> I am also a bit peeved that there are like almost no independent ICT providers
<Kilos> inetpro  -1°c  and 18°c
<Kilos> gaan met die kar werk toe
<Kilos> poor bart living on cooked rat. i suppose dwarfs are used to that
<Kilos> hi cocooncrash_  with a tail, how are you doing over there sir?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Private_User> evening people...actually no, morning people (already after 00:00)
<Private_User> :D
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-07
<Kilos> bbrrrrr
<Kilos> -1°c really sucks
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<arnaudmez> hi Kilos 
<arnaudmez> hi nuvolari 
<arnaudmez> hi tumbleweed 
<arnaudmez> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  
<arnaudmez> hi charl_ 
<arnaudmez> what's ont the desk here
<Kilos> very quiet here , everyone to cold to think i think
<arnaudmez> :-)
<charl_> hi all
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
 * charl_ sweating
<charl_> 30 degrees outside :(
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<superfly> Kilos: brrr indeed!
<Kilos> lol, cold there too superfly  ?
<superfly> very
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> I'm sure it's not as cold as there, but it just doesn't warm up here at all :-(\
<superfly> charl_: 30 is merely warm
<Kilos> ya that place stays yucky except for a few lekker hot days a year, and even then you cant go for a swim in the sea, thats too cold as well
<charl_> superfly: i don't like this weather - for me comfortable is 22 or so
<Kilos> 22°c is lekker for night temps
<Kilos> unless you a penguin or walrus
<superfly> I agree
<superfly> not too hot, but not too cool either
<Kilos> Maaz  forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Friday: Clear. High: 12° C., Friday Night: Clear. Low: 2° C., Saturday: Clear. High: 15° C., Saturday Night: Clear. Low: 2° C., Sunday: Clear. High: 16° C., Sunday Night: Clear. Low: 3° C., Monday: Clear. High: 17° C., Monday Night: Clear. Low: 5° C., Tuesday: Clear. High: 18° C., Tuesday Night: Clear. Low: 6° C., Wednesday: Clear. High: 16° C.,
<Maaz> Wednesday Night: Clear. Low: 4° C., Thursday: Clear. High: 15° C., Thursday Night: Clear…
<Kilos> he got it wrong. friday night was -1°c
<Kilos> and temp falling very fast now
<bduk1> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi bduk1  
<bduk1> Slaap jy nog nie
<Kilos> what brings you online on a saterday
<Kilos> man dis vroeg en ek kyk rugby oook
<bduk1> besig om 'n website vir iemand te bou en wou bietjie minecraft maar edge koneksie het te veel lag
<bduk1> wie wen?
<Kilos> ons natuurlik
<Kilos> 31/13
<bduk1> Speel ons weer teen die blindes?
<Kilos> teen die wereld 15
<Kilos> 47/13
<Kilos> Maaz  forecast johannesburg
<Maaz> Kilos: Too many places match johannesburg: Johannesburg, California; Johannesburg, Michigan and Johannesburg, South Africa
<Kilos> Maaz  forecast johannesburg south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: Friday: Clear. High: 11° C., Friday Night: Clear. Low: 4° C., Saturday: Clear. High: 14° C., Saturday Night: Clear. Low: 4° C., Sunday: Clear. High: 16° C., Sunday Night: Clear. Low: 6° C., Monday: Clear. High: 16° C., Monday Night: Clear. Low: 8° C., Tuesday: Clear. High: 17° C., Tuesday Night: Clear. Low: 6° C., Wednesday: Clear. High: 16° C.,
<Maaz> Wednesday Night: Clear. Low: 6° C., Thursday: Clear. High: 16° C., Thursday Night: Clear…
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> Kilos ping
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> you playing minetest?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> i think as bart my dwarf miner
<Kilos> busy making like the jews
<Kilos> growing stuff in the desert
<Kilos> learning about stuff coming from the source block
<magespawn> cool beans
<magespawn> very quiet in here when you'll playing
<ThatGraemeGuy> you don't play?
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i do when i have the bandwidth and time
<Kilos> game lagging quite a bit again tonight
<ThatGraemeGuy> magespawn: were you the one who build a tiny little red brick house near the water?
<magespawn> no i was building a cobblestone fort on top of a hill, kbmonkey_ put a sign outside with my name on it
<ThatGraemeGuy> this brick house is a mystery
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> not built in the map
<Kilos> lol i wonder who it was
<Kilos> someone that knows the game, built it before we knew how to make red bricks
<Kilos> or its the guy that doom doesnt kill
<Kilos> game to slow to play tonight
<Trixar_za> I mostly just play the single player one these days
<Trixar_za> It's fun just building large land bridges between landmarks
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> did you build the little red brick house Trixar_za  
<Kilos> have you seen our major bridges
<Kilos> and railway lines
<magespawn> Trixar_za, my kids and I play at home on the local machine no lag or weird buildings
<magespawn> any trains yet Kilos ?
<Kilos> na mine carts
<Trixar_za> It has it's charm, but I wish I knew how to 'cheat' and give myself some of the required items - like a pick and shovel would be nice.
<Kilos> still trying to get one to travel without a push every now and again
<Kilos> you can make them
<magespawn> play in creative mode
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can gather the resources to build a dozen picks and shovels in a couple of minutes
<magespawn> if you  play in creative mode then you can leave them there for when you come back
<ThatGraemeGuy> so
<Trixar_za> General Rule - jumping from high places into shallow water is fatal
<ThatGraemeGuy> as it turns out....
<ThatGraemeGuy> when you are getting into some land shaping
<ThatGraemeGuy> and you decide to use a lot of tnt
<ThatGraemeGuy> you probably shouldn't be doing that when there are a lot of trees
<ThatGraemeGuy> because trees are flammable
<ThatGraemeGuy> and so is the wood i build my deck from
<ThatGraemeGuy> and my ceiling
<ThatGraemeGuy> and the floor of my house
<magespawn> oops
<ThatGraemeGuy> and the floors of both basements
<ThatGraemeGuy> and my whole cotton field
<Kilos> oh my ThatGraemeGuy  what have you done
<ThatGraemeGuy> so yeah... in case you didn't know
<superfly> oh no! bwahahaha
<magespawn> wood burns?
<ThatGraemeGuy> my house is now just a huge hole in the ground
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh it burns
<Kilos> eish
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://i.imgur.com/kvRQfxu.png
<Kilos> werent you told as a tiny kid that if you play with fire sooner or later you gonna get burned
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://i.imgur.com/CrQFUav.png
<magespawn> did it burn the stone too, or is that still there?
<Kilos> eish
<ThatGraemeGuy> stone is fine
<Kilos> now baked bricks haha
<magespawn> ah well at least you rebuild from there is you want
<magespawn> ^can
<Kilos> and all your chests ?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night all
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo superfly, you here?
<superfly> as about to head out, but I can stay a few minutes
<superfly> SonikkuAmerica: i.e. Yes
<SonikkuAmerica> No big rush, but my team lead wants to know specifically what you guys want in terms of Lubuntu materials. We're thinking flyers, brochures, eBooks, etc.
<superfly> OK, I'll ask the list and see if they have any preferences. I think electronic versions of your flyers that we could print out would be helpful (and negate the postage)
<SonikkuAmerica> Lol, postage
<superfly> (especially to give to folks looking for an alternative to Windows XP)
<SonikkuAmerica> superfly: That IRC join was my team lead, silverlion.
<superfly> hi SilverCode
<superfly> gah.
<superfly> silverlion: hi
<silverlion> hey superfly thanks for taking the time
<superfly> np
<silverlion> superfly : as I am quite new to ubuntu and the LoCo stuff I'd like to know how exactly we as lubuntu comms can assist you guys at the Loco teams with any material
<superfly> that is a good question to ask.
<silverlion> superfly : i mean we can make nearly anything possible. from posters, flyers or even screencasts which you can show
<silverlion> ;)
<superfly> As a fairly seasoned Linux user, I think the thing that stands out the most for me is that people are sceptical of Linux because it doesn't have any flashy brochures or expensive wrapping
<superfly> it pains me, but its true
<silverlion> superfly : it truely is
<silverlion> but that's why I took responsible for lubuntu comms to change that ;)
<silverlion> superfly : I dont know if you know the fullcirclemagazine?
<SonikkuAmerica> superfly: I should send a box of Ubuntu DVDs wrapped in gold tissue and adorned in
<SonikkuAmerica> +ribbons via air mail to Johannesburg
<SonikkuAmerica> :D
<superfly> For instance, something I think would be useful to new Linux users would be a "how to migrate from Windows to Lubuntu"
<superfly> especially since SVN's article on ZDnet about Lubuntu being a viable alternative to XP
<superfly> One of the things our LoCo really likes at each release are the free CDs that Canonical ship to the LoCos
<silverlion> they had a series called "closing windows" which Lubuntu Comms is now taking care of in terms video screencasts and Ebook. Would that help you?
<superfly> phew... I just had some major lag there, your messages all came piling in!
<SonikkuAmerica> Ditto
<superfly> Yep, I know full circle
<superfly> I've been using Ubuntu since it first came out ;-)
<silverlion> i am sorry. I'll write a little slower :D
<superfly> hahahaha
<superfly> SonikkuAmerica: I'm sorry, I don't live in Johannesburg, but at least they'd get somewhere useful ;-)
<SonikkuAmerica> superfly: Haha
<superfly> silverlion: I think those would help a lot, actually
<superfly> silverlion: having said that, do you guys perhaps have a web site dedicated to "Closing Windows"?
<silverlion> superfly : not yet
<SonikkuAmerica> I'd stick around, but precious bandwidth is getting murdered, you 2 figure out what you want :D Bye!
<silverlion> superfly : I just got confirmation that we are allowed to get our hands on the data
<superfly> You might find something like that more useful to your general audience than sending out media to all the LoCo's (though sending them links IS a good idea)
<silverlion> superfly : right ;)
<silverlion> but bear in mind that we just rebooted the team one month ago and now planning starts
<silverlion> and we need more input from others
<superfly> Well, there's some input ;-)
<silverlion> i know
<silverlion> and i am thankful for it
<silverlion> but it's way after midnight so I'll leave now to get some rest
<superfly> I think a sort of a CD version of that would also be useful.
<silverlion> thank you again superfly as soon as we do have results you'll get a ping either by sonik or me
<superfly> Cool. Feel free to pop in here any time
 * silverlion makes a note to think about cd versions ;)
<superfly> Our time zone is UTC+2
<silverlion> as is ours ... but i am located in central europe
<silverlion> not za :D
<superfly>  A downloadable ISO
<superfly> I figured so :-)
 * superfly is out for the night
<superfly> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-08
<kbmonkey_> morning Kilos 
<cold> eish
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey_  
<kbmonkey_> ja it is cold hey
<Kilos> often when i come to this window i gotta first tick the text block or it messes with my nick
<Kilos> just looked outside. ice about 1/2 inch thick on sheeps water
<kbmonkey_> wow!
<kbmonkey_> I got tail
<Kilos> lol ya
<apie> that is better
<apie> ook ook
<Kilos> and no hot water
<Kilos> cold water pipe to geyser frozen in the ceiling
<Kilos> in the roof above ceiling
<apie> eish, even the hot water pipe froze hey
<apie> oh ja you just said, eish
<Kilos> no man the cold to the geyser
<apie> do you unfreeze it or los it to unfreeze itself
<Kilos> must be winter here methinks
<Kilos> its in the ceiling sdo we can just wait till ten or so for the sun to help out
<Kilos> wow someone stole all my cart rails last night
<apie> really?
<apie> eish. want to come look around just now
<apie> I ping server, 10 second intervals. timing lag, takes 60-90 seconds to move inventory or craft anything. so strange.
<apie> wurst is waiting for chest to open and accidentally pushing escape :P
<Kilos> weird. seems like i was on a map before cart rains, walked a few bends and twists and there they are again
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> my chests open quick kb
<Private_User> ?
<Private_User> you lost me Kilos
<Kilos> haha was telling kb but he now apie  
<Private_User> oh ok sorry
<Private_User> hehe
<Kilos> apie  rails gone again
<Kilos> something corrupt there
<apie> Kilos, lag.
<apie> I see stuff like that all the time.
<apie> makes me mad :(
<Kilos> no man, lag cant remove rails and show everything else
<Kilos> i see a massive kinda castle building that i havent see before too
<Kilos> mazals house
<apie> no it can. I read up on how the minetest core engine communicates it's data. and nodes get updated on an ad-hoc basis
<apie> Kilos, http://kbmonkey.blinkenshell.org/#bPhone
<Kilos> ya found them again
<Kilos> eish
<apie> which rails do you use? powered rail + brake rail?
<Kilos> i have lotsa power in plain rails and brake at ends and copper to try keep cart from just stopping on its own
<Kilos> i get tired of pushing
<Kilos> lotsa banana facts
<apie> you see the banana phone? ha ha.
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<apie> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> game just hung, you playing with tnt again ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> locked in inventory and esc couldnt remove it grrr
<apie> yar :(
<Kilos> warning updatelistener invalid value
<Kilos> whats that i get it lots
<Kilos> explain  tome, when the game gets very slow, is it the server throttling us or the internet in between. how does one see that
<apie> I am not sure Kilos, as I can ping the server with very fast reply time
<Kilos> must be a way to find out thwere the prob is
<apie> we should check firewall settings
<apie> I think the game uses udp on port 30000. maybe something is interfering there
<Kilos> ping doesnt give you the info from the game itself does it?
<apie> nope
<apie> it just tests the reply time
<Kilos> so if thats quick then its the game itself holding back
<apie> exactly that
<Kilos> i dont understand how a server like that works. they must have lotsa peeps buying space right?
<Kilos> so can they then throttle the cheaper versions so the big payers get better service?
<Kilos> is the package speed related that is?
<apie> yes it is related, but if that were the case then the fly and graeme would also have the same problem
<Kilos> duh
<Kilos> they are man
<apie> they are?
<Kilos> arent they?
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  tell man!
<Kilos> so then apie if they arent then its the game itself where you set who gets throttled most
<apie> a sheep walked into the water and drowned :p
<Kilos> oi
<apie> okay I picked up water in a bucket and timed with 10-second interval pings, it took 50 seconds to show in my inventory
<apie> sometimes it is 30 seconds, sometimes 90
<Kilos> see thats no good
<Kilos> at times its instant
<apie> no it is not, I made a lot of mistakes ha ha
<apie> it is never instant
<Kilos> consistancy is what counts
<Kilos> man there were times when i move stuff in repo to work with a different tool or so and by the time im out it shows already
<Kilos> other times it takes long
<apie> repo?
<Kilos> inventory man
<Kilos> the thing where you choose what you wanna use
<Kilos> crafter
<apie> ah. why do you call it a repo? 
<apie> does it have all your packages? ha ha
<apie> I go shower now, maybe have breakfast #3 ;)
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh?
<ThatGraemeGuy> work done, i'm off, have a good day all
<Trixar_za> I got bored and built a huge tower. Even falling from it into deep water is fatal.
<Trixar_za> Then I built a second shorter one
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> Although technically they're pillars
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> find lotsa food , eating heals you if you not totally dead
<Kilos> apples bread rats and sheep
<Kilos> Trixar_za  have you got ladders
<Trixar_za> Nope
<Kilos> cut trees and put them in centre bottom of the crater
<Kilos> then you get wooden planks
<Kilos> then put lotsa planks in centre bottom and make lotsa sticks
<Kilos> then make ladders, then when you on top of a pillar you very short tap W so you can see over the edge then you build the ladders down while you hang onto it
<charl_> hi smile|leren 
<charl_> you busy studying ?
<smile|leren> charl_: yes :D
<smile|leren> software analysis and modelling with UML
<smile|leren> :p
<charl_> very good
<charl_> never used UML in pracitce, learned it at university though
<charl_> 90% of what i learned at university i never ended up usingt
<charl_> *using
<Trixar_za> Oh, that's what it's called
<superfly> why is it that every developer I met has said the same thing?
<superfly> I've used some of the database design and one or two other things I learnt
<superfly> the rest, also, uyseless
<superfly> *useless
<charl_> superfly: i see university as a "rite of passage"
<charl_> not as a place where you actually learn anything
<Kilos> afternoon guys, deep at 2022 06
<Kilos> like 25 mins of climbing to see daylight again
<Trixar_za> Le grrr
<Trixar_za> I want something like http://trixarian.net/forum2/ but without the PHP 5.3 requirement
<Trixar_za> And no Vanilla isn't an acceptable answer (the newest one is slow and bloated) :P
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Kilos> Xethron  fix it
<Kilos> Xethron  fix it
<theblazehen> evening
<magespawn> evening all
<theblazehen> hey magespawn 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  magespawn  
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> how are things going?
<magespawn> minetest -ing away
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> apart from cold, good ty and you?
<Kilos> reached -2022 today
<Kilos> eish superfly  8+14°c for you but lotsa rain tonight and tomorrow
<superfly> Trixar_za: Vanilla seems to be the best... it's the best of the all forum software I've come across
<Kilos> wbb
<Trixar_za> Probably - if it's configured well enough, it works pretty well. But much like most software, that rarely happens :P
<superfly> btw, happy birthday ThatGraemeGuy!
<ThatGraemeGuy> thanks :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> there better be a big cake at my semi-burned house
<superfly> I'll see if I can organise something :-P
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<magespawn> happy birthday ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> aha happy birthday ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile|leren> good night everyone
<smile|leren> :)
<magespawn> bed time for me too, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-01
<Kilos> morning all
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos... hello
<Kilos> hows neelsie?
<Kilos> we cold again
<nlsthzn> I know where your heat went
<Kilos> where?
<nlsthzn> it is lurking outside my house, trying to get in
<Kilos> lolol
<andrewlsd> Hi all.
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd  
<andrewlsd> Kilos, I'm connecting via KolibriOS. 32MB ram, drive is 1.44MB disk image
<andrewlsd> with gui.
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<Kilos> sjoe andrewlsd  written in machine code
<andrewlsd> Hi Mazal
<andrewlsd> Hi ThatGraemeGuy
 * andrewlsd shuts down tiny KolibriOS vm now
 * andrewlsd is back via Hexchat
<Kilos> interesting that KolibriOS
<andrewlsd> indeed, not often that you find something that can run happily/snappily on a P1
<Kilos> should be lekker on a P3 or early P4
<Kilos> ram is always the killer
<andrewlsd> it's bonkers quick. almost instant. and the same goes for launching applications.
<Kilos> i will have to try that sometime
<andrewlsd> of course, there are not many applications that are written in assembly.
<andrewlsd> there is a minecraft clone: MineAssembly
<andrewlsd> over at https://github.com/Overv/MineAssemble
<mazal> Hi guys
<mazal> Hallo inetpro
<Kilos> do you know about minetest andrewlsd  
<mazal> This day started with a lot of speed
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> oops... it's Monday?
<Kilos> lol
<andrewlsd> Kilos: yip, I have heard of it, but haven't ever gotten into minecraft (I don't understand the hype)
<andrewlsd> ^ that's true for most games. I'm not much of a gamer.
<Kilos> minetest is free
<Kilos> and graeme ran/runs a server for us but it eats data
<Kilos> we spent months building things
<andrewlsd> Kilos: why?
<andrewlsd> ... not being nasty, but I find that I am unable to spend days on anything.
<andrewlsd> instant**
<andrewlsd> which is why I probably never get _into_ gaming
<andrewlsd> ... unless I have godmode cheats so that I can survive more than 2 minutes.
<Kilos> andrewlsd  i dunno why it eats data, i spose being online
<andrewlsd> I prefer to get to the end, and work my way back to the beginning.
<Kilos> wb ThatGraemeGuy  
<mazal> I like it , nice hobby to have. Just getting very expensive these days :(
<mazal> Gaming as a whole now I mean
<Kilos> we have all the enemies turned off so we could build in peace
<Kilos> we built mooi goed
<Kilos> even pro and fly and their families played
<andrewlsd> mazal: I also think it's a cool hobby. I just don't have the patience and/or hand-eye co-ordination for it.
<mazal> Kilos: superfly and hsi son Zak is on our new server , they buikding a stunning treehouse
<andrewlsd> mazal: and the budget.
<andrewlsd> ... I did try steam, now that I have this AlienWare laptop
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> his* building*
<andrewlsd> Maaz: Kilos: does everyone build in the same place? or is each user's world separate?
<Maaz> andrewlsd: If you say so
<mazal> And someday I will learn to type and speel , I promise
<mazal> spell* lol
<andrewlsd> lol
<Kilos> its a world, so you buiild where you like
 * andrewlsd thinks "buikding" is a cool world
<andrewlsd> word.
<mazal> andrewlsd: We all build in the same world , that's what makes it fun. You build a world together and visit each other's places
<Kilos> but closer to others means not so far to go to get power
<Kilos> was great fun
<mazal> Still is
<andrewlsd> how do I try it out?
<mazal> What OS you on andrewlsd ?
<andrewlsd> Mint. am adding PPA now
<mazal> Does ubuntu ppa's wotk on mint ?
<mazal> work*
<andrewlsd> yip
<mazal> The use this one: https://launchpad.net/~minetestdevs/+archive/ubuntu/daily-builds
<andrewlsd> mint is basically ubuntu,
<andrewlsd> mazal: any reason you don't use the stable ppa?
<mazal> Way too far behind
<mazal> Most of us use the daily
<mazal> Then when you open up the minetest app. Choose client tab ( if you want to join on our world) Single player if you want to play alone
<mazal> Server adress is mt.thatgraemeguy.co.za port:30000
<andrewlsd> installing minetest now.
 * andrewlsd tries to connect to mt.thatgraemeguy.co.za
<andrewlsd> ThatGraemeGuy: may I connect?
<Kilos> mazal  not mt.donaldson
<Kilos> i have played for so long ive forgotten
<Kilos> havent
<Kilos> hi MaNL  
<MaNL> morning
<mazal> Kilos: Nope , that is our new server Graeme is hosting. Cryterion and Graeme is the admins
<mazal> It's a completely new world we are building up
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> mazal  you have the old link there ? let andrewlsd  go see that one
<Kilos> mt.donaldson.net wasnt it
<mazal> Old link is in #minetest-za topic I think
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> no thats changed to the new one
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<mazal> New one is better oom
<mazal> So many new things were added
<mazal> Hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> ya but the work we did isnt there is it?
<Kilos> i just wanted andrewlsd  to have a look
<mazal> New looks good already ;)
<Kilos> like the ship at the dam and the pyramid etc
<mazal> We been working hard
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy should remember the old addy
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: nobody played there in months
<ThatGraemeGuy> that server is not running at the moment
<Kilos> yes ThatGraemeGuy  i just wanted andrewlsd  to see
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> And the new one will give better idea of all the stuff available these days to craft
<ThatGraemeGuy> i might start it up sometime, if you want to give a tour
<Kilos> oh is it just the need to start up
<Kilos> ill shout when i got data and take andrewlsd  around
<Kilos> ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> and mod the config, as the new one runs on the same port
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> I have to go work
<andrewlsd> ThatGraemeGuy: just checking if I may connect to it? ie, is it "public" or private.
<mazal> l8tr guys
<ThatGraemeGuy> its public
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://forum.minetest.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=12166
<ThatGraemeGuy> about 2 weeks old at this stage
<andrewlsd> thanks ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> np
<andrewlsd> totally confuzzled. Gaming is _not_ for me ;-)
<andrewlsd> but thank you to ThatGraemeGuy for the assistance.
<Kilos> lol
<andrewlsd> I think I need to trail Kilos for a couple of hours to watch how it is done.
<andrewlsd> now I understand why there are youtube channels and other similar online services that let you watch gamers.
<Kilos> it is hard work, you gotta cut trees and dig stone before you build stuff, it is like being in the veldt with nothing and trying to survive
<Kilos> but once you have the basics it is kinda fun, we were hooked for months
<andrewlsd> I get the logic of it, but don't know "how" to cut trees, etc. I can see the toolbox but don't know how to use the stuff
<andrewlsd> ... which is why I'd need to tag along behind someone to learn.
<Kilos> yeah easier to play with someone
<mciverza> co-pilot type of ting
<mciverza> thing
<Kilos> are you up late at night, i still have night surfer data
<andrewlsd> um. I can be.
 * andrewlsd listening to Spiderbait - Black Betty. Getting pumped up
<Kilos> if we have a night thats not too cold we can stay up, but bed is so inviting in winter
<andrewlsd> via poor mans spotify
<andrewlsd> Kilos: i'll sit in bed.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats not fair
 * Kilos needs a lappy for winters
 * andrewlsd needs to try to find a way to get Kilos a laptop
 * andrewlsd has a netbook that Kilos could use. only 8", 1024x600
<andrewlsd> can you play minetest on a tablet?
<andrewlsd> ooh, yes.
<Kilos> i have no idea
<Kilos> that andriod stuff is beyond me
<Kilos> android
<andrewlsd> ... was just thinking that a tablet is easier to use in bed.
<andrewlsd> ... (but I don't have one) :P
<Kilos> they tiny horrible things
<andrewlsd> going to go join #minetest-za again
<andrewlsd> Kilos: 8" tablet has much bigger/better screen & GPU than my little 8" Aspire1
<Kilos> ya and android with finger work
<Kilos> and no keyboard unless you open it on screen
<Kilos> they horrible
<Kilos> my sis has one
<andrewlsd> do you use keyboard much for minecraft?
<Kilos> you can chat tro each other there in the game
<ThatGraemeGuy> minetest not minecraft
<Kilos> ya andrewlsd  forget minecraft
<andrewlsd> oh, sorry
<Kilos> lol
<andrewlsd> yes. mis-type
<andrewlsd> or , rather
<andrewlsd> mis-thought
<andrewlsd> have never used *craft* either..... Which craft?
<andrewlsd> hehe. see what I did there?
<Kilos> lol
<andrewlsd> so, so is this test yours or mine?
<andrewlsd> so whilst I'm seeing all manner of IRC client info....
<andrewlsd> I'm using hexchat, and have played with kiwiIRC
<andrewlsd> ... I see some Quassel clients. 
<andrewlsd> I use Cinnamon / aka gnome/gtk. Is there a nice client-server type architecture I can use to be connected? or should I just install an IRC bouncer on my VPS?
<Kilos> most use quassel
<andrewlsd> Hey elacheche just noticed you're here too. :-D
<andrewlsd> Kilos: quite a crowd here today.
<Kilos> nono we been in the low 40's
<Kilos> 49 one meeting nigh
<Kilos> t
<elacheche> Hey andrewlsd :) :) :D
<andrewlsd> elacheche: :-D
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> andrewlsd  you know elacheche  is in tunisia?
<Kilos> maybe you were gone too long, i dont remember what you missed
<Kilos>  /j #ubuntu-africa and see the links in the topic
<andrewlsd> Kilos: yip I know elacheche is in Tunisia (and thus expected him in #ubuntu-africa.
<andrewlsd> )
<Kilos> haha
<elacheche> :D
<andrewlsd> OT: I don't trust docker images.
<elacheche> Why is that?
<andrewlsd> ... is it just me or am I paranoid about importing other peoples binary stuff.
<mazal> andrewlsd: Are you mciverza ?
<andrewlsd> mazal: yes
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> k
<elacheche> andrewlsd, it's not a binary :) 
<andrewlsd> we share the same body Maaz 
<andrewlsd> mazal: we share the same body
 * mazal haven't had time to pop in there yet today :P
<elacheche> andrewlsd, They are created based on docker files.. Ubuntu as an example → https://github.com/tianon/docker-brew-ubuntu-core/blob/43f0305b40bfe5f02cc007027be875256ab2b563/trusty/Dockerfile
<andrewlsd> elacheche: yip, it's just that it is possible to slip stuff in if people don't pay attention to the docker file.
<andrewlsd> you can 'curl' stuff in from other places in the dockerfile (build instructions)
<andrewlsd> and yet it is so easy to do "docker pull some/random-cool-app"
<elacheche> andrewlsd, if you hit docker search (something) you'll find informations about NAME, DESCRIPTION, STARS, OFFICIAL, AUTOMATED(using dockerfiles)
<andrewlsd> without first checking what the docker file will do.
<andrewlsd> yeah. I try to use "official" builds
<elacheche> For my self I use the Ubuntu official build, then I install whatever I want by myself..
<andrewlsd> I just always feel a little uneasy until I've gone and actually checked the dockerfile itself.
<andrewlsd> this came up because I was looking for a Quassel docker image.
<andrewlsd> (and there are many)
<andrewlsd> at the moment, I prefer normal 'LXC' containers.
<elacheche> I tried to create my own ubuntu container from scratch, I find that it's not a good idea, as docker maintain their images and I don't :D
<andrewlsd> "lxc-create -t download -n debian"
<elacheche> I see
<andrewlsd> that's the kind of thing I do, so it tries to fetch the latest trusted platform
<andrewlsd> and persistent storage is the default in LXC containers. vs non-persistent storage as the default in docker app containers.
<andrewlsd> so for me it's "horses for courses" some things application containers are awesome for, and for other things, I prefer fuller containers.
 * elacheche thinks that you're lucky because you used LXC before the creation of docker.. 
<andrewlsd> I'm an ops guy, not a dev guy. So that probably plays a role
<elacheche> o/ Ops here too :D
<andrewlsd> I used it only a tiny bit before docker. I normally just use virsh.
<andrewlsd> virsh + kvm
<andrewlsd> so at the moment I have a small VM running in KVM, which runs LXC.
<andrewlsd> one of the containers it runs is a dnsmasq container to offer DHCP to the rest of my VMs or containers on a bridged interface.
<andrewlsd> because I don't like to automatically start things.
<andrewlsd> I like to be in control
<elacheche> I find problems understanding the logics behind lxc & docker because I always compare them to kvm :/ And I lost 1 year of docker because I couldn't use it before findingout how to create my own image from scratch x)
<andrewlsd> so I killall dnsmasq instances, and then manually launch one to offer DNS and DHCP (with automatic DNS entries) for my VMs.
<andrewlsd> elacheche: OpenShift 3 is a PaaS based on IIRC docker.
<elacheche> Yep.. Then they created they're own docker like thing.. And have no idea if they already migrated to it or not
<elacheche> Ah! No.. It's not a docker like, it's a project to manager docker → http://www.projectatomic.io/
<andrewlsd> yeah.
<andrewlsd> and Kubernetes, and Compose and a bunch of other tools
<andrewlsd> it's hard to keep track of where things are going at the moment.
<elacheche> yep
<elacheche> https://twitter.com/andrewlsd you removed it xà
<elacheche> x)
<andrewlsd> renamed.
<andrewlsd> lsdmacza
<andrewlsd> any of you checking out keybase.io?
<andrewlsd> brb
<lsdmacza> I is back, renamed to twitter handle
<elacheche> keybase seems to be cool.. Thanks for sharing
<lsdmacza> elacheche: I have invites.
<lsdmacza> you can DM me if you want. Basically keybase.io is GPG, just trying to make it easier to find public keys in order to send encrypted messages to people
<elacheche> I see.. I'll take a look at it closer later.. If I need an invite I know where to find you :D
<elacheche> Thanks lsdmacza :)
<Kilos> lol
<lsdmacza> invite offer applies to anyone else here too
<Kilos> lsdmacza  is that the twet place
<Kilos> tweet
<lsdmacza> yes
 * lsdmacza away for about half hour
<elacheche> lsdmacza, as an Ops, what books do you recommend? 
<elacheche> Am I still here?? :D
<Kilos> ya
<elacheche> OK.. x) :D
<Kilos> lol
<Mopkop> Hello...
<Mopkop> Sorry for disappearing like that, had church-stuff to do the last few days.
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  
<Kilos> soek jy al werk? of nog op skool seun?
<elacheche> What language is that Kilos o_O
<Kilos> afrikaans elacheche  
<Kilos> are you looking for work or still at school
<Mopkop> Kilos: Het nog 2½ jaar se studies oor :)
<elacheche> Ah I see :D
<Kilos> sjoe nog so lank
<Mopkop> 6 Years of study in total - and that's the minimum
<Mopkop> Dominee studies 12 years.
<Mopkop> *studied
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> i gotta go eat guys
<Mopkop> Lekker eet!
<stickyboy> Anyone like ligatures?
<stickyboy> http://typedetail.com/eb-garamond.html
<stickyboy> Yessss...
<Mopkop> Is that something like this: æ?
<Mopkop> The compose key makes this very easy.
<stickyboy> Mopkop: I just think they're beautiful.
<Mopkop> Beautiful writing has been lost in the digital age.
<stickyboy> Yeah, they're the things that connect two letters in old-style serifs.
<mciverza> MopKop: are you doing an MA?
<mciverza> (I only had to do 4 years for my studies)
<Mopkop> mciverza: Sort of. I'm doing a MTh. MA is an academic degree, MTh is professional.
<mciverza> Yes, like BA vs BTh.
<Mopkop> Yes, I'm also doing 4 years for my normal BTh degree, but you can't become a minister in my Church with only BTh :(
<mciverza> I did a BA, coz BTh was being deprecated at the time at Stellenbosch et all.
<mciverza> lol.
<Mopkop> mciverza: Oh, you studied theology?
<mciverza> I'd be more concerned with "has experienced real life"
<mciverza> BUT ... am not knocking studies.
<mciverza> Mopkop: yes.
<mciverza> at one stage, most of the charismatic churches ministers had zero formal theological training.
<mciverza> again, not knocking either the churches or the training, just noticing how things change.
<Mopkop> Yes, I have noticed the Charismatic churches are more and more focussing on studies. I'm studying at Unisa and most of my fellow students are Charismatic.
<mciverza> It's good to have a mixture of backgrounds when studying. helps to broaden the horizons, and allows possibility of creating good relationships with people outside your normal theological circle.
<mciverza> ... </imho>
<mciverza> OT: am loving being able to see what my kids are watching on TV via my mobile phone.
<Kilos> hehe
<mciverza> ... using Kodi/XMBC, and the remote is two-way, so I can control the TV and see what is on.
<Mopkop> Exactly my sentiment! In the past 3½ years I have come into contact with so many different views and value systems. Broad horizons help us not to think in terms of black and white.
<mciverza> and it's much harder to disregard someone's view if you have actually gotten to know them and realize that they are reasonable, reliable people.
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening , God bless
<andrewlsd> cheerio
 * nlsthzn watching the solar impulse 2 making a stop in japan due to bad weather - https://youtu.be/GHa05MxP1YA
<Kilos> hmm...
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<georgelappies> hi all
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<Kilos> i just woke up, had a nap
<Kilos> nlsthzn  you still here lad?
 * nlsthzn might be
<nlsthzn> on roving baby duty 24/7 *yawn*
<Kilos> that good man, its hard work but worth it
<nlsthzn> our government making travelling with kids such a pita... so much paperwork to go in and out of SA now... I have to go all the way to the embassy tomorrow just to try and figure out all I need :(
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> you want to come here in winter, you gonna freeze
<nlsthzn> nope daughter wants to visit mom and rest of family / friends there
<Kilos> ah
<Squirm> Hi
<Squirm> Maaz: ping
<Maaz> Squirm: pong
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> i go eat
<georgelappies> damn, was at the lion park on Saturday for the feeding session. On the news now a women was killed by one there. She drove with her windows open.
<Kilos> ai!
<stickyboy> georgelappies: ai!
<Kilos> inetpro  is your internet also slow?
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<stickyboy> ohaio
<stickyboy> Means "good morning" in Japanese.
<Kilos> hi stickyboy  
 * stickyboy just watched a Studio Ghibli film.
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> I've watched 8 in the last week hehehe.
<stickyboy> Still have 7 more or so to go.
<Kilos> whew
<stickyboy> Kilos: Do you know anything about Somali?
<stickyboy> s/Somali/Somalia/
<Kilos> yes man , its a country in africa
<Kilos> i think someone from there chatted to me the other day
<stickyboy> Kilos: Wow, really?
<Kilos> rofl
<stickyboy> We gotta penetrate the Horn of Africa.
<stickyboy> Somalia!
<Kilos> when you guys say we , it means me
<Kilos> you failed with tsega
<Kilos> shame on you
<Kilos> and he is a friend, i have to deal with strangers
<stickyboy> Kilos: To be fair, you don't have a job. :P
<Kilos> yeah thats why i dont fight with you guys
<stickyboy> The LUG is your job and what do you have to show  for it? :P
<Kilos> but also i dont watch movies all day
<stickyboy> hahahhaah
<stickyboy> I'm trying to get inspired, man!
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> Now I'm listening to rap and pushing all teh code to GitHub, bru.
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> Might be eating some home-made cookies too.
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> Kilos: Do you have a farm?
<Kilos> nope , i live on my sisters small holding
<stickyboy> Kilos: Small holding means a farm without a tractor or what?
<Kilos> small
<Kilos> 2 hectares i think
<stickyboy> In Kenya people kinda get mixed up between Afrikaans and Africans.
<stickyboy> I just laugh inside. :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah we have our own language
<stickyboy> Though it's admitadely confusing. :P
<Kilos> yes it is
<stickyboy> Kilos: Have you heard of Shamir's Secret Sharing?
<Kilos> nopestick
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> nope stickyboy  
<stickyboy> It's a way to share a secret with a quorum...
<stickyboy> Like 5 people, with 3 needed to open it.
<Kilos> i dont have secrets
<stickyboy> Kilos: :P
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> Raining cats and dogs here.
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> then meat price drops
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile> slaapwel :p
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-02
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<mazal> Morning everyone
<inetpro> goeie more
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos no it's just me who is slow, my interwebs are doing just fine
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<mazal> inetpro: Do you lnow how to change one's nickserv password ?
<mazal> know*
<inetpro> mazal: do you remember the old password?
<mazal> nope
<inetpro> hmm...
<mazal> And is starred out in my config
<mazal> It looks like setpass command if I understand the help correctly
<inetpro> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#sendpass
<mazal> Ok , that will send the password , but how to change it
<inetpro> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<mazal> Thanx inetpro
<mazal> Turned out I could just use set password cos I was already identified
<mazal> Registered april 2011 , wow , I been here that long ?
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> morre mazal  barrydk  
<Kilos> morning everyone else
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<mazal> Morning ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> eek http://is.gd/fW9GhH
<andrewlsd> Kilos: buy 6, so that you can have RAID with a hot spare
<Kilos> hahaha andrewlsd  what a dream that is
 * andrewlsd wonders what to do with all that storage.
 * andrewlsd starts selling cloud storage over his dsl link :-P
<Kilos> large drives like that are good if you do data recoveries
<andrewlsd> the bigger the drive, the more you lose when it fails!
<andrewlsd> I'd rather have 2 x 1TB than 1 x 2TB.
<Kilos> yes then you need one twice that size do do a rewvcovery with
<andrewlsd> although, i'd prefer 2x2TB to 2x1TB ;)
<andrewlsd> LVM. agregated.
<andrewlsd> or btrfs
<Kilos> im happy with this 1TB  and a second 1TB with an unused first 50g thats damaged but can still run kde with this same home on it
<Kilos> no time or energy for recoveries
<andrewlsd> ain
<andrewlsd> ain't nobody got time fo dat
<Kilos> lol i enjoyed doing it though
<andrewlsd> :-)
 * mazal shudups
<Kilos> amazing what testdisk foremost and scalpel recver
<andrewlsd> I wish you a speedy recovery ;-)
<mazal> andrewlsd: One thing I still want to play with one day is raid
<mazal> Don't know it at all though
<mazal> Don't even know where to start
<Kilos> that makes a mirror copy for if one drive crashes right?
<mazal> Depends
<mazal> Some modes split the data across both , that is the part I don't like
<Kilos> good for servers
<mazal> 1 Drive fails and both drives data is lost
<Kilos> oh
<MaNI> good for power users as well not just servers :)
<MaNI> raid0 is just dumb
<mazal> I would like the mirror one
<MaNI> there are several to choose from :p I run raid 10 on my main dev box has worked well for me so far
<mazal> BUT , one of my main tasks is paritioning and imaging my drives. And I don't think that can be done on a RAID setup
<MaNI> it can
<mazal> I must learn all these things one day
<mazal> Do you still have to have a RAID card in your pc ? 
<MaNI> depends on your needs - linux software raid is pretty good for most purposes
<mazal> Is that the fake raid I heard about ?
<MaNI> fake raid probably refers to the horrid on motherboard thing that some motherboards have
<mazal> ah ok
<mazal> I will try find time to learn it one day
<MaNI> thoguh rest assured there is nothing fake about it :p It is just basically referring to the fact that it runs on the CPU instead of having a dedicated chip to do the work
<Kilos> i think i saw something about raid here in my bios, but dont think ill ever get to using it
<MaNI> which for many cases is probably actually a good thing, the CPU overhead is negligible unless it is for some fancy data center or something, and not having to worry about things like (what happens if the raid controller fails and I can't find an identical replacement) are worth it :)
<Kilos> wb CuttingEdge  
<CuttingEdge> Kilos: ta .. how goes ?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> inetpro  evening
<CuttingEdge> Kilos: all good, no (major) complaints
<elacheche> Guys!
<Kilos> yes?
<elacheche> Anyone knows if there is any FOSS project who have a technical terminology document?
<Kilos> what is that elacheche  ?
<elacheche> It's a document where you define some specific words in you project, like when you write "Free Software" in your documentation you say before that by that you mean "Free & Open Source Software and not Frewares"
<Kilos> is there one that isnt foss?
<Kilos> then just google for a foss alternative
<elacheche> Ah no! It's a technical document about the software, so I was looking for some examples, and I thought that some FOSS projects should have one.. :D non-FOSS software/projects don't share that kind of documents..
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> why dont you ask easy things like how to update with apt-get
<elacheche> :D :D I shouldn't ask that.. Or I'll be the worst SysAdmin in the world :( :p
<stickyboy> elacheche: I'm going to Egypt this month. Must be similar to Tunisia, a bit a least?
<Kilos> nono you have to walk like an egyptian
<elacheche> lool Kilos.; Why is that?? :p
<elacheche> stickyboy, how like?
<Kilos> when in rome
<stickyboy> elacheche: Food. :P
<Kilos> meat is meat in all counries
<stickyboy> elacheche: Do you guys eat lots of Feta cheese, yogurt, etc?
<stickyboy> Kilos: Barbarian!
<elacheche> emmm.. I forgot, you only care about food :D
<Kilos> hahaha
<stickyboy> :P
<elacheche> stickyboy, I don't think that we have the same food.. 
<elacheche> Want me to try get someone from Ubuntu-eg in here to ask him?
<stickyboy> elacheche: Definitely!
<stickyboy> elacheche: Ok, then I definitely have to come to Tunisia to taste.
<stickyboy> Don't worry, I'll come eventually. :P
<elacheche> :D
<stickyboy> elacheche: btw, are you a sysadmin or dev?
<elacheche> I'm a sysadmin
<stickyboy> elacheche: Nice.
 * mazal mumbles
<stickyboy> Me too.
<elacheche> cool :D
<elacheche> I shouldn't be surprised x) All SysAdmins love food x)
<elacheche> stickyboy, let's wait for someone → https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntueg/permalink/10152957241133869/
<stickyboy> elacheche: hah, there's an Ubuntu Egypt? :P
<stickyboy> Nice.
<stickyboy> I block facebook in /etc/hosts so I can't see that page. ;)
<stickyboy> I *fffffffffff* hate Facebook.
<elacheche> I do hate it too.. But it's a "good" way to promote ubuntu..
<stickyboy> :P
<elacheche> stickyboy, do you use logstash or fluentd?
<stickyboy> elacheche: No, great question though
<stickyboy> I've been meaning to.
<elacheche> I sick with letting my devs having ssh access to my servers to see tomcat logs.. I need to setup one of them or something like them.. The thing is that I don't like the fact that they use their own client app.. I'm looking for something that uses ssh to get the logs.. and in one direction, getting the logs from the my servers to the logging server.. Not sending them from the client to the server, I don't wont my logging server to be 
<elacheche> accessible via the web 
<stickyboy> elacheche: I know that feeling.
<elacheche> Yep.. 
<stickyboy> I provision our servers with Ansible, and I gave up trying to manage everything on the app servers (vhosts, configs, web apps, etc) because the devs just change shit.
<stickyboy> I just manage the base stuff like iptables, security updates, sudo users, etc.
<stickyboy> But yeah, my devs have access to their servers. :\
<stickyboy> Luckily all of my servers are segregated... I give them VMs instead of letting a bunch of apps / devs / users fight each other in one environment.
<elacheche> I'm trying to change my bash script by Ansible, but my devs don't have access on the servers.. they can only use 2 commands :D The first is my DEPLOY script, and the second is tailf + ccze to see beautiful logs.. and recently I started doing that by using the "command" option in the authorized_keys file..
<elacheche> Thinking of creating a build server based on docker and make my devs configure it then when there is a working build server they send me me the docker file, but am still working on that theory x)
<elacheche> Am on #logstash & #fluentd, asked that question, and nobody seems to be alive x(
<TinuvaMac> elacheche: have you checked out graylog yet?
<TinuvaMac> why not just send the logs to a syslog server like graylog2 via syslog protocol
<TinuvaMac> seems easier imho
<elacheche> Nope.. TinuvaMac What I did is that knew about elasticsearch + logstash + kibana, I was about to look how to install them when the word "fluentd" popped out and my brain start generating all those questions :D 
<elacheche> Let me check that graylog
<TinuvaMac> well even if you just send the logs via syslog to another server where syslog listens for incoming ports, at least they dont have to ssh to production servers, just to the syslog server
<elacheche> I see nice idea.. need to google that more :D
<elacheche> Thanks dude ;:)
<Kilos> you see elacheche  , this is the most helpful channel on irc
<elacheche> Yep :D :D 
<elacheche> In #ubuntu-tn we have Redhat & Drual guys more than ubuntu guys x)
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny  
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<elacheche> stickyboy, theShirbiny is from #ubuntu-eg :D
<theShirbiny> hey Kilos, thanks :D
<elacheche> have fun :D
<Kilos> aha thats good to know, theShirbiny  you havent joined #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> ive been hunting for egypt peeps
<theShirbiny> yeah, if you have any questions just ask away
<Kilos> stickyboy  go
<elacheche> stickyboy, Are you eating dude? 
<Kilos> he wants to know what food you guys eat
<elacheche> Kilos, he must be busy by eating something x)
<Kilos> he is going there soon
<Kilos> yeah he just eats and moans all the time
<theShirbiny> lol
<Kilos> oh and listens to rap
<Kilos> theShirbiny  while you wait for him to wake up look at http://ubuntu-africa.info
<elacheche> TinuvaMac, what do you think about this → http://www.vmdoh.com/blog/centralizing-logs-lumberjack-logstash-and-elasticsearch ?
<elacheche> stickyboy, you too check the linl
<elacheche> lik*
<Kilos> oh my , he ate so much his eyes pulled closed
<TinuvaMac> elacheche: i havent looked at that setup yet, but it looks good
<TinuvaMac> i like the lumberjack as rsyslog replacement
<elacheche> My main goal is to minimize the packages installation on my servers, I don't like to install logCLIENTS.. rsyslog is alreayd installed I think.. → Never used it before
<elacheche> And to GET from my servers, not to push from them to my logServer :/
<TinuvaMac> well that is up to you
<theShirbiny> Kilos: about the food, it really depends in where he's going to stay, if in Cairo or in Alex he won't have any trouble finding any type of food
<Kilos> stickyboy  ^^
<Kilos> ty theShirbiny  i think he got a bit busy, if you can hang here he will come back when he gets a break
<theShirbiny> yeah, I'll be here for a while
<Kilos> thanks
<theShirbiny> np :D
<Kilos> :)
<stickyboy> elacheche: Yeah I was at lunch. hahahahaha
<Kilos> hahaha
<stickyboy> theShirbiny: I'm all about feta cheese.
<stickyboy> btw, I'm coming to Cairo in a few weeks.
 * stickyboy is in Nairobi, Kenya.
<theShirbiny> stickyboy: you'll find it in any supermarkt
<theShirbiny> just don't eat anything from the street and you'll be fine 
<theShirbiny> stickyboy: ^
 * mazal is bored
<mazal> Nothing broken in a long time
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> No re-installs
<mazal> No new installs
<Kilos> work on your linux gaming article
<mazal> Will have to fiddle with something
<Kilos> the one you started in trello remember?
<mazal> Apart from MS messing up my Win 7 everything keeps working , at home that is
<mazal> Oom ek het erg plug verloor vir daai
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Sukkel om courage te  kry vir al die tikwerk
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> And even the gaming itself. Can't remember the last time I started up anything else than minetest and minecraft
<Kilos> sjoe, old age
<mazal> Think I must fiddle with my server
<mazal> Install something else on it
<mazal> Something I haven't tried before hmmmmmm
<theShirbiny> Gentoo!
<mazal> Debian too difficult , mint maybe
<mazal> Gentoo ?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> that will keep you busy
<theShirbiny> yeah, I would install gentoo hardened on all of my servers if I can
<Kilos> Maaz  google gentoo
<Maaz> Kilos: "Welcome – Gentoo Linux" https://www.gentoo.org/ :: "Downloads – Gentoo Linux" https://www.gentoo.org/downloads/ :: "About Gentoo – Gentoo Linux" https://www.gentoo.org/get-started/about/ :: "Handbook:Main Page - Gentoo Wiki" https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:Main_Page :: "Gentoo Linux - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia"
<Maaz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentoo_Linux :: "Gentoo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wik…
<mazal> That sounds above my fireplace
<mazal> theShirbiny: Keep in mind I am low skill user
<theShirbiny> it's really flexible and you can lock packages versions as you like
<theShirbiny> then you better stay away from gentoo :p
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Maybe I must give mint a try
<mazal> Hear so much about it
<mazal> Isn't there an Ubuntu mint now ?
<Kilos> ubuntu mate
<mazal> Ah , mate
<mazal> Maybe try mate mate
<Kilos> mint mate
<Kilos> or ubuntu mate
<Kilos> gnome 2 style
<Kilos> try kde man
<Kilos> and give it a few weeks trial before giving up
<mazal> I am on kde , why you think nothing is breaking ?
<Kilos> oh ya i forgot
<Kilos> i battle so long to get you to try it it almost became habit
<mazal> hahaha
<mazal> You know , some days I miss goold old gnome2
<mazal> good*
<mazal> That classic old school look
<Kilos> theShirbiny  whats with peeps love for facebook to the extent they forget to use irc?
<Kilos> can you ask your loco guys for me
<Kilos> maybe ill go see you there for a bit
<theShirbiny> Kilos: i don't really get facebook or any social media sites in that matter, I only have a facebook account because i *have* to
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> here im hunting all ubuntu and linux users in africa and you all hiding in facebook :D
<theShirbiny> hunting? for what?
 * theShirbiny runs
<Kilos> no man go read http://slexy.org/view/s2aEqtz90N
<Kilos> thats the message in #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> peeps are scared to join us looks like
<theShirbiny> wow only 20 nicks?
 * Kilos waves to superfly
<theShirbiny> ok guys, I have to go now , I'll be back in ~6h 
<Kilos> cool ty for joining uis theShirbiny  
<theShirbiny> I'll be afk
<stickyboy> Adios.
<Kilos> adios
<stickyboy> theShirbiny: You do Gentoo on servers? :P
<stickyboy> I love Arch... but never on a production server haha.
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening
<Kilos> cheers mazal  
<barrydk> Bye bye
<Kilos> you too
 * mazal is sad now :(
<Kilos> cheers barrydk  
<Kilos> lekker aand
<Kilos> why you sad?
<mazal> Will tell you tomorrow oom
<Kilos> ok
<stickyboy> Lekker
<Kilos> hahaha thats strange coming from you
<Kilos> uh oh, goosie broke it
 * Kilos waits for hibana to come fix it
<stickyboy> GitHub finally supports ED25519 SSH keys.
<stickyboy> go go go update all teh things.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hibana ping
<georgelappies> hi all
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> wb inetpro  what broke
<Kilos> i even called hibana to fix it
<inetpro> thanks Kilos
<inetpro> who kicked me off the interwebs?
<Kilos> plus2 also went
<inetpro> Kilos: no worries, he'll be back 
<inetpro> some time from now at least
<Kilos> you ok old man?
 * inetpro is all good
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<gremble> Good evening
<Kilos> hi gremble  hows things
<gremble> I am doing well thanks and you Kilos ?
<Kilos> good ty just cold
<gremble> That's not so bad
<Kilos> lol
<georgelappies> hi
<georgelappies> will len(string) return the actual length plus one?
<georgelappies> so len(one) will be 4?
<gremble> No
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<georgelappies> hi 
<gremble> I don't even know what language you are talking about, but that would be inappropriate behaviour for any
<georgelappies> python gremble
<gremble> string indexes are usually counted from 0, so when accessing a specific index, that should be taken into consideration
<gremble> However, it should always give you the number of characters in the string
<georgelappies> ok, 
<gremble> That is why you should make sure what kind of characters you could get in your string, because these include non-printable characters like \n, \r, \t and such
<georgelappies> if reading the strings from a file, with one word per line will with open('names.txt','r') as f:
<georgelappies>         for word in f:
<georgelappies> handle the newline character as an extra>
<gremble> Yes
<gremble> Depending on whether it is a unix or dos file
<georgelappies> aah, ok. Thought I was going crazy. 
<gremble> dos files end lines with \n\r
<georgelappies> I am on unix
<gremble> Just \n then
<georgelappies> thanks gremble 
<gremble> You're welcome georgelappies 
<inetpro> superfly: do you use the KOrganiser Reminder Daemon?
<inetpro> or the Akonadi PIM service
<inetpro> what I actually want to know from anyone is, is it worth it?
 * inetpro looking at ways to disable the daemon from even running
<inetpro> using resources for no reason
<gremble> Anyone here familiar with the Lambda luminaries group?
<inetpro> not me
<gremble> Functional programming uh.. group I guess. Here in Pretoria
<inetpro> looks like it the KOrganizer daemon is started from the file /usr/share/autostart/korgac.desktop
<gremble> Kill it
<gremble> See if something breaks
<gremble> :P
<inetpro> excactly my thoughts
<gremble> Stuff like that is why I don't like using prepackaged distro's. Never know whether things have inter-operational dependency
<inetpro> but maybe there's a way to just disable it... or even uninstall
<inetpro> dpkg -S /usr/share/autostart/korgac.desktop says it is part of the korganizer package
<MaNI> I'm running okay without it here on gentoo, akonadi and the obsession with semantic everything is what made entire kde4 so bumpy
<MaNI> various programs like kmail stop functioning properly without it, if you don't need them you are probably okay
<superfly> inetpro: no, I threw that junk out when it deleted my e-mail, and otherwise lost 8 years of mail
<inetpro> uninstalled with 'apt-get purge korganizer'
<gremble> Use mutt
<gremble> :P
<MaNI> you can turn it off now in system settings apparently as opposed to removing it entirely, though I'm happier to have it off entirely in case it randomly comes back on again
<MaNI> kmail was so nice in kde3, in my opinion best linux email client available at that point in time, and then in kde4 upgrade it lost half its features and all my emails because of some over ambituous 'semantic desktop' project - so unfortunate
<MaNI> multiple years later and its still an unstable mess that can't be trusted
<inetpro> MaNI: yep, a real sad situation
<superfly> MaNI: pretty much.
<gremble> I haven't used email locally in my entire life
<gremble> Ever
<superfly> KMail in KDE 4 was fine, until KMail 2, when they shoved Akonadi on us
<superfly> now I run my own mail server, with RoundCube for a frontend
<MaNI> gremble, good plan I guess
<gremble> Convenience allowed by gmail
<inetpro> would be nice if we could have a stable calendar app integrated with the clock display on the panel
<Kilos> inetpro  ?
<inetpro> after all these years I still don't see why we need calendar functionality integrated with the email app
<Kilos> my clock shows date and time in jhb and UTC if i hover muse over it
<inetpro> with a proper API the calendar should be able to work independant of email
<Kilos> and if i click the clock i see the months calender with holidays
<inetpro> Kilos: the calendar is where you book meetings
<Kilos> oh not a monthly type calender
<Kilos> haha corrie very unhappy with mtn hey
<Kilos> hi superfly  haha yeah luckily neelsie helped out, i didnt know how to get onto panet on my own
<Kilos> thats why i got friends here
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  mining?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what?
<inetpro> you getting me confused with all these mixed messages
<Kilos> which one now
<Kilos> sorry goosie
<gremble> Both of you seem to be getting old
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> who's corrie and why would he be angry with mtn?
<Kilos> corrie206
<Kilos> the tweet king
<inetpro> maybe he needs anger management treatment?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> can we also say that @MTNza has one of THE WORST websites ever. Your search isn't working. To busy, confusing.
<Kilos> @corrie206 @MTNza you can't bullshit internet nerds. Get your shit together
<Kilos> haha he dont pull punches
<inetpro> oh I can agree with that... one of many reasons why I don't do MTN
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> voda is the same here nowadays, sis has changed all her stuff to telkom
<gremble> All of them is shit. Just don't let CellC buy out your contract
<gremble> are
<gremble> Apparently I cannot do the English
<Kilos> im happy with telkom
<inetpro> I must say, Telkom has improved a lot actually
<Kilos> yeah very stable, im just waiting for them to speed up my tower
<inetpro> still has much more room for improvement but way better than others
<Kilos> they say they are working on it
<Kilos> cry for me on thursday night hey
<Kilos> meets at 10pm and midnight
<gremble> I just found out a really funny thing. 1 is coprime with itself. (Two integers are coprime if they share no common factors(excluding 1))
<inetpro> if Telkom had better countrywide coverage I would jump ship to it entirely
<inetpro> gremble: says who?
<gremble> The axioms of number theory
<gremble> Granted, it is not really funny. Not even mildly bemusing I think
<inetpro> hmm...
<gremble> But bear with me, I've had a long day
<Kilos> lol old age
 * inetpro had to go look up the meaning of the word axiom
<gremble> Wrote my first exam for the semester today :/ That is why I am here talking shit again. I have a couple of days of before calculus
<Kilos> off
<gremble> Could've just asked, inetpro. It is a truism, a definition. One of the playing rules by which you can do things
<Kilos> howd the exam go gremble  ?
<gremble> Exactly kilos
<superfly> gremble: there are debates as to whether 1 is a prime number or not ;-)\
<gremble> Went ok. Studied my arse off though. 
<Kilos> good keep it up
<gremble> superfly: Yup. But it is mostly used in its own class because it simplifies a lot of theorums if we don't make it eligabile for primality
<Kilos> gremble  didnt you say the other day you looking for a job
<gremble> However, that would still stand, because all prime numbers are also coprime to all numbers, therefore 1 would still be coprime to itself
<gremble> Kilos: I am looking for a part-time job so that I can study and work
<Kilos> there is a job lemme see if i can find the mail
<Kilos> you can talk to the guy
<inetpro> Kilos: when is our next meeting here?
<Kilos> oh my on my old man day
<Kilos> 23 june
<inetpro> ah, thanks
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: http://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 23 June 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1Gjg7kb
<Kilos> ty inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: I guess the sjambok won't help to force someone else to do it :-)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> on that note, it's time to hit the sack
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Kilos> night my pro
<Kilos> sleep tight
<gremble> Domestic violence is frowned upon
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> Chaning your mind from decimal to hexadecimal on the fly is hard. 14 = a^2 + 5
<Kilos> ouch
<gremble> No, 14 = a^2*5 sorry
<gremble> I should probably not be trying to do this now
<gremble> haha
<Kilos> im ready to crash too
<gremble> Have fun
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> gremble  get some rest
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-03
<barrydk> Goeie more almal
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> morning mazal  barrydk  and others too
<mazal> Gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> ok dankie en jy?
<mazal> Besig , maar ons gaan aam
<mazal> aan*
<Kilos> mooi
<mazal> Hehehe , oom I almost bother you for a K problem , but found the issue
<mazal> My konversation didn't want to connect both my networks on startup , but found the setting in server list edit
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> there is a thing called konversation tips and tricks
<Kilos> Maaz  google konversation tips and tricks
<Maaz> Kilos: "Konversation/Tips and Tricks - KDE UserBase Wiki" https://userbase.kde.org/Konversation/Tips_and_Tricks :: "The Konversation Handbook - KDE Documentation" https://docs.kde.org/stable/en/extragear-network/konversation/konversation.pdf :: "14 Tricks To Better Conversations - Lifehack.org" http://www.lifehack.org/articles/communication/14-tricks-better-
<Maaz> conversations.html :: "15 Awesome Skype Chat Tricks - Just For You !! - Fedobe" http://fedobe.co…
<mazal> I haven't met that thing yet :P
<Kilos> lots you can configure in konversation
<mazal> lol @ skype chat tricks
<mazal> Maaz you are confused 
<Maaz> mazal: I already know stuff about you
<Kilos> you can even move the channels panel to the left like xchat
<mazal> Maaz , fine , just don't show the pictures ok
<Maaz> mazal: Sorry...
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<mazal> Morning ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> could get really cold soon. rain in mid winter in the vaal
<mazal> oi
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<mazal> morning inetpro
<inetpro> Maaz: you
<Maaz> inetpro: I am your new robot overlord
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> inetpro  ty for team report
<Kilos> and trello updates
<inetpro> you're welcome oom Kilos
<mazal> Guys will lspci id an unknown wi-fi chip ?
<Kilos> try it
<Kilos> guessing but maybe lshw 
<superfly> mazal: yes, it will. it tells you what hardware you have, drivers or not
<mazal> I have a laptop that came with no drivers at all , no I need to id all the hardware cos the drivers site has 6 different drivers for each part :(
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<mazal> The previous guys formatted it and put Win 7 on it. Have no manuals , discs , nothing to id the stuff
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> mazal  if its legal win then there is some driver update thing you can use, scans pc and tells you what you need
<Kilos> most likely with a pay $49 dollars thing hehe
<mazal> Is legal , is the works junk
<mazal> If it was mine I would have had Ubuntu on it already
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Let me go boot with linux cd and see what I can id with lspci / lshw
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGnFiApq9GU
<Kilos> that might help
 * andrewlsd greets and then lurks
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd  
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos, thanks.
<Kilos> hmm...
 * Kilos wonders for what
 * inetpro falling off his chair
<mazal> Ok , lspci identified most of what I need\
<Kilos> tired inetpro  
<mazal> Stupid &^%&^% Win
<Kilos> lekker mazal  
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> That's if I read it all right
<inetpro> Kilos: you actually gave a link to youtube for a windows solution on a Ubuntu channel?
<mazal> Will see once I downloaded all the drivers if it works
<mazal> And it's wasting my minetest data !!!!! 
<inetpro> ai!
<barrydk> Myne ook
<mazal> Who formats a laptop withou making rescue discs , seriously
<Kilos> oh sorry inetpro  but to be honest i was helping a buntu  peep fix a prob
<mazal> without*
 * Kilos crawls back to the dog box
<Kilos> oh sinner man, where you gonna run to
<Kilos> mazal  its your fault
<andrewlsd> Kilos: "all on that day"
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hmm...
<andrewlsd> blast from the past :-)
<Kilos> you doing like pro now , trying to make me think
<Kilos> you mean with zerlgi?
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<mazal> Only thing I can't figure out with lspci is which is the bluetooth controller
<MaNI> did you try lshw as well?
<mazal> Yeah , I'm gonna leave the bluetooth for now , not important
<Kilos> hmm...
<mazal> What was my fault Kilos ?
<Kilos> lol hat pro jumped on me
<Kilos> bluetooth dongles come with a mini cd to install its drivers
<Kilos> bluesoleil thing
<Kilos> on buntu they just work
<mazal> Issie, I asked about lspci
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ja man ek terg net
<mazal> And this one is build-in , not dongle. But you don't need that to do your work. These people have way to many extras
<mazal> Gonna leave it
<mazal> Is a nice machine this actually. I would like to take it for myself. Then I can sommer put ubuntu on
<mazal> But don't think the boss will allow me
<Kilos> convert the other users to ubuntu man
<Kilos> kde 14.04
<Kilos> teach them
<mazal> Not allowed to
<mazal> Head office decide what we use remember
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> I can only decide on my own machine
<mazal> That's why I want it for my office
<mazal> Unfortunately , they already know we have it :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yay telkom sending a tech out to come see why my speed is slow
<MaNI> half expecting you to timeout and never return
<Kilos> haha ill never let them kill me
<Kilos> would even use voda to stay online
<mazal> I wonder if my vodacom dongle still works
<mazal> Do they still have that thing of disabling a number and give it to another simcard when long time not active ?
<Kilos> porting ya
<Kilos> but nowadays you go to the fone shop and they do it there
<mazal> No I mean , when you not use simcard for long time , then they disable it automatically and take the number
<Kilos> oh yes if you dont use it they give it to someone else
<inetpro> anyone have a suggestion regarding a venue for SFD 2015 yet?
<Kilos> 5 months or something
<inetpro> pieter2627: ^^
<mazal> Then mine won't work anymore. Think it hasn't been plugged in for more than 2 years
<Kilos> just fone them from it mazal  
<mazal> I wonder what of the credit that was on it then
<Kilos> or try get a balance with *111#
<mazal> Is a dongle , can't use it in a fone
<Kilos> put it in a fone man
<mazal> It doesn't have a simcard
<Kilos> sims are interchangable
<mazal> It's build-in
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> You can't even open it
<MaNI> doesn't the cover slide off?
<MaNI> ergh
<mazal> Mani , not that I recall. As I remember it is completely sealed
<Kilos> these modems are terrible things to open
<mazal> Might remember wrong though , is a long time ago
<MaNI> browser interface doesn't allow sms?
<Kilos> you gotta split one side cover off
<mazal> Think I must go dig it out and check it
<Kilos> modem-manager-gui
<mazal> But now , let;s say they gave that number to another person , for argument sake. What about my profile on myvodacom. The number is your login id
<Kilos> just try it before we speculate
<mazal> I wonder if I have that in a doc here somewhere. Then I can try login
 * mazal digs
<Kilos> they doing so well they might have forgotten to disable it
<Kilos> MaNI  you use kde?
<mazal> Found my number , but like everything in this country the site is not working right now
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> circus
<MaNI> yeah
<mazal> " please try again later "
<Kilos> yeah the kde users are growing here
<MaNI> long term kde user, never been able to tolerate gnome
<Kilos> wow i enjoyed gnome 2
<MaNI> though kde4 transition has been a huge test of faith
<Kilos> they unity thing pushed me to kde
<MaNI> the destruction of kdepim has been quite tragic, still the IDE itself is much better than anything else out there in my opinion
<MaNI> ergh s/IDE/DE
<MaNI> developer stuff on the brain
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> ditto on the unity thing , also took me to kde , eventually
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  can you please startup mt.donaldson.net some time? wanna try burn some night surfer data
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can just join us on the new one
<Kilos> hopefully get andrew up to date as well same time
 * mazal mumbels something of useless midnight data
<Kilos> i want him to see the ship and pyramid and so on too
<mazal> Build new ones
<Kilos> nono that was a major job
<mazal> hehehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'll find somewhere to put it, I cant start it up on that server as we're playing there
<ThatGraemeGuy> limited resources
<Kilos> ok ty
<mazal> Kilos: I started over about 4 times , and twice in minecraft
<mazal> You get used to it
<Kilos> no man im too busy to go through all that again from scratch
<ThatGraemeGuy> you don't really have much choice, the old server isn't coming back :-)
<Kilos> is it possible to let me get a copy of it so i can run it here please
<pieter2627> inetpro: no, have no suggestion. see that it was at the train station last year
<inetpro> was actually a very nice venue
<andrewlsd> hi, got disconnected.
<Kilos> wb andrewlsd  
<andrewlsd> ty Kilos 
<andrewlsd> installing the F-word distro :-)
<superfly> Kilos: why don't we just build it again?
<superfly> andrewlsd: NO!!! NOT FEDORA!!!
<Kilos> wow superfly  fro m scratch?
<superfly> Kilos: ja, it wasn't that difficult
<mazal> F word distro ?
<mazal> Fedora ?
<andrewlsd> yes
<Kilos> lol 
<mazal> Sjoe , haven't worked with that in looooooong time
<mazal> Fedora 10 I think it was
<Kilos> its the time online superfly  , i was using a months data every week
<andrewlsd> not my own pc. was a mission to even find a ZA mirror that had the iso file
<Kilos> but it was great fun
<Kilos> ai! that date eater and his excessive floods
<mazal> Tried many things , even Suse , but Ubuntu was where I stayed
<Kilos> andrewlsd  kde 14.04 man
<Kilos> ek sukkel met my volk
<mazal> Wassie ekkie
<Kilos> hehe
<andrewlsd> mazal: at the moment I'm using F22, Mint 17.1, Ubu 15.04, Chromixium, and Ubuntu-snappy
<andrewlsd> oh, and RH and Suse
<mazal> Wow
<Kilos> wow
<andrewlsd> just not Arch
<andrewlsd> my arch experiences have not been awesome
<mazal> RH 8 was my first ever linux expereince
<mazal> Before it went enterprise
<andrewlsd> all those distros are an occupational hazard for me
<Kilos> hmm... i dont see kde anywhere in that list
<ThatGraemeGuy> kde isn't a distro
<Kilos> kubuntu
<pieter2627> inetpro: can it be used again, or did anyone feel it lacking something?
<ThatGraemeGuy> kubuntu uses KDE
<Kilos> yes
<mazal> Anybody here have a capped axxess account ?
<mazal> Want to know if their double data is also after midnight ?
 * andrewlsd doesn't kde.
 * andrewlsd does TrinityDE
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: Axxess and Afrihost's additional data is a plain double afaik, not after hours or whatnot
<inetpro> pieter2627: don't think there was anything wrong with the venue, in fact it was very accessible 
<inetpro> just hope we don't suddenly get many more people than last year...
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening. God bless
<pieter2627> inetpro: ok
<inetpro> was quite full and will have to remember to get there early next time in order to get a front row seat so I can see better
 * inetpro is like Kilos
<inetpro> one blind eye and the other can't see 
<superfly> Kilos: ping
<Kilos> superfly  pong
<Kilos> haha inetpro  ons toppies
 * inetpro thought he was sleeping in order to adapt to the late meeting tomorrow
<Kilos> na was looking at fencing poles i have to pull out and move
<Kilos> tomorrow ill sleep all day
<superfly> Kilos: you don't remember seeing Padroni's work website?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> inetpro  will remember
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<inetpro> hmm...
 * Kilos watches the gears turning
 * inetpro trying hard to remember
 * andrewlsd goes looking at server log to see what he's missed
<Kilos> lol
<andrewlsd> Kilos: watch out. I don't want you to get cut by a sword, stay away from Polish folks (anyone actually) when they are  fencing.
<Kilos> hahaha what you smoking
<Cantide> stay away from MERS, too :S
<Kilos> hi Cantide  
<Cantide> hello :)
<andrewlsd> cheers all.
<Kilos> cheers andrewlsd  
<Kilos> later
<georgelappies> hi all
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<georgelappies> winter hit you guys yet?
<Kilos> yeah ty . too cold already
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> no one said hi to the visitor
<pieter2627> Kilos: did not even spot him
 * pieter2627 wbbl
<Kilos> nope i was busy trying to setup dropbox
<Kilos> Maaz  tell mazal http://www.techrepublic.com/article/create-a-live-system-iso-for-your-ubuntu-based-linux-machines-using-systemback/
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
<Kilos> inetpro  hot clothes tomorrow hey! expected temps 5/15°c
<pieter2627> ty Kilos 
<inetpro> expected low here is more like 2°C
<inetpro> it's about time 
<Kilos> that was pta temps we normally bit below it too
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i been freezing for weeks man and tomorrow night is a midnight shift
<inetpro> put your feet in hot water 
<Kilos> with an element in to keep it hot
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> how are things Kilos/
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> you been scarce
<magespawn> been busy 
<magespawn> there have been some scientists at the reserve installing some advanced monitering equipment
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> www.glcoherence.org
<magespawn> and heartmathsouthafrica.co.za
<Kilos> https://www.heartmath.org/gci/
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> it redirected
<magespawn> yup it is
<magespawn> just saw that myself
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> had not been to the site before
<magespawn> very interesting stuff and ideas
<Kilos> too involved all that stuff
<magespawn> yes there is a lot of detail, but the basic of it is to keep your heart and brain rhythems in sync
<Kilos> best way to do that is to sleep lots
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night all
<gremble> o/
<kulelu88> go sleep gremble 
<inetpro> go sleep kulelu88 
<kulelu88> =)
<gremble> But I just said hello
<gremble> Why am I being chased to bed?
<kulelu88> exams gremble 
<gremble> I only write on the 11th again
<gremble> I am free to write lisp interpreters all day :P
<kulelu88> how was your first paper?
<gremble> It was alright. Differential equations is a difficult subject ;/ 
<gremble> But I think it went alright
<gremble> I studied rather hard for it
<kulelu88> good stuff. You don't want to end up a 5th year doing 2nd year modules :P
<gremble> Nope
<gremble> I have to finish next year
<gremble> I am getting old. It is time for me to finish up, get a job and move out of the hosue
<gremble> house*
<kulelu88> ehh I'm also looking for a pad 
<gremble> A launch pad? 
<kulelu88> apartment pad =)
<gremble> I'm more excited about the idea of living on my own than I am by the idea of actually looking for a place to stay
<gremble> haha
<gremble> I can't even go buy a shirt, nevermind something like a home
<kulelu88> i thought I was excited too, then I realized that I need to cook for myself as well
<gremble> Haha I like cooking at least
<gremble> I make awesome food when I cook for myself
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> yeah I'll get used to it also. Plenty of opportunity to become a maestro in the kitchen
<gremble> That or starvation
<gremble> Let Darwin decide
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> how far away are you planning?
<gremble> Where I can get a job opportunity. I will probably try and see if I can do postgraduate somewhere
<gremble> Preferrably Germany, but probably UP
<kulelu88> try to find a remote job
<gremble> I still have to decide on a career xD
<kulelu88> IT, cause money is important
<gremble> Probably something in IT/Math. Preferably a computer scientist research position
<kulelu88> don't end up as 1 of those guys who marries his lecturer gf now
<gremble> I'll try not to
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> Unless shes hoooooottttttt
<gremble> Haha There's always an exception
<kulelu88> Most of the hotties are studying BCom or BA
<kulelu88> or ... if you want a vrou first, BEd
<kulelu88> =D
<gremble> Haha I'm already married to my work and so far there has only been a handful of girls that have been able to pull me away from it
<kulelu88> instagram photos or you lying
<gremble> I don't even have photo's of myself on facebook... 
<kulelu88> Now I know you are not an internet noob :D no sane person would put photos online willingly :D
<gremble> I'm glad we finally got that out of the way then :P
<gremble> Dammit
<kulelu88> hows this weather though. ons kan kak in June
<gremble> I have to port my half-built Scheme parser from String to Text
<gremble> -_-
<kulelu88> yeah you should definitely become a software engineer
<gremble> This ice wind is kind of shitt
<gremble> shitty*
<gremble> I only build things that I like :x
<gremble> That is why I am not really considering that
<gremble> I want to learn lisp, but I don't have a lisp interpreter. So I am building one :D
<kulelu88> pay is shit here, but a nice job at GooFace will do you good
<kulelu88> lisp is that () () () () language?
<gremble> Yup
<gremble> ( ( ( ( ( ( ) ) ) ) ) language
<kulelu88> learn this if you're fascinated by strange languages: #crystal-language
<gremble> although I think I missed a bracket
<kulelu88> you did!
<gremble> haha
<gremble> I'm playing with functional languages specifically
<gremble> Next is Erlang and Elm
<gremble> But I am pretty sure that I can Elm when I can Haskell, since Elm just twists some things around
<gremble> crystal scares me because it is once again one of those dynamically typed langauges
<kulelu88> didn't we conclude that functional and imperative are almost the same?
<kulelu88> it is actually a static language that compiles
<kulelu88> it does type inference
<gremble> functional and imperative is very much not the same though. I think the conclusion you made was when we had a main function with a bunch of do statements
<gremble> Which is were functions and actions get mixed up
<gremble> and the whole monad business gets confusing
<gremble> Getting coffee so I can code
<kulelu88> I suck at jargon, so I'll just say I know what a monad is
<gremble> Yes, I'm sorry. It's weird. Monads are the things that make functional programming smell a bit like imperative programming at times
<gremble> They're weird math things
<gremble> I'm not even going to pretend to understand enough of them to give you an illuminating explanation
<gremble> xD
<kulelu88> frankly, it sounds like too much effort to code something functionally 
<gremble> Ask me after July :P
<kulelu88> do you not need tests for functional programming?
<gremble> unit tests?
<kulelu88> I'm guessing a functional test would be stupid?
<gremble> No? You can still have logic flaws
<gremble> But luckily they are gauranteed to be consistent :P
<gremble> functional programming is not some magic bullet that solves all mankinds problems and feeds the poor in America. It is just another programming paradigm like imperative or object orientated
<gremble> But instead of making use of sequences of commands or objects sending messages and doing things, its just functions
<kulelu88> but a function can never be "untrue"
<gremble> What do you mean by 'untrue'?
<kulelu88> I sometimes have alternate thinking in programming, so where I might say untrue, some might interpret as "false", although they could be different
<gremble> No, that I get. I meant as in this context 
<gremble> What would a false function be and why is it significant?
<kulelu88> say for example, (and it is getting challenging to try to explain this), your function is testing 2+2, which you assume to equal to a non-negative number.  would a functional test be applicable to make sure the function is right and almost always returns a positive number?
<kulelu88> let us assume that the function only accepts non-negative numbers
<gremble> We should probably have these conversations earlier in the evenings :P Anyway, since your function cannot behave in any other way than expected due to purity(they don't allow a state change of any kind) and type constraints, they are guarenteed by the compiler to produce the expected results
<gremble> Testing would be to insure that the integration between functions works as expected
<gremble> Say that you handle JSON properly in your parser function and that it doesn't die with malformed JSON etc
<kulelu88> aah, so more complicated tests are what is needed
<gremble> Same goes for python, except with python you need additional tests to make sure that you types are infered as expected
<gremble> The more complext your tests are in what they test for, the better tests they are
<kulelu88> I'll only understand testing the day I write solid software that needs it
<gremble> So you're the cowboy that our lecturers warned us against ;P
<gremble> Cheers. I am going to hit the sack before I work any harder on this
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-04
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> morning barrydk  inetpro  and others
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> Oom Kilos , thank you for the link. I am testing that app as we speak
<mazal> Already made an iso , busy installing it to another pc to test
<Kilos> oh the new backup thing
<Kilos> cool let me know
<mazal> Will , just imaging the test pc first
<mazal> will do*
<mazal> In case it don't work
<Kilos> b ut apparently remastersys should keep on working as well
<mazal> This is better oom , more features
<mazal> If it works
<mazal> And I think it will be developed more , unlike remaster that is dead
<mazal> My favourite imaging tool seems to be dead too :( redo backup
<Kilos> ai!
 * mazal wishles a tune while he waits
<mazal> Ag nee I give up , I can not spell or type
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wistles
<Kilos> oo
<Kilos> whistle
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> Maaz  spell whistle
<Maaz> Kilos: That seems correct. Carry on
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<Kilos> luckily we got this tab complete or i would type pietie everytime
<Kilos> hi that
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<pieter2627> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :)
<mazal> Oom Kilos
<Kilos> ya seun
<mazal> No info yet , the installer unable to wipe the current partition
<Kilos> hi Cryterion  
<mazal> dd unable to wipe current partition
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<mazal> I am now trying another boot cd to that have a drive eraser to try and get the current partition off as the installer doesn't work with that one on
<Kilos> hmm...
<mazal> Even dd does nothing to wipe the drive
<mazal> Unless my dd command was wrong
<Kilos> oh my
<Cryterion> Hi, tks
<mazal> Hi Cryterion , welcome here ;)
<Kilos> boot from the new thing and look for gparted
<mazal> gparted failed also
<mazal> Wiped it 5 times with gparted
<Kilos> hmm...
<mazal> When installer starts , current partition re-apears
<ThatGraemeGuy> try contacting a priest, maybe it needs an exorcism. sounds like it might be possessed
<Kilos> zero i
<Kilos> it
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I even tried sudo dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda1
<mazal> To zero it , didn't work
<ThatGraemeGuy> open it up and splash some holy water on the platters
<Kilos> wait
<ThatGraemeGuy> (not really please don't open hard disks)
<mazal> Now I am trying another app on another linux boor cd to zero it
<mazal> boot*
<Kilos> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<Kilos> wait more
<Kilos> dc3dd wipe=/dev/sdX
<mazal> I am amazed that gparted failed , never seen that before
<mazal> Unless this drive is physically something wrong
<Kilos> look at disk utility as well if those commands dont work
<mazal> And gparted was run from boot cd without mounting that drive , on 2 different os boot cd's
<mazal> both failed
<Kilos> try the wipe one first
<mazal> K oom , waiting for the current drive wipe app to complete and will test again. Then will try those commands
<mazal> Looks like the current one is doing something as I am at least getting some progress output
<Kilos> disk utility shows lots of info
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> Didn't have this once before a while back oom ?
<mazal> you*
<Kilos> what?
<mazal> Where a drive struggled to get partition of
<Kilos> ya a few times with different drives but i use many tools
<Kilos> last resort is always boot from 98 cd and fdisk
<mazal> lol
<mazal> dd is my last resort always
<Kilos> also ubcd is good at times
<mazal> If that fails I get stuck
<Kilos> disk utility
<Kilos> will tell you whats up
<Kilos> the gnome one
<mazal> The current one ( disk eraser on parted magic ) is only at 48% now running very slow , so I think it's working
<ThatGraemeGuy> do you want to wipe the disk?
<mazal> Yeah
<mazal> I want to do a install on it , but installers fails to get current partition of
<Kilos> i like gnome-disk-utility, it can do lots too
<mazal> Then install can't continue , so then started battling the get the current partitio of
<ThatGraemeGuy> try wiping mbr, sudo dd if =/dev/zero of =/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<mazal> Will try if current runs fails also thanx
<mazal> I tried that command , just without the bs and count at the end and didn't work
<ThatGraemeGuy> on /dev/sda or /dev/sda1
<Kilos> use the complete command man
<mazal> tried both Graeme sda and sda1
<ThatGraemeGuy> sudo dd if =/dev/zero of =/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<ThatGraemeGuy> try that
<ThatGraemeGuy> if that doesn't work then the disk is likely a dud
<mazal> Will do if current fails , don't want to interrupt that one now
<ThatGraemeGuy> no space between 'of' and '=', sorry
<ThatGraemeGuy> old drive?
<mazal> Not really , 3 years
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah probably dying/dead
<mazal> Will defnitely not put something very important on it now
<mazal> Will finish testing , put image back , give to user I don't like lol :)
<mazal> I see this app that is currently running is using dc3dd , is that a varient of dd ?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> that was a command i got from one of the lubuntu dev guys
<Kilos> dc3dd wipe=/dev/sdX
<Kilos> is that what you are using?
<mazal> 75%
<mazal> Almost there
<mazal> Kilos: That what the app is using that I am using
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> Is part of a boot cd called " parted magic ". We normally use it to copy data of from drives that has broken OS's and can't boot
<Kilos> you can also get this http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html
<mazal> I have that somewhere
<Kilos> takes lots of thinking though
<mazal> Backed up so well that I can't remember where
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Yeah I used it once , and it was a bit confusing
<mazal> May I ask what that the bs and count stand for in the dd command ?
<Kilos> work
<mazal> block size ?
<Kilos> i dunno i just use it
<Kilos> its like driving a car, you dont need to know how the engine works
<MaNI> block size
<MaNI> it writes count blocks of bs size - the two combined is your total size
<mazal> thanx
<Kilos> ty MaNI  
<mazal> ok , done , let's try the install again
<mazal> Drive is finally clean , install started , Kilos should have some feedback in 40 min or so
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<superfly> naandsê Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Kilos: Works flawlessny , installs successfully , BUT it took over all my configs and data. Needs to check where to disable that
<mazal> Is fine when you re-install own pc , but don't want that installing to someone else's pc
<Kilos> what size was the iso?
<mazal> 2.9gig
<mazal> I don't have much in my home , just some docs and mail
<mazal> And it also have 4gig size limit
<mazal> Same as remaster
<Kilos> yes, check if one can do it as a install only not a backup
<mazal> k
<mazal> will do
 * Padroni greets the room
 * ThatGraemeGuy nods
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Kilos> you well?
<Padroni> I am good
<Padroni> crazy busy :/
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> good day
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you say so
<ThatGraemeGuy> ;-p
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> kinda winter here
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah I had to find my scarf & beanie this morning, brrrr! :-o
<barrydk> Lekker man lekker
<Kilos> lol
<barrydk> Kilos: mazal se hy sal nou kom rapporteer as ins internet hou, kry ook seker mar koud shame, hy is an en af vanmore
<Kilos> dankie barrydk  
<mazal> Om Kilos , feedback:
<Kilos> yip?
<mazal> 1. Creation side. App uses gui interface than can be tricky as there is no manual or documentation at all. Once you know what to do and where to do it , it works very easily
<mazal> 2. User configs at creation side: There is an option to disable user data transfer , however even with it disabled my configs still transfered to iso
<Kilos> write the documentation for them
<mazal> This is either a big or intended , I dunnno , but that bit bothers me a bit
<mazal> 3. Installation side: Again can be tricky as no documentation exists. Ths iso boots normally but them at first glance it seems there is no install option at all
<mazal> After some fiddling I discovered you have to run the app on the live iso itself which triggers the installation
<mazal> IE: While running on the live iso , go to system and start up systemback
<mazal> Installation itself is very easy , but again one strange option caused some dofficulty
<mazal> When doing partitioning , there is an arrow that says " edit partition information " , which actually is " apply current changes "
<mazal> If you don't click this and think it is actually and edit option as the description says then you can't continue
<mazal> After finding that out through trial and error I did the install , which itself runs very fast and easy
<mazal> New username , password and hostname can be set
<mazal> 4. Transfer of user data at installation side: Here is a big flaw imo
<mazal> By default this is set to "on" at installation. Your user settings will be transfered to the new install
<mazal> So if you give the iso for someone to try out and he/she doesn't manually disable that during installation they will have all you configs , passwords etc.
<mazal> This problem exists even if you did disable it during iso creation.
<TinuvaMac> http://www.piedpiper.com/ and http://www.hooli.xyz/
<ThatGraemeGuy> holy wall of text batman
<mazal> Apart from that problem and lack of documentation that explains how the program actually works , it is a very nice app that works excellent and fast
<ThatGraemeGuy> what app?
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: systemback , a live iso creator I tested for Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh
<ThatGraemeGuy> sounds like work
<mazal> remastersys is dead so looking for alternatives
<mazal> Kilos: Test was done on Kubunu , dunno if it works on unity as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> what would you use such a thing for?
<mazal> Quickly re-install a system withou having to do updates or install all the extra apps needed
<Kilos> to do updated installs on other pcs ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> uuuuhhh
<ThatGraemeGuy> k
<mazal> is also very handy for new users who want to try Ubuntu and don't even know how to add repos and install apps
<magespawn> without the need to connect to the internet on the machine being updated or installed
<mazal> yep
<mazal> Everything is as the source machine was when iso was made , excluding user data
<ThatGraemeGuy> #thirdworldproblems
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<mazal> I use it myself when I re-install. Saves lots of time and data
<mazal> Even extra repos added is as is
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have a puppet recipe i run if i need to re-install for some reason
<mazal> For me is purely a time saving and data saving measure and works very well
<mazal> Kilos: So for me , the verdict is fine for your own machine , but I would not give a iso made by this app for a friend. There is no gaurentee he/she will remember to disable the "transfer user config" setting
<mazal> They should change it that if you disabled that at creation then it should not be in the iso at all
<Kilos> if you do then you give the how to as well
<Kilos> maybe you can disable it before you make he iso
<magespawn> mazal if you were going to do this to make iso for other people to use you could do a generic machine there fore no user sensitive data
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<mazal> Yeah , good idea magespawn
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Padroni> if you send the following via Skype, it will crash skype on both ends:
<Padroni> http://:
<TinuvaMac> except there is an update out for it
<Padroni> yeah but who updates skype?
<Padroni> and the update is only for iOS as far as I know
<Padroni> Sorry, skype for Mac is unaffected
<Padroni> tried it yesterday - works on my skype
<MaNI> they don't even mention linux, I think they have forgotten they even have a linux client
<MaNI> which is maybe a good thing so that they can't ruin it as much as the others
<Padroni> meh
<Padroni> I do not trust anything out of the USA anymore.
<MaNI> windows client gets worse with every release
<Padroni> Skype / Dropbox / Google Drive / Gmail / etc
<MaNI> I've never trusted google anything
<Padroni> NSA has free range to spy on anything by a foreigner that goes past the US border
<MaNI> and not because of NSA/USA but because of google themselves :p
<MaNI> I begrudgingly use dropbox for some clients, it is overrated to put it nicely
<MaNI> skype unfortunately I have no choice, too many clients use it
<MaNI> and as bad as it has become the alternatives still seem to be worse, I don't understand why something better hasn't come out
<Padroni> preach it, bro
<Padroni> I use mega.co.nz as a Dropbox replacement
<Padroni> 50GB storage
<Padroni> run by Kim Dotcom (ex megaupload)
<MaNI> but yeah we made it company policy not to talk about internal company stuff on skype anymore at least 
<MaNI> so only for customers who insist on using it
<MaNI> problem with kim dotcom is that he will probably get raided again at some point
<MaNI> 50gb is pretty tempting though
<gremble> Skype for linux is also supposed to be unaffected
<magespawn> can you use your skype account with another client, say pidgin?
<Padroni> i have no idea
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes and no
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can, but the way it plugs in, you still need the actual skype client running
<magespawn> ahh right
<Padroni> well that is just silly
<Padroni> but - this being a MS program
<ThatGraemeGuy> so pidgin acts as a front-end for the skype client, it can't speak the skype protocol on its own
<Padroni> makes all the sense in the world
<ThatGraemeGuy> its been like that since day 1
<magespawn> not much point really
<Padroni> even worse
<ThatGraemeGuy> but let me not get in the way of mindless Microsoft-bashing, carry on
<Padroni> I am not a fan.  Sue me...
<Padroni> ;
<Padroni> ;)
<ThatGraemeGuy> nothing wrong with that
<Padroni> I think I have reached unproductive 'o clock
<magespawn> yup just about home time too
<Padroni> what just happened?
<magespawn> you left and came back uncloaked
<Padroni> odd
<Padroni> time to go to bed, methinks.
<Padroni> Have a good one, folks
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> right that is me out of here too, chat later all
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> twice in one day hey Kilos 
<Kilos> ye4ah i like you
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you one of my early helpers
<Kilos> and didnt tell me rtfs all the time
<Kilos> ohi inetpro  ,didnt see you lurking there
<magespawn> hmm. lol
<magespawn> still learning even now though
<magespawn> installing vlc on centos, at the moment
<Kilos> vlc works everywhere i think
<magespawn> yup, not in the standard repos for centos though
<magespawn> different working with yum etc. takes a a little of bit getting used to
<Kilos> hehe
<gremble> Isn't yum deprecated?
<magespawn> still works here, i am running 6.6
<magespawn> i could not find 7 for i386/32bit
<gremble> Ah, yes. dnf will start replacing yum in fedora 22. You're probably not running fedora. CentOS?
<Kilos> are you using it just to learn with magespawn  
<Kilos> the yum thing i mean
<magespawn> gremble yup
<magespawn> yes Kilos the new Linux+ uses both debian/ubuntu and rhel/centos examples in the book
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> brb
<stickyboy> yum winning
<Kilos> ugh
<magespawn> back
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<Kilos> you keep learning, its good for you
<Kilos> just dont get like pro and get forgetful
 * Kilos hides
<stickyboy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Li3hXsDtMak
<stickyboy> Meek Mill mixtape...
<stickyboy> Now time to write some ansible playbooks.
<magespawn> hmm still not playing the videos i wanted to watch, something else must be missing/wrong
<stickyboy> magespawn: CentOS 6 on the desktop. LOL.
<stickyboy> you crazy, br0.
<magespawn> hah, just doing it for the experience really
<gremble> CentOS is good to work with if you're doing any LPI stuff
<gremble> CentOS or perhaps SuSE
<magespawn> gremble: that is the plan, busy working my way through the comptia linux + study guide
<stickyboy> SuSE is Novell and Novell is no.
<stickyboy> #nope
<stickyboy> CentOS is great. I run my compute / storage cluster on it at work. 10 machines...
<stickyboy> But web / database? Ubuntu 14.04. Nice mix of stable and features.
<gremble> Or be brave and use gentoo
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hello inetpro  
<stickyboy> gremble: Arch++
<gremble> Hey inetpro. You're just in time. We are about to help Kilos install gentoo
<stickyboy> Arch is like Gentoo without having to re-compile your system every few days. ;)
<Kilos> lol nono i know my limits
<gremble> So far I haven't found a system that I like more than Arch.
<Kilos> i only use stuff pro and fly can help me with
<stickyboy> gremble: Mmmm :)
<stickyboy> gremble: I got two Arch systems.
<stickyboy> It is really nice. Simple...
<gremble> I feel like I want to use NixOS and voidlinux still
<stickyboy> I love the "upstream stable" policy of Arch.
<stickyboy> gremble: Indeed, I also want to try NixOS.
<inetpro> lol
 * inetpro should perhaps try gentoo at some point
<inetpro> just so I can say, been there done that
<gremble> Sure, grab an old laptop, play around while watching TV
<inetpro> ai!
<gremble> You'll need something to keep you busy with while everything compiles
<gremble> Or fails to
<gremble> :P
<inetpro> exactly why I don't go there
<inetpro> but sounds like fun to build only what you really need
<Kilos> play minetest then
<gremble> That is exactly why I run arch instead of prerolled distros
<inetpro> reminds me of the days when we started by compiling gcc with gcc 
<gremble> :P
<gremble> I'm busy with a lisp interpreter in haskell. 
<stickyboy> inetpro: Linux From Scratch. :D
<stickyboy> I did LFS a few times.
<gremble> I want to make a haskell interpreter in that lisp so it is full circle
<gremble> :P
<inetpro> stickyboy: no that was on Solaris
<inetpro> so much is taken for granted these days
<gremble> Such as?
<inetpro> everything just works :-)
<gremble> :P
<inetpro> ok maybe not everything
<stickyboy> inetpro: Yes hehe.
<stickyboy> Man, we used to have to configure refresh rates in XF86. :P
<stickyboy> And if you get the modeline wrong your monitor could be toast.
<stickyboy> hehehehe
<magespawn> sounds like a lot of fun
<magespawn> a good way to get new hardware, if you do not like the old
<Kilos> haha
<gremble> Someone is selling lenovo T540's quite cheaply.. but apparently they brick when you try and install linux. Completely crippling the motherboard
<gremble> Makes me sad
<gremble> haha
<Kilos> why would that be
<Kilos> bios corrupt
<magespawn> how would that happen?
<Kilos> something in bios is win only
<Kilos> flash bios
<magespawn> flash it?
<Kilos> upgrade to original manufacturer bios
<Kilos> gremble  what is quite cheaply
<gremble> The lenovo bios(or rather uefi I think) is one of those ugly ones that do the magic to make windows boot faster
<gremble> R2500 each
<gremble> They're refurbished 
<magespawn> can you not set them to legacy boot/
<magespawn> ?
<gremble> The fix is apparently to reflash the lenovo firmware
<magespawn> from where?
<gremble> Newer firmware
<gremble> so Lenovo
<gremble> I am not sure what the process of flashing entails
<gremble> I think I did it once when I was like 12
<magespawn> i was talking about the laptops themselves
<stickyboy> EFI stub boot is winning
<gremble> Oh, I have no idea
<gremble> could be stolen :P
<gremble> It probably isnt
<magespawn> okay then
<gremble> hahaha
<gremble> With cheap things like that, I believe in a dont ask, don't tell framework
<gremble> :P
<magespawn> hmm, that might be a good thing to find out
<Kilos> gremble  you have the specs for them?
<gremble> i7's with 8GB ram. More specific specs you can just look at the T540 specs online
<gremble> Not sure about the harddrive sizes though
<magespawn> that is a good price then, i would like to get my hands on one of those
<Kilos> wow thats a nice lappy
<Kilos> must be able to flash
<magespawn> i am using a 40Gb here, so anything would be an improvement
<gremble> ^ same :P
<gremble> compaq 6510b 
<gremble> :P
<magespawn> mecer experession dl75
<magespawn> expression
<Kilos> i had one pc with xp i hink that flashed from the OS
<Kilos> others you need a boot flash disk
<inetpro> Kilos: are you and your board members ready for the meeting this time around?
<Kilos> some cant make it so im hoping others popin, but we got 2 early votes so i need to just find out about the quorum thing
<Kilos> ty for the hard work inetpro  TB warns me every morning hehe
<Kilos> even about no meetings
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> Kilos: you need 4 members IIRC
<Kilos> yes but what happens if you already have two early votes, can 2 then have the meet still
<Kilos> im trying to find that out
<inetpro> what is 2 early votes?
<Kilos> because they cant attend because of project releases etc
<Kilos> so they mailed the board their votes after reading the wiki pages
<Kilos> and i think they know some of the new applicants
<inetpro> well... does it really matter?
<Kilos> thats what i want to find out
<inetpro> ping your team sir and make sure they be there
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im nagging all the time
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> just use a bit tact
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> "Tact is the art of making a point without making an enemy." - Isaac Newton
<Kilos> hibana got the sjambok
<inetpro> no no no...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i needed that laugh
<inetpro> let him keep that rather
<Kilos> kinda cold here
<inetpro> very cold
<Kilos> gonna ice tonight
<gremble> Newton should probably not be commenting on tact
<gremble> :P
<gremble> He had little to no social skills
<gremble> :P
<magespawn> never said he had any
<inetpro> gremble: ai! :-)
<Kilos> i am very tactful
<Kilos> as long as everyone agrees with me
<gremble> remoteinterview.io
<gremble> https://codepad.remoteinterview.io
<Kilos> eish i need lotsa data
<Kilos> they even interview live
<Kilos> cc okes i think
<magespawn> gremble what is that?
<gremble> Pairprogramming
<gremble> remotely
<gremble> Pretty cool
<gremble> https://codepad.remoteinterview.io/#?roomid=V07jz4QVG8
<magespawn> yes indeed, also a good way to learn
<inetpro> Kilos: \o/ 
<inetpro> nice to see you actually have a real meeting for a change
<Kilos> hehe
 * inetpro lurking for a few minutes
<inetpro> need to go sleep actually
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> might be a good idea
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> gremble: looks like it is actually set up to do a interview type test
<magespawn> s/a/an
<gremble> That is the name for it, but it is equally useful for pair programming. Although for that it is not difficult to use codepen or spinning up a VPS and ssh'ing into a screen session
<gremble> I've done both. Cooperative coding is really odd
<magespawn> i would like to watch a session
<superfly> Pad<tab>
<superfly> I got his mail, anyways.
<magespawn> time for bed anyway, good night
<gremble> Cheers
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you saying cheers to mage gremble  ?
<Kilos> or you going
<gremble> Saying good night to the person leaving
<Kilos> good, im normally asleep by now
<melodie> good night
<gremble> good night melodie 
<melodie> Kilos go get your night sleep! :D
<melodie> good night gremble thants
<gremble> He has a meeting to attend
<Kilos> i cant one more meet in 15 mins
<Kilos> night melodie  see you tomorrow
<Kilos> sorry
<melodie> don't be sorry 
<melodie> good night good night²³
<melodie> :D
<gremble> I think I am going to do that as well
<Kilos> night gremble  sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-05
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> morning superfly  
 * Kilos waves to tumbleweed
<Kilos> hi barrydk  koud ne
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<barrydk> Hi Kilos, neeman lekker man lekker
<Kilos> ai! jy moet pikkewyn bloed he
<barrydk> sies man hoe kan jy nou so se
<Kilos> grass is white with the frost
<Kilos> haha
<barrydk> nou kan al die ongewenste insekte ook vrek
<Kilos> ja die wat nie onder goed wegkruip nie
<tumbleweed> hi Kilos
<Kilos> you well tumbleweed  ?
<tumbleweed> pretty good, yep. You?
<Kilos> good ty
<barrydk> Ek glo ons moet 'n koue winter he om 'n nat somer te he
<Kilos> well if it doesnt get so cold there wont be peaches, plums pears etc next summer
<Kilos> but i think we have more drought coming
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<superfly> hi, morning
<mazal> More superfly , kilos
<mazal> I'm freeekin freeeeeezing
<Kilos> yeah very cold, even sun got no power
<barrydk> Hi superfly
<barrydk> More mazal
<mazal> I'm on my 3rd coffee and it aint helping lol
<Kilos> inetpro  must be a block of ice after biking to work
<mazal> More oom barry
<barrydk> Eks nie met jou antie getroud nie mazal
<mazal> Gaan pluk vir my paar geel blomme man
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good mornings
<barrydk> more inetpro
<mazal> Morning inetpro
<Kilos> hi inetpro  cold hey?
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<gremble> o/
<gremble> Good morning folks
<Kilos> hi gremble  please give me the link for those lappies again, i cant scroll back far enough
<Kilos> and finding logs drives me nuts
<Kilos> i dunno why konversation doesnt scroll back the 1800 lines i set it to do
<Kilos> grrr
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> gremble  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2117760
<Kilos> i think thats the prob with them, must be fixable
<Kilos> telkom tech should be here around 11am so then we see how fast we can get things going
<magespawn> what are they coming to do Kilos ?
<Kilos> to speed up my connection magespawn  
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> It is a guy on my facebook that is selling them
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> would be nice to get one to work on then once you have the fix sorted buy and sell them
<Kilos> but for win peeps its easy
<Kilos> magespawn  my tower needs to be upgraded to lte, tech guy will put in a recomendation
<Kilos> recommendation
<Kilos> i wanna fly
<mazal> Green herbs can help oom :)
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-D
<Kilos> hello SDCDev  
<pieter2627> Kilos: Cryterion is a new guy, right?
<Kilos> yip
 * pieter2627 then needs to remember to be friendly
<Kilos> what happened?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he has been in and out the last couple of days
<Kilos> hi Cryterion  
<Kilos> methinks ThatGraemeGuy  knows him from minetest
<Cryterion> hi
<Cryterion> probably :)
<mazal> Hi Cryterion , pieter2627 , oom Kilos
<mazal> and inetpro :)
<Kilos> lol hi mazal  
<pieter2627> hi mazal and Cryterion 
<pieter2627> and also welcome Cryterion 
 * mazal notes agenda for weekend
<ThatGraemeGuy> hrm
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh
<ThatGraemeGuy> ya that
<mazal> Bed , ps3 , pc , repeat
<pieter2627> Kilos: nothing I was just too lazy to greet before
<Cryterion> lol
<Kilos> hahaha
<pieter2627> mazal: condition for the repeat :p
<mazal> I should probably add eat in there somewhere also
<Cryterion> might help
<Kilos> haha no he needs to diet
<mazal> Kilos: I am lean and mean
<mazal> No need to diet
<Kilos> haha
 * Cryterion open a beer, gets ready to wait for telkom to answer
<Kilos> oh thats why you get cold easy like me
<mazal> Oh man that's not good Cryterion , good luck
<Kilos> whats the prob with telkom Cryterion  ?
<Kilos> they help me always , just takes a while
<Cryterion> did deposit, need to phone payment through so they can go ahead and install my second line
<Kilos> aha
<Cryterion> Most of time I give up after waiting on the phone for an hour
<Kilos> sjoe
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> Cryterion  tweet them
<Kilos> @TelkomZA
<superfly> ohi
<Cryterion> lol, they can't even find my order on their system now, lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> there is another tweet place that helps push things
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy the weekend. God bless
<Kilos> cheers mazal  
<Cryterion> bye, enjoy
<Kilos> you too
<Kilos> Cryterion  do you tweet?
<Kilos> https://twitter.com/hellotelkom
<Kilos> thats kinda like their helpline goodie
<Cryterion> never used twitter
<Kilos> ah
<Cryterion> seems like they've found it now
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> They had closed it, so have to reopen the order
<Kilos> eish
<gremble> Why did they close it>
<gremble> >.>
<Kilos> left hand doesnt know what the right hand is doing
<Cryterion> automatic apparently after 7 days
<superfly> that's how they keep their issue tracking stats looking good :-P
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> lol
<magespawn> if pc last then repeat
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you get there sooner or later hey
<magespawn> pieter2627: if pc last then repeat
<magespawn> sorry bit slow
<Kilos> lol np man
<magespawn> also forgot i was reading scroll back
<Kilos> haha i do that as well
<magespawn> home time for me, good night
<Kilos> cheers magespawn  
<Kilos> later
<Kilos> sjoe maar dis lelik koud
<Kilos> brrrr
<gremble> It's getting quite cold
<Kilos> water was iced this morning and temp gonna be 2°c less tonight'
<gremble> I shouldve gotten a girlfriend for the winter
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> 2 would be better
<gremble> Ah but one is already a lot of work
<Kilos> tell me about it
 * Cryterion scratches head
 * gremble scratches Cryterion's head
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> When it is cold and the sun is down, I like to stop pretending that I am adult
<Kilos> rofl
<Cryterion> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<Cryterion> hmmm, rats active on keyboard again
<gremble> I'm listening to the New York Ska-jazz ensemble
<gremble> They're quite good
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz  hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<gremble> It's the sound I make when eating a very nice apply pie
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> those rats working their way towards the cheese?
<inetpro> it's a rat race
<Kilos> lol clever
<Kilos> took a while to think it out though
<Kilos> brain frozen
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> cold hey inetpro  
<inetpro> last night was worse
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> you were just less active
<inetpro> Kilos: how did the meeting go?
<Kilos> very well ty
<Kilos> the french are very active
<Kilos> and clever too
<inetpro> it's your fault
<Kilos> why?
<inetpro> you started it all
<Kilos> started what?
<inetpro> you and your africa channel woke them up again
<inetpro> I think
<Kilos> lol i even invited them to help out today
<Kilos> the sly guy in africa is from there
<Kilos> and my tunisian makes a good chair
 * inetpro rests his case
<Kilos> its your fault
<Kilos> you and fly
<inetpro> haha, now don't you go shifting the blame
<Kilos> life was so much easier being a greeter bot
<Kilos> i even miss guys here
<Kilos> sigh
<gremble> its ok, inetpro will code the functionality into Maaz when he gets the opportunity
<gremble> then it can greet people
<Kilos> superfly  when you get some time can you do a merge on the afrika site please, to fix those niggles
<gremble> ^ I am laughting so hard to that sentence
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> gremble: ai!
<Kilos> i had a greeter script for ibids gremble  but it needs some work
<Kilos> a whole day of python work
<Kilos> if the bot joins a channel it greets everyone with its greeting, but 1 by 1
<Kilos> so major spam
<gremble> I was teasing. Please don't add that functionality to a bot. It is really unneccessary
<Kilos> nono it made my life easy
<gremble> Better would be to have ibid access the weather underground api so you can ask it the weather
<Kilos> was very lekker
<Kilos> Maaz  forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Friday: Clear. High: 16° C., Friday Night: Clear. Low: 3° C., Saturday: Clear. High: 16° C., Saturday Night: Clear. Low: 2° C., Sunday: Clear. High: 17° C., Sunday Night: Clear. Low: 2° C., Monday: Clear. High: 19° C., Monday Night: Clear. Low: 4° C., Tuesday: Clear. High: 21° C., Tuesday Night: Clear. Low: 5° C., Wednesday: Partly Cloudy. High:
<Maaz> 19° C., Wednesday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 5° C., Thursday: Chance of Rain. High: 18° …
<gremble> Oh it can
<gremble> Nice
<Kilos> ibids are great bots
<Kilos> Cryterion  i forgot to ask you
<Kilos> tell us a bit about yourself
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Cryterion> Kilos, average type of person I guess, I work, play, eat sleep etc, :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man
<gremble> He is a robot
<gremble> I can see it in the generality of the response
<Kilos> where do you work , what system do you use
 * Cryterion lol
<Kilos> what town are you in
<Kilos> what kind of work do you do
<Cryterion> I'm process control and automation, mainly for the Baking/Food industry
<Kilos> can you help noobs here or do you need help 
<gremble> I have something fun for you guys to do while you are sitting around and being bored. Collatz sequences. Take a number, if it is even divide it by two, if it is odd, multiply by 3 and add 1. The number you get is then your next number
<Cryterion> I can help where I can, I'm still learning Linux atm, only been on the os about 2 years now 
<gremble> It is thought that for any starting number, the sequences ends at 1
<Kilos> ai! grumbles
<Kilos> he is busy introducing himself
<Cryterion> Programming etc is not a problem, embedded c is my background
<gremble> I want to learn embedded c. :c
<Kilos> sounds good Cryterion  go on
<Cryterion> same as normal c, except not object driven, but goes back to interrupt driven/cycles, no thread options
<Kilos> we need clever peeps here to help me
 * superfly has done a fair amount of embedded C and C++
<Cryterion> www.anmarbaking.co.za
<Kilos> ai! now you make me hungry
<Cryterion> That website will let you know what I do
<Cryterion> lol
<superfly> Cryterion: I work for http://nomanini.com
<Kilos> ah in banana valley
<Cryterion> I range from embedded coding, pc coding, right through to design/selection of refrigeration electrical (high current) and steel fabrication
<gremble> banana valley?
<Cryterion> Sounds like Natal
<Kilos> natal
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> Durban myself
<Kilos> nice you must meet some of the guys down there
<magespawn> Cryterion: cools beans, there are few people from here and DLUG in and around Durban, i am up in hluhluwe
<Kilos> oh inetpro , i just woke up, 
<Kilos> wwk wasnt at the meeting
<Kilos> and jacques-stry has been scarce
<Cryterion> hluhluwe just up the road
<magespawn> aways up the road
<Cryterion> Sometimes travel around, so know most of the country already
<Kilos> sounds good Cryterion  nice to have you here
<Kilos> how did you find us
<Cryterion> Thanks
<Cryterion> Got onto freenode through minetest, thatgraemeguy and I run the SA minetest server
<Kilos> cool
<Cryterion> realised most of the SA guys were here as well, so hoped along
<Kilos> do you use ubuntu?
<Cryterion> yep
<Kilos> unity?
<Cryterion> no, don't know enough about it yet
<Kilos> ubuntu out the box is unity
<Kilos> sympathies
<Kilos> mind you maybe its better now
<Cryterion> I run ubuntu on all my computers, but unfortunately at work I have to let some run on windows :(
<Kilos> it actually works well when working
<superfly> gremble: http://bin.snyman.info/56k4f
<Kilos> most guys have to use win at work
<superfly> Cryterion: what micro's do you use?
<Cryterion> I still have to use windows for only 1 thing, just until I find a good cad prog to compete with autocad
<superfly> Cryterion: ah yes, CAD is something that is still mostly Windows-only
<MaNI> this is why kvm was invented
<superfly> Cryterion: one of the guys on our team dual-boots because he doubles as an industrial designer
<MaNI> keep that windows bottled away where it can't hurt anything :p
<Cryterion> micro's I use are still 8051 arch, busy working on dev atm to go next level
<Cryterion> I run VirtualBox, although I should've gone dual boot
<Cryterion> But VB helps as only require windows for autocad, wine just doesn't work for it yet
<gremble> superfly: bin.snyman.info/v8bx5
<Kilos> oh gremble  btw flashrom might be able to sort those lappies
<superfly> Cryterion: we currently use HCS08
<superfly> (in particular, Freescale GT16A
<Kilos> Cryterion  superfly  is our python mamba
<Kilos> and just about everything else as well
<superfly> gremble: haskell?
<Kilos> builds great sites
<gremble> superfly: Yup
<superfly> gremble: I could probably make the Python more functional, but I prefer being able to read what I write :-P
<Cryterion> kwl
<gremble> Hahaha 
<gremble> Granted
<superfly> Yeah, that's my only gripe with functional programming languages, they tend to be unreadable
<magespawn> i can sort of understand the python but the other, i have no idea what it does
<Kilos> Cryterion  are you on lp yet?
<Kilos> hi solidity  
<solidity> hi
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Cryterion> lp?
<Kilos> launchpad
<gremble> The top one recursively calls itself. if it is even, it builds a list (the : constructor) where the next number is made with the function
<gremble> same with when it is odd
<Cryterion> Yes
<gremble> the last two are helper functions
<Kilos> cool then you can join us there too Cryterion  
<superfly> gremble: yep, I can figure that out, but it took me a while
<Cryterion> Can't sign the code of conduct as website won't accept key
<Kilos> inetpro  link please
<inetpro> link link link... for what?
<Kilos> za on lp
<gremble> I'm not going to lie. After playing around with haskell, I think it is starting to become my new favourite language
<solidity> I don't like ubuntu at all, can I still hang out here?
<superfly> gremble: I've heard a few people say that.
<Kilos> solidity  yes
<gremble> yup solidity. They haven't chased me away yet
<gremble> :P
<solidity> cool
<Kilos> what do you like
<inetpro> Kilos: you mean this one?
<inetpro> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<Kilos> there Cryterion  
<Kilos> i hope so ty inetpro  
<solidity> While I'm functionally useless with it and still learning the basics: Gentoo.
<Kilos> ya tick join
<Cryterion> Joined
<Kilos> ah we need a gentoo man here
<inetpro> Kilos: isn't this stuff all on our website at https://ubuntu-za.org ?
<Kilos> Cryterion  solidity  go see https://ubuntu-za.org
<Kilos> Cryterion  when something doesnt work then you call mrfixit
<inetpro> sorry Kilos
 * inetpro was not following the conversation
<Kilos> np inetpro  
<Kilos> you always there when needed
<Cryterion> Kilos: I did go through the page, link is in topic I think
<Kilos> cool and we have a how to on singing the coc
<Kilos> i had to get help from mrfixit and the fly
<Cryterion> Read through etc, and also got to the meeting minutes etc, only thing I could complete was sending in my public key, website just wouldn't accept it
<Cryterion> couldn't complete*
<Kilos> i think we have an easier how to
<Kilos> lemme try find it
<Kilos> Cryterion  http://bin.snyman.info/mke5s
<Kilos> try that
<Kilos> if it doesnt work call mrfixit
<Kilos> that coc was a nightmare
<Kilos> i need to go get a hot water bottle
<Cryterion> warm bed :)
<Kilos> desktop dont work in bed
<Kilos> on my knees with a blanket over helps
 * Cryterion needs 191 bytes of random data
<solidity> I'm wearing two pairs of pants.
<solidity> And a blanket.
<Kilos> you in the tvl?
<Kilos> just type something Cryterion  
<solidity> Get a cat to walk over your keyboard.
<Kilos> it will tell you when its enough
<Cryterion> down to 94 bytes now lol
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> hmm, cats nots here, otherwise she would
<gremble> pipe from /dev/random? 
<Cryterion> Nope, failed again, says it either not correct, or I've pushed it to a server already
<gremble> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe57yiyTwkA
<Kilos> oh my
<Cryterion> Key is 10 block of 4 char's
<Kilos> superfly  inetpro  can one of you advise pleas
<Kilos> e
<superfly> huh?
<Kilos> the coc thing
<Kilos> for Cryterion  
<Cryterion> Can't register my public key on launchpad
<gremble> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INTERCAL
<Kilos> Cryterion  how far did it get before?
<Kilos> same place?
<Kilos> and same pc
<Cryterion> Same place, login, put fingerprint in, and says that, same pc, first 2 keys I made from work, new one now on via my cell
<Cryterion> But same pc, so will need to remove the other keys again
<Kilos> you can only use on pc , i think it matches to that pc
<Kilos> or same drive at least i dont know enough
<Cryterion> only doing it on pc, just on mobile inet connection atm
<Kilos> just know i had to do it twice from 2 different pcs
<Kilos> oh
<Cryterion> or move your key with I believe
<Kilos> i dont think you can use it from another pc at all
<Cryterion> 1 way to find out, once I get this one working and get my other laptop working properly again I'll try 
<Kilos> one day ill find someone that can give me the info
<Cryterion> best way to learn is to try it out
<Kilos> im asking the main peeps
<Cryterion> kwl
<Kilos>  it has nothing to do with the computer you sign it on, it's all about the gpg key you sign it with
<Kilos> [05/06/2015 21:31] <pleia2> you can move your gpg key to other systems 
<Kilos>  you should make sure you back up your key, if you lose it there's no way to recover it, I suggest reading this: https://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual/c481.html
<Cryterion> yep, that's what I thought, you have you priv key, and there's a pub key, you need the priv key on the new hardware
<Kilos> [05/06/2015 21:33] <Kilos> ty will do
<Kilos> [05/06/2015 21:33] <pleia2> especially "Protecting your private key"
<Cryterion> Yep, that key is private, and needs to be kept ultra safe
<Kilos> sjoe
<Cryterion> and somewhere where you can get to it
<Kilos> well
<magespawn> just finished watching ex machina
<Kilos> fix yours and save in inna safe place
<Cryterion> Got some random bytes for Me
<Kilos> just type stuff man
<Kilos> the quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dogs back
<Kilos> i think that has all the letters of the alphabet in
<Cryterion> doesn't seem to work in gedit lol
<Cryterion> but prob helped
<Cryterion> nah didn't
<Cryterion> the slow grey fox jumped over snoopy and landed on his back
<Cryterion> grrr
<Kilos> lol
<Russ_> oh hai
<Kilos> once i got to where you need to type in it just worked after that
<Kilos> hi Russ_  
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> you been here before?
<Russ_> hi Kilos welcome to IRC
<Russ_> no sir
<Cryterion> Hi Russ
<Kilos> how did you find us Russ_  
<Russ_> my mysterious ways
<Kilos> lol
<Russ_> that and MaNI spilled the beans
<Kilos> aha thats fine
<Kilos> you welcome here
<Russ_> fine?
<Russ_> lol
 * solidity blames MaNI too.
<Russ_> like am I priviledged to be allowed here?
<Kilos> no we welcome all linux users
<superfly> Russ_: you need to update nginx :-P
<Kilos> just takes long to find them
<Russ_> but I'm really lazy
<Kilos> oh you know him superfly  ?
<Russ_> no
<Russ_> he likely whois'd me
<Russ_> went to my website
<Kilos> lol
<Russ_> scanned it
<Russ_> etc
<superfly> Kilos: no, I just went to his site, and it was running nginx
<Russ_> back traced me ;D
<superfly> Russ_: I don't usually bother doing that much
<superfly> but I've traced people that way before
<Russ_> so what did you do this time then?
<Kilos> hes looking for business
<inetpro> ai! :-)
<inetpro> Kilos: tall him about cloaking
<inetpro> tell as well
<inetpro> Russ_: welcome to #ubuntu-za
<Russ_> thanks
<Russ_> very welcoming while people try to fiddle with my stuff :p
<magespawn> bed time, good night all
<Cryterion> Kilos: didn't work again, I'll try again in the morning
<gremble> Good night magespawn 
<Kilos> Russ_  you can /j #freenode and ask staff for a cloak
<Kilos> night mage
<inetpro> Russ_: your site without the "www." gives us a 404 error
<gremble> It is how they do
<Russ_> I know inetpro 
<inetpro> ah
<Russ_> :)
<Kilos> one dog face
<Russ_> ya nothing for you guys to see
<Russ_> :p
<Kilos> not even smiling
<gremble> xD
<Russ_> grumpy dog
<gremble> They're so judgemental
<Russ_> aye
<Russ_> 'welcome russ' xD
<inetpro> maybe even helpful?
 * Russ_ gets his arse into gear
<Kilos> inetpro  tell Cryterion  how to fix his coc signing man
<Russ_> I'll update it then
<Russ_> :/
<inetpro> Kilos: btw, please ask your colleagues on the board to get someone to update the map at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<inetpro> surely we now have more members in Africa?
<Kilos> why me?
<inetpro> is it not part of your duties on the board?
<Kilos> nono i welcome new members
<Cryterion> hmm, map only shows jhb
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> and make them coffee
<solidity> whole of africa: only jhb
<Kilos> doesnt it show tunisia
<solidity> oh there is eqypt
<solidity> and tunisia, and then some other country I don't know
<Kilos> sows 3 man
<solidity> sierra leone I thnk
<Kilos> shows
<solidity> think*
<superfly> Kilos: Hellooooooo, I'm in Cape Town.
<Kilos> inetpro  i think it only shows approved locos
<Cryterion> gotta zoom in, only 3 in sa
<Cryterion> Pta, Jhb
<superfly> http://people.ubuntu.com/~chilicuil/ubuntumembers-map.html
<Kilos> hahaha superfly  thats before my time but ill point my date eater at them
<Kilos> our loco doenst have a single focal point does it
<inetpro> Cryterion: you still struggling with the coc?
<inetpro> Kilos: othe map is about members
<inetpro> s/othe/the/
<Kilos> sjoe
<Cryterion> inetpro: yes
<Cryterion> it won't accept the fingerprint
<inetpro> Cryterion: hmm...
<Kilos> i wonder who owns that one
<Cryterion> I do
<Kilos> http://people.ubuntu.com/~chilicuil/ubuntumembers-map.html
<Kilos> that one
<Cryterion> ?
<Kilos> lol the site
<Kilos> not the fingerprint
<inetpro> Kilos: maybe https://launchpad.net/~chilicuil
<Kilos> sigh
<Cryterion> lol
<Kilos> inetpro  you ask him, tell him fly sent you
<inetpro> Kilos: haha
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Cryterion: perhaps if you explain what you did we can try to help
<Cryterion> created pgp key as per guideslines, entered it, and it fails
<Cryterion> made sure I reloged in and tried again, failed
<inetpro> Cryterion: sorry, which guidelines did you follow?
<Kilos> those from mazal inetpro  
<Cryterion> the site ones first then cleared all keys and started again with http://bin.snyman.info/mke5s
<Kilos> and the ones from site
 * Kilos goes to mail that chili guy
<Cryterion> Site ones I checked were in the "In both cases, you need to use your OpenPGP key. Here you can tell Launchpad which keys you want to use. (Learn more about OpenPGP keys)" part
<inetpro> not sure I even understand those guidelines
<inetpro> like it's starting somewhere in the middle of some process
<Kilos> ya maybe i saved it wron, look in trello and see if i missed something
<Kilos> sorry
<inetpro> maybe the starting point should be the help guide
<inetpro> https://help.launchpad.net/Signing%20the%20Ubuntu%20Code%20of%20Conduct
<Cryterion> I tried that, but you have to register your pgp key first, and that's where the problem is
<inetpro> hmm... been so long ago that I had to do this
<Kilos> thats exactly what you said last time
<Cryterion> I know going back on things can be difficult ;)
<Kilos> kinda deja veaux thing
<Kilos> i forget how to spell that
<Cryterion> so have I
<Cryterion> deja vu 
<inetpro> déjà vu
<Cryterion> french I think, not englidh
<Kilos> ya that ty
<Kilos> as long as you understand what i mean thats cool
<Cryterion> yip lol
<Kilos> ok superfly  hopefully he reacts
<Kilos> if he comes online when im asleep please someone chat to him
<Kilos> chilicuil on irc.freenode.net
 * inetpro just created a new key
<inetpro> Key block added to key server database. New public keys added
<Cryterion> which key?
<inetpro> Cryterion: I added my key to http://keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Cryterion> inetpro: that's for extracting keys
<inetpro> now this is where I don't get the option 'Register an OpenPGP key' on launchpad
<inetpro> already signed the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i need to sleep guys
<inetpro> ahh... but I found how I can do it again
<Kilos> see you all tomorrow
<inetpro> https://launchpad.net/~USER/+editpgpkeys
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<inetpro> Cryterion: gpg --fingerprint
<stickyboy> Nairobig GNU/Linux Users Group meeting tomorrow... who is coming?
<inetpro> stickyboy: sounds like fun, bit far from here
<inetpro> enjoy it
<stickyboy> :P
<stickyboy> The company I accused of violating the GPL last month will apparently come.
<inetpro> Cryterion:  A message has been sent to me--at--my.address.com, encrypted with the key ####/########. To confirm the key is yours, decrypt the message and follow the link inside. 
<Cryterion> Not here yet, will check in a few mins
<inetpro> Cryterion: but did you get this far?
<Cryterion> No, won't send the message as won't accept the key
<inetpro> did you get the proper output from  gpg --fingerprint ?
<inetpro> note the double - character
<Cryterion> yes
<inetpro> what error do you get?
<Cryterion> Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key
<Cryterion> Did you enter your complete fingerprint correctly? (Help with fingerprints)
<Cryterion> Is your key in the Ubuntu keyserver yet? You may have to wait between ten minutes (if you pushed directly to the Ubuntu key server) and one hour (if you pushed your key to another server). (Help with publishing keys)
<Cryterion> that error
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> looks like the previous step failed 
<Cryterion> which previous step
<inetpro> from http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/add you should have gotten the message
<inetpro> Key block added to key server database. New public keys added:
<inetpro> 1 key(s) added successfully.
<Cryterion> Should have, it won't accept so it's sending that
<Cryterion> not*
<Cryterion> inetpro: one thing I do notice, is everytime I do somthing on the site, I have to relogin
<Cryterion> Might be because of key issue
 * inetpro done
<inetpro> The key #####/######## was successfully validated.
<inetpro> Cryterion: ah
<inetpro> Cryterion: login and paste the key quickly after login
<Cryterion> did try, will try again
<Cryterion> Nope, same prob
<inetpro> ai!
<Cryterion> Different browser, still no go
<stickyboy> OCSP is winning-er than CRL but still failwhale
<inetpro> Cryterion: see Creating your OpenPGP keys with gpg at https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey?action=show&redirect=ImportingYourOpenPGPKey
<inetpro> those instructions are very clear... no need to have the others
<inetpro> Step 12: Launchpad doesn't store your key directly, so you need to export your public key to a key server, such as keyserver.ubuntu.com: 
<inetpro> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys 12345678
<gremble> GPG seems like a good idea, until it is trying to use it somewhere
<gremble> :x
<inetpro> gremble: works perfectly well with Thunderbird
<Cryterion> inetpro: will look through it now
<Cryterion> inetpro: so there's a step missing in the guide, need to wait the 30mins out for server to update
<inetpro> don't think I waited that long
<Cryterion> didn't work after 10seconds
<inetpro> mine worked perfectly after about 10 minutes
<inetpro> which was the time it took for me to do it while I was also chatting with you in between
<Cryterion> inetpro: fixed, got the email now, thanks
<inetpro> great!
<inetpro> well done
<inetpro> good night everyone
<solidity> gnight
<gremble> Good night to everyone going to sleep
<gremble> Welcome back
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-06
<monkeyjoe> hmm /k MaNI 
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hello inetpro  hows you?
<Kilos> let me know when you got some time please
<inetpro> Kilos: not today unfortunately
<Kilos> np sir
<inetpro> only have a few minutes now
<inetpro> what's up doc?
<Kilos> its just the setting up of QA to record minutes etc
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> no rush
<Kilos> will still be weeks to first official meeting
<inetpro> why weeks?
<Kilos> gotta be after Ramadhan
<Kilos> otherwise half of africa wont attend
<inetpro> 'no rush' is often used sarcastically
<Kilos> sarcastic- me- never
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> otherwise we can get meetingology there then cheche must chair
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<inetpro> might even be a good idea to have the meeting in #ubuntu-meeting Kilos?
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> why not?
<Kilos> more rocking of the boat
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> hi Russ_  solidity  
<inetpro> Kilos: it's just a thought
<Russ_> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> wb Russ_
<Kilos> i like the idea inetpro  
<Russ_> hey inetpro 
<inetpro> Russ_: you still haven't upgraded your nginx?
<Kilos> lol
<Russ_> lol I put on FB "Whats the object oriented way to becoming rich? Inheritance" and my gran liked my post xD
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> haha
<Russ_> but
<Russ_> I did update nginx
<Russ_> :C
<Russ_> what is latest?
<Russ_> afaik I'm on latest stable :D?
<Kilos> Russ_  dont you want to cloak your nick?
<Russ_> well how many people wanna get all up in my shit
<inetpro> 1.9.1 
<Kilos> hen peeps wont see your site when you login on irc
<Russ_> the fuck
<Russ_> I
<Russ_> I updated
<Russ_> but it's on 1.2.1
<inetpro> and on Ubuntu 15.04 it's 1.6.2
<Russ_> what did I even do :C
<Kilos> lol
<Russ_> well
<inetpro> Russ_: no worries... I'm just teasing
<Russ_> my serveer is debian
<Russ_> so I'm actually not surprised it's so far behind
<Russ_> prolly IS latest
<inetpro> exactly
<inetpro> Kilos: the CoC process is simple really
<inetpro> I mean, if you follow the instructions everything should just work
<Kilos> inetpro  did you write it down
<inetpro> Kilos: no need, it's all there 
<Kilos> the official one?
<inetpro> just RTFS https://help.launchpad.net/Signing%20the%20Ubuntu%20Code%20of%20Conduct
<Kilos> thats for peeps that harp on and understand rtfs
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you beat me
<Kilos> i hate rtfs
<inetpro> it's all layed out very nice in a step by step explanation
<Kilos> did you get the new guy sorted?
<Kilos> i was poegaai
<inetpro> yep Cryterion is all done... I think
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> see i told him ask mr fixit
<inetpro> only thing I didn't test with him is sending signed emails
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<inetpro> but then I none of you have tested that either
<inetpro> hi pieter2627
<Kilos> nope
<Russ_> should I instal nginx 1.6 from backports? :(
<Russ_> install*
<Russ_> how insecure is 1.2? :D
<pieter2627> morning Kilos, inetpro and all others
<Kilos> i used that once with my linux counter number but it adds more stuff
<inetpro> Russ_: I wouldn't, unless you really want to because of specific reasons
<Russ_> I don't really want to :p
<Kilos> Russ_  inetpro  wont aptitude reinstall nginx work
<inetpro> stick with tried and tested
<pieter2627> debugging something?
<Kilos> aptitude or apt-get should upgrade it to stable
<inetpro> Kilos: stop
<Kilos> maybe even apt-get upgrade
<Kilos> ok
<Russ_> O_O
<Russ_> ffs I need a new nick
<Russ_> WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<inetpro> Russ_: /nick newnick
<Kilos> why?
<Russ_> I know how inetpro 
<Russ_> :p
<Russ_> Russ is taken
<Russ_> Russ_
<Russ_> is taken
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> eish
<Russ_> Russ__ is taken
<Russ_> time to keep the trend
<Russ_> oh wait I can't change my nick
<Russ_> is #freenode blocking it while I'm joined or what
<Kilos>  /nick newnick
<inetpro> unlikely
<Russ_> I know HOW to change my nick, it just won't
<Kilos> wow
<Russ_> on shadowfire they blocked nick changes in #shadowfire
<Russ_> I feel like that is happening now
<Russ_> or they don't allow Russ___ ;p
<Russ_> oh
<Russ_> it was #git
<_Russ> #git was blocking my nick change
<inetpro> eish!
<_Russ> [10:56:56] * Russ___ #git :Cannot change nickname while banned on channel
<_Russ> forgot to check status window
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> now to find the _ each time
<_Russ> >:)
<_Russ> if _ is shit to type I'll use something like R_uss? :(
<_Russ> toys_R_uss
<inetpro> lol
<_Russ> fuckit
<rusbus> good ol fallback
<rusbus> not regged too 
<rusbus> :D
<inetpro> interesting nick
<inetpro> Registered : Jun 06 09:02:18 2015 (22s ago)
<rusbus> >:)
<rusbus> I went like 20 years of my life never being called rusbus once ever
<rusbus> then in one year it just caught on
<rusbus> and as I was meeting new people they were calling me rusbus?
<rusbus> MY FATHER EVEN SAID IT
<inetpro> sounds almost like ruspes
<rusbus> which is?
<inetpro> rusbus: http://af.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommandowurm
<rusbus> I just realised all this time I had been reading your nick as 'intrepo'
<inetpro> Ruspes word gevind in twee morfologies onderskeibare vorme: 'n "skoolvormende" tipe....
<inetpro> as in larvae
<rusbus> https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/11147109_1011651142186304_836040249344679329_n.jpg?oh=6b5add98685f32b1d9f148b872dd7727&oe=55F56BC7
<rusbus> rofl
<rusbus> that tanker driving through flamees
<rusbus> flames*
<rusbus> the actual fuck?
<inetpro> rusbus: just need to keep the language in tact now please :-)
<rusbus> woops
<rusbus> so
<rusbus> z
 * inetpro likes the new nick
<rusbus> never needed to watch my language on IRC beforee
 * rusbus hides his head in shame
<inetpro> hope you stick around
<rusbus> well unless if my znc breaks - again - I'll be here for a while
<rusbus> znc is the most snore thing to fix
<inetpro> Kilos: you see, I can be a friendly greeter also 
<rusbus> ok so who is gonna plat dota with me
<inetpro> dota?
<rusbus> play*
<rusbus> dotaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Kilos> lemme scroll, was outside
<rusbus> Kilos you didn't miss anything really
<rusbus> inetpro levelled up greet
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> haha
<rusbus> so why all these saffers on a non-saffer network?
<inetpro> rusbus: uh, it's freenode
<rusbus> I know
<rusbus> :?
<inetpro> been around for FLOSS for ever
<rusbus> just makes sense to me that if you're a south african and you use IRC then you'd be on a south african network too? :P
<inetpro> and it's not like we're exlusively south african in here
<inetpro> IT is not an island
<rusbus> but islands are so cool ;c
<inetpro> we tried several times in the past to get a SA freenode server going...
<inetpro> but it's never happened for several reasons
<rusbus> I mean a properly local server like atrum or shadowfire
<Kilos> ah he neology guy was looking into that
<Kilos> i wonder what happened
<inetpro> CLUG is on atrum
<rusbus> #chat is on shadowfire :D?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hi squish102  
<inetpro> rusbus: people come and go all the time... I see no need to jump ship right now 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<rusbus> not saying jump ship
<inetpro> rusbus: what are you saying?
<rusbus> nothing
<inetpro> lol
<rusbus> how stupid crazy cold is it
<Kilos> horrible
<rusbus> wearing 3 pairs of socks, undies + thermal undies (with long legs), a hoodie and a onezie
<rusbus> still cold!
<Kilos> dont those longjons help
<rusbus> I've worn these throughout a full winter in the UK and then 2 weeks in switzerland
<rusbus> and somehow I feel colder in SA
<inetpro> rusbus: where are you based?
<inetpro> nice and warm here at the moment in Pretoria
<rusbus> Durban
<Kilos> wow
<rusbus> cold as hell here
<Kilos> dont come to the tvl
<Kilos> Maaz  forecast durban south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: Saturday: Clear. High: 19° C., Saturday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 10° C., Sunday: Clear. High: 23° C., Sunday Night: Clear. Low: 12° C., Monday: Clear. High: 23° C., Monday Night: Clear. Low: 11° C., Tuesday: Clear. High: 23° C., Tuesday Night: Clear. Low: 11° C., Wednesday: Clear. High: 23° C., Wednesday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 12° C.,
<Maaz> Thursday: Partly Cloudy. High: 22° C., Thursday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 13° C., Friday: Pa…
<Kilos> ya a high of 19°c is winter in durbs
<inetpro> Kilos: I sent uyou a signed message, did you get it?
<inetpro> hmm... uyou?
<Kilos> haha how you sing with my key?
<Kilos> sign
<inetpro> you have a public key
<inetpro> that is part of the CoC process.. you uploaded your public key
<inetpro> only problem is, you have two of them
<Kilos> yeah ok, but now imagine a thread with many replies
<Kilos> the key will make lotsa work
<inetpro> uh...
<inetpro> perhpas I should rather start this conversation when I have more time
<inetpro> perhaps as well
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: did you install Enigmail with Thunderbird?
<Kilos> dont think so
<Kilos> what dfoes that do
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> does
<inetpro> https://www.enigmail.net/home/index.php
<Kilos> i see its not installed
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> your fault
<inetpro> read through that when you have time
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> and for those with web interfaces for email check out https://www.mailvelope.com/
<inetpro> found by superfly last night
<Kilos> and will everyone see my mails if they are encrypted
<Kilos> or be able to read them?
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> so how does tara and ian then read my mails
<mazal> do ps3 - *check* , do pc - *check* , eat - *check* , warm bath - *in progress*
<mazal> lol , morning guys
<Kilos> lol mazal  
<inetpro> hi mazal
<inetpro> pieter2627: did you see that ^^?
<inetpro> pieter2627: https://www.mailvelope.com/
 * pieter2627 will quickly have to read the last few history
<inetpro> pieter2627: I just started the conversation now
<inetpro> only at 11:43
 * Kilos waits for an answer
<Kilos> patiently
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> forget about those for now... send them normal emails
<inetpro> you really don't have to sipgn and encrypt every email
<Kilos> oh you get to choose
<inetpro> sign*
<inetpro> by default you sign or encrypt none
<Kilos> so who would i send encrypted mails to?
<Kilos> i just mail lists and peeps here and family
<pieter2627> inetpro: interesting
<inetpro> encryption remains difficult for the average user
<inetpro> pieter2627: it's been around for ever
<inetpro> I mean enigmail
<pieter2627> ah ok
<inetpro> but mailvelope is rather new... I think
 * pieter2627 has never been much of a privacy freak... um person :p
<inetpro> privacy... what privacy?
 * inetpro just trying to complete the circle with signing the CoC so people can find more reason to sign it :-)
<pieter2627> to encrypt emails
<pieter2627> oh I see
<inetpro> where's stickyboy? I'm sure he would love email to be encrypted by default even
<inetpro> maybe one day we'll get there
<inetpro> there's definitely no point in trying to encrypt everything else in your life and not encrypt emails
<inetpro> anyway, that's it for me for the day... until maybe late this evening
<inetpro> enjoy the day!
<pieter2627> thanks for you too inetpro 
<Kilos> have a good day inetpro  
<Kilos> rusbus  have you checked your blood pressure
<rusbus> nope
<rusbus> why?
<Kilos> normally low lets you get cold easy
<Kilos> if you bend forward then stand upright fast do you feel dizzy for a while?
<rusbus> will try after this game
<rusbus> ok so do I just lean forward like I'm touching the ground or what
<Kilos> yeah and stay down for a while
<rusbus> I did it like 10 times
<rusbus> ok
<Kilos> then come up fast
<Kilos> no dizzyness?
<rusbus> not really
<rusbus> when I did it fast 10 times
<rusbus> my head hurt after xD
<Kilos> lol
<rusbus> I must add that my bedroom is actually a garage
<rusbus> so it's not properly insulated
<Kilos> you supposed to do it once
<rusbus> and where the garage door was is now a sliding door
<rusbus> so thats a big heatsink
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> if there was any feeling of dizzyness or light headed feeling it could be low bp
<Kilos> but at 19°c you shouldnt be getting cold really
<Kilos> unless you are old
<rusbus> ROFL
<rusbus> dude
<rusbus> durban is like
<rusbus> 25+ most of the time
<rusbus> 19 is so cold for me
<Kilos> yeah i lived there for 20 years
<rusbus> literally <24 is cold for me
<Kilos> me too
<Kilos> but i can blame age
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<rusbus> unless if you're about 70 then I don't think you CAN blame age :p
<Kilos> oh no still 6 years to go then
<gremble> Is a rusbus the opposite of a partybus?
<Kilos> lol
<rusbus> I hope not
<rusbus> Kilos where in durbs did you live?
<Kilos> toti and worked in the old post office workshops
<rusbus> rad
<rusbus> I live in toti
<Kilos> was a great place back then
<rusbus> it isn't anymore?
<Kilos> i had a house below elgro flats
<rusbus> I think toti gets a bad rap from durban people purely cause it's the unknown to them but toti is awesome
<Kilos> doonside area
<rusbus> cool, I'm not too far from there
<rusbus> brother in laws parents live there
<Kilos> you know the shopping centre when you come up from the beach
 * rusbus is now listening to:  - Maggot Brain
<Kilos> big one on the right
<rusbus> which beach?
<Kilos> warners
<rusbus> you talking about the new one? Galleria?
<rusbus> oh
<rusbus> baggies beach
<rusbus> that little tuck shop?
<rusbus> or the one by the road
<Kilos> no man big shopping centre
<rusbus> 404 shopping centre not found
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> seadoon road
<Kilos> from the beach you go under the freeway and straight up
<rusbus> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<rusbus> ROFL
<Kilos> there a big shooping centre
<rusbus> I was thinking further south
<rusbus> ya I know what you're talking about
<rusbus> seadoone mall
<Kilos> now in that road there is a wall on the left
<rusbus> https://www.google.co.za/maps/place/Seadoone+Rd,+Kingsburgh,+4126/@-30.06631,30.870132,3a,75y,11.07h,91.82t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1skhR8uPdPZGymGGq3niwrGw!2e0!4m2!3m1!1s0x1ef64d14b55dabbf:0x799c2147f2aa0e91!6m1!1e1?hl=en
<Kilos> ya thats it
<Kilos> the house on top of that wall was my moms
<Kilos> i forget names
<rusbus> thats like 100-200m from my brother in laws parents
<Kilos> shamiers?
<rusbus> I'm on the other side of hutchinson park
<rusbus> shaimers?
<rusbus> is that a road name? xD
<rusbus> I don't know those roads names
<Kilos> nono the peeps above mom were shamier
<rusbus> except camel(toes)sfoot road :p
<rusbus> oh
<rusbus> no they're binnekade
<Kilos> only remember then because they had a kiff daughter
<rusbus> but did you bang
<rusbus> (joking)
<rusbus> if you lived there did you go to toti high?
<Kilos> no my brother went to dhs
<rusbus> and you?
<Kilos> i did schooling in pta
<rusbus> ah
<Kilos> was a lifesaver at warners for some years
<Kilos> 40 years ago
<rusbus> warners still has the whole lifesavers stuff going on
<rusbus> with competitions and whatnot
<Kilos> yeah was great fun
<gremble> Did you save many lives?
<Kilos> nono only pretty pta chicks
<rusbus> rofl you only saved pretty pta chicks?
<rusbus> who was on miff toti chicks duty then? :p
<Kilos> if the lifeys keep control there arent many incidents
<Kilos> then i married a toti chick and had to give up lifesaving
<rusbus> damn toti chicks!
<Kilos> lol
<rusbus> https://images.playboy.com/playboy-digital/image/fetch/s--YLIq_bHQ--/q_80%2Fhttp%3A%2F%2Fimages-origin.playboy.com%2Fogz4nxetbde6%2F2AF3SInMq0ECqy6CEUWqOy%2F696d2ea2e4ed7c3e84a12ea782c8be8c%2Fhumor-bikini-gentlemen.jpg
<rusbus> it says playboy.com but it's a girl in a bikini
<rusbus> so SFW?
<rusbus> depends where you work I gueeess
<rusbus> guess*
<rusbus> man my keyboard is losing it
<rusbus> triple e's
<rusbus> my z doesn't work on a good day and then it'll quadruple z
<Kilos> lol mine getting tired too
<rusbus> I dunno why my z of all keys is giving me problems
<rusbus> do I REALLY make that many mistakes?
<Kilos> what do you do? working?
<rusbus> currently home automation
<rusbus> yourself?
<Kilos> kinda forced retirement
<rusbus> kinda?
<Kilos> ya bust head open and cant do physical stuff anymore
<rusbus> :(
<rusbus> what happened?
<Kilos> shaft on a windmill broke and bashe me 3 times
<rusbus> O________O
<rusbus> were you working?
<Kilos> split skull from above left eye to behind left ear and across
<Kilos> yaeh managing a stock farm
<rusbus> man you're lucky to be alive
<Kilos> i wasn when i got to hospital
<Kilos> bu they got good reboot tools
<rusbus> well
<rusbus> I guess they tried turning off and on again
<rusbus> works every time
<Kilos> lol
<rusbus> I make a joke but I'm glad you're not dead
<Kilos> me too i would have missed ubuntu
<rusbus> I'm such a child, I make jokes when stuff gets serious :p
<rusbus> LOL
<rusbus> I haven't even used ubuntu in forever
<rusbus> I'm only here cause south africans!
<Kilos> you use what again?
<rusbus> I dual boot windows and arch (currently on windows) and then my bouncer is on a debian server
<rusbus> yourself?
<Kilos> i have 2 pcs, one with kubuntu 14.04 and one with all sorts i use for repairing drives
<rusbus> kubuntu is the one with KDE?
<rusbus> (sorry for ignorance)
<Kilos> i do repairs for local kids with bust win lapptops
<Kilos> yes
<rusbus> back when canonical sent free cd's of ubuntu
<rusbus> I used to be on ubuntu
<rusbus> convert people to it, etc
<rusbus> back when my cap was 3gb
<Kilos> i aslo do data recoveries for my sons clients
<rusbus> and I couldn't download a distro xD
<rusbus> what does your son do?
<Kilos> there are guys in durbs that download and distributew
<Kilos> no w
<Kilos> he does that biometrics stuff i think its called
<Kilos> scanners for fingerprint and hand and eye
<rusbus> thats cool
<Kilos> and also timekeeping stuff
<rusbus> does them as in? makes them? sells them?
<Kilos> installs and maintains
<rusbus> cool
<rusbus> at work we got a guy who wants us to rig a finger print scanner to his front door
<Kilos> clock machines and that kinda stuff
<rusbus> and it's a massive door
<rusbus> (motorised door*)
<Kilos> oh so if you got right fingerprint the door will open?
<Kilos> or still open from someone inside operating it
<gremble> functional data structures turn weird very quickly
<superfly> gremble: my point exactly! :-P
<gremble> Haha the weird things from imperative data structures, they have automatically. Like permanence
<superfly> rusbus: just an FYI: this channel is governed by the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, and on top of that we like to keep things clean in here. You never know who is going to pop in here.
<rusbus> thanks superfly I'll google it
<rusbus> Kilos so only family members can open the door with their finger prints
<rusbus> can still be operated from inside
<rusbus> or remotely using our automation system
<superfly> rusbus: you're welcome.
<gremble> wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<gremble> I need to go buy canned air
<gremble> :x
<Kilos> canned air?
<Kilos> to do what with?
<squish102>  Kilos | welcome to ubuntu-za < thanks
<gremble> Kilos: You use it to blow the dust and shit out of your computer and computer prepherihislajsh
<gremble> my fingers don't want to spell that last word
<Kilos> oh i use a compressor
<gremble> Peripherals
<gremble> a compressor is canned air that works with a large engine and electricity
<gremble> I don't have that
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> My mouse died and I don't have spare batteries or a wired mouse
<gremble> haha
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi Cantide  
<Cantide> hello :p
<gremble> Any of you want to read funny shit on twitter, try @shit_hn_says
<gremble> :P
<gremble> "Furthermore I've always believed that Ubuntu was  an NSA fron from its very inception"
<Kilos> whats that?
<gremble> It is people talking nonesense for our entertainment
<Kilos> nono the NSA thing
<gremble> "This misses the greater point, which is that syntax highlighting is a cancer and needs to be cut out"
<gremble> That is someone alledging that Ubuntu is NSA spyware
<Kilos> ah
<gremble> "This is surprisingly easy because C is largely a small subset of Common Lisp" That was beautiful
<gremble> Okay Ill stop now
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> those are gems :D
<gremble> "And assembler is much closer to the hardware, so would recommend learning x86 assembler as the first language, then C"
<gremble> Imagine trying to teach someone x86 as a programming language. They'll stop talking to you
<Cantide> as the first language :D
<gremble> "Students, today we are going to do flow control with x86. First, GOTO..."
<gremble> Nope
<gremble> I just had horrod flashbacks trying to learn NASM
<solidity> I sort of half agree with that. Not teaching them the whole of assembler, but as someone who has started from a very high level and worked my way down, I would teach people by starting at a low level and work the way up.
<solidity> Depending on what the purpose of the teaching is though.
<solidity> But I would not cover everything on the low level, just enough so that people have some hands on experience and understanding, then use that as a basis to move up to a higher level. Repeat up till desired level.
<solidity> You don't start learning biochemistry without first learning chemistry.
<Cantide> true that
<Cantide> but it might be a bit intimidating for a beginner
<solidity> Then they shouldn't be programmers.
<solidity> Just like if you are afraid of fires you shouldn't be a fireman.
<Cantide> :p
<gremble> No, but throwing fireman recruits into a fire to teach them how it is in there is scaring them away from it. You start with smaller bits and teach them that strange things like that isnt scary
<gremble> Your biochem argument also doesn't work really well in this case because biochem is a speciality of chemestry where webdevelopment is not a speciality of compiler construction or low level programming
<gremble> I would say start by teaching the process of programming using a pseudo language instead of a language with specific grammar and constructs. If you can think about programming, then learning a language is not that difficult
<solidity> Well, I don't think programming is something you really do in isolation, because are always working with the real world, and in the real world, you have to work with the systems available to you, and you have to know how the entire stack works in order to find the right solution, which sometimes doesn't even involve programming.
<gremble> If I want to program a javascript app I only need to know how V8 works, I don't have to know how x86 works
<gremble> If I want to code in C and optimise certain aspects of my code, then sure, x86 should be helpful (if that is what I am coding on)
<gremble> Granted, if you want to immerse yourself in the computing industry and be more than just a front end developer, you probably need to know more than just javascript
<solidity> I'm talking about software engineering as a discipline that is not bound to any specific domain or language.
<gremble> But that is much, much broader than just learning to program. 
<gremble> I agree with your sentiment there
<gremble> If you want to call yourself a software engineer, you will need to know many other things
<solidity> I see your point.
<gremble> Seeing those poor actuarial science students with me, absolutely terrified with having to learn C++, I would not want to burden them with x86 even though they need to be able to think about how to program
<solidity> Who decided to teach them C++
<solidity> ?
<solidity> Poor sods.
<solidity> But I was also talking about programming from a more compsci perspective.
<solidity> But this is the difference between a car mechanic vs a car driver.
<solidity> c++ is a mechanic's language
<solidity> python is much better suited to someone will only spend a small part of their average day programming.
<solidity> (I'm guessing, I don't actually know how actuaries go about work)
<solidity> So for people like that I agree, but they aren't programmers, they just know about it.
<solidity> Just like I'm not a car mechanic because I know a little bit about how an engine works.
<solidity> they just know how to do it a bit*
<solidity> But that is also in a very confined scope with only one problem domain, and they probably don't see programming as anything other than a tool they have to use to get the job done.
<solidity> Unlike us poor fools that seem to like it for its own sake.
<gremble> That is the thing though. Programming is a thing in itself. If you understand the way to think 'programatically' (horrible word, don't know what would fit better), the language doesn't matter that much. The idea is to first get to that place where you can think programatically.
<gremble> Having that method of thinking makes reasoning about something low levelled like assembly much easier
<gremble> I agree that the actuaries need to learn python instead of C++.
<solidity> Well, if you take a cooking recipe, that is a program in essense.
<solidity> open source too :P
<gremble> What do you do solidity?
<solidity> I am currently a NEET
<solidity> I have some background as a web developer though.
<gremble> What is a neet?
<Kilos> lol
<solidity> Both front-end and back-end.
<gremble> That is quite...neat
<gremble> ;P
<solidity> Not currently Employed, in Education or Training.
<gremble> Ah
<solidity> I'm transitioning careers into something to do with food and nutrition though.
<gremble> Oh, that sounds interesting
<solidity> Oh it is :)
<solidity> So until I can start studying next year I'm just doing odd things here and there to keep myself busy.
<gremble> I did a preemptive career transition, from sound/lighting technician to mathematician
<gremble> Well, I am still attempting said transition :P
<solidity> Interesting.
<solidity> I wish I had the time to also study more mathematics.
<gremble> Same
<solidity> Before I decided on food and nutrition I was considering mathematics :P
<solidity> and computer science
<solidity> (and biochemistry)
<solidity> :P
<rusbus> now it makes sense why you said you were in #nutrition xD
<gremble> I did a year of comp sci, and it is my first love. However, I don't like the software engineering bit around it
<rusbus> solidity gief roids
<solidity> rusbus, I can't give you roids but the closest thing I can recommend is milk.
<rusbus> aweh time to get swole
<solidity> Just remember: anabolic compounds also promote cancer growth.
<rusbus> time to get riddled!
<solidity> So you can get swole while you get swole.
<solidity> gremble: why didn't you like software engineering?
<gremble> solidity: Programming is much more interesting than just knowing how to loosely couple your modules or parsing JSON. CompSci is for all practical reasons a math field on its own, but at UP they don't touch the math
<gremble> Just AI and software architecture/engineering
<solidity> I guess that depends on how you define what you want to do.
 * superfly is apparently doing his Python wrong
<squish102> try grab with both hands
<solidity> superfly, I recommend you drop everything you do and learn to make your own custom microchips
<superfly> solidity: not quite, but we're making our own hardware
<superfly> Is compiling a kernel for a custom ARM device enough for you?
<MaNI> compsci course that doesn't touch discrete math and logic? blasphemy
<solidity> No. In fact, you should just get an abacus and enough food and water for a 3 days.
<solidity> :D
<superfly> doh! So being doing it all wrong all of these years
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> patience with the youngsters
<solidity> Yes, if you can't finish your computation before your supplies run out you need to optimize your algorithms.
<solidity> bbiab
<gremble> MaNI: That is the only math that it touches, but only a little bit
<gremble> Why are you doing your python wrong superfly >
<gremble> Have you tried doing it in Haskell
<gremble> :PPPPP
<superfly> gremble: according to solidity, Python is much better suited to someone will only spend a small part of their average day programming, and I've been doing Python full time for work and for open source for 6 - 8 years.
<superfly> (actually, the open source part for longer, about 10 years)
<gremble> I think he meant the converse, that someone who only spend a small part of their average day programming should use python.
<superfly> Ah, I didn't read it that way.
<gremble> One day I will sit my ass down and learn python. Its one of those languages where I have the books in the "bookshelf" ready to learn, but something more interesting pops up
<gremble> Or more pressing
<gremble> Damn priorities
<gremble> :P
<gremble> In an imperative language, you have no guarantee that a simple function that should just crunch some numbers won't burn down your house, kidnap your dog and scratch your car with a potato while crunching those numbers.
<gremble> from learnyouahaskell.com/input-and-output
<gremble> :P
<solidity> haha
<solidity> I didn't mean it in the way that python should only be used by people who only program a little bit.
<solidity> Just that python is one of the better languages for that situation. It is still a good language for general programming.
<solidity> But I'm no expert.
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  hows you and fam?
<Kilos> hi Cryterion  , you coc good too now?
<Cryterion> hi, Kilos, got to the email point last night and haven't had much chance to continue further yet
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> lol the pro says its easy
<Cryterion> I'll prob look into more later on this evening again
<Kilos> lol good luck
<Cryterion> movie time for now, :)
<stickyboy> Nairobu GNU/Linux Users Group meeting was good.
<Kilos> oh they still alive stickyboy  
<stickyboy> The company who I accused of violating the GPL showed up. :P
<Kilos> must have had food , otherwise you wouldnt say it was good
<Kilos> ah thats good
<stickyboy> They are going to donate one product to the group so we can hack it and blog about it.
<stickyboy> Win win
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats called bribery and corruption
<Cryterion> lol
<stickyboy> I don't know why I even try with you, Kilos. ;)
<Kilos> because you like me
<Kilos> im sure they gave you a bucket of feta as well
<stickyboy> I guess so. :)
<stickyboy> If I ever come to South Africa I'm gonna come sleep on the couch on your sister's small holding though.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no feta here we eat meat
<stickyboy> I've been to Kimberley and Bloemfontain a few times. I hope that's not the best you have to offer. :P
<Kilos> no man go to durban or capetown
<stickyboy> Is Durban where all the Indian food is?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> best curry in the country
<Kilos> even vegetable curry
<Kilos> do you eat curry?
<stickyboy> w00t
<stickyboy> I am *into* curry, bru
<stickyboy> Like nobody's business.
<Kilos> do you guys have shops that sell za products
<Kilos> look for golddish vegetable curry
<Kilos> very lekker
<Kilos> i eat it out of the can even
<stickyboy> Lots of crap ZA product here.
<rusbus> vegetable curry?
<stickyboy> (jk they are all high quality, more than Kenyan)
<rusbus> in cans?
<stickyboy> hehehhe
<Kilos> man look for that then tell me its crap
<stickyboy> lol
<stickyboy> Kilos: hehe I'll look.
<stickyboy> I found Zoo Biscuits recently.
<Kilos> best veggie curry ive tasted
<stickyboy> My SA ex-girlfriend used to love those.
<Kilos> rusbus  look in checkers or other supermarkets
<Kilos> there are a few different brands but golddish is by far the best
<rusbus> will try remember
<gremble> Zoo biscuits are good, just very expensive
<gremble> :P
<gremble> This text book has "Spank the monkey" as an example string in a todo program.
<rusbus> when monkies are naughty they need to be spanked
<rusbus> what is the book?
<gremble> learnyouahaskell
<solidity> for great good
<rusbus> gremble please try sell me haskell in one sentence
<rusbus> and then again in no less than 3000 words.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> http://learnyouahaskell.com/
<rusbus> I'm there
<rusbus> but I want someone to tell me why it's good :p
<rusbus> and why I'd want to learn it
<rusbus> (should I want to learn it?)
<Kilos> only gremble knows
<Kilos> the fly prefers to be able to read his code
<gremble> Because up until now you've only programmed with an imperative paradigm and it is interesting to be able to think in another way of programming
<gremble> There is no reason why you should want to learn it any more than learning OO originally
<gremble> Functional programs are "harder" to read because imperative programming is the "standard" way of programming taught
<gremble> That is why some people also struggle with OO programming
<solidity> 4 sentences so far~
<gremble> I have many sentences
<Kilos> gremble  you should just have said because you cant
<gremble> cant what?
<Kilos> then its a challenge and you saved words
<solidity> That actually works btw.
<Kilos> cant do haskel man
<solidity> Told someone yesterday that only wizards can answer his question. So he googled it.
<gremble> I am not going to give him a disengenous answer only because he asked for one. May as well put some effort into it
<rusbus> so far my only reasoning for considering haskell is the functional programming part
<gremble> I like the idea of lazy evaluation, but I have not tried a strict language yet
<gremble> That is my next endeavour
<gremble> StandardML or Lisp
<solidity> Speaking of which, I need to get back to learning Haskell.
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> I should get back to learning calculus, but this is much more fun
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<solidity> gremble: where in LYAH are you now?
<gremble> input and output
<gremble> Finishing up with random
<solidity> This will be the third time I start reading this book.
<gremble> Why do you keep restarting? 
<solidity> I always start and then stuff happens and I forget about it.
<gremble> :p
<solidity> So I need to refresh my memory.
<gremble> I've been slow with it as wekk
<gremble> well*
<gremble> I've done some of Real World Haskell by O'Reilly too
<solidity> But moving to new house is done, not going to sukkel with gentoo as my main OS done, so I can make time to work through it in peace now.
<gremble> And I have a little irc bot that has no functionality as well. But that I built from a tutorial
<gremble> Isn't Gentoo a perpetual struggle though?
<solidity>  <solidity> I think we should write a irc service called NoobServ that keeps a database of users and messages new users with a brief overview of how IRC works.
<solidity> There is an idea for your bot.
<solidity> gremble, probably
<solidity> But my interest in linux is more on the "how does this work" than "I want to use this".
<solidity> I like the idea behind the control it gives you as well.
<gremble> As long as you are having fun :P
<solidity> Indeed, I like learning about the nitty gritty, slow as that may be.
<gremble> Well, we can work through it together. You are welcome to ask me if you are stuck :P I have a deep seated interest in this as I am academically interested in lambda calculus and category theory
<gremble> So I spend quite a lot of effort on understanding how this magical thing works
<solidity> Will do, thanks.
<Kilos> ai! this place is getting worse and worse
<gremble> Why?
<Kilos> im being swamped by brains
<gremble> Is that bad?
<Kilos> and they all expect me to have one as well
<Kilos> thats the bad part
<Kilos> you not too bad
<Kilos> and pro and fly understand as well
<Kilos> but i like being surrounded by clever peeps
<Kilos> maybe one day some will rub off on me
<gremble> we can only hope
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> come on man ive learned lots, i can do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Kilos> thats plenty
<gremble> Haha you don't have to defend yourself against me :P I know that you are capable
<gremble> You've helped more people here than I have
<gremble> I just talk smack all day
<Kilos> with basics
<Kilos> blame the pro
<Kilos> he pushes stuff onto me
<gremble> That's good
<Kilos> like this key thing now in my mail
<gremble> Everyone needs a little push
<Kilos> nono i need to rest
<rusbus> solidity gremble Kilos and whoever was talking about haskell earlier
<rusbus> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2573135/python-progression-path-from-apprentice-to-guru
<rusbus> point 7 in top response
<Kilos> not me
<rusbus> :c
<Kilos> i tried python
<Kilos> got stuck on vim
<rusbus> python is great but I linked that cause of the haskell in the answer
<rusbus> Kilos don't use vim then :p
<Kilos> i can drag/drop pics well but
<Kilos> hehe
<rusbus> https://atom.io/
<Kilos> nono enough in head
<rusbus> I love atom
<Kilos> tried html and some other stuffs too
<Kilos> im too old to learn more now
<solidity> Nah, I only started learning programming at the age of 24, which is way older than most people.
<solidity> You just have to learn smart.
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> Atom is nice
<Kilos> my son is 40
<solidity> hah
<solidity> I firmly believe no one is too old to learn.
<Kilos> ya if they have everything sill in place
<Kilos> still
<gremble> rusbus: I think 11 is the most important step there
<solidity> Neurological disorders aside.
<Kilos> i lost some stuff from head
<solidity> But, forcing yourself to learn something you won't really be using might be why it can be hard to learn it.
<Kilos> i tried bzr and um
<Kilos> the site tihing
<Kilos> nikola
<solidity> I always ask myself what I want to use what I'm learning for. Like vim for example, you don't need to bother with that, the reasons people recommend it probably doesn't apply to you.
<gremble> Don't learn vim
<Kilos> im happy as i am i got friends on irc
<gremble> Once you use it, you can't use anything else
<gremble> :<
<solidity> hehe
<gremble> After writing something in a word processor I have to find all the instances of :w and remove them
<solidity> rofl
<gremble> usually in pairs of :w:i or :w:a
<solidity> I never got into vim much aside from knowing the basics.
<gremble> I think I still only know the basics
<solidity> It is one of those powerful but archaic and quirky tools.
<gremble> I don't use any plugins
<gremble> I am excited for neovim
<rusbus> [20:43:27] <Kilos> my son is 40
<rusbus> [20:43:32] <solidity> hah
<rusbus> rofl ^
<rusbus> he didn't expect that xD
<solidity> Nope.
<Kilos> lol
<rusbus> I used to use vim
<rusbus> literally just insert
<rusbus> make an edit
<rusbus> then save and quit xD
<solidity> That is the extent of my usage as well :P
<Kilos> i like using nano to edit with
<rusbus> A friend started a diploma that I was doing
<rusbus> but I was already 2 years in
<rusbus> and he needed help with C++
<rusbus> which I literally hadn't touched in forever
<rusbus> I couldn't get my stupid netbeans to work
<rusbus> well, HIS
<rusbus> on both mac and windows
<rusbus> so I made a debian VM and learnt emacs
<rusbus> and helped him using that
<rusbus> emacs is cool but... 
<rusbus> ya
<rusbus> may as well just use nano :p
<solidity> also like vim, archaic and quicky
<solidity> quirky*
<Kilos> helping others is good
<rusbus> solidity emacs is so much more
<rusbus> but I don't see the REASON WHY
<rusbus> like
<rusbus> ok let me use emacs to check my email
<rusbus> read my favorite rss feed
<rusbus> etc
<rusbus> WHY
<rusbus> I JUST WANT TO EDIT TEXT FILES
<solidity> Back then people only had command lines and spent most of their time in text editors.
<Kilos> because you can
<solidity> Today we have GUIs and experience.
<Kilos> ]learn as much as you can while you can
<rusbus> I still haven't really programmed something awesome :(
<rusbus> like properly awesome
<solidity> It's like car modding I guess, most of it is done for no practical reason aside from they like to mess around with cars.
<gremble> I think few people can say that they have
<solidity> I programmed a quine!
<Kilos> car modding is fun
<solidity> Which is about the most awesome thing I can think of.
<gremble> a quine?
<solidity> A program that outputs it's own source code.
<solidity> its*
<gremble> Oh, that is very neat
<gremble> Comfort Eagle - CAKE
<gremble> I like this band
<solidity> My other programming endeavors weren't as impressive, even if they were much bigger projects.
 * solidity cries a little.
<gremble> :p
<Kilos> solidity  get into dev work
<solidity> Nah, I got out of dev work.
<Kilos> of join the ubuntu bug squad
<solidity> I don't want to write code for someone else.
<solidity> I have yet to meet devs that aren't overworked or stress at least half of the time.
<Kilos> we not someone else man we are ubuntu
<gremble> He is gentoo
<gremble> :P
<solidity> I'm learning haskell to write programs of my own interest.
<Kilos> thats where all the stress comes from
<gremble> I feel like dev companies tend to treat developers like intelligence factory workers :x
<gremble> That is why I did not go into it
<gremble> I could be wrong
<gremble> But I didn't want to take that chance
<solidity> In most cases yes.
<Kilos> nono thats life
<Kilos> use whoever you can and get as much as you can and pay less than you need to
<rusbus> and charge as much as you can
<Kilos> yes
<rusbus> worst thing about my job
<rusbus> our shit is so stupidly expensive
<gremble> I am not playing that game.
<rusbus> only the elite can afford it
<rusbus> I haven't got a client who's house costs less than ~R10mil
<Kilos> sjoe
<rusbus> it's quite disgusting the amount of money they have
<rusbus> it literally made me phyiscally ill a bit
<rusbus> when I started
<Kilos> wait till money crashes
<Kilos> then see who hurts the worst
<gremble> Haha >rusbus vomits in the lounge< "Sorry, I am allergic to your bank balance"
<rusbus> I'm driving around with a guy who has been at the same company for 10 years, he is _THE_ foundation of the company, he makes about R6000 a month and he fixes systems for people who wipe their arses with R100 notes
<solidity> http://goo.gl/TB5SgZ
<rusbus> lol gremble 
<gremble> You have a shit company rusbus :x
<gremble> work for
<gremble> not have
<gremble> haha
<rusbus> aye
<rusbus> I wanna do a course
<rusbus> then apply for a job at Derivco
<solidity> I worked under two bosses that had no clue how to manage software projects. From what I see most managers don't. And it is the developers that have to pick up the slack and work overtime.
<rusbus> managers in general (no offence to anyone here) have no clue what they're doing
<solidity> I wouldn't know, I have only worked under 2 and they both sucked.
<gremble> No one does >: But when I don't know how to do something, I can usually search for a solution
<gremble> Working as a manager you cannot always
<rusbus> I'm constantly going to building sites to manage their progress, if I don't then all our wall boxes, conduit, etc would be utter trash and we wouldn't be able to install our systems. 
<solidity> Small sample size. But I do know of one or two acquantances that have worked under more competent management, namely, they were developers themselves.
<rusbus> solidity incase you didn't know I'm Russ from shadowfire :p
<rusbus> o/
<solidity> I know.
<rusbus> lel
<rusbus> just checking
<solidity> Rus the bus for us.
<gremble> The Rus Bus
<rusbus> like 10+ years ago my nick was Blade (long story) and I was quite well known (I guess) in the local scene mostly because it was very small and then one day I changed to Russ (because someone was using my nick in games) and half the people didn't realise Blade == Russ xD
<solidity> On shadowfire?
<gremble> I have been gremble my entire life and I get so pissed off if people use my nick in games >.>
<rusbus> talking about shadowfire and games like cs 1.6
<rusbus> ya
<solidity> I have gone through quite a few nicknames.
<rusbus> liquidity
<gremble> Some tit used it for his github account and only started being active on it when I wanted to snag it
<rusbus> vapouridity
<rusbus> settled on solidity 
<solidity> haha
<solidity> plasmidity
<rusbus> next up :D
<rusbus> when you're done you can become sublimity
<gremble> superconductitidy
<rusbus> I want a super simple nick
<rusbus> something hex maybe
<rusbus> like
<rusbus> 0x32
<rusbus> :D
<rusbus> or how about
<rusbus> b10110101
<rusbus> 0b10110101*
<Kilos> Maaz  nickometer 0x32
<Maaz> Kilos: 0x32 is 56.0% lame
<rusbus> :(
<gremble> Why 50 rusbus?
<rusbus> Maaz nickometer Kilos 
<Maaz> rusbus: Kilos is 0.0% lame
<rusbus> YOH
<Kilos> haha
<rusbus> Maaz nickometer rusbus 
<Maaz> rusbus: rusbus is 0.0% lame
<rusbus> oh
<rusbus> lame
<rusbus> it checks if we're in here
<Kilos> no
<rusbus> Maaz nickometer solidity 
<Maaz> rusbus: solidity is 0.0% lame
<Kilos> it doesnt like funny characters
<rusbus> I'm sure it does
<gremble> It checks for special characters
<rusbus> who's bot is this?
<Kilos> ours
<rusbus> Maaz nickometer 1337k1d5
<Maaz> rusbus: 1337k1d5 is 99.7% lame
<rusbus> who wrote it
<rusbus> is what I meant
<Kilos> written in python by our guys
<solidity> Maaz nickometer 1
<Maaz> solidity: 1 is 21.5% lame
<solidity> Maaz nickometer !#$%^
<gremble> rusbus: it is an ibid bot
<Maaz> solidity: !#$%^ is 99.93% lame
<rusbus> oh, rad
 * rusbus tips hat to cocooncrash 
<rusbus> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<rusbus> I wrote an ibid plugin
<rusbus> what a learning curve that was
<rusbus> :D
<rusbus> I guess it wasn't TOO bad but the docs aren't complete
<gremble> It is not really active :P Perhaps you can make it a project to get it up to date ;P
<Kilos> you can get help in atrum on #ibid
<rusbus> ibid is way above my head
<rusbus> ya Kilos 
<rusbus> I did
<rusbus> but help is sparse
<rusbus> I know they're busy guys
<Kilos> and a year ago you could get help here
<Kilos> then that place stole our guys
<rusbus> ibid taught me a decent amount about twisted
<Kilos> silicon valley usa
<rusbus> which I never knew b efore
<rusbus> before*
<rusbus> and I learnt how twisted actually pioneered a lot of asynchronous stuff
<rusbus> python 3.0's tulip lib was based on it
<rusbus> solidity teach me how to quine please :D
<rusbus> does it actually read it's own guts and spill them
<rusbus> or do you hard code it's guts to be spilled? :?
<solidity> No, it just needs to output it's source code.
<solidity> I suppose you could write a script that reads its own source file and outputs that.
<rusbus> how did you do yours?
<gremble> That is probably cheating :P
<rusbus> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/54/QuineProgram.png
<rusbus> wikipedia cheats
<solidity> uhm
<solidity> I wrote it in 2008.
<rusbus> hop to it bro :D
<gremble> That is what she said
<solidity> hah
<solidity> hrm
<solidity> trying to think of how to explain now
<rusbus> does it just read it's own file?
<solidity> I got the inspiration after reading a book on genetics.
<solidity> Mine didn't.
<rusbus> or can it not read it while running?
<gremble> It can read it while running
<rusbus> so you programmed a sperm :D
<solidity> I basically abstracted away various aspects of the source code as string variables, and the composited those as a kind of genetic string that reconstructed everything again.
<rusbus> link it bro
<rusbus> xD
<solidity> I don't have it anymore.
<rusbus> boo
<solidity> I suppose I can try and rewrite it.
<gremble> Do it in Haskell
<rusbus> rewrite :D
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<rusbus> DO IT IN HASKELL!
<Kilos> ohi inetpro  
<inetpro> goood mornings everyone
<solidity> I'll just do it in python.
<gremble> Hey inetpro 
<rusbus> what was the response time on that ping?
<solidity> heya
 * rusbus is now listening to: perparadise - Flume Remix
<rusbus> lol this plugin
<rusbus> is so derpy
<rusbus> solidity 
<rusbus> I finished my quine
<rusbus> time to battle to the death
<solidity> I just finished downloading python,
<solidity> :P
<rusbus> lol
<rusbus> I took long cause my atom was borked
<gremble> Not having a mouse is kind of a pain in the ass
<rusbus> trying to update a package
<rusbus> gremble you should get that seen to
<rusbus> your mouse should be on the table and not up your ass
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> you guys talked too much while I was away
<solidity> And now I have to remember python syntax.
<rusbus> inetpro 
<rusbus> we're on Quines
<rusbus> get on board or get run over!
<inetpro> no ways I can read all that
<gremble> inetpro: There is nothing interesting. Don't worry
<rusbus> inetpro we just spoke about haskell
<inetpro> :-)
<rusbus> and then learning languages in general
<rusbus> programming*
<rusbus> and now we're onto quines
<rusbus> if you're a programmer feel free to post a quine in your favorite language
<rusbus> learn you haskell is so expensive
<rusbus> O_O
<rusbus> $45
 * inetpro googles for quines
<rusbus> inetpro it's a program that prints out it's own sourcecode
<inetpro> nevre heard of that in my life
<gremble> You can read it for free on the internet
<rusbus> gremble I prefer to read hard copy stuff
<rusbus> or I'd just pirate everything :p
<inetpro> ai!
<gremble> Well you can pay up or just read it at learnyouahaskell.com/chapters
<gremble> If you decide to pay up, buy a copy for me too
<gremble> :P
<rusbus> HEH
<rusbus> not likely :p
<rusbus> my mother is in the UK atm  
<rusbus> and with SA postal being what it is
<rusbus> I'm getting her to buy books for me
<rusbus> :p
<rusbus> off amazon she can have it in 2 days
<rusbus> using regular postal
<rusbus> :D
<gremble> I need to get an Rpi so I can have a faster smart tv
<gremble> >.>
<rusbus> how is an rpi gonna make your smart tv faster?>
<gremble> It will be the smart
<gremble> and the tv can be dumb
<rusbus> oh
<rusbus> thats what I have
<rusbus> it's a slow smart
<rusbus> oh maybe RPi2 is fast
<gremble> The tv is even slower
<rusbus> don't go for the first model
<gremble> The newest model is quite cheap already
<rusbus> not what I'd call cheap but ok :p
<rusbus> when I got my RPi
<rusbus> I needed to buy the power source
<rusbus> the SD card
<rusbus> etc
<rusbus> it came to over R1k!
<gremble> That is very expensive
<gremble> :P
<rusbus> then I bought a Udoo
<rusbus> which is 4x the power
<rusbus> + a built in arduino mega
<rusbus> and that cost me R1500
<rusbus> with the power source included
<rusbus> two SD cards each with it's own OS
<rusbus> etc
<rusbus> BARGAIN.
<gremble> :P
 * rusbus is waiting on solidity 
<gremble> I am watching the lego movie now :P
<rusbus> I still haven't seen it :(
<solidity> You will have to wait a while.
<rusbus> why?
<solidity> Because I'm trying to remember what I did.
<rusbus> lol
<rusbus> I wanna show you mine but I don't want you to be like "there it is" and not do yours :p
<solidity> How many lines is yours?
<rusbus> I don't want to say
<gremble> :P
<rusbus> xD
<solidity> haha
<rusbus> how many should it be?
<rusbus> how many are you at atm?
<gremble> All of them
<rusbus> I'm racking my brain trying to make it shorter
<rusbus> but I can't
<rusbus> (yet)
<solidity> Doesn't matter, if I recall mine was 20 something lines, so if yours is shorted it could be a differently written one.
<rusbus> gremble do a haskell quine plx thx :p
<solidity> My brother showed my a quine that was 3 or 4 lines.
<rusbus> well I'm sure that mine is written differently then
<solidity> me*
<solidity> Mine isn't exactly the elegant solution.
<gremble> This makes me want to build lego 
<gremble> :(
<rusbus> ok so I googled
<rusbus> and found this
<rusbus> "Technically, the shortest Python quine is the empty file."
<rusbus> doh
<solidity> har
<rusbus> python quine.py outputs nothing
<rusbus> :D?
<rusbus> ok I found the shortest python quine
<rusbus> it's this:
<rusbus> _='_=%r;print _%%_';print _%_\n
<rusbus> mine errors on the \n
<rusbus> but apparently it should be there
<rusbus> ohhhhhhh this one is good
<rusbus> print open(__file__).read()
<rusbus> 27 chars long
<solidity> I have not written code this ugly in a long time.
<rusbus> lol
<rusbus> I'm trying to think if I can use a  lambda to shorten my quine
<rusbus> ]but now that I've seen the sneakily short quines out there I feel like I'm wasting my time :p
<rusbus> cause I know it's verbose in comparison
<solidity> I should mention I know very little python.
 * rusbus whips solidity 
<rusbus> MUSH!
<solidity> I'm getting there.
<Kilos> wb gremble  
<gremble> Thank you
<Kilos> aw i didnt even chat to squish102  
<gremble> Sometimes I have to reboot this system
<Kilos> squish102  you here?
<rusbus> gremble you missed a lot
<rusbus> solidity showed us the best quine ever
<gremble> Oh?
<gremble> show me again?
<solidity> It was the king of all quines.
<solidity> I will in a sec, I just have to actually finish it first.
<solidity> :P
<rusbus> gremble it's too good to repeat
<rusbus> even though it can repeat itself
<rusbus> dommot solidity 
<rusbus> foils my jest
<solidity> I threw rus under the bus.
<rusbus> :c
<solidity> ok done
<rusbus> LINK
<rusbus> :D
<solidity> feast your eyes on this monstrosity: http://pastebin.com/ThRhwdgZ
<rusbus> ok first off
<rusbus> the " " thing
<rusbus> is normally disallowed
<rusbus> :p
<rusbus> but that is pretty damn cool
<solidity> That is just a shorthand for escaping quotes?
<rusbus> ya
<rusbus> well
<rusbus> it's the same number of chars really
<rusbus> if you do "''" or
<rusbus> \"\"
<solidity> "\"" is also disallowed?
<rusbus> 4 either way
<rusbus> I dunno
<rusbus> I don't know all the rules :p
<solidity> I don't think there are any really.
<solidity> It just has to output its source code, and reading the source file is kind of lame.
<rusbus> na there are
<rusbus> oh
<rusbus> well
<rusbus> then I'm lame
<rusbus> ;c
<solidity> Where are these rules?
<rusbus> I just read some stuff
<solidity> And who came up with them?
<rusbus> people were doing them
<rusbus> and said don't do x or y
<rusbus> no idea
<solidity> I suppose it is degrees of difficulty.
<solidity> Or to try different approaches.
<solidity> Think about mine is you need to know just the basics of syntax to do it.
<solidity> thing*
<rusbus> before you said the thing about reading source file
<rusbus> this was what I made
<rusbus> http://paste2.org/6O666Lv8
<solidity> hehe
<solidity> I thought about doing that too.
<solidity> ah
<solidity> "A quine is a non-empty computer program which takes no input and produces a copy of its own source code as its only output."
<solidity> >takes no input
<rusbus> as in
<rusbus> just run it
<solidity> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quine_%28computing%29
<rusbus> I can shorten mine a taaaaaad
<rusbus> with open(__file__) as f:
<rusbus>     for l in f.readlines():
<rusbus>         print l
 * inetpro calling it a day
<inetpro> good night
<solidity> Since mine is built on genetic principles you could introduce mutations to it and see how it develops. :P
<rusbus> night inetpro 
<solidity> night
<Kilos> night inetpro  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight, much warmer in bed
<rusbus> solidity 
<rusbus> print open(__file__).read()
<rusbus> BOOM
<solidity> Although most mutations would probably result in immediate runtime errors.
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<rusbus> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
<rusbus> night Kilos 
<solidity> night
<Kilos> if squish102  answers tell him ill chat to him tomorrow
<Kilos> or her
<solidity> doesn't "open(__file__).read() count as taking input?
<Kilos> ty
<rusbus> him
<rusbus> no
<rusbus> I run it like this
<Kilos> oh you know him
<rusbus> "python quine.py"
<rusbus> I don't do this
<rusbus> "python quine.py myinputgoeshere"
<rusbus> yes Kilos 
<rusbus> :)
<Kilos> cool
<inetpro> Maaz: watch them
<Maaz> OK inetpro I'll keep an eye on them for you
<rusbus> he's in murica
<Kilos> thanks then
<rusbus> so his timezone is whack
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> yah i deal with lots of them
<rusbus> 'them'
<rusbus> xSD
<rusbus> xD
<solidity> You don't pass any arguments to it but the program itself fetches input?
<Kilos> oh superfly  did we greet today?
<Kilos> if not hi fly
<rusbus> hmm solidity 
<rusbus> I see what you're saying
<rusbus> I think that's a philosophical thing
<rusbus> what is taking input really? :p
<rusbus> I interpreted it as you don't pass anything to it on the command line
<solidity> I think the point is that all the information is self contained, but I suppose your example doesn't break the rules because it runs under the exact same conditions mine does.
<solidity> does yours work if you paste it into the interactive interpreter?
<solidity> instead of launching it from a file?
<rusbus> let me try
<rusbus> I don't know why I tried it
<rusbus> the outcome was obvious
<rusbus> since mine reads from a file
<rusbus> it's gonna fail
<rusbus> it's not running from a file if it's in the interactive interpreter
<rusbus> :D
<solidity> So I think I win then.
<solidity> MUHAHAHAH
<rusbus> if we agree on your rules, then yes
<rusbus> but like I said
<rusbus> this argument is a philosophical one
<solidity> http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Quine
<solidity> according to this you are breaking the rules
<rusbus> :(
<solidity> wait I take that back
<solidity> "You are not allowed to read any external files with the source code."
<rusbus> is the source code itself an external file?
<solidity> import sys; sys.stdout.write(open(sys.argv[0]).read())
<solidity> is one of the examples they give for python
<rusbus> rofl
<rusbus> solidity 
<rusbus> I was writing something like that
<solidity> But it is not the source code itself that is the program being run, the source code is compiled/interpreted into a program which then runs so the file it is compiled from is an external file.
<rusbus> if we rewind a bit
<rusbus> I was saying that you can't send it input on the command line?
<rusbus> if our code is this
<rusbus> import sys; print sys.argv[1]
<rusbus> and call it like this
<rusbus> python quine.py "import sys; print sys.argv[1]"
<rusbus> then it's shorter
<rusbus> :p
<rusbus> but this is why you can't give it command line input cause that'd drastically reduce it's length
<solidity> Well, the .py file is not the program itself if I'm not mistaken.
<solidity> just like .cpp files aren't the program itself for c++ programs
<solidity> if I recall you can run .pyc files?
<solidity> and that won't work with your example?
<rusbus> never tried to run them directly
<rusbus> no
<rusbus> it doesn't work
<rusbus> says can't open file
<rusbus> doesn't exist :D
<solidity> heh
<solidity> Well, I like mine more anyway :P
<rusbus> lol
<rusbus> yours is way longer ;)
<solidity> That's what she said.
<rusbus> touche.
<solidity> :^)
<gremble> o/
<solidity> o/
<solidity> Also, have you played eve online before?
<Cryterion> eve?
<Cryterion> Oh and hi everyone
<solidity> a mmorpg that is basically spreadsheets in space with big laser discos all the time
<gremble> haha
<gremble> What I hear about eve is that it is a lot of work
<solidity> hi
<Cryterion> hmm, think I heard about it
<gremble> I sometimes play Tera but that is about the only game that I play
<solidity> yeah, I was just curious because o/ is the standard way to greet people in eve.
<gremble> Oh, that is the standard way that I greet people
<gremble> :P
<Cryterion> time consuming like evony is I guess
<solidity> Eve is like, adopting a second life.
<solidity> Part of me wants to play it again, but the other part of me wants to achieve something in life.
<Cryterion> rather try Illyraid, I play that, deep strategy, but is a slow paced game
<gremble> Dwarf Fortress?
<Cryterion> don't know it
<solidity> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdfFnTt2UT0
<gremble> Old game, started as a PhD project
<gremble> Turing complete 
<gremble> :P
<gremble> It has massive depth
<gremble> https://xkcd.com/1223/
<solidity> If I ever play an mmo again it will be eve, because I still can't think of any other mmo that comes close to being as awesome. :P
<solidity> Right now all I play is xcom(the first one).
<gremble> Oh, I saw that
 * Cryterion goes to check on him troops in illyriad
<gremble> i am playing nethack
<gremble> and I have no idea what I am doing
<gremble> xD
<solidity> nice
<solidity> I think I'll give Dwarf Fortress a try sometime.
<solidity> And Nethack too.
<solidity> since I only have a cheap laptop that can't play much.
<Cryterion> shouldn't stop you playing html5 based games
<solidity> For sure.
<gremble> or ncurses based games
<gremble> :P
<solidity> There are many games, and we only have time to play a few.
<Cryterion> Stay away from evony then
<gremble> :P
<rusbus> [23:27:39] <solidity> a mmorpg that is basically spreadsheets in space with big laser discos all the time
<gremble> So we make more
<rusbus> lol best description
<solidity> I still have some many games from ages ago I need to finish.
<solidity> Like xcom
<solidity> It's amazing how much I know about this game without ever actually having finished it. :P
<rusbus> o/ is like
<rusbus> as old as the internet
<rusbus> way older than eve
<rusbus> prolly originated from IRC too
<solidity> For sure, I just rarely see it outside of eve.
<gremble> I'm watching the deadspace movie. It is quite...explicit
<gremble> :P
<rusbus> there is a dead space movie?
<rusbus> is it gorey?
<gremble> Yes it is
<gremble> It is animated
<solidity> I am shuffling around files and partitions.
<gremble> So it is very gorey
<solidity> How does it compare to Event Horizon?
<rusbus> so like
<rusbus> gremble solidity 
<rusbus> where you guys from
<rusbus> and that sort of stuff
<solidity> Cape Town, Northern Suburbs
<solidity> Yourself?
<rusbus> and the other sort of stuff
<rusbus> amanzimtoti
<rusbus> (30km south of durbs)
<gremble> This movie makes me feel lkike I felt playing the game
<gremble> I am from Pretoria
<Cryterion> hmm, Durban
 * rusbus holds a knife to Cryterion 
<rusbus> what of it?
<gremble> Sho
<gremble> :P
<rusbus> xD
 * Cryterion drives past rusbus everyday and he always misses
<rusbus> orly
<rusbus> where you from Cryterion 
<rusbus> I might *LITERALLY* drive past you daily
<rusbus> (ride*)
<Cryterion> Queensburgh, Durban
<rusbus> cool, I have some friends there
<rusbus> I ride past on the N2 daily
<Cryterion> Workshop is in Scottbourgh, so on the N2 south up down daily
<gremble> I went on holiday to Scottbourgh once
<rusbus> oh thats cool
<kulelu88> you okes love the coast
<rusbus> not everyday you come across someone from north of toti travelling south of toti
<rusbus> we're like the barrier
<rusbus> :p
<Cryterion> I still need to practice my casting from office window, to see if can that hook at least into the water while working
<gremble> I dislike going to the beach
<Cryterion> I like fishing
<gremble> My father used to like that a lot
<gremble> I can't sit still long enough
<solidity> You can walk on beaches, or run, do cartwheels.
<solidity> The whole lot.
<Cryterion> rusbus: yep, roads nice travelling, I'm always opposite to traffic load
<Cryterion> gremble: patience is the key, but when that fish bites, have fun
<rusbus> aye, I'd love to work south bound
<kulelu88> the beach aint for chilling. beach football, beach volleyball, surfing, kite-surfing, wind-surfing, snorkling and smoking zol (if thats your thing)
<solidity> what is it for then?
 * Cryterion goes hmm, where is that thing
<kulelu88> ^^
<gremble> Good evening kulelu88 :P
<kulelu88> good evening gremble-sun
<gremble> I need a blanky. It is rather cold
<kulelu88> more like kak-cold
<gremble> If you take a dump and it is this cold, you really need to see a doctor abou tit
<gremble> it*
<rusbus> solidity - my quine doesn't print comments
<rusbus> just a random thought i just had :p
<solidity> really?
<solidity> Oh well, I don't really know how python works in detail.
<kulelu88> KZN guys, it is possible to surf at night in winter?
<rusbus> yes
<kulelu88> rusbus: show your code, I may be able to help
<Cryterion> yes
<Cryterion> and go skying
<gremble> skying?
<rusbus> I don't need help, thanks kulelu88 :)
<kulelu88> gremble: we're missing out mate
<rusbus> I love skying.
<Cryterion> burg is just up the road
<gremble> What is skying?
<kulelu88> skiing
<gremble> Oh
<gremble> That makes more sense
<kulelu88> ='D
<Cryterion> surf morn, sky lunch time, surf to close the evening
<gremble> Sharks are nocturnal
<kulelu88> and prefer capetonian meat
<Cryterion> well, up to you
<gremble> :P
<Cryterion> feed time is sunrise and sunset btw
<gremble> Only some
<gremble> Feeding time depends on the species
<kulelu88> I shall soon be a surfer too
<rusbus> I swam with some raggies
<Cryterion> and area atm, durbans nets are up
<rusbus> on aliwal shoal
<rusbus> a place called raggies cave
<rusbus> those okes aren't interested in my meat at all
<rusbus> maybe the sharks just friendzoned me
<rusbus> :(
<gremble> Only explanation
<Cryterion> maybe
<kulelu88> they bro-zoned you cause you don't code Java. #fistbump
<Cryterion> but might build up now, sard's are one their way
<rusbus> just happens that I'm teaching myself java
<rusbus> (as we speak, too!)
<gremble> No
<kulelu88> Is it the sardines or the fact that the sharks know its gunsten?
<gremble> Don't do it
<gremble> You don't have to do that to yourself
<rusbus> but I do :(
<kulelu88> fuuuu!!!! fjavaaaa!
<solidity> I'm gladdened by the fact that I will probably never have to deal with java.
<Cryterion> Best way to learn rusbus, that's how i've always done it
<rusbus> hmm?
<Cryterion> Sharks will follow the dolphins, dolphins follow the sards
<Cryterion> and other thing
<rusbus> I'm pretty sure sharks don't follow dolphins?
<Cryterion> maybe wrong, but only 4 species out of about 200 have ever attacked humans
<gremble> I wasn't being serious. Sharks are cool
<gremble> they're generaly chill-bro'
<gremble> s
<kulelu88> Until they verse the bulls. then fuuuuuu Sharks!
<Cryterion> Wait till next year, Sharks are the ones that aren't scared to try a new stratergy
<gremble> I played a rugby game once
<rusbus> I was in a team once
<Cryterion> I stuck to medic side
<solidity> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2011/jul/19/great-white-shark-jumps-boat
<gremble> Hippos do that too
<gremble> I am more scared of them :x
<Cryterion> Go on a boat, upset a hippo, and it'll follow you around all day
<solidity> hippo just wants to be your friend
<gremble> They're fat and angry
<gremble> That is what they are
<Cryterion> Just don't make a fire
<solidity> They are angry because no one wants to be their friends which is why they overeat too.
<solidity> They are also cold most of the time.
<gremble> I think solidity is a hippo in disguise
<gremble> Trying to get us to trust them
<Cryterion> Hippo can move at 30km/h in water
<gremble> So that they can kill us
<gremble> On the internet no one knows that you're a hippo
<solidity> LIES AND SLANDER! HOW DARE YOU INSINUATE THE NOBLE HIPPO TO STOOP TO SUCH LOW TACTICS AS IMPERSONATING THEIR PREY IN ORDER TO EAT THEM!
<Cryterion> rotflmao
<solidity> :P
<Cryterion> missed the f in there lol
<gremble> You missed an f?
<gremble> How many do you want
<Cryterion> only the 1
<solidity> our or ive I think is suiccient
<rusbus> ok so
<rusbus> I'm buying that haskell book
<rusbus> it is settled.
<Cryterion> Not sure 
<solidity> which one?
<rusbus> learn you some haskell
<rusbus> :D
<solidity> I'm torn between physical books and ebooks.
<rusbus> just don't tear the books
<rusbus> I feel I learn better from physical books
<rusbus> but ebooks are just too easy to pirate >:D
<solidity> Because I love physical books, but I have a thing against having all these books you have to store and lug around and whatnot.
<kulelu88> rusbus is doing that thing where you learn to learn to learn and not write any software
<rusbus> hmm?
<solidity> That is more me.
<gremble> solidity: perhaps look at this http://bitemyapp.com/posts/2014-12-31-functional-education.html
<gremble> rusbus: ^ 
<rusbus> kulelu88?
<kulelu88> hello?
<rusbus> nvm I guess
<kulelu88> rusbus: ?? oh my comment. well you see. you said you were learning Java... then buying a book on Haskell ... then you'd probably want to learn Go also. language-foo, and it takes a while to actually get comfortable with any language, so it wastes time if you arent a student or something
<rusbus> I see no problem in trying out multiple languages?
<rusbus> I don't want a job programming haskell
<rusbus> but I'd like to get into it, at least just a little bit
<rusbus> buying a book is not marrying the language
<kulelu88> true, but what are your intentions. Do you need to code something or is this your pasttime?
<rusbus> the latter
<kulelu88> aahh you should chill here more often. gremble codes haskell for fun also
<rusbus> well my bouncer is connected here
<rusbus> so ya
<rusbus> you'll see me more
<gremble> There has been a surge of new faces
<gremble> It is quite nice
<rusbus> MaNI's fault
<solidity> thanks gremble
<rusbus> we're from shadowfire
<kulelu88> what's that?
<solidity> for the haskell info
<rusbus> for this
<rusbus> http://bitemyapp.com/posts/2014-12-31-functional-education.html
<gremble> solidity: that guy has some momentum in the haskell community, so I wouldn't offhandedly disregard his opinions on learning it :P
<solidity> I don't care about that really, what he says makes enough sense to me to look at what he recommends.
<kulelu88> what is shadowfire?
<rusbus> south african IRC network
<gremble> it is an irc network kulelu88 
<rusbus> irc.shadowfire.org
<kulelu88> whoa! we have 1 of those haha
<gremble> We had a channel there for the UP cos department
<rusbus> I think there is only Atrum and ShadowFire left 
<rusbus> (regarding SA IRC servers)
<kulelu88> any popular channels?
<gremble> solidity: I am looking at that course at UPenn and it looks really cool so far
<rusbus> shadowfire has seen a massive decrease in numbers the past 2 or so years
<solidity> same
<rusbus> like a HUGE decline
<kulelu88> all the users in australia now or "whatsapp group" :/
<kulelu88> *?
<rusbus> er, what?
<solidity> All the rural irc network settlements are being abandoned in favour of the big urban sprawl that is freenode.
<kulelu88> I think solidity gets me ='D
<kulelu88> ='''''''''''D
<solidity> I wonder about that.
<gremble> I will murder someone if they add me on a whatsapp group and use it like IRC
<solidity> So for some reason the haskell platform install wants 1.2 gb of disk space.
<solidity> The install file is 132mb
<gremble> I have no idea
<gremble> I don't remember mine being that bing
<gremble> big*
<kulelu88> Does it use a vm like java?
<gremble> Nope
<gremble> It has a REPL interpreter and a compiler
<gremble> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4858585/why-is-ghc-so-large-big
<gremble> Still doesn't say why you get it as 1.2GB
<rusbus> so large big
<gremble> I wonder what the fuck this cat eats. It farts death
<solidity> ah
<solidity> every lib comes in 4 flavours
<solidity> Well, as long as the programs themselves aren't so massive :P
<gremble> Fairly sure that the community would have complained if they were
<gremble> xD
<solidity> I don't know, people still use PHP.
<solidity> Then again, the user base varies significantly (hopefully)
<gremble> I read a quote today, "I am a PHP programmer and I have never maintained a bad codebase"
<rusbus> what he means is he makes a bad codebase then abandons it
<solidity> That twitter account?
<solidity> hahaha
<gremble> Yup
<Cryterion> morning guys, I'm off to sleep
<gremble> Cheers
<solidity> laters
<solidity> so
<solidity> haskell ide
<solidity> that isn't vim
<solidity> or emacs
<solidity> maybe I should just use vim
<gremble> emacs is your best bet
<gremble> :<
<gremble> Remember to use spaces instead of tabs
<solidity> :(
 * solidity likes tabs.
<gremble> tabs break things
<solidity> like poorly programmed parsers!
<solidity> bah humbug!
<solidity> why emacs?
<gremble> emacs has a really nice vim-mode
<solidity> I'm going to try atom first
<gremble> haskell-mode
<gremble> I'm apparently on drugs
<squish102> hmm anyone running a hadoop cluster on ubuntu?
<squish102> i'm thinking i will have to put it on redhat
<gremble> Im going to do the sleep thing
<gremble> CHeers
<solidity> night
<solidity> also turning in, night
<squish102> night
<kulelu88> squish102: check for a docker container using ubuntu with hadoop
<squish102> kulelu88: thanks, googling now
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-07
<rusbus> solidity in atom set tab equal to 4 spaces
<rusbus> sorted
<kulelu88> you a night-owl? rusbus 
<rusbus> I used to be
<rusbus> not anymore cause of work
<rusbus> night
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn  and everyone else
<nlsthzn> o/
<captine> morning all
<Kilos> hi captine  hows things?
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<captine> ok.  finally finished a project that had me at the office till all hours of hte morning
<captine> so things should be getting to normal
<Kilos> i just spent an hour looking at comments on facebook, something i rarely do
<Kilos> looks like there will never be such a thing as normal anymore
<Kilos> i see the fly has learned to bake bread and make pizza too
<Kilos> made me hungry looking at it
<Cryterion> being unique is far from normal
<Kilos> hi Cryterion  
<Cryterion> hiya
<Kilos> captine  we have had a flood of new peeps here
<captine> awesome
<captine> Kilos, wanted to ask you about your take on the KDE dev and the community council.  Struggling to get my head around what happened.
<Kilos> imo its all about um
<Kilos> sec lemme think
<captine> um?
<Kilos> when peeps differ of opinion and instead of being friendly about it getting agro with each other
<Kilos> um is when i try think
<Kilos> when it takes a while then its followed by er
<captine> lol
<captine> ok
<Kilos> they gotta sort it because i <3 kde
<Kilos> saw an interesting link in the lists for ubuntu users but dont wanna try on my kde
<Kilos> http://news.softpedia.com/news/You-Can-Now-Install-and-Test-Unity-8-and-Mir-in-Any-Supported-Ubuntu-OS-483206.shtml
<Kilos> unity 8 is he thing thats gonna get convergence going if i read things correctly
<Kilos> ai! sticky t
<superfly> Kilos: they might rename Kubuntu and use Debian instead of Ubuntu. They'll keep KDE. 
<Kilos> whew ty superfly  
<georgelappies> hi all
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hows georgelappies  today
<superfly> Kilos: you can always use Debian, which has KDE
<georgelappies> lol, good thanks. Cold but good :)
<superfly> It's a little warmer today in Cape Town 
<Kilos> superfly  i will, if things get bad, but im kinda loyal to ubuntu so long
<Kilos> superfly  you must eat freshly baked bread when its hot
<Kilos> very lekker 
<Kilos> hi chris_za  
<chris_za> howdie
<superfly> Kilos: I know, it just didn't work out that way. 
<superfly> Hi chris_za 
<Kilos> and your pizza looks great
<chris_za> was just setting this up for when I get stuck lol
<Kilos> chris_za  you been here before hey?
<superfly> Kilos: that's mrs_fly's pizza 
<chris_za> nope 1st time
<Kilos> tell her it looks yummy
<Kilos> chris_za  welcome to ubuntu-za
<superfly> Kilos: it was very yummy ;-) 
<chris_za> ty :), I promise to behave lol
<Kilos> you are welcome to hang here 24/7
<Kilos> if you need help chris_za  just state your prob
<chris_za> so far my probs are unfixable lol
<Kilos> lol
<chris_za> switched to ubuntu finally and none of my damn prnt's will work :)
<Kilos> tell us a bit about yourself chris_za  starting with how you found us
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> superfly  do you use enigmail?
<Kilos> pro got me to go through all of that yesterday
<Kilos> now did i chase chris or is it net probs
<Kilos> sigh
<superfly> Kilos: no, my email is Web based 
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> what a job all this security is
<captine> superfly, I am a little annoyed with this Kubuntu thing.  Really hope to get the full picture to see where I lie.. I love Unity, and am really enjoying Gnome 3 on 15.04... but to be honest, never really found KDE to be my thing.  Used it on Arch for about 3 months and enjoyed it, but for my use case, find Gnome and Unity to fit me...  that said, still want to know whats happening, as I would hate Kubuntu to disappear.
<captine> PS, anyone seen the roundcube indiegogo... I hope companies like my ISP (Cybersmart) club in given their use of Roundcube...
<Kilos> hi rusbus  
<solidity> rusbus> solidity in atom set tab equal to 4 spaces
<solidity> That is like sweeping dirt under the rug.
<solidity> I will know those aren't real tabs but fake tabs.
<stickyboy> atom text editor is pretty... but not ready yet.
<solidity> Well, I was looking for a lightweight editor, but it turns out this thing is fairly large.
<solidity> And slower than I expected.
<solidity> but I haven't actually used it yet
<Cryterion> Cryt-Survival: players
<stickyboy> solidity: Yah, it's CSS + JS. Pretty heavy.
<Cryterion> hmm, wrong room
<stickyboy> solidity: Speaking of, lemme update my installed version + plugins...
<stickyboy> I keep checking it every week or two.
<solidity> Is it built with CSS + JS?
<superfly> captine: Kubuntu is not really going to go anywhere. It may change name and morph somewhat, but JRiddell, ScottK and the others are not going anywhere. 
<stickyboy> solidity: Yeah, Atom is Chromium + NodeJS.
<solidity> oh wow
<solidity> that is interesting
<stickyboy> Yah
<solidity> Maybe I'll keep using it them simply because if that is the platform for it's "hackability" then I should be able to get started right away.
<stickyboy> It even has a plugin for vim key bindings...
<solidity> Yeah I saw.
<solidity> It is more responsive today, guess it was just because it was the first time running yesterday and it hand to cache things and whatnot.
<solidity> had*
<stickyboy> solidity: True
<stickyboy> It does stuff in the backend. Sometimes I see apm doing stuff in htop.
<stickyboy> https://archive.org/stream/GuerillaOpenAccessManifesto/Goamjuly2008_djvu.txt
<solidity> This is very relevant to my interests.
<stickyboy> solidity: The open access manifesto?
<solidity> Ran into paywalls for science papers way too often.
<stickyboy> It's by Aaron Swartz... who... killed himself.
<solidity> I'm still reading, but I like what I'm reading.
<solidity> Why?
<solidity> inb4 illuminati assassination made to look like suicide
<solidity> Can't believe I haven't heard of this guy before.
<stickyboy> Yah, he founded Reddit and was influential in some other web standards, like RSS I think.
<solidity>  Swartz has been identified as a cofounder of Reddit, but the title is a source of controversy. With the merger of Infogami and Reddit, Swartz became a coowner and director of parent company Not A Bug, Inc., along with Reddit cofounders Steve Huffman and Alexis Ohanian.[220
<squish102> ssh'ing from windows i use mobaxterm... now that i have a mac, what is a good one?
<rusbus> solidity how is it sweeping dirt under a rug?
<rusbus> and atom is slow on startup
<rusbus> but fast otherwise
<rusbus> unless if you're opening a VERY large file and trying to ctrl+f through it, you won't think it's slow
<rusbus> Kilos 
<Kilos> yes
<rusbus> I found tinned curry mix veggies
<rusbus> :D
<Kilos> golddish?
<rusbus> rhodes quality
<rusbus> still good
<rusbus> if you never mentioned it I would have been blind to it
<rusbus> but now I looked for curried veg and found em :D
<Kilos> i use all the others for adding to a curry i make but the golddish i eat straight out the tin
<rusbus> I wish they still sold tinned biryai - love that stuff
<rusbus> hmm I need to find golddish then
<rusbus> I'm currently chowing this straight from the tin :p
<Kilos> next time look for gold dish and tell me what you think
<rusbus> I wish this was spicier but still very good
<Kilos> they have the recipe spot on and not lots of water with i
<Kilos> it
<rusbus> ya this one is more watery than I'd like tbh
<Kilos> you will see the diffs when you find it
<Kilos> also to make it better you can make your own with it
<rusbus> where do you buy from?
<rusbus> I went to checkers
<Kilos> fry onions and garlic and he spices you want then add the curry
<Kilos> all of the supermarkets
<rusbus> hmm they didn't have golddish
<rusbus> or I didn't find it
<Kilos> golddish was the first we could get then the others followed suite
<rusbus> is it mixed veg
<rusbus> or something else?
<Kilos> mixed veg
<rusbus> I bought some curry powder
<rusbus> keen to make some curry mince
<rusbus> and make some roti's
<rusbus> :D
<Kilos> less water for starters than the others and richer flavour
<Kilos> rajah curry powder is the best
<rusbus> thats what I got :D
<Kilos> for peeps that cant take hot food the mild and spicy is best
<Kilos> if you want it hot you add chili 
<Kilos> i have my recipe somewhere ill post it for you when i find it
<Kilos> oh and you in durbs
<rusbus> ye
<Kilos> you can get curry leaves there too
<rusbus> I like it hot
<rusbus> :D
<rusbus> ya there is actually a gorimas like 20m from where I work
<rusbus> so I can always get stuff easily
<Kilos> i have a curry leaf tree here i have to carry in every winter
<rusbus> you carry every winter?
<rusbus> thats something I need to grow myself
<Kilos> carry the tree inside or frost kills it
<rusbus> they make for good looking trees
<rusbus> oh so yours is potted
<Kilos> you can get them at nursaries there
<Kilos> yes large pot
<Kilos> makes quite a big bush/tree thing
<rusbus> I like to grow my stuff from seeds
<Kilos> leaves add taste to any stew without hot curry burn
<rusbus> I wanted to grow a lemon tree but bought one from a nursery and it hasn't grown in like 6 months that I've had it :(
<Kilos> these grow from roots sprouting
<rusbus> what insects chow your tree?
<Kilos> all around the curry tree new trees come up
<Kilos> none
<rusbus> wonder if it'll be the same here
<Kilos> curry leaf onion and garlic is about all that bugs dont attack
<rusbus> how do you wash/prepare your leaves?
<Kilos> yes man i brought my first one from our place in toti
<Kilos> i just pick them and throw then in
<Kilos> hehe
<rusbus> that sounds dangerous to me xD
<rusbus> #ubuntu-za-cooking
<rusbus> xD
<rusbus> #ubuntu-za-curry
<Kilos> ill get you a pic of the tree
<rusbus> cool :D
<rusbus> I had an... incident with a friends fathers curry tree
<rusbus> I don't think he ever forgave me :p
<rusbus> being the young, testosterone filled adrenaline junkie I was
<rusbus> I was on my friends BMX
<rusbus> with him on the back pegs
<rusbus> cycling as hard as I could down his steep road
<rusbus> took my hands off the handlebars to make my friend shit himself
<rusbus> which he did
<rusbus> took a corner like that
<rusbus> and into his driveway
<rusbus> everything was under control
<rusbus> but he had these big potholes in his driveway
<rusbus> I tried to go left around it and he freaked out and put his weight to the right
<rusbus> we smacked the pothole and went flying into the tree
<rusbus> and OWNED it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just touching those leaves make me hungry
<Kilos> what a lekker smell
<rusbus> pavlovs dog :D
<Kilos> my sis must mail me the pic
<Kilos> my stupid fone can do pics
<rusbus> lol
<Kilos> i mean cant
<rusbus> I knew what you meant :)
<Kilos> pm me youe email addy
<Kilos> i make lotsa typos
<Kilos> sorry
<rusbus> my mother has conditioned me to read poorly constructed sentences :p
<rusbus> (not that yours are)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i even have an advocado pear tree that also must come in in winter
<Kilos> i really miss toti
<Kilos> the old toti
<rusbus> I grew 5 avo trees from pips, my sisters bery young son killed the one
<rusbus> I need bigger pots for them now
<rusbus> they're about 2 years old
<rusbus> very*
<rusbus> oh, Kilos, your tree is quite small
<rusbus> my friends fathers free was a little taller than I am
<rusbus> quite a decent size
<rusbus> I feel hungry looking at a plant :p
<Kilos> see the thicks stalks
<rusbus> ya
<Kilos> i keep cutting it down so i can carry it in
<Kilos> they have them in the nursaries around warners winkel i think
<Kilos> nursaries
<Kilos> sjoe something looks wrong
<rusbus> there is a nursary in winkle?
<Kilos> on the road from warners to winkel there used to be a good one
<rusbus> I think I only know of two
<rusbus> illovo nursary
<rusbus> and then there is a halls mica nursery that is relatively new
<Kilos> just ask around
<rusbus> a lot changes in 20 years :p
<Kilos> they get where the new sprout comes up and take a bit of root on either side and pot it
<Kilos> yeah
<rusbus> when last were you here?
<Kilos> whew lemme work on that
<Kilos> i think been gone since 88
<rusbus> 27 years
<Kilos> haha
<rusbus> I know this cause my sister was born in 88 and just turned 27 :p
<Kilos> lol
<rusbus> when last were you in UMHLANGA?
<rusbus> that place...
<rusbus> in like 10 years
<rusbus> went from sugar can to this massive beast
<rusbus> well back in 88 it wasn't even umhlanga
<rusbus> do you remember where the sharks board was?
<rusbus> not sure how long it's been where it is
<Kilos> yes
<rusbus> there durban north area
<Kilos> i met beula there
<rusbus> in all that sugar cane
<rusbus> beula?
<Kilos> beula davies i think her name is
<Kilos> was head of sharks board
<rusbus> who is that? xD
<rusbus> oh
<rusbus> well when I was a kid
<rusbus> you literally travelled on a long road
<rusbus> and got to the sharks board
<Kilos> yes
<rusbus> it was just sugar cane everywhere
<rusbus> now it's madness
<rusbus> thats near where I work now
<Kilos> at the sharks board?
<rusbus> down the road from it
<Kilos> ah
<rusbus> https://www.google.co.za/maps/place/Kwazulu-Natal+Sharks+Board/@-29.718266,31.0831562,14z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x1ef705f4cd231243:0xfeb6a6b80c5315c4?hl=en
<rusbus> just zoom out on that map
<rusbus> 10 years ago it was ONLY the sharks board there
<rusbus> ok maybe 15 years
<rusbus> go into street view
<rusbus> and look at how built up it is
<rusbus> the sharks board could sell their land for big moola now
<Kilos> wow
<rusbus> those images are 2 years old
<rusbus> whatever you see under construction there has been finished
<rusbus> and more stuff next to it
<Kilos> when i left, if you travelled up to pmb there was nothing behind about 3ks past elgro
<rusbus> elgro?
<Kilos> all sugar cane too
<rusbus> why would you go past elgro
<Kilos> elgro flats on top of the hill 
<rusbus> I know elgro
<rusbus> but why go past elgro to go to PMB?
<gremble> o/
<rusbus> o/
<Kilos> no man i mean up the pmb road 
<Kilos> there wasnt much other side of elgro
<rusbus> 'the pmb road' == ?
<Kilos> like from where you turned left to illovo sugarestates there was nothing
<rusbus> oh the uuhh
<rusbus> R206 or w/e it's called
<Kilos> the pmb road from winkel up 
<rusbus> you'd go that route to PMB? xD
<Kilos> yes
<rusbus> I don't think I've ever done that :p
<rusbus> I've taken that road to other places
<Kilos> was a lekker road for a fast bike
<rusbus> but never to pmb
<rusbus> ya I've taken my bike along there
<Kilos> many cane trucks though to make things interesting at 200 kph
<rusbus> ya and dropped sugar cane...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i loved speed
<rusbus> same
<rusbus> o/
<Kilos> my moto guzzi le mans i think it was loved that road
<rusbus> it has been a VERY long time since I've seen a moto guzzi
<Kilos> wonderful handling bikes
<rusbus> maybe at those days standards :p
<Kilos> even better than my bmw r100s
<rusbus> that bwm
<rusbus> had a boxster motor?
<rusbus> that gives me shivers thinking about it
<rusbus> I'd never want to ride it
<Kilos> tose days we spoke of german quality and reliability and jap scrap
<Kilos> wonderful bike
<Kilos> very forgiving 
<rusbus> I'm pretty sure thats the same bike my uncle crashed and broke both arms, both legs and many ribs :p
<Kilos> and warm feet in winter
<Kilos> crashed how
<Kilos> into something
<Kilos> rusbus  you here?
<Kilos> http://bin.snyman.info/cxvrh
<rusbus> sorry, was cooking dinner for my doggies
<rusbus> with all our juicy left overs
<rusbus> Kilos I think cause of the boxster engine he was going through an S type corner
<rusbus> was fine on the right hander
<rusbus> crashed on the left hander
<rusbus> cause the pistons go side to side
<rusbus> so he said he felt more pull the one side
<rusbus> and bam
<Kilos> na man
<Kilos> he played wrong with the throttle
<Kilos> but he learned
<rusbus> well I never really understood it myself
<rusbus> but that is his story
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> did you go see my recipe
<rusbus> pretty sure it has the same centrifugal force no matter the side you lean
<rusbus> ya I got it open
<rusbus> just watching something
<Kilos> you can add chili or use a hotter rajah
<rusbus> http://www.twitch.tv/orenaza
<rusbus> ^ 
<rusbus> the winners of this game get to go compete in canada
<rusbus> bvd the favorites are 1 round from losing
<rusbus> also my cousin plays for bvd
<Kilos> i dont watch moving things, they waste my data
<rusbus> oh
<rusbus> #cappedlife
<rusbus> it's a competitive csgo game being played live
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> cool
<rusbus> oh there is still 1 more map to be played
<rusbus> Kilos thanks for the recipe
<rusbus> saved :D
<Kilos> yw
<inetpro> good afternoon
 * inetpro shedding the stupid eskom load again
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<gremble> Has something happened with WhatsApp? A lot of strangers switching to Telegram suddenly
<rusbus> telegram is great
<rusbus> get on it!
<gremble> I use it
<rusbus> good man.
<gremble> I like it because it has a very nice desktop application
<rusbus> yes
<rusbus> you can get it on any platform
<rusbus> doesn't do the dumb proxy thing whatsapp web does
<squish102> is it the same as the other million ones?
<rusbus> and it's opensource
<rusbus> the protocol
<squish102> hangouts/skype etc
<rusbus> no
<gremble> Nah
<gremble> lighter
<rusbus> different in it's own way
<gremble> I like it. Looks very nice
<rusbus> prolly better encryption
<rusbus> I love them stickers
<rusbus> xD
<rusbus> many lulz
<gremble> Also has a nice encryption protocol
<squish102> ohhh, can i buy sticker packs?
<inetpro> yes Telegram is really much better than whatsapp
<rusbus> free sticker packs
<gremble> They're free
<gremble> I have no idea how they make money
<gremble> :P
 * inetpro is back on power again \o/
<gremble> Nice
<gremble> Also, hello inetpro 
<rusbus> gremble the one co-founder/owner of VK (russian FB) funds it himself
<rusbus> they made MTProto (the protocol) for lulz
<Kilos> yay inetpro  
<gremble> Unless it makes money, it will start doing stupid shit
<inetpro> the fact that you need to have the mobile on the network while using Whatsapp on the browser/desktop is absolutely stupid
<rusbus> yes ^
<rusbus> your phone is a proxy
<rusbus> ;c
<squish102> never knew why whatsapp got so popular
<squish102> other than the privacy thing
<gremble> Just one of those things
<Kilos> ok so where do you register with telegram or will pidgin sort that side
<Kilos> fly told me long ago to get it
<gremble> You register with your phone I think
<Kilos> ai! again'
<squish102> i think i have to try stick to one... line,oovoo,hangouts,sms,skype,whatsapp and facebook messenger
<squish102> i think that is all i have on my phone
<gremble> Most of those are shit :P
<squish102> the one i use the most is probably hangouts because it does sms too
<squish102> and for some reason ppl still stick with sms
<gremble> I only get smses from the church
<solidity> All these IM networks and protocols.
<solidity> Would be great if you could just use one, but not everyone is on any particular one.
<Kilos> pidgin
<gremble> pidgin is not a specific one
<Kilos> pidgin can do them all
<gremble> Pidgin cannot do xmpp anymore. Google is dropping support for it
<Kilos> even telegram i see now
<solidity> can't use pidgin on android it seems
<Kilos> mine still works, just see it as hangouts now but still with xmpp
<gremble> Pidgin is a computer client for protocols
<Kilos> oh i thought you meant on pc
<solidity> both pc and android
<solidity> any network, any protocol, any platform
<solidity> the world needs this
<squish102> anyone do js, or mongo? doind a beginners course and i am stuck with a stupid update
<solidity> I know a bit of js
<Kilos> what does this say?
<Kilos> https://pidgin.im/pipermail/support/2012-May/025333.html
<squish102> so I do the following: var myobj = db.products.find({_id : ObjectId("507d95d5719dbef170f15c00")})
<squish102> gives me an object called myobj... now i want to update a field called term_years
<squish102> can i not do myobj.term_years = 3
<solidity> I'm not familiar with mongo.
<solidity> Did you change the object and then update the db with it?
<solidity> Or does mongo automatically update when you change the object?
<squish102> have not tried to update db yet. just trying to assign a new value to the obj before i update db
<solidity> dot notation should work yes
<solidity> another way to do it is myobj['term_years'] = 3;
<squish102> ok will try tx
<solidity> But as long as the property isn't set be immutable(which is the default) you can just assign a new value.
<solidity> If you want to double check before you push to the db you use console.log(myobj)
<solidity> or console.log(myobj.term_years) actually
<solidity> kilos: that links shows an app called IM+, a multiprotocol app, but it only supports one of the networks I use.
<Kilos> ok i tried
<Kilos> i dont like them android things
<Kilos> eish ice again tonight
<gremble> double = zipwith ($) (cycle [id, (*2)]) 
<gremble> That is beautiful
<gremble> D:
<gremble> It doesn't work as expected :(
<inetpro> and now?
 * inetpro thought they would never stop talking
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> and load shedding starts lol
<MaNI> Cryterion, load shedding back?
<MaNI> so much for the "no loadshedding this winter" claims ;)
<Cryterion> seems like it, dead on schedule to, not a minute late
<Cryterion> lappy is now a flatty, may be back later
<smile> Hi :)
<inetpro> wb smile 
<smile> Thank you
<smile> :)
<smile> How are you inetpro 
<inetpro> all good thanks and you? 
<smile> Except for money affairs and head aches pretty good
<smile> :)
<smile> I should find a student job :)
<inetpro> take a cold shower, it will save money and is healthy 
<smile> Not eating will also save money
<inetpro> hmm... not healthy 
<smile> Not paying bills will also save money
<smile> :-P
<inetpro> ai! 
<inetpro> you'll get more headaches 
<smile> Probably :-P
<MaNI> until the debt collector comes for you, then it will cost you money :p
<smile> I cant give them what I dont have
<smile> ;-)
<solidity> Give them your headache.
<smile> Its not easily transferable :-P
<solidity> But not impossible?
<melodie> smile you can do it
<solidity> Where there's a will there's a headbutt.
<melodie> you explain your problems to them and ask them to help you solve
<melodie> then they have the headache
<melodie> solidity what is a headbutt ?
<solidity> "A headbutt is a strike with the head, typically involving the use of robust parts of the cranium as the area of impact. Effective headbutting involves striking a sensitive area of an opponent using the forehead, such as the nose of an opponent."
<melodie> aha !
<melodie> un coup de tête
<melodie> got it
<smile> Kopstoot :-P
<melodie> cheers
<melodie> :p
<melodie> I learned a new smiley, it looks like something of the kind:
<smile> I found a fancy feature on my irc app jaay
<melodie> :-Pd-:
<smile> Lol
<melodie> guess what it is?
<smile> Headbutt
<smile> :-P
<melodie> no wrong
<melodie> it's a French kiss
<smile> :-(
<smile> I see!
<melodie> :D
<smile> Tongzoen
<smile> :-D
<melodie> Tongue zehen?
<smile> No. Tongue kiss
<smile> Zoen is kiss
<melodie> if you say "tongue" in French, it's a flat shoe used on the beach
<smile> Slipper in Dutch :-P
<melodie> and slipper in English are the shoes for inside the house (chaussons)
<melodie> ^_^
<smile> The word has two meanings/uses in Dutch. :)
<smile> So that word matches both variants
<smile> Melodie what technologies are you experienced with? :)
<melodie> right now?
<melodie> why this question?
<smile> Yeah
<smile> I want some bugs fixed :-P I can pay for it
<melodie> I have rooted my smartphone, but didn't install a cyanogen rom because the android geeks haven't done one for my brand yet
<melodie> smile didn't you say you lacked money?
<melodie> but maybe this is the bug you want fixed?
<smile> Yeah, for now. In two weeks my bank account will be recharged  :)
<melodie> how do you do that? \o/
<melodie> plain magic? XD
<smile> Work hard. Spend all the money you had from before. Wait for the hard  money to come in.
<melodie> ok
<melodie> what do you need help with? 
<smile> Wine bugs and LibreOffice bugs
<smile> http://hugsmile.eu/tools/bug
<melodie> wine has features, the bug is the need of using windows applications.
<melodie> concerning LO, you need to talk to the lo devs, at #libreoffice some time
<melodie> this is the best advice I can give for LO, that's a free advice
<smile> Okay. So you say you are willing to port windirstat to Linux? :-P and notepad++
<melodie> concerning wine the problem is the same:
<melodie> you need to see at winehq what they can tell you and how they can help 
<melodie> notepad++ is best replaced with Geany
<melodie> what are the features of windirstat ?
<MaNI> there is already e.g. filelight
<MaNI> which is pretty much the same thing
<MaNI> and a few others
<solidity> http://alternativeto.net/software/windirstat/?platform=linux
<melodie> MaNI +1, and Baobab also does a good job, and isn't big 
<melodie> filelight has many kde depends I fear?
<MaNI> filelight is nicer than windirstat in my opinion, the circular display is more natural
<melodie> good link solidity 
<solidity> alternativeto.net is a pretty handy website
<melodie> MaNI I tell you Baobad isn't bad 
<melodie> but I like filelight a lot too 
<MaNI> kdirstat  is a more direct clone - it's basically the same thing
<MaNI> can't say I've tried boabab ;)
<melodie> however I use "du -csh" or "du -cs" in console, and "df" or "df -h"
<smile> Kdirstat isnt bad but windirstat on wine is better
<melodie> smile ok, bugs for wine should be directed upstream to winehq, really the most relevant place
<melodie> http://forum.winehq.org
<smile> I know, but they are all reported.. :-P
<smile> It just doesnt move
<MaNI> boabab does look quite nice
<smile> Not in my opinion :-P
<smile> The file manager of wine needs a lot of work
<smile> I would like to integrate wine more with my system, like using the native browser to open links
<melodie> smile why not forget the non free software world and request features to the devs who do free software meant to work in open source distros ?
<smile> I do, from time to time
<MaNI> nothing wrong with wine improvements, though I suspect the wine developers aren't much interested in that side of things and more on getting as many apps as possible to run
<smile> :)
<smile> Wine is such a mess
<smile> Performance isnt good either
<smile> I want autowikibrowser to run on wine, but it doesnt :-(
<MaNI> depends what you use it for I guess, I've had apps perform reasonably well in it
<smile> Wine startup is slow
<MaNI> a little
<MaNI> just tried it here - seemed about 6-7 seconds
<smile> Thats just too much
<solidity> I just run windows. \o/
<smile> If you want only run a single app..
<smile> Its nice to run windows app inside linux
<smile> :)
<MaNI> I've seen java apps take longer 
<smile> Java is non existant
<MaNI> booting a VM takes longer
<smile> :-P
<MaNI> it doesn't seem that terrible :p
<melodie> solidity you don't, it is Windows which runs you
<solidity> From what you are saying it doesn't sound as nice as running windows apps inside windows :P
<smile> Lol
<smile> :-P
<solidity> melodie: how does windows run me?
<smile> I would like a wine preloader to start wine on boot
<melodie> solidity ask Windows
<smile> That would decrease the waiting time for a single app
<melodie> smile ok
<melodie> sudo apt-get install prelink
<melodie> then:
<melodie> sudo -vmR /usr/bin/wine
<melodie> once done you need to find the cron job it brings with it, and remove the x bit
<smile> What??
<melodie> because if you don't 
<melodie> what ??
<melodie> install prelink and configure it as I explain you
<smile> Whats vmR
<melodie> options
<smile> For
<melodie> important options 
<melodie> man prelink will tell you 
<melodie> the docs on the web say do "-avmR" 
<melodie> but I don't do "-a"
<smile> But you say it are sudo options
<solidity> melodie: ok...
<melodie> I prelink only a few options
<melodie> i mean
<melodie> I prelink a few heavy apps only, or it defeats the purpose
<melodie> smile I forgot a command, sorry
<melodie> you do:
<melodie> sudo apt-get install prelink 
<melodie> then
<melodie> sudo prelink -vmR /usr/bin/wine
<melodie> make sure /usr/bin/wine is actually an executable elf, or it won't work
<melodie> a binary
<melodie> once done you tell me and I tell you how to configure it right after that
<smile> Okay. Will do. I use arch with systemd, so I dont have cron
<melodie> let me check that
<melodie> smile why do I have cron.d in Arch ? /media/melodie/arch64/etc/cron.d
<melodie> with 0hourly in it?
<smile> Hmm
<smile> I dont think I have it. Will need to check it
<melodie> and $ ls -l cron.hourly/
<melodie> total 4
<melodie> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 392 nov.  24  2014 0anacron
<melodie> also
<melodie> smile do "ls -l /etc/cron*"
<smile> If the prelink works, you are my hero :)
<smile> I cant ssh from a nokia :-P
<melodie> you have to be weary that prelink used to be automatically restarted every now and then (2 weeks) and would prelink all possible binaries: this is not good for what you need it to do
<melodie> it has to be configured, and you need to check it's configuration file in /etc also
<smile> Can i reboot my computer after I have installed it
<melodie> no
<melodie> you have to configure it
<smile> Okay
<melodie> see /etc/prelink.conf
<smile> Thats all for now
<smile> Good night
<smile> :)
<melodie> ok
<melodie> gn smile 
<smile> Thanks
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-06
<anton_may> Hola for a snot nose moa
<anton_may> from a
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> morning anton_may ambo_ aquarat captine Cryterion inetpro magespawn MaNI paddatrapper and all lurkers
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Cryterion> morning
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Morning everyone
<mazal> Oom Kilos , I am done with this ^#^% 16.04
<mazal> Downloading 14.04 now
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> This morning it refused to log me in
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Upon putting username in it already fails even before password
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> I'm done with this crap
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> others are using it happily
<mazal> Buggiest OS I ever used. It's in Vista class
<Kilos> but you should be like me and wait for the major bugs to be sorted first
<mazal> Last time I install before .1 that's for sure
<Kilos> things are advancing too fast so bugs can be expected
<mazal> Problem is , it's very very very basic stuff this thing struggle with. It's not even new stuff
<mazal> Going back to 14.04.04 and will maybe try again in a year's time
<Kilos> the new stuff is keeping guys busy so they missing the little things
<mazal> My home pc I will keep on 16.04 , untill that breaks down also or become stable. Whichever comes first
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> How was the weekend oom ? Is the flu better ?
<Kilos> worse
<mazal> Ag nee :(
<Kilos> slegte een
<mazal> Are oom under the covers ?
<mazal> Stay warm and stay still.
<Kilos> ek moes al hekke oop maak 7.30
<mazal> Ai !
<Kilos> and the sheep cant stay locked up
<mazal> is there nobody that can help ?
<Kilos> at least sheep are when sun shines
<paddatrapper> Morning 
<Kilos> swaar in dier bed met die gripe
<Kilos> sis is werk toe al hoesend
<mazal> Ai man , sterkte oom
<mazal> Morning paddatrapper
<Kilos> dankie man
<Kilos> paddatrapper you well
<paddatrapper> Yeah thanks, you Kilos? 
<Kilos> you need to keep me enlightened as to your schedule so i know when studying or writing or loafing
<paddatrapper> Last 2 exams this week - tomorrow and Wednesday 
<Kilos> study lad
<paddatrapper> I plan on it! Final push before I can do fun stuff again 
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<paddatrapper> Thanks 
<superfly> o/
<theblazehen> hi superfly
<gremble> Hey superfly theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey gremble
<gremble> theblazehen, Did you figure out the issues with php that you had yesterday?
<theblazehen> gremble: Turned out to be html. Did you know that if you have site.com, and a <img src="some/file.jpg"> the browser will try and load http://site.com/site.com/some/file.jpg ?!
<superfly> yes
<superfly> actually, no
<superfly> it shouldn't
<superfly> it depends on what your current url is
<theblazehen> current url was http://site.com/
<theblazehen> I have a pic
<theblazehen> 1 sec
<theblazehen> superfly: http://imgur.com/cioZnAb
<theblazehen> Sorry for bad pic
<superfly> theblazehen: my guess is because of the link before, which is incorrect
<theblazehen> the <a>? Why would that affect the <img> though?
<theblazehen> And yeah, I know the <a> was incorrect
<superfly> theblazehen: I'm just guessing
<theblazehen> Was fixed by adding http:// to the start of the links
<magespawn> by adding the http the links are no longer relative to the source of the command, i think, therefore resolve correctly
<MaNI> /some/file.jpg would likely be just as good
<theblazehen> magespawn: Yes, I know why the fix worked. I just don't know why it didn't break in the way I expected it to break
<magespawn> theblazehen: i see, how did you expect it to break? 
<theblazehen> Actually wait no. I expected the img to work, but the a to break
<mazal> Shees that took a long time
<theblazehen> mazal: What was that?
<mazal> theblazehen, installed 16.04 unity
<theblazehen> ah
<mazal> The install and updates took aaaaaaaaaaaaaages
<mazal> Now for all the additional software and configs
<theblazehen> yeah heh
<mazal> Ag , needs to reboot again
<Kilos> wb zipper 
<zipper> Kilos: Hello
<zipper> LOL messed up arch install with efi
<zipper> now must start over
<Kilos> oh i thought someone stepped on the slug
<mazal> oom Kilos 
<mazal> A favor please
<MaNI> surely you can just boot in via a livecd and then chroot and continue the install where it went wrong?
<Kilos> ya seun
<MaNI> I mean starting over seems extreme :p
<mazal> Wait 5 seconds then say my name please Kilos 
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> mazal 
<Kilos> mazal 
<Kilos> mazal 
<zipper> Kilos: :)
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> thanx
<mazal> Doesn't work though
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> again please oom
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> mazal 
<Kilos> mazal 
<mazal> ah there we go , thanx oom
<Kilos> yay
<mazal> Hexchat
<mazal> Have to find all the settings again first. Haven't used it in a while
 * mazal ponders if he must install rss again
<mazal> That thing is dangerous :P
<Kilos> you think all the 16.04 bugs were on the kde side
<mazal> Kilos, we'll see
<mazal> This is plan B , if this is messy as well then it's plan c
<Kilos> hi iqbal 
<iqbal> hi Kilos
<Kilos> what broke
<iqbal> nothing lol
<Kilos> hehe
<iqbal> how are you?
<Kilos> flu but ok ty and you?
<iqbal> good thanks
<anton_may> Oh thank goodness I'm not the only with the flu
<iqbal> I'm so used to using Autocomplete on my smartphones and tablets, is there a way to use Autocomplete on my laptop? 
<Kilos> for nicks?
<anton_may> tab ;)
<iqbal> sorry, for when typing text, i'm a lazy bugger
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> 3 less bugs already
<mazal> Mail system icon works , feeds sort correctly , update checking actually works
<mazal> Will test the rest as I go on
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Oh and I was actually allowed to log in
<mazal> Now the long part , install of all the additional apps :P
<mazal> What's 16.04's default disk burner ? I see brasero not there anymore
<anton_may> \0/ yea my first 16.04 server up and running
<theblazehen> anton_may: Nice
<theblazehen> Mine is also back up and running :D Got new disks, in a raid 6
<theblazehen> anton_may: Do you mind checking if you can reach asciinema.home.theblazehen.com for me? ty
<anton_may> Yip going put 4x2TB in raid
<anton_may> ping?
<theblazehen> http
<anton_may> k hold on
<anton_may> i can
<theblazehen> Yay! Ty
<theblazehen> running nginx as a reverse proxy. haproxy on pfsense didn't do what I wanted :(
<anton_may> urg ok
<theblazehen> Yeah. GUI configuration is nice until it isn't. Which is more often than not
<anton_may> yip, I like to stick with stuff I know and I can setup in a matter of min, apache2 with virtual dirs
<theblazehen> Nginx can match on the hostname, so it reads asciinema.home.theblazehen.com, does a dns lookup for asciinema.home.theblazehen.com on the dns server on pfsense, then routes to that ip
<theblazehen> So internally it would then get 10.128.62.243
<theblazehen> Yes. I'm using a /16. Because I don't wanna run out of space in a /24 
<theblazehen> Assuming I have 254 hosts that means that currently they could each have 129 MB RAM. Yeah..
<theblazehen> I haven't even got a second host running yet
<Squirm> Afternoon
<theblazehen> hi Squirm
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<anton_may> Have a good evening all, lekker slaap
<pavlushka> Afternoon everyone!
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<magespawn> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hey magespawn !
<pavlushka> how are you?
<magespawn> good and you?
<pavlushka> me too, thanks!
<pavlushka> magespawn: my joomla test site is up at localhost, teach me to administer it.
<magespawn> theblazehen: planning on running a large network there then
<magespawn> the apache side or the joomla side?
<theblazehen> magespawn: Lets just say that I like to be prepared for what I like to imagine having..
<theblazehen> Not sure when I'll have 254+ hosts running at home though
<pavlushka> magespawn: joomla side?
<pavlushka> hello theblazehen !
<theblazehen> 253*
<theblazehen> hey pavlushka. How's things going?
<pavlushka> theblazehen: so far so good, :)
<Kilos> hi gremble fluey and you?
<pavlushka> Kilos: who is you?
<Kilos> gremble 
<Kilos> hows you pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Great, thanks Kilos !
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> inetpro fixit
<pavlushka> magespawn: are you there?
<Kilos> here?
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> oops
<magespawn> yup brb
<magespawn> right back pavlushka 
<Langjan> Hi guys 
<Langjan> hoe gaan dit Kilos ?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> vrot met griep and self Langjan 
<Langjan> Eish! Sorry to hear. Fine this side thks Kilos 
<Kilos> en my klank weg op die skoot rekeneaar nou
<Langjan> dis daai kde ding...
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> how's the neck?
<Kilos> my neck?
<Langjan> headACHES
<Kilos> oh that, not too bad today ty
<Langjan> maybe better not to remind you
<Kilos> no time to think about it when blowing nose every 5 mins
<Langjan> eish, not nice! and the rent money and visa  any news?
<Kilos> waiting to hear about rent money refund
<Kilos> hopefully
<Kilos> nothing from visa peeps
<Langjan> Ok just wanted some updates, have been rolling skew balls like its going out of fashion
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> enjoy yourself while you can
<Langjan> rolled more than 800 since we last chatted
<Kilos> sjoe
<Langjan> ok will leave you to sort out your sound, try unity! 
<Kilos> wont help there is a unity bug filed for it
<Kilos> and no solution
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> oh my
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> since 12.04
<Langjan> whew
<Langjan> why does mine work?
<Kilos> headfones work though
<Kilos> you havent got a t410
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> hardware related?
<Langjan> or hardware specific
<Kilos> i dont know i have tried everything they talked about in the bug report
<Kilos> seems its a t410 ubuntu =hassle
<Kilos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211531
<Kilos> grrrr
<Langjan> Good luck with it, frustrating!
<Kilos> maybe a good klap will  fix it
<Langjan> So you Skype to Oz with that?
<Langjan> or break it completely...
<Kilos> its intermittent
<Kilos> reboot fixes it
<Langjan> So I see
<Kilos> seems when i play freecell that crashes it
<Kilos> ill investigate more
<Kilos> or else inetpro will fix it
<Kilos> make me look is syslogs
<Langjan> Strongs, best I can do is pray over it, don't underestimate power of prayer
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> have a warm evening
<Kilos> freezing here already
<Kilos> and ty for the visit
<Kilos> without breaking anything
<Langjan> OK Kilos I will love and leave you, not too bad here, still over 10 deg max, how do you do the degrees thing again so I can make a note this time?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> compose key and 2 times o
<Kilos> °
<Langjan> °
<Langjan> °
<Langjan> sharp
<Langjan> thks
<Langjan> Lekker aand vir jou
<Kilos> keep well
<Langjan> mooi loop
<Langjan> thks Kilos 
<Kilos> jy ook dankie
<Langjan> dankie!
<magespawn> home time, later all
<Kilos> go safe
<gremble> Hey Kilos.I am well thanks, just studying haha
<pavlushka> Kilos: 
<pavlushka> Kilos: 00
<Kilos> yes?
<pavlushka> trying to type degree
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> which one is the compose key?
<Kilos> have you made a compose key
<Kilos> you have to choose it in settings
<theblazehen> Maaz tell pavlushka take the unicode code (00B0) and then do Ctrl+Shift+U + (code), so Ctrl+Shift+U+0, Ctrl+Shift+U+0, Ctrl+Shift+U+B, Ctrl+Shift+U+0.  °
<Maaz> theblazehen: Sure, I'll tell pavlushka on freenode
<Kilos> wb pavlushka 
<Kilos> what did you break
<pavlushka> thank you Kilos !
<pavlushka> Kilos: who, me?
<Kilos> yes you were looking for a compose key and went offline
<pavlushka> Kilos: Its the power who is playing hide & seek with me, :p
<Kilos> aha
<pavlushka> ()
<Kilos> SilverCode you still active?
<Kilos> and alive?
<Kilos> and well?
<superfly> .
<theblazehen> superfly:  ACK
<Maaz> theblazehen: By the way, pavlushka on freenode told me "tell theblazehen that it looks like playing piano when I do it." 42 minutes and 28 seconds ago
<Kilos> hmm... pro is hiding so he doesnt have to work
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<theblazehen> night Kilos
<rwbx> anyone on?
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-07
<magespawn> good morning
<mazal> Morning all
<theblazehen> hi magespawn,mazal
<mazal> Hey theblazehen 
<mazal> How can I wake up an external drive in a script ?
<mazal> My external is one of those that powers down when not busy , so in a script that copy to it , how can I wake it up before the copy start ?
<mazal> Would touch work ? touch /media/username/drivename ?
<magespawn> mazal: are you just trying to wake it up? does it not wake up when there is a request for it?
<mazal> magespawn, it does , but takes a few seconds to wake up. I'm just worried that the copy process itself might loose data , I dunno if the cp process waits till it fully started up before starting to copy
<Kilos> morning all
<mazal> Môre oom
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> mazal how do i find the brightness control on kde
<mazal> magespawn, so I was thinking wake it up sleep 40 , start copy
<magespawn> i think it should, the wake up might make the copy quicker though
<mazal> Kilos, I dunno sorry
<Kilos> power just came on and screen so dark i cant see much
<mazal> Laptop ?
<Kilos> yes
<magespawn> you would have to run the script or auto run before every copy though
<mazal> Isn't that under power savings somewhere ?
<Kilos> used to be
<magespawn> there is usually physical keys on the keyboard for that
<mazal> magespawn, currently it's a backup script that starts with cron , so to that same script I just anted to add something that wakes up the drive
<Kilos> yay ty, was in startup and shutdown
<Kilos> power thing  was unticked
<mazal> That's a strange place to put that
<Kilos> bad things happen when power dies and i havent shutdown before battery dies
<Kilos> battery last 2 mins hehe
<mazal> Kilos, my new install is finished btw
<Kilos> and?
<mazal> Have none of the bugs I had on KDE. Unity has a big system breaking bug though
<Kilos> report it
<mazal> After pc is on for a while nautilus stops working completely. Yet another very basic thing not working
<mazal> Google was no help with that one
<mazal> I am forced to use a different file manager :(
<Kilos> learn how to use the syslogs and see if you can find what happens when it stopped
<mazal> When running it from cli it gives bunch of errors , but I don't understand them
<Kilos> i gotta go let sheep out
<mazal> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmy8tf6
<Kilos> let one one the clever guys see that and theyll tell you what to do
<Kilos> did you use tail and cat
<mazal> nope
<Kilos> i forget which does what
<Kilos> try them
<Kilos> you can teach me
<mazal> Can also not remember how to use it hehehehe
<Kilos> tail /var/log/syslog
<Kilos> and cat it too
<Kilos> Maaz seen thatgraemeguy
<Maaz> Kilos: thatgraemeguy was last seen 15 days, 46 minutes and 42 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-05-23 00:03:15 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-05-23 09:30:57 PDT
<mazal> Simple thing like a file manager really does not need this issues
<mazal> Loosing a lot of faith in Ubuntu
<Kilos> dont start
<Kilos> use plan c
<mazal> *sigh*
<Kilos> i must go lewt sheep out man
<mazal> only thing I could find re this issue is that 16.04 shipped with an old version of nautilus due to bugs
<Kilos> do an aptitude reinstall nautilus and see if it fetches a patch
<mazal> It didn't help though , is still broken
<mazal> Go to sheep oom :)
<mazal> We talk later ;)
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> wbb
<mazal> Bring iets lekker saam
<theblazehen> mazal: Check out hdparm
<theblazehen> Can disable power down there I think
<magespawn> theblazehen: will that stop the hard drive powering down?
<theblazehen> Yes. Set timeout period really high or something. Don't remember exact command, but have done it before
<theblazehen> Or just disbable
<Kilos> mazal baie bokdrolletjies maar nie daai wat beacon maak nie
<theblazehen> Wow, accidentally used spice rather than vnc, it's actually fast with centos 7 vm
<theblazehen> Got a 1 mbit connection to the host
<theblazehen> vnc is faster with rhel5 and windows
<magespawn> theblazehen: spice?
<theblazehen> magespawn: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/SPICE - supposed to be faster
<magespawn> ty
<theblazehen> Was *way* slower with win server 2012. I'm talking 10-20 second display latency
<theblazehen> Down to ~0.5 s with vnc
<theblazehen> Getting ~0.2 maybe with spice on centos 7
<theblazehen> Actually less than that. Maybe 50 ms
<mazal> theblazehen, it looks like hdparm -S0 /dev/sdx
<mazal> But I am unsure if that is correct
<theblazehen> mazal: That looks familiar, yes
<mazal> That's from reading man , something I am not good with
<theblazehen> What's the worst that can happen?
<mazal> I break the drive lol
<theblazehen> Except, you know "his is EXTREMELY DANGEROUS  and will  very  likely  cause massive loss of data.  DO NOT USE THIS COMMAND." or "VERY  DANGEROUS,  DON'T  EVEN THINK ABOUT USING IT" or "VERY DANGEROUS, DO NOT USE!!" or "This  command  is  EXTREMELY  DANGEROUS" or "EXCEPTIONALLY  DANGEROUS. DO NOT USE THIS OPTION!!" or "VERY  DANGEROUS" or "EXCEPTIONALLY DANGEROUS. DO  NOT USE THIS OPTION!!" or "USE AT YOUR OWN RISK." or "THIS  FEATURE
<theblazehen>   IS  EXPERIMENTAL AND NOT WELL TESTED. USE AT YOUR OWN RISK."
<mazal> Oh oom Kilos I forgot to tell you. I tried that aptitude reinstall nautilus
<Kilos> yes mazal ?
<mazal> It dl'ed 2 small files to quick for me too see what it was
<Kilos> did it fetch anything
<mazal> yeah , 2 small files
<Kilos> and you have a pause button
<Kilos> i dont know what cli shows after
<mazal> Will see in time if nautilus freeze up again
<Kilos> somewhere must be a record of what it did
<Kilos> oh is it working now
<mazal> For now yes. But is always working after reboot , and then after a while stops working
<Kilos> ok lets hope its been patched
<mazal> Will see in about 2 hours if it still responds
<mazal> I have a question though
<mazal> Why did aptitude pull in more files after I already did an update ? Does uptitude fetch updates that normal apt update doesn't fetch ?
<Kilos> i have found that update/upgrade leaves out many updates
<mazal> why ?
<Kilos> pro and fly argue with me
<Kilos> i think they not classed as important enough to add in to auto update
<Kilos> but a reinstall of many packages fetches new stuff
<Kilos> right back in 10.10 i said if i use synaptic and right click reinstall everything thats already installed then it fetches lotsa data
<mazal> hmmm
<mazal> Must be a reason for that
<theblazehen> I hate openshit
<mazal> Kilos, if you don't disable the automatic cleaning of the apt-cache then it will have to fetch data again as auto cleaning would have deleted a lot of packages
<mazal> theblazehen, hey ?
<Kilos> i have save all packages ticked
<theblazehen> Install issues, networking issues, too much docker for my liking ...
<Kilos> i dont often clean
<mazal> Kilos does that tick you mentioned modify /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20archive though ?
<Kilos> i have no idea
<mazal> That's the config file that normally determines the auto cleaning
<Kilos> dont ask me such involved questions
<mazal> hehehehe
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
 * mazal fiddles
<mazal> Kilos, nautilus still working. By now it usually frozen
<mazal> I wonder though , hmm , lemme test something
<superfly> https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-most-complex-line-of-C-code-you-have-created-or-encountered
<theblazehen> superfly: Didn't check the link. Have you seen the Underhanded C contest? Or or ioccc?
<theblazehen> I wonder what happens if your swap partition just vanishes.. I probably shouldn't add a sd card as swap, even if it *does* have okay iops
<MaNI> depends if it is in use at the time or not :)
<theblazehen> MaNI: Well, because it'll sometimes evict ram to use more ram as disk cache, it will normally always have a bit used
<theblazehen> Oh well. `sudo swapon /dev/mmcblk0`
<theblazehen> Lets find out
<theblazehen> Or if I use it as a bcache writeback cache..
<MaNI> well that depends on how much ram you have - my box only touches swap in very rare circumstances - if programs were using the swap then I'd expect them to segfault (crash) when they try to access any memory that was swapped
<theblazehen> 8 GB on laptop. Used to run a bunch of VMs, but now run it on vm host at home
<theblazehen> Currently using 4.5 GB
<theblazehen> Using 12/18 GB on desktop
<theblazehen> and 1.7/32 GB on VM host
<theblazehen> s/GB/GiB/
<MaNI> zram can be a good option for that
<MaNI> if using lots of VMs then enabling KSM is also a huge plus
<theblazehen> Yeah. Well, I do everything on vm host now. I used to use zram with my netbook. 512 MB normal memory, 1536 MB (I think) for the compressed swap
<theblazehen> 2 GB swap on usb hdd
<theblazehen> another 2 gb on internal hdd
<theblazehen> s/usb hdd/flash disk/
<theblazehen> Running vms were slow without VT-x :(
<theblazehen> And dual monitor was painful
<theblazehen> I'd idle at ~30% cpu load (both hyperthreaded cores) on the xfce desktop with pulseaudio and conky running
<theblazehen> Around 80-90% with chromium (firefox was too slow :()
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> power again
<MaNI> cable theft or maintenance?
<theblazehen> 4.9 MB swap used. Lets find out what happens at the end of day
<mazal> Oom Kilos , I *think* I found what is making nautilus crash
<Kilos> must be repairs, because they not supposed to steal aluminium cables
<Kilos> what is it mazal 
<mazal> Kilos, I retraced everything I did this morning and did the same
<mazal> all stayed stable , until I wrote an iso to usb stick
<mazal> Boom nautilus broken
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> Particularly though , it was systamback writing
<Kilos> what are you using to do that
<Kilos> aha
<mazal> systemback *
<mazal> It mos has a build-in app
<Kilos> yes
<mazal> So tomorrow , I will test iso writing with different app and see if it's that specific app
<Kilos> is there a systemback group on irc
<Kilos> ask them
<mazal> I see though that boot disc creator has also been removed from Ubuntu , so will try unetbootin
<theblazehen> `dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null status=progress bs=1M` 16 GB/s on vm host. How much do you guys get?
<mazal> Wonder why they removed it ?
<mazal> nvm found it " startup disk creator "
<mazal> Will test now , too curious to wait for tomorrow
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> 3060251230208 bytes (3.1 TB, 2.8 TiB) copied, 191.489 s, 16.0 GB/s
<theblazehen> nice
<theblazehen> !sudo nice -n -20 !!` gives extra 300 MB/s
<mazal> Kilos, written with startup disk creator done. Nautilus still stable
<Kilos> so you have the culprit
<Kilos> mine worked ok whe n i did it i think
<Kilos> will try again sometime
<mazal> So that's 1 bug squashed
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Won't use systemback to write
<mazal> Now this install has only 1 other bug...so far
<mazal> Software centre won't open
<Kilos> use synaptic
<Kilos> i dont like software centre at the best of times
<Kilos> wbb
<mazal> Yeah I never use it , wanted to go in just to check it out and saw it doesn't launch
<Kilos> hmm...
 * Kilos reboots to get sound working again
<magespawn> home time chat later all
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> ..mmh
<Kilos> inetpro wb
<Kilos> you didnt fixit yet
<inetpro> you broke it?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> weird prob
<Kilos> sound intermittently disappears
<Kilos> and i dunno how to see where what switches off
<Kilos> seems to be a common thing on t410 but this one was fine till a couple of weeks ago
<inetpro> just leave it off
<Kilos> it doesnt show its muted
<Kilos> nono man
<Kilos> i need to hear things happen
<inetpro> you can learn to go without sound
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> i even looked at man sox
<Kilos> but thats a major man page
<Kilos> a reboot fixes the sound
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> when sound goes its only from internal speakers
<Kilos> headfones still work
<Kilos> now dont say wear headfones
<Kilos> thats not an option
<Kilos> gremble still studying?
<Kilos> have you worked out where you went wrong last time?
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos, so whats up?
<Kilos> definitely not the temperatures
<Kilos> gonna be cold the weekend if the coming cold front doesnt go down south more
<magespawn> never that at this time of year
<Kilos> looks like snow coming on the mountain rangres
<Kilos> ranges
<Kilos> so get a heater
<magespawn> i think i should be able to manage
<magespawn> there is a panel heater in the flat i rent
<Kilos> sjoe tough guy hey
<Kilos> ah that can help
<Kilos> im very sad
<Kilos> mr fixit wont help me fix my sound, says i must get used to having no sound
<magespawn> who is mr fixit?
<Kilos> i have been abandoned in the desert
<Kilos> the pro
<Kilos> have you forgotten
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> and what is wrong with your sound?
<Kilos> works from booting and then randomly disappears
<Kilos> common t410 prob i see
<magespawn> ahh well, is there a bug for it?
<gremble> Hey Kilos It is my life for the next two week
<magespawn> hey gremble
<Kilos> good man gremble , get all your ducks inna row
<Kilos> then one shot kills many
<Kilos> there have been a few unsuccessful ones magespawn since 12.04
<gremble> Hey magespawn 
<Kilos> lenovo have even replaced some motherboards
<magespawn> wow, i thought maybe is was a software problem
<Kilos> yeah the guys trying to help have tried lots of things
<magespawn> so, gremble, what is your life for the next two weeks?
<Kilos> some commands restart it
<Kilos> then other times no luck
<Kilos> studies!!!!!!
<gremble> Exams started. So This week study, and the week after I am writing all of them
<magespawn> ah well, that usually leads to better things
<magespawn> like the end of the exams
<Kilos> night all. i got soak inna hot tub then crash
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<magespawn> i am also off, good night all
<qwebirc87600> Hello
<qwebirc87600> Is there a support channel for ...Cape Town users !
<qwebirc87600> Is there a support channel for ...Cape Town users !
<Felconian> Hi all
<Felconian> Anyone home !
<paddatrapper> Hey Felconian 
<Felconian> hi ..i am looking for a support group for Ubuntu 16.04 ... not sure if i am at the right place
<paddatrapper> We can try help. A couple of us are running 16.04
<paddatrapper> What issues are you having?
<Felconian> i am new to Linux ..so forgive my ignorance if i miss small things 
<paddatrapper> Welcome to the true OS :)
<Felconian> I have been battling to setup my box as a Gateway firewall 
<paddatrapper> What's the issue you're having with that?
<Felconian> I have gone through alot of how too on the net and i still am haveing issues with getting traffic (internet) to pass through the box
<paddatrapper> gremble: I write my last exam tomorrow!!
<Felconian> good luck padd
<paddatrapper> Felconian: As far as I'm aware you need two nicks and to place it into the lan before switches, etc
<paddatrapper> Thanks
<Felconian> Router <-> Firewall <-> Switch 
<Felconian> i have them installed .. 
<paddatrapper> That way you can use IP tables on passthrough traffic to manage your rules
<Felconian> Kernel IP routing table Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface 0.0.0.0         10.0.0.2        0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 enp3s0 10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     100    0        0 enp3s0 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 enp3s0
<Felconian> well that did not work ?
<paddatrapper> With it setup can you connect to the internet?
<paddatrapper> Can you pastbin/similar that? Formatting on IRC messages sucks
<Felconian> i can ping both NIC's in the UBUNTU box from the switch .... side
<paddatrapper> Hmm...
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: inetpro Got any suggestions?
<Felconian> i am just creating an account on past bin
<paddatrapper> You can use gist.github.com if you want to do it annonomously
<paddatrapper> s/annonomously/annonomously
<theblazehen> Ip forwarding is enabled right?
<theblazehen> Can't really think now
<theblazehen> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Felconian> http://pastebin.com/EHZVW0Dz
<Felconian> thats a bit of stuff from 3 locations
<Felconian> sorry the other NIC was not plugged in ... so i am doing now and running the route -n 
<paddatrapper> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Done
<Felconian> http://pastebin.com/WWfzj13D
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for theblazehen and paddatrapper!
<paddatrapper> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Okay :-)
<Felconian> funny thing is i can ping all the IP's ... on both sides of the box
<paddatrapper> Pretty sure the point is for that not to be possible
<Felconian> From the So i can ping the Router ... through the Ubuntu 16.04 box .... from the internal network 
<Felconian> Is there anyhting elso i can show you 
<theblazehen> Felconian: Can you get a tcpdump on the firewall, both nics, and from the internal network, upload to pixeldra.in? I;ll see if I see anything tomorrow. Otherwise hopefully someone else here can help
<Felconian> How ?
<Felconian> We got hacked ... our telkom router  ... from somone is the US ... they planted ... ransom ware on 2 PC's but could not get to the AD server ... they had the audsity to call us as well 
<Felconian> I keep backups of everyhting so i lost 2 days work ...
<Felconian> so now i am taking internet security ... seriousely 
<Felconian> Is anyone in Cape T?own 
<Felconian> Is anyone in Cape Town  ?
<paddatrapper> Felconian: I am
<Felconian> i am willing pay you to show me how to setthis up correctly !
<Felconian> Can bring the Box to you if you like !
<paddatrapper> Unfortunately I've never really done it before, but I'd be happy to give it a try
<paddatrapper> I'd be happy to take a look at it next week and try get it up and running. It'd be fun to work with I reckon 
<Felconian> Thing is i have gone through every possible tutorial ..even reinstalled Ubuntu 16.04  ..and started from scrath ... I tried Bridging ... the two NIC's that did not work ... and once that happens ..the Linux BOX ...stops connectecting to the internet
<Felconian> Step by Step ... so i am sure i am missing somthing realy simple ..because of my inexperience 
<theblazehen> maaz seen andrewlsd
<Maaz> theblazehen: andrewlsd was last seen 12 days, 12 hours, 39 minutes and 59 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-05-26 00:31:53 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-05-26 01:59:37 PDT
<paddatrapper> Felconian: Well let's see what the tcpdumps have to say and we can take it from there
<Felconian> How do i dump that info ?
<paddatrapper> https://danielmiessler.com/study/tcpdump/
<Felconian> WoW ..this is epic!
<Felconian> just reading that first page is INSPARATIONAL !
<Felconian> do i specify the IP address or the adpter ? 
<theblazehen> Felconian: adaptor
<paddatrapper> I'd say the interface you are wanting to monitor
<theblazehen> yeah
<Felconian> https://pixeldra.in/u/y1qD35
<theblazehen> Felconian: do `-w somefile.pcap` to save to a file, that way it can be opened in wireshark
<paddatrapper> Alright I'm off. Night everyone
<Felconian> nn
<theblazehen> night paddatrapper
<Felconian> Thnaks
<theblazehen> Felconian: Have you looked at something like pfSense, or shorewall or ipcop?
<theblazehen> Running pfSense myself
<Felconian> nope ... 
<Felconian> I have only been using Linux for 72 hours
<theblazehen> Check pfsense out. Has the wonderful pf firewall :) And gui config
<theblazehen> Based on freebsd
<theblazehen> Easy setup
<Felconian> Everything i know is what i read ... good or bad ?
<theblazehen> Very good IMO
<Felconian> looking at it now 
<theblazehen> Felconian: http://i.imgur.com/bvnlCjA.png
<theblazehen> My rules, pretty simple
<Felconian> are you running this on your own box ...or theres?
<theblazehen> Own box
<theblazehen> Felconian: http://i.imgur.com/HDnsvMm.png main interface :)
<Felconian> i dont see any prices for the software ?
<theblazehen> It's free
<theblazehen> But optional paid support afaik?
<Felconian> thats ok 
<Felconian> Better than bying an Window 2012R server licnece for the firewall ... pc
<Felconian> because thats where i was going ... ! 
<Felconian> if this did not work out!
<Felconian> i will try this ... Thank you ...
<theblazehen> Cool! Let me know if you have issues
<theblazehen> This runs on basically any hardware too. Used to run on an old 600MHz celeron with 128 MB RAM
<theblazehen> Also, just to note, make sure that if you use a usb to install get the usb image. Unlike linux isos, pfsense iso's can't be dd'd to a usb directly. They give an img.bz2 or something like that
<Felconian> cool thanks ... its going on a  AMD 965 Phoem II  .... 4G Ram 
<theblazehen> Yeah, more than good enough. I'm now on a Petnium something with 2 GB RAM
<theblazehen> With that much ram look into snort as an IDS, and perhaps a transparent squid proxy for bandwidht saving
<theblazehen> Can't type any more :/ And just treated a line conatining `<?php` as an empty line, and deleted it
<Felconian> lol
<theblazehen> I guess it's time for bed
<theblazehen> Night
<Felconian> Thank you 
<Felconian> I am going to pay Total war .... WARHAMMER
<Felconian> i need to kill some ORCS
<superfly> paddatrapper: I usually just install BIND for dns forwarding (I know, people will kill me, but it's what I know and it's easy to set up compared to other stuff out there), dhcp-server and arno's ip tables firewall, and that's usually your firewall done.
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-08
<magespawn> good morning
<superfly> magespawn: o/
<mazal> **sigh**
<mazal> Morning
<mazal> Morning Kilos , Cryterion 
<Kilos> hi mazal Cryterion inetpro superfly and others
<mazal> Hoe gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> nog steeds die griep man
<mazal> ai , dis sleg
<Kilos> ek word amper nooit siek nie maar hierdie griep is kwaai
<mazal> Ek is nog ok tot sover die jaar
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Maar dit pla my dat die erge koue nog nie gekom het nie
<mazal> Ons gaan weer winter in Oktober hê
<Kilos> lyk my hierdie naweek begin die sneeu val
<mazal> oi
<mazal> Oorbenutting van binneshuise aktiwiteite dan
<mazal> Op die Ubuntu front gaan dit nie goed nie , my install het skielik klomp system errors vanmôre :(
<mazal> " system problem occured " , aanmekaar na startup
<mazal> Ek raak nou moedeloos
<Kilos> doen daai sudo touch /forcefsck en reboot
<Kilos> is jou hardeskyf nie miskien ietwat oud nie?
<mazal> Sal daai gou try en sien of hy iets kry
<mazal> Daai het niks gedoen nie oom , hy het nie eers gecheck nie
<Kilos> oh wag
<Kilos> jy moet iets doen eers
<Kilos> het dit nie eers probeer nie
<Kilos> mazal ons kan by pro hoor later wat moet gedoen word om dit te activate, hy het die lienk
<Kilos> myne werk net
<mazal> Ek begin ook nou al wonder oor hardware , MAAR dan moet my huis pc nie selle issues hê nie. En hy het al dieselle KDE bugs as wat hier was
<mazal> Daar is totaal ander hardeware
<Kilos> of jy kan google hoe om forcefsck te activate
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> doen daai badblocks ding
<Kilos> wag ek soek
<Kilos> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmmfjv6
<Kilos> maar ek sien gereeld hulle werk kwaai op xenial bugs
<mazal> Ek run nou daai bad block test
<Kilos> ai! so many emails daily
<Kilos> mazal badblocks should give you feedback
<mazal> 0 bad blocks found
<Kilos> yay
<mazal> Back to square one though
<Kilos> al wat ek dan kan dink is om ubuntu-desktop to reinstall en kyk of dit data gaan haal
<Kilos> kannie  verstaan hoe dit so baie moeite kan gee nie
<zerlgi> Maybe just disable the "crashed application notifier"
 * zerlgi ducks away againn
<mazal> zerlgi, how
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos, mazal, zerlgi
<mazal> Hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen and zerlgi 
<Kilos> hehe
<anton_may> WWWAAAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZUUUUUPPPPPPPP!!!!!!
<Kilos> hi anton_may 
<Kilos> you watch too much tv
<anton_may> Had a Whipme breakfast so all is good :D
<mazal> You lucky fish
<Kilos> lol
<anton_may> ;)
<theblazehen> hey anton_may
<theblazehen> Anyone else think of irl stuff like computer things?
<anton_may> 0/ theblazehen
<theblazehen> This morning I was taking dog out, but he ran to parents bed. So, my logic being that I "lost" the dog, I went to my parents and asked if they have a backup of /run, because well, that was what I needed.. They were like "what?" I was like, you know, the /run partition? Eventually I asked for the dog.. In my defense, I was really tired
<anton_may> Only in my dreams, I wake in a cold sweat because my laptop got a virus, but then I realise I don't use Windoze and go back to sleep
<zerlgi> theblazehen: you needed to use *bark*
<zerlgi> Backup And Restore Kwickly
<theblazehen> heh
<Kilos> lol
<andrewlsd> changing nicks moves me from near the bottom to the top of the user list :-P
<theblazehen> anton_may: https://xkcd.com/272/
<anton_may> lol yip
<andrewlsd> nice one theblazehen 
<andrewlsd> how to disable any start up application. 
<andrewlsd> 1) unhide theme from the startup applications list:
<andrewlsd> by
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: sudo rm -f `which applicationName`
<theblazehen> works too
<andrewlsd> sudo sed -i 's/Nodisplay=true/Nodisplay=false/' /etc/xdg/autostart/*desktop
<andrewlsd> then you can see them via your normal settings --> startup applications list
<theblazehen> Or in .config/autostart/ IIRC
<theblazehen> And that's if you're using a desktop environment :)
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: most of the "system"-type apps aren't in .config/autostart
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: what's a desktop environment ;-)
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Yeah, but that's the place for xdg autostart stuff
<theblazehen> I mostly user systemd user thing
<andrewlsd> never do this: unset VAR ; sudo rm -rf $VAR/
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: you trying to start a systemd flame war this early?
<theblazehen> Case in point: https://github.com/valvesoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3671
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Yeah, why not :) I like it
<andrewlsd> lol, i'd be pretty _steam_ed if that happened to me
 * andrewlsd disappears to find coffee (not virtual coffee)
<theblazehen> I don't like openshit :(
<mazal> Does anybody know of a good app to manage startup services ?
<mazal> For ubuntu
<inetpro> goeie more
<mazal> Môre inetpro 
<Kilos> Môre inetpro 
<Kilos> hehe
<andrewlsd> I don't know of any GUI for systemd
<andrewlsd> ... but I haven't looked for one
<mazal> I tried bum , but there is few services it doesn't pickup properly
<inetpro> theblazehen: I see you have had some very interesting experience with RAM and swap space 
<andrewlsd> inetpro: theblazehen that sounds interesting
<inetpro> talking about RAM I have a question
<inetpro> if you want to make the most of RAM, does it make a difference to run services on VM guests on 32 bit vs 64 bit?
<inetpro> andrewlsd: surely you should know the answer to that ^^ 
<inetpro> zeorin: hmm... what happened with andrewlsd?
<inetpro> oops... I mean zerlgi
<andrewlsd> lol
<andrewlsd> "still alive"
<inetpro> ah...
<andrewlsd> probably 32-bit guest would use less. But if you're really trying to get the most bang from your server, with some "virtualization" rather use LXD
<andrewlsd> (linux containers)
<theblazehen> inetpro: I'd say go x32 if you absolutely need the extra ram
<andrewlsd> inetpro: what's the real answer
<theblazehen> Gives you the benefits of x64 (more registers + extra instructions), with the 32 bit memory addressing
 * andrewlsd lurks, mostly away from this screen.
<anton_may> **Sigh** when I grow up --> https://system76.com/servers/jackal-pro-2u
 * inetpro always trying to make the most of limited resources
<anton_may> I think we all are inetpro
<inetpro> anton_may: yeah, our currency is not helping us much to bring down pricing 
<inetpro> theblazehen: I also noticed that swap is used way too easily these days
<theblazehen> inetpro: Well, if you access the disk cache more often than you access the actual memory pages, then it makes sense to swap old application pages out
<theblazehen> Otherwise just adjust vm.swappiness I think
<inetpro> andrewlsd: I'm still experimenting with LXD and not quite ready to use it in production environment... wishing our days had more hours
<theblazehen> inetpro: What problems are you seeing?
<theblazehen> inetpro: Also have you or andrewlsd tested the migration feature?
<inetpro> theblazehen: I still need to spend time analysing it more, but mostly on my laptops both at work and at home, when working on multiple stuff, firefox, chrome, krdc, thunderbird, konsole, LibreOffice... I often find at the end of the day that things started using swap
<theblazehen> inetpro: yeah, but you'll probably find that the disk cache in ram is more helpfull (Unless on a ssd)
<inetpro> and when swap is being used, things noticeably start slowing down
<theblazehen> inetpro: What is your actual free memory?
<theblazehen> Try set swappiness to 1 then
<Kilos> i go sort sheep and fences
<Kilos> Maaz watch them
<Maaz> oh Kilos I will watch them no problem, but you better be back soon!
<inetpro> Mem total: 7.7G used: 2.9G free: 964M 
<inetpro> Swap total: 1.9G used: 3.8M free: 1.9G
<inetpro> at the end of the day after closing most apps I often run the following as a matter of routine
<inetpro> free && sudo swapoff -a && sudo swapon -a && free
<MaNI> if you are using multiple VMs then KSM is well worth looking into
<inetpro> oh and upgrading from 4GB of RAM to 8GB the other day made a huge difference
<MaNI> I'm upgrading now from 16 to 32 - 16 used to be enough but web browsers have gotten really memory greedy so now I run into issues
<inetpro> MaNI: KSM as in Kernel Samepage Merging?
<MaNI> yes
<inetpro> interesting, thanks
 * theblazehen has 11/20 GB used on my desktop
<MaNI> I've used that and zram before to get quite a bit more out of my ram than what I should be - though both come at some cpu cost - always a tradeoff :p
<MaNI> assigning 3 of those 8 gbs to a zram swap could make a decent difference
<theblazehen> Or upgrade to 16 GB :)
<MaNI> yeah - I found 16gb for R800 on takealot - so figured it's time to get more ram :p - not sure if they made a pricing mistake or something thats almost half price
<inetpro> MaNI: hmm... so you have to recompile the kernel for that?
<MaNI> yeah probably - not sure if ubuntu has any kernels with it enabled or not
<MaNI> KSM only helps if you have a lot of duplicate things running though - like if you run 4 different windows VMs at once for instance 
<inetpro> makes sense
<inetpro> found interesting article at: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2010/02/ksm-now-enabled-in-ubuntu-lucid.html
<inetpro> looks like it is on by default these days
<MaNI> oh okay, cool
<inetpro> have 242386 pages shared on a machine here with qemu-kvm
<magespawn> inetpro: webpages?
<MaNI> memory pages
<Kilos> hi  divansantana 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<divansantana> Kilos: thanks. Been a long time since visiting here. 
<Kilos> naughty
<Kilos> power gone
<Kilos> wbb
<chesedo> afternoon all
<theblazehen> hi chesedo
<Kilos> hmm...
<divansantana> Kilos: lol to power... -za channel for sure.
<divansantana> chesedo: howdy
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hopefully they are fixing things
<chesedo> hi divansantana, first time i've seen you here
<Kilos> divansantana chesedo is our chairperson at monthly meetings
 * chesedo always thought he was just one of the chairpersons
<divansantana> chesedo: yes I visit *very* rarely...
<divansantana> monthly meetings... Interesting. I'm more of an arch(/parabola) guy then ubuntu. Though I do prefer ubuntu/debian/devuan to RedHat based distros... Even for servers.
<Kilos> THE chairperson
<chesedo> divansantana: if you stay, then there is no need for visits :D
<Kilos> dont think, bad for the head
<Kilos> divansantana there are other arch users here as well
<Kilos> and even centos
 * Kilos peeks at theblazehen
<chesedo> lol Kilos
<Kilos> oh divansantana were you here last before our new site went up?
<Kilos> hmm...
<mazal> I am so done with Kubuntu
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Oom Kilos , got home , start pc , junk don't even boot up
<Kilos> you just installed unity yesterday
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> So Kubuntu gone from home pc as well now
<Kilos> what happened to plan c
<mazal> And I literally didn't change a thing here at home yesterday. Just read mail and did some browsing
<Kilos> go back to 14.04 man
<mazal> Will never even concider Kubuntu again.
<Kilos> you are really having lotsa probs
<mazal> consider*
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> It's the Vista of linux
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> how come its only you having these hassles
<mazal> So on Unity at home also now , will see if it's stable here or not. Hopefully it's better than at work
<Kilos> wbb
<magespawn> home time later all
<inetpro> Kilos: should I kick him outta here?
<Kilos> who is him?  inetpro 
<inetpro> this dude called mazal, no respect for our distro
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> he just enjoys ranting
<Kilos> i wonder why he is having so many hassles
<inetpro> he just likes breaking things man
<Kilos> if it wasnt for the data id install 16.04 to see if i have issues as well
<theblazehen> mazal: Go Arch :)
<Kilos> hahahahaha
<Kilos> endless rants
<theblazehen> LFS then :D
<inetpro> ya mazal, do that ^^
<Kilos> rofl
 * theblazehen still has to do it
<theblazehen> Do it with systemd too :D
<inetpro> maybe he will gain respect again for *nix again
<inetpro> s/again//
<theblazehen> Speaking of which, I wanna try out a bsd
<theblazehen> But I can't do dragonfly bsd on desktop, and don't wanna maintain too many distros in my config management
<inetpro> theblazehen: DragonFly BSD is 64-bit only
<pavlushka> Hello everyone!
<inetpro> wb pavlushka
<inetpro> dragonfly looks interesting
<pavlushka> thank you inetpro !
<mazal> Sure , blame the user for &^%& software
<inetpro> mazal: haha, I'm sure you have some out of the ordinary things you do on your side
<inetpro> or you have hardware that is completely different to what developers are using
<mazal> inetpro, wrong on both
<mazal> I install probably only 10% of the apps I used to and my hardware is fairly standard
<chesedo> mazal: i used to install an ide (or something) that would bonger my system... only found out after the third or fourth re-install
<chesedo> ...well actually it was the ppa
<theblazehen> inetpro: All my stuff is 64 bit too
 * theblazehen really wants HAMMERFS
<Kilos> theblazehen you gonna send those drives?
<theblazehen> Kilos: I wanna try seagate themselves first. Makro said no, but gave me details for a seagate place
<Kilos> ok, good luck
<theblazehen> ty
<inetpro> theblazehen: have you played with ZFS?
<theblazehen> inetpro: Briefly, a couple years ago
<inetpro> why do you want HAMMERFS?
<theblazehen> inetpro: Well, HAMMER2 more. Continous snapshotting (every 60s by default), built in being able to use ssds as cache, transparent compression, deduplication, built in network thing , encryption, automatic sparse files, and no need to fsck on a hard reboot. I know zfs does a bunch of this too, but IMO I want something that I just mkfs.hammer /dev/sda or whatever, and get an fs. No need to mess with zpools, whatever caches etc
 * inetpro was just reading this: http://www.gluster.org/pipermail/gluster-users/2013-December/015459.html
<inetpro> thing is HAMMER2 is not very widely in use
<inetpro> at least not that I am aware of
<theblazehen> Yeah, as I understand it HAMMER2 can function as  a distributed fs (Not 100% sure, can't recall which doc it was that I read)
<theblazehen> Well, it's not quite production ready yet yeah
<theblazehen> Still, even just HAMMERFS as it is seems decent
<inetpro> does look good yet
<theblazehen> The dragonfly swapcache feature seems neat too. Mix your swap and ssd disk cache. As I said to someone (you?) earlier, it can be good to page applications out to ram, if you'd get better overall performance by having some ram used by the disk cache. Afaik there are patch sets for the kernel to auto-adjust vm.swappiness
<inetpro> unfortunately I don't have SSD drives to play with, yet
<theblazehen> I have a 64GB, works well with bcache. Cheap too
<theblazehen> hi divansantana
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<divansantana> chesedo: thanks. I'll be around more often. Need to get my IRC stuff sorted out better. And use something to keep my session alive.
<divansantana> Though I've lightly used IRC here and there for years, I've barely used it much. Anyone have info on keeping IRC up and connected all the time? Think I need something like ZNC
<theblazehen> divansantana: I use quassel. Works well
<theblazehen> Nice mobile app too (android)
<divansantana> theblazehen: and when you pack up your laptop?
<theblazehen> and a web interface or desktop client
<divansantana> theblazehen: or disconnect?
<theblazehen> It runs on my server, and client connects to server
<divansantana> theblazehen: cool
<divansantana> theblazehen: ok I must look into that. Have a good server setup at home
<divansantana> whois theblazehen 
<divansantana> lol
<theblazehen> Nice. Considering running weechat at home server too, I like some of it's features
<divansantana> theblazehen: I'm using emacs and trying to use ERC
<divansantana> weechat is nice.
<theblazehen> vim master race. But lets not get into that :)
<divansantana> lol. Yeah. I've never met a vim/linux user that knows how to use Emacs properly.
<divansantana> though most linux users I've met don't know how to use vim properly either. lol
<theblazehen> Truth
<theblazehen> I *want* to use emacs, but it just doesn't feel right
<divansantana> theblazehen: tried spacemacs?
<divansantana> its emacs made pretty with all the bells and whistles in "evil-mode"
<theblazehen> Yup :/
<divansantana> so with vim keybindings
<divansantana> I'm not too much of a fan of spacemacs tho
<divansantana> I like emacs, just because of all the extra things you can do it in. And I like to do as many things in the same program as possible. Makes doing things quicker. And all via key bindings.
<theblazehen> Okay. How well does emacs work over ssh?
<divansantana> no mouse.
<divansantana> I think pretty well. Though haven't looked into that. I use tramp mode which is to edit files remotely over ssh, even via sudo over ssh
<theblazehen> Ah nice. I prefer to just ssh to  the dev server though, has config management set up there and all
<divansantana> theblazehen: quassel does look cool. 
<divansantana> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Znc looks like this will do the trick for me. Simple. And overdue.
<theblazehen> Yeah. Or irssi/weechat in screen/tmux
<divansantana> yeah even simpler.
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-09
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> gutem morgen
<Kilos> guten
<superfly> Good evening 
<Kilos> hows the family superfly 
<Kilos> and you?
<Kilos> hi theblazehen inetpro magespawn MaNL paddatrapper and other lurkers
<superfly> Kilos: we go on
<inetpro> goeie middag
<Kilos> dag se inetpro 
<Kilos> system restart needed
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos, everyone 
<superfly> good evening paddatrapper
<anton_may> Mornings all
<anton_may> I'm sitting with a conundrum. We have a 10Meg fibre line at the office with Neotel. Then at Neotel DC we a cabinet, with a 100Meg connection. Between the sites we have a pptp tunnel. Speedtests we get 8Meg dl and about 7Meg ul. Yet when we rsync between the two sites through the VPN tunnel we barely reach 1Meg. Even mysql replications don't even reach 1Meg. But the lines are maxing out. At my wits end with Neotel as their QoS is wrongly configured 
<anton_may> somewhere. Having a meeting with them today.
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> when it warms up your head  will think more clearly
<anton_may> Been coming since summer, so ja will see
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats tricky
<anton_may> yip, even with the 2% extra overhead on the packet we should still at least hit 5Megs on the vpn tunnel
<Kilos> vpn is private network right?
<Kilos> not a virtual network
<anton_may> yip
<anton_may> encrypted network
<Kilos> will mtr not show you bottlenecks
<anton_may> nope mrtg is reporting maxing the lines out when we copy a few megs over, no bottlenecks. 
<Kilos> sjoe, so what is adding the brakes
<Kilos> inetpro read and explain why and where prob is please
<anton_may> thats it I don't know on Neotel side. We have a managed fw on the DC side
<anton_may> the pptp on our side is compressed with mtu of 1450
<anton_may> Our fibre at the office is 100Meg line, but QoS to 10Meg. My biggest suspicion is that QoS config
<Kilos> is the prob the same both ways
<Kilos> or cant you test from other side
<anton_may> same results which ever way
<Kilos> not perhaps something to do with the encryption
<anton_may> disbaled encryption on both sides and still same results
<Kilos> the nsa is slowing it down while they decrypt it
<Kilos> oh my
<anton_may> lol could be
<Kilos> so both sides connect to neotel
<anton_may> yip
<Kilos> have you tried talking to one one their techies
<anton_may> bahwahahahaha, the lot from India
<Kilos> prob must surely be by them
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> you first have to sy salaam
<Kilos> say
<Kilos> its that holiday atm isnt it
<Kilos> theblazehen ideas man
<anton_may> all they do is deable the config so we get the full 100Meg at the office then all is working 100%. Then they implement it then their reason is that it is bottlenecking and loosing packets. Yet they can't proof to me that it is and I don't see any packet being dropped on our interfaces
<Kilos> im a greeter  bot
<anton_may> Dumela
<Kilos> so its by them
<anton_may> yip
<Kilos> hi divansantana 
<anton_may> oh wait got a reply from umteenth ticket
<Kilos> twice in one year w000t
<anton_may> wtf???
<anton_may> Dear Anton
<anton_may>  
<anton_may> This is a 10 Mb service  the speed that is hitting is fair as per the contention ratio of the product. So we  need to close this  ticket.
<Kilos> wow
<anton_may> Contention ratio = NeoInternet Standard 25%
<Kilos> 1m isnt 25% of 10m
<anton_may> Nope
<Kilos> ask them can you send them a calculator to work out the percentages
<anton_may> hahaha 
<Kilos> talk to someone in charge there not their help desk
<anton_may> Ja we have "customer representative"
<Kilos> its sad how peeps get away with shoddy service
<anton_may> Yea, but I think Neotel has had the wrong leadership, like the country.
<MaNI> neotel, what a disaster
<anton_may> You telling me
<MaNI> pretty sure there was some behind the table non-compete stuff going on there
<MaNI> we are in a country where the entire market hates telkom - the market was there to take for any competent second national operator
<MaNI> bungling on that level can only be deliberate
<anton_may> deliberae or not, it's shocking to say the least
<theblazehen> anton_may: pptp goes over TCP right?
<theblazehen> Dropping packets is a normal way of slowing down tcp, but the double changing window size fucks things up
<theblazehen> http://sites.inka.de/bigred/devel/tcp-tcp.html
<theblazehen> anton_may: can you do some UDP speed tests?
<anton_may> tcp and gre
<anton_may> just finish lunch then will do
<anton_may> serverside - https://bin.snyman.info/mmmjatw8
<anton_may> clientside - https://bin.snyman.info/mmmp6sdt
<divansantana> while we moaning about neotel. I'll def agree. Using neotel uncapped 4mbps. And their service is shocking and staff clueless. :( Anyway, at least FTTH is nearby for me.
 * theblazehen likes crystal web, even if security isn't the best
<anton_may> yea they have a very stable network
<anton_may> Sorry, didn't do in sudo mode, previous result. Correct result here
<anton_may> serverside - https://bin.snyman.info/mmmwvy3b
<anton_may> clientside - https://bin.snyman.info/mmmc8wfh
<theblazehen> Docker doesn't wanna work right in a lxd container :(
<theblazehen> hi andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> hi theblazehen 
<andrewlsd> layers. 
<andrewlsd> hmm.
<theblazehen> It should work. Could be a xenial kernel issue
<andrewlsd> what isn't working? the port forwarding stuff?
<anton_may> 0/ andrewlsd
<theblazehen> https://github.com/opencontainers/runc/issues/769
<andrewlsd> \o anton_may 
<theblazehen> Docker compose of https://github.com/mirumee/saleor
<anton_may> @ theblazehen udp speedtest result are in
<andrewlsd> aah. hmm. docker *compose*... that might be the issue.
<theblazehen> ty anton_may. Will look more this evening
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Problem with the build script or whatever it is you think? Or what
<theblazehen> https://gist.github.com/336f1e5f60e0ae8a8db22001c26d1ac3
<anton_may> yea don't worry, already seeing abysmal results
<theblazehen> Yup, build hasn't failed yet on desktop. Sucks. Might need to set up a kvm for docker then :/
<theblazehen> I applied the docker profile to the lxd container
<andrewlsd> I've actually never used docker inside LXD, although I know it is *supposed* to work
<theblazehen> The test docker image worked
<andrewlsd> is your LXD container perhaps needing to run specially privileged?
<andrewlsd> in order to run a privileged docker image?
<theblazehen> I think docker-compose should complain? And it failed at an apt-get install, so I doubt it
<theblazehen> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coda_(file_system) seems interesting
 * theblazehen is doubtfull of the 'S' in my SSHD :(
<magespawn> brb
 * theblazehen is starting to regret buying 32 GB ram for current vm host. Should have gona new mobo + cpu with 64 GB maybe..
<theblazehen> http://bellard.org/linmodem/ :D I hope this works
<theblazehen> >  last update: Mar 6, 2000 
<theblazehen> Well then
<theblazehen> Eh. lxd can live migrate. Why not both? :D 96 GB ram ought to be enough for everybody
<theblazehen> As can kvm
<theblazehen> But then I need shared storage..
<theblazehen> Guess I could then get *another* box running dragonfly bsd with hammerfs :D
<theblazehen> But I think 10 gbit hardware is expensive :(
<theblazehen> And I'd need another box for storage. Current motherboard was decently expensive but only 6 sata ports..
<paddatrapper> Does anyone know how to get the web results from a search using DuckDuckGo API? I can only seem to find help with its instant answers which isn't what I'm looking for...
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: https://github.com/thibauts/duckduckgo
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: Thanks
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: get lots of gigabit nics, and bond them
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: also "mooseFS"
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: How much would a switch be that does that? Or directly connect storage to both the hosts?
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Opioion on lizard vs moose fs?
<theblazehen> And currently latency between desktop to host is 0.8 ms (wow, quite slow..), so don't really need local storage on each host
<theblazehen> And why mose over gluster?
<andrewlsd> no idea. 
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: any desktop switch could do it
<andrewlsd> unmanaged if you use the right "mode=..." bit for the bond
<theblazehen> Ah, yes. was thinking of bonding 10 gbit..
<theblazehen> :D
<andrewlsd> if you want link-aggregation 802.3ad, then you need a managed switch
<andrewlsd> but for xor or round-robin load-balancing you don't.
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: I can't remember between Lizard and Moose. Lizard is a newer fork of Moose, IIRC.but I also don't know what benefits/requirements they have as compared to Ceph, or Gluster
<andrewlsd> Gluster seems to have quite VM hosting performance.
<andrewlsd> why not just use NFS share?
<andrewlsd> as long as the VM's image file isn't being written to in two places simultaneously you should be good to go with NFS.
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Yeah, was thinking nfs share with dragonfly bsd as host. But need to bond or use 10 gbit nics
<andrewlsd> even if using Gluster internal disks shared between two hosts you'd need at least 3 GBit in order to be able to run more than a couple of VMs
<theblazehen> Because ssd > 1gbit
<theblazehen> Ok
<andrewlsd> so I'd recomend looking for a quad-port gigabit LAN card.
<andrewlsd> and then just back-to-back cable them
<andrewlsd> then bond, and watch those lights flash
<theblazehen> Yeah :D
<theblazehen> Then I just need to find VMs to host..
<andrewlsd> lol
<theblazehen> not much you can do with 1 mbit upload
<andrewlsd> true dat
<andrewlsd> imagine how much I can do with less than half of that.
 * theblazehen wants to upgrade to 20 mbit adsl. Then 2 mbit up :D
<theblazehen> Oh come on.. If both your normal install instructions and your docker-compose instructions don't "just work" then I'm kind of less willing to use your product.
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: you just need a gentle 50Mbit each way fibre link
<theblazehen> Yes, that would be *sufficient*
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: you referring to the Python Storefront.
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Yeah
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: at least, it would be sufficient initially
<theblazehen> telkom sucks. They say the uncapped lte won't come to our area. Now it's sold out
<theblazehen> `via socket in "/var/run/postgresql" at port "5432"` Now is it a socket or a port I'm connected to? Make up your mind..
<anton_may> FFS!!! I swear Neotel...urg
<theblazehen> * <anton_may> has quit (Ping timeout: 256 seconds)
<anton_may> and nothing was running on the line now
<anton_may> everybody has left
<anton_may> all servers are synced up
<anton_may> hopefully everything stays up untill i get home
<Kilos> anton_may check if they have a twitter account and rev them there then they fix things quick because the whole world sees
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<magespawn> later all. home time
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<superfly> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for superfly!
<superfly> Maaz: ag no man, now my coffee's cold
<Maaz> superfly: Excuse me?
<theblazehen> Maaz: Strong coffee please
<Maaz> theblazehen: Huh?
<theblazehen> Maaz: 2x ocfee please
<Maaz> theblazehen: Sorry...
<theblazehen> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> theblazehen: There isn't a pot on
<theblazehen> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
 * theblazehen clearly needs a "ocfee"
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for theblazehen!
<theblazehen> ty Maaz
<magespawn> hi all
<theblazehen> hey magespawn
<pavlushka> Hello theblazehen magespawn Kilos Kilos!
<pavlushka> and everyone! with the chan admin, :p
<theblazehen> hey paddatrapper
<pavlushka> Oh hello paddatrapper , and theblazehen :p
<theblazehen> Oh, whoops, pavlushka*
<pavlushka> I know what happened, theblazehen 
<theblazehen> lol
<pavlushka> can any body help me with bug 1590771
<pavlushka> lp bug
 * pavlushka beckoning inetpro ;)
<Kilos> too cold to sit and chat and cough
<Kilos> what bug is that pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: get a blanket, and usb modem bug in Xubuntu.
<Kilos> network manager?
<pavlushka> yes
<Kilos> what isnt it doing
<theblazehen> https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/4nakyq/what_are_the_chances_fitbit_while_changing_a_ups/d42b3fg not a bad idea
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespaw1> good night
<magespaw1> \exit
<pavlushka> Goodnight everyone!
<nlsthzn> sup all :)
<theblazehen> hey nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> what's new theblazehen ? all well I hope?
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: Not much, just working.. Yeah, good ty :) And you?
<nlsthzn> all good thanks :)
<theblazehen> Well, time for bed. Night all.
<theblazehen> My alarm for tomorrow: `echo while:; do sudo beep; done | at 5 AM tomorrow`
<theblazehen> On phone I can just swipe it off
<theblazehen> Now I'll need to log in to ps
<theblazehen> pc*
<theblazehen> then ps fax, find the pid and kill it
<theblazehen> Hopefully it'll wake me up enough to know that coffee will help
<nlsthzn> good night theblazehen 
<nlsthzn> and I hope your alarm works/worked
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-10
<magespawn> good morning
<superfly> Good evening 
<Kilos> morning all
<anton_may> 0/
<Kilos> still struggling with neotel anton_may ?
<anton_may> yup
<Kilos> has it all of a sudden just got worse?
<Kilos> hi inetpro ambo_ aquarat captine Cryterion magespawn superfly paddatrapper theblazehen TinuvaMac en die res ook
<Cryterion> mornings
<Kilos> anton_may do you tweet? tweet them here and see if you get any reply @NeotelZA
<anton_may> Havebeen doing that
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: It worked in the sense that it made noise. Didn't in the sense that I slept through my phone alarm *and* listened to the beep for maybe 30 min before parents woke me up to ask what the sound is
<theblazehen> Next step: Hook it up so that it shocks me with a decent amount of electricity. Maybe I wear something around leg
<theblazehen> Something based on http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/10/usb-killer-flash-drive-can-fry-your-computers-innards-in-seconds/ erhaps
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> Kilos: You know this electronics stuff. What would be the best way to do that?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> the connector would be the problem
<Kilos> you will most likely lose it when tossing and turning over
<theblazehen> Kilos: Something like one of the dog collars that shock when they go over line perhaps?
<theblazehen> I can maybe get one and then trigger the senser manualy somehow
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> get a wireless one and trigger it from your pc
<theblazehen> Yeah, what I was thinking
<Kilos> farm alert siren screening
<Kilos> another attack near by
<Kilos> sigh
<theblazehen> hi andrewlsd
<magespawn> chat later 
<nlsthzn> theblazehen, the good thing is you got up :)
<nlsthzn> hi all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<andrewlsd> hi theblazehen, Kilos et all
<theblazehen> hey nlsthzn. yeah. eventually..
<Kilos> morning andrewlsd 
<nlsthzn> :)
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: You think the shock thing would work? :D
<theblazehen> @andrewlsd so I literally slept through 33 min of while:; do; sudo beep; done this morning
 * andrewlsd is away from this screen
<nlsthzn> theblazehen, I am sure you can set something up and let us know :p
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: yeah. Hook up an IV with caffiene? :D
<theblazehen> Or just stop taking stuff that puts me to sleep
<nlsthzn> theblazehen, nah, I want you to shock yourself but live stream if over the internet
<nlsthzn> for science
<Kilos> i go let sheep out
<Kilos> wbb
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: I can do that. 220V ac? Or do like that usb killer, really high voltage?
<nlsthzn> well, high voltage low ampere is the way to wake-up alive as opposed to waking up dead :p
<theblazehen> Yeah, but if I put it at bottom of leg I wouldn't expect more than scorch marks worst case :D
<nlsthzn> well if you are into such things go for it :
<nlsthzn> :p
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: Haha, you have no idea.. (Not in the way you think though
<theblazehen> )
<theblazehen> Maaz: Coffee please
<Maaz> theblazehen: There isn't a pot on
<theblazehen> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for theblazehen!
<theblazehen> ty Maaz
<anton_may> Can do with a polisie-koffie
<Kilos> popwer gone
<Kilos> power
<anton_may> Kilos needs to farm more spinach 
<magespawn> yup could set a solar setup for him
<magespawn> hi Kilos, that was quick
<Kilos> they stuffin around i think
<Kilos> very frustrating
<magespawn> how about a small solar setup to keep you online?
<Kilos> saving every penny for aus trip so solar gotta wait
<mage-work> hey 
<theblazehen> hey Maaz
<theblazehen> mage-work: 
<magespawn> io finally got irrsi on cygwin working
<magespawn> mage-work is the windows pc at work
<theblazehen> ah. nice. Why not ssh into a vps running irssi in screen?
<anton_may> So just a quick update re Neotel, they picked up crc errors on their shitty Neo one router. They hard coded the speds on the if, lets see now
<magespawn> theblazehen: no reason, no vps perhaps
<theblazehen> magespawn: Then ssh to pc at home?
<magespawn> always have just run it locally, no internet at home
<magespawn> Home KZN, is on a mobile connection, and nothing at the flat/room i am renting in JHB
<chesedo> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi chesedo all good?
<chesedo> hi oom Kilos, yes wrote exam again today and self?
<Kilos> still flu but ok
<Kilos> this flu dont wanna die
<chesedo> yeah and guess being active seems to not help either
<Kilos> nope i crashed all avy
<chesedo> oh, you aren't layering too much then?
<Kilos> no still sort sheep and fences morning and late avy
<Kilos> keeping fences whole aint easy when pliers and side cutters are so easily stolen
<Kilos> why use roads and gates when cutting fences makes handy shortcuts
<Kilos> often fences are cut within 5 metres of a gate
<Kilos> sigh
<chesedo> lol
<magespawn> home time 
<Kilos> supper time
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hello Kilos !
<theblazehen> hey paddatrapper
<theblazehen> pavlushka: 
<pavlushka> lol
 * pavlushka rolling on the ground laughing...
<pavlushka> Hello theblazehen !
<Kilos> whats so funny pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: theblazehen: made the same mistake like me today again, :p
<Kilos> ah
<pavlushka> I was doing like maaz / magespawn
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz seen mazal
<Maaz> Kilos: mazal was last seen 2 days, 59 minutes and 47 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-06-08 10:13:24 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-06-08 11:59:24 PDT
<Kilos> inetpro lyk my jy het sy hart gebreek
<pavlushka> hey theblazehen , did you mind?
<inetpro> nonsens Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> pavlushka: It's cool :)
<pavlushka> theblazehen: ok, then you mind and its cool, you want to say? (just pulling your legs for the last time today, swear, :p)
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Haha don't mind
<Kilos> pavlushka did you fix the modem on xfce
<pavlushka> Kilos: sakis3g works on xfce, my complain was "why not network-manager?"
<Kilos> yes did you get nm working
<Kilos> lsusb should show the modem
<pavlushka> when the network-manager works for the same modem in Ubuntu & Ubuntu-MATE
<Kilos> if it does try this
<pavlushka> Kilos: lsusb will show every usb device (supported or unsupported)
<Kilos> sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<Kilos> Now add this line above exit 0
<pavlushka> Kilos:  I am talking to you using sakis3g script for my modem.
<pavlushka> Kilos: copy
<Kilos> (while :; do nmcli -t nm wwan on; sleep 1; done)&
<Kilos> then ctrl+o
<Kilos> and ctrl+x
<pavlushka> Kilos: and then?
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> you the clever guy
<Kilos> reboot i spose
<Kilos> with luck nm will connect
 * Kilos hates 3g issues
 * pavlushka sayonara then, its hard to say goodbye, see you on another boot session
<Kilos> lol ok
<Kilos> wb chesedo superfly 
<superfly> who says I left?
<Kilos> you were afk
<Kilos> and im allowed to say wb arent i
<Kilos> inetpro i need more permissions
<pavlushka> Kilos: no avail, :(
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> does nm not recognise the modem at all
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Does it show in `ip link`?
<pavlushka> Kilos: no
<pavlushka> theblazehen: "ip link" ??
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Yeah, in terminal
<pavlushka> theblazehen: all I can say is in terminal it shows that sakis3g make the modem work under ppp0
<pavlushka> using usb_modswitch
<Kilos> so the modem isnt switching
<Kilos> with nmk
<Kilos> nm
<theblazehen> pavlushka: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_3G_Modem#Mode_switching
<Kilos> good luck guys
<Kilos> i need to sleep
<Kilos> coughing lungs out here
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<pavlushka> theblazehen: the modem switches automatically, the lsusb result is same just after boot and after running the script.
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Okay
<theblazehen> Yeah, I don't really know the magic network manager does
 * theblazehen is more of a do it manually guy
<theblazehen> More reliable
<theblazehen> even on desktop, just systemctl enable dhcpcd
<pavlushka> I used to do it manually on 8.04, 9.04, 9.10 with wvdial but its not working on 16.04
<pavlushka> it says invalid dial command, the configurations are of 2.5g's actually , cant find the 3g version of the wvdial config, :(
<pavlushka> theblazehen: actually as I have alternate options and got sakis3g before searching extensively for 3g config for wvdial.
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Hmm
<theblazehen> I find that an old android phone + usb tethering works with no issues
<pavlushka> theblazehen: yes but I have only one old android phone and I am using that for calls and I was using the phone in the same method but to avoid extra hassle I started using the modem.
<theblazehen> Okay
<pavlushka> Night guys!
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-11
<Kilos> morning all
<inetpro> Kilos: you need more permissions for what?
<inetpro> oh and good mornings to all and sundry
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> to be able to say wb to anyone anytime
 * inetpro lost him
<inetpro> Kilos: please explain
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just playing man
<Kilos> i did wb to fly and he asked was he even away
<Kilos> instead of ty
<inetpro> hmm, ok
 * inetpro clearly failed to make the connection there
<Kilos> old age catches all of us sooner or later
<inetpro> nothing serious, was just packet losses
<Kilos> i have many of them so dont worry about your few losses
<Kilos> use wget -c to fill up gaps
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<inetpro> at least one persona always there to keep Kilos happy
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> and before too long well have new ibids
<inetpro> haha, says who?
<Kilos> just this debconf holding things up
<Kilos> already we have an ibid that uses ddg
<Kilos> says me
<Kilos> i have friends in high places you know
<inetpro> google is still your friend as well
<Kilos> nono your friend
<Kilos> google drives me crazy
<inetpro> ask him anything, he'll have an answer for you
<Kilos> yes it is a good search engine
<Kilos> but too tied in to everything
<inetpro> Google’s mission is to organize the world’s information and make it universally accessible and useful
<inetpro> it's biggest search competitor is actually Amazon
<inetpro> I just wish people would stop to flock to Facebook for everything
<inetpro> it's such a bad platform for information, makes me want to run away
<inetpro> interestingly the most severe forms of competition for Google is people simply asking their friends
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> facebook and youtube
<Kilos> peeps put everything on youtube as well
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> I am well thank you
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: what's wrong?
<Kilos> missed rwbx
<inetpro> you know him?
<ashabadi_> Greeting from #ubuntu-bd :)
<Kilos> hi ashabadi_ 
<Kilos> nope inetpro but i dont like missing new guys
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm sure I've seen him before
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i dont remember
<ashabadi_> whom?
<Kilos> rwbx
<inetpro> theblazehen: I found some nice reading re Linux VM Performance Tuning 
<inetpro> see: https://lonesysadmin.net/tag/linux-vm-performance-tuning/
<theblazehen> Ah, ty inetpro
<theblazehen> RE the RAM disk, using bcache with ssd there, using paravirtualized devices, don't have a swap file, and using relatime
<inetpro> what hypervisor are you using?
<theblazehen> kvm
<theblazehen> And lxd for containers
<inetpro> lxd inside a vm?
<theblazehen> Nah, on the host directly
<theblazehen> Gonna use docker inside a vm though
<theblazehen> That's not touching my main host
<inetpro> so when you say bcache, is that like a RAM disk?
<inetpro> and I guess you set vm.swappiness to zero?
<theblazehen> bcache is a disk cache on ssd
<theblazehen> And it won't swap without a swap file :)
<inetpro> ah cool... so no need to set swappiness then?
 * inetpro likes the idea
<theblazehen> Yup. Although swap on ssd isn't bad
<inetpro> am still a newb when it comes to running stuff on VM infrastructure but am catching up
<theblazehen> Cool
<theblazehen> inetpro: Dunno if you can help me
<theblazehen> So I have a script that sources a virtualenv, then does a pip instal -r requirements.txt
<theblazehen> It works from a normal terminal
<theblazehen> Yet it doesn't work from a saltstack cmd.run
<theblazehen> I've even done script /dev/null -c "sudo -i -u theblazehen bash -c 'env; cd /srv/www/dev/theblazehen/saleor/; . ./bin/activate; pip install -r requirements.txt'" 
<theblazehen> To make sure that it's not a weird tty issue
<theblazehen> still works from actual term
<theblazehen> but not saltstack
<theblazehen> the salt $TERM is shown as dumb, and even if I set local term to that then it still works
<inetpro> hmm...
<theblazehen> UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xe2 in position 2470: ordinal not in range(128)
<theblazehen> from google-i18n-address==1.0.7
<theblazehen> I checked, it is using correct python version
<inetpro> is it not a LOCALE issue?
<theblazehen> I've compared output ov `env`
<theblazehen> not a locale issue
<theblazehen> s/ov/of
<theblazehen> If I remove that module from requirements.txt it works. hmm
<inetpro> have never used saltstack
<theblazehen> Was thinking maybe a weird tty issue
<theblazehen> It also runs as the corrcet user
<inetpro> theblazehen: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18649512/unicodedecodeerror-ascii-codec-cant-decode-byte-0xe2-in-position-13-ordinal
<theblazehen> inetpro: I saw that
<theblazehen> thing is, not my module
<theblazehen> And why does it work from an actual shell?
<theblazehen> and the script + sudo should result in identical terminals etc
<inetpro> maybe any path issues?
<theblazehen> nope
<theblazehen> Because of the sudo -i it has the same startup environment
<theblazehen> and all other modules get installed
<inetpro> theblazehen: which version of python?
<theblazehen> inetpro: 3.5
<inetpro> hmm...
 * theblazehen is trying to start an xterm over ssh forwarding..
<theblazehen> see if it works
<theblazehen> yay. finally loaded
<inetpro> have you checked LC_ALL?
<superfly> theblazehen: is that line the first one in your requires.txt?
<theblazehen> superfly: Nah, near the middle
<superfly> K. Looks kinda like a BOM
<theblazehen> output of `env` https://bin.snyman.info/mmmnqzmy
<inetpro> https://github.com/saltstack/salt/issues/16139#issuecomment-97554285
<inetpro> Salt sets the locale to LC_ALL=C but running on the minion directly had LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"...
<superfly> theblazehen: did you check requirements.txt in an editor that shows you "hidden" characters? 
<inetpro> good point... do 'cat -ev requirements.txt'
<theblazehen> > sudo salt svn cmd.run "bash -c 'echo $LC_ALL'" /srv/www/dev/theblazehen/saleor/ runas=theblazehen 
<theblazehen> svn:
<theblazehen> No output
<theblazehen> vim shows hidden chars right?
<inetpro> cat -ev requirements.txt | less
<theblazehen> Also, was generated with pip-compile which should error out before?
<theblazehen> Nothing fishy there
<theblazehen> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmmgvdu
<theblazehen> And I've tried deleting venv etc of course
<theblazehen> Nothing
<superfly> BTW theblazehen I was looking at asciinema the other day, what an awesome piece of software 
<theblazehen> superfly: Yeah, I love it. Perfectly complements our step by step instructions
<superfly> I need to use it to do some tutorials on using mock
<theblazehen> Easy to self host too
<superfly> Hrm, I was wondering about that 
<inetpro> looks interesting
<theblazehen> X forwarding over ssh with 120 ms latency :(
<theblazehen> ah theres an xterm
<theblazehen> ffs. Works in an xterm
<superfly> I've installed Windows software on my headless Linux VPS like that 
<theblazehen> I am NOT gonna run Xvfb and start an xterm for this
<magespawn> good evening
<theblazehen> hi Maaz
<theblazehen> magespawn: 
<inetpro> theblazehen: have you tried setting LC_ALL explicitly to something like en_US.UTF-8?
<theblazehen> watching the slow output from an xterm over ssh forwarding..
<theblazehen> inetpro: Let me give it a go
<theblazehen> it worked via an xterm
<inetpro> dinnertime for me...
 * inetpro wbbl
<theblazehen> alright, ty for the help inetpro
<magespawn> what are you trying to do, theblazehen ?
<theblazehen> magespawn: Installing pip packages via saltstack
<theblazehen> magespawn: https://bin.snyman.info/mmmmgvdu
<theblazehen> Works via ssh
<theblazehen> And xterm launched via ssh.. Which inherits environment..
<magespawn> i might not understand all of that
<magespawn> give me something to go and read though
<magespawn> s/give/gives
<theblazehen> magespawn: https://bin.snyman.info/mmmvwhvk
<theblazehen> above irc chat
<magespawn> thanks
<theblazehen> Okay. Using an xterm launched via saltstack also gives the error
<theblazehen> Getting somewhere. env -i ./dopip.sh fails
<theblazehen> Seriously?! ex clears the display.. Back to ed then
 * theblazehen has 86 browser tabs open..
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<theblazehen> night Kilos
<inetpro> theblazehen: close them all and start again
<inetpro> you'll never read them all anyway
<theblazehen> inetpro: Got up to 92. did just that
<theblazehen> so satisfying watching them all close
<captineza> hi all
<theblazehen> hey captineza
<captineza> hey theblazehen .  need to figure out what machine i am connected to IRC on as captine...  annoys me using a second nick. lol
<theblazehen> captineza: Can't you GHOST it with nickserv?
<captineza> no idea about that stuff.  dont know all the IRC things
<inetpro> wb captineza
<theblazehen> inetpro: I finally got it
<theblazehen> in saltstack $LC_CTYPE=C
<theblazehen> whereas in normal term it's unset
<theblazehen> magespawn: ^
<theblazehen> hey paddatrapper
<theblazehen> pavlushka: 
<theblazehen> Every time..
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> whassup theblazehen !
<pavlushka> Hello magespawn !
<pavlushka> And Hi everyone!
<inetpro> aha
<pavlushka> Hello inetpro !
 * pavlushka thanking theblazehen for making me laugh
<inetpro> you see theblazehen, it's a locale issue
<theblazehen> inetpro: Yeah..
<inetpro> so setting LC_ALL did not help?
<theblazehen> Well, what I did was take output of `env` from salt stae
<theblazehen> then add it to my ./dopip.sh, and tried running it from my shell
<theblazehen> And it feiled
<theblazehen> So I then removed them as needed
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> setting LC_ALL overwrites all selections by the other LC_* variables or LANG
<theblazehen> ty
<inetpro> Locales and Internationalization https://www.gnu.org/savannah-checkouts/gnu/libc/manual/html_node/Locales.html#Locales
<theblazehen> Cool. Only took me like 4-5 hours..
<inetpro> theblazehen: I think it was many years ago on Solaris when it was still the norm to compile everything from source where I remember spending hours and hours troubleshooting simple locale issues
<theblazehen> inetpro: Ouch :(
 * theblazehen no longer wants to try Gentoo or LFS
<inetpro> it's only when you find the real solution in the end that you can kick yourself for wasting all the time
<theblazehen> inetpro: Too ture.. Too true
<inetpro> back then, setting your enviornment to en_ZA was like looking for trouble
<theblazehen> I still set it to en_US.UTF-8
<inetpro> what do you guys say about this? Do Not Collect System Performance Data From Guest OSes https://lonesysadmin.net/2013/12/12/collect-system-performance-data-guest-oses/
<inetpro> like one guy says, "just looking at the hypervisor, you will miss a ton of detail"
<theblazehen> inetpro: Well, I think even if data is skewed it's better than no data
<inetpro> that's what I was thinking, because it's about seeing the trends
<inetpro> anyway, tomorrow is another day, time to go recharge the batteries
<inetpro> good night
<theblazehen> cheers inetpro
<pavlushka> good night inetpro !
<pavlushka> and cheers, :)
<pavlushka> Maaz: seen Kilos ?
<Maaz> pavlushka: Kilos was last seen 2 hours, 55 minutes and 11 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-06-11 10:19:24 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-06-11 10:19:38 PDT
<pavlushka> theblazehen: Good night then, and everyone!
<theblazehen> night pavlushka
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-12
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> power just came on since 4.45 this morning
<Kilos> eish some keys not working
<Kilos> hmm...
<theblazehen> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> bit cold today hey/
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> top of the shopping list next month is slippers
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i sit on my feet to warm them
<magespawn> i have problems sitting like that now, the hips complain when i get up
<Kilos> there are many things you need here that you dont need in natal
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> that is true, but i am still enjoying it up here
<Kilos> eeeek
<magespawn> still getting used to this idea that i have weekends
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> anyone using Edbrowse? 
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> a Command Line Editor Browser http://edbrowse.org/
<inetpro> in, fact a combination editor, browser, and mail client that is 100% text based
<inetpro> in fact, *
<magespawn> nope, only just found out about it
 * magespawn goes to have a look
<inetpro> looks interesting
<magespawn> that it does
<inetpro> some learning to get going though
 * inetpro forgot everything about ed a long time ago
<magespawn> just installed it, i will let you know how it goes
<magespawn> assume there is a man page for it
<theblazehen> obligatory https://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed-msg.html
<theblazehen> > Date: 11 Jul 91 03:17:31 GMT
<magespawn> 1991? internet dark ages
<magespawn> the first thing i look up in the man pages when using a new cli program is how to quit
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> magespawn: For me ^C, ^D, :q, ^Z; jobs -l; kill -9 $pid has never failed
<theblazehen> hey pavlushka
<theblazehen> Got your name right this time
<pavlushka> theblazehen: thanks a million, :p
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<pavlushka> and inetpro  and everyone!
<pavlushka> and magespawn 
<pavlushka> and chesedo 
<pavlushka> and cryterion
<pavlushka> and mazal
<pavlushka> and superfly 
<Kilos> where you see cryterion?
<pavlushka> I am expecting him
<Kilos> ah
<pavlushka> and paddatrapper 
<magespawn> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> and drussell !
<pavlushka> hello magespawn !
<pavlushka> I am here for a sorty before Iftar!
<Kilos> ok
<paddatrapper> Hey pavlushka
<Kilos> ah frogboots you still alive
<Kilos> keep on smiling
<pavlushka> Hello paddatrapper ! how are you?
<paddatrapper> Lol hey Kilos
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: I'm good thanks. You? 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: I am fasting, thanks, 
<paddatrapper> Kilos: any news of the guys interested in helping with that translation project? 
<Kilos> paddatrapper when you and nuvolari_ have time
<paddatrapper> Ok. Well I'm on vac now, so the next 2 weeks will be focused on my various dev projects 
<Kilos> and ibid?
<Kilos> paddatrapper how long do you think the recording will take
<Kilos> we could maybe hook nuvo over a weekend
<paddatrapper> Kilos: ibid, translations and another 1, yeah. We could probably record in a weekend, but would need to finalise the script before then
<Kilos> just shout at him when you are ready
<paddatrapper> Ok cool
<theblazehen> Hi, bye, hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> lol, Hi theblazehen !
<pavlushka> theblazehen: Just back from Ramadan Prayer!
<pavlushka> theblazehen: So what's up?
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Not much, just been busy working :)
<theblazehen> Using django now. Pretty neat
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night alll
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-05
<superfly> good morning inetpro
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> oh and inetpro 
<CraigZim> Morning Kilos and all
<Kilos> hi CraigZim 
<tareq> hey all
<Kilos> hi tareq 
<Kilos> inetpro paddatrapper please help tareq he is struggling with kde 16.04
<Kilos> tareq give the links here with the problem you are having
<Kilos> https://askubuntu.com/questions/876375/plasma-5-8-from-backports-cant-type-into-authentication-dialogues
<Kilos> tareq just be patient, when one of the guys has a break they will help you
<Kilos> you can also ask in #kubuntu
<paddatrapper> tareq: hmm... I have not run into this, but then I don't use authentication dialogues at all (terminal for everything) and I'm on Debian. Have you tried removing add-ssh completely? 
<paddatrapper> does anyone know any electronic components supply stores in CT or local web? Looking for a TEA2025B stereo amplifier chip, but don't want to wait the usual 4 months for ebay...
<bushtech> http://www.mantech.co.za/Stock.aspx?Query=+TEA2025B+and
<bushtech> I believe they a branch in the Cape
<bushtech> insert have in appropriate spot
<bushtech> paddatrapper: 
<paddatrapper> bushtech: thanks
<bushtech> pleasure paddatrapper
<superfly> paddatrapper: mantech, rscomponents (although they tend to be expensive), electronics supermarket (if they're still around), hamrads, and there was one in Bellville, but I can't remember their name
<superfly> paddatrapper: http://www.hamrad.co.za/ http://za.rs-online.com/web/ http://proelectronics.co.za/ http://www.communica.co.za/ http://www.eagle.co.za/ and if you're looking for GSM/wireless stuff http://www.eagle.co.za/
<superfly> paddatrapper: ag, that last one should be http://www.rfdesign.co.za/
<paddatrapper> superfly: shot. I'll take a look when I get home. Managed to blow my phone's internal headphone amp by connecting it to phantom power... (dodgy Mini-jack to XLR) so need to build a small amplifier for headphones 
<inetpro> paddatrapper: Communica, 108 Albert Rd, Woodstock, Cape Town, 7925, South Africa http://www.communica.co.za/
<paddatrapper> inetpro: thanks 
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-06
<inetpro> good mornings all and sundry
<inetpro> oh and good mornings to Kilos as well
<Kilos> lol morning inetpro and everyone else
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<pavlushka> morning thatgraemeguy 
<pavlushka> and morning inetpro 
<inetpro> eh pavlushka
<inetpro> and thatgraemeguy
<inetpro> how's the weather in the Cape today?
<thatgraemeguy> It's on its way: https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=12.38,-40.90,3000/loc=12.189,-36.285
<thatgraemeguy> they announced a short while ago all schools will be closed to keep learners safe
<thatgraemeguy> advising people to tie down any loose garden furniture, etc
<inetpro> yikes! Sounds hectic
<inetpro> and looks even more hectic when looking at that link
<inetpro> awesome visualisation
<thatgraemeguy> reports saying its the worst storm in 30 years
<thatgraemeguy> guess time will tell
<MaNI> the wind speed estimates I'm seeing for gbay side don't impress me much
<Langjan> Hello everyone
<pavlushka> Hello Langjan :)
<bushtech> Naand Langjan pavlushka others
<Langjan> Hi pavlushka and bushtech 
<Langjan> and smile 
<Langjan> et al
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> hello bushtech :)
<bushtech> et al ie die hele boksemdaais
<Langjan> ja-nee
<Langjan> Dis nou een Arikaanse frase wat die Ingelse nie verstaan nie
<Langjan> yes-no
<bushtech> Yep
<smile> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> hoe gaan dit jongman smile 
<bushtech> Dis iets soos party Engelse wat el sin begin met: You know
<bushtech> el =elke
<Langjan> smile, hoeveel besoeke kry jy op jou Afrikaanse web?
<Langjan> ja bushtech hoekom moet hy iets se as ek weet?
<bushtech> Ja, irriteer my net
<smile> Langjan: geen idee
<bushtech> naand smile
<Langjan> Geen analytics nie smile ? 
<Langjan> Myne had 114 500 besoeke van Nov 2016 af
<smile> Langjan: nee
<smile> Langjan: cool
<Langjan> Goeienag almal, slaap lekker!
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-07
<Kilos> o/
<kbmonkey> hello o/
<Kilos> kbmonkey welcome back
<kbmonkey> thank you Kilos, how are you my friend?
<Kilos> im ok ty and you?
<Kilos> just spending lots of day time in the sun
<kbmonkey> that is good to hear Kilos. I got back saturday, spent a month in Aus working there. 
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> funny peeps with their noisy v8's
<inetpro> goeimore
<kbmonkey> more inetpro 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> apie is terug
<Kilos> power gone . will disappear soon
<inetpro> any updates from CT on the weather?
<inetpro> did you guys at least get a bit of rain?
<MaNI> decent rain this side, wind massively overhyped we get stronger in gbay all the time
<MaNI> I hear some stories of roofs ripped off in other parts of the cape though
<chesedo> evening all
<MaNI> 46mm so far here today (and I think another 16 or so last night)
<MaNI> the real question of course is did any land up in the dams
<paddatrapper> MaNI: lots of roofs ripped off and trees felled in city and southern suburbs. Worst winds we've had in a long time
<paddatrapper> Apparently it hit the catchment areas nicely, including snow in some. So we'll have to see
<MaNI> Think we are sheltered from wind in this direction. Usually it hits us harder than everyone else, but this was not the usual direction
<MaNI> not done yet either, so there is that :)
<inetpro> MaNI: gbay?
<inetpro> is that Gansbaai?
<inetpro> or I guess Gordons Bay
<paddatrapper> should die down by about 4am
<paddatrapper> inetpro: I read it as gordons bay
<inetpro> paddatrapper: thanks
 * inetpro clearly doesn't know the Cape
<inetpro> but it's quite interesting how one area can be affected badly while another almost nothing
<inetpro> nature still rules
<paddatrapper> that's for sure, but I am really enjoying it (being safe and warm helps)
<MaNI> gordons bay
<MaNI> Cape has several mountain ranges, so weather varies greatly depending on which side of what mountain range you are on
<smile> Hi guys
<inetpro> Guten Abend smile
<inetpro> lächelst du immer noch?
<smile> inetpro: ja, leuk hé?
<inetpro> haha, how are you doing?
<smile> goed hoor, ik moest vandaag werken
<smile> jij?
<inetpro> alles goed, dankie
<inetpro> what work did you have to do today smile?
<smile> I had to investigate a weird bug, it was fixed but then it popped up again in another variety
<smile> I pinpointed the issue to be a wrongly assigned variable and a variable missing assignment (for my job)
<smile> and then we found probably the cause of tasks staying locked while the lock should have been released
<smile> and I made a proof-of-concept fix for another bug
<smile> I deployed it to our testing environment, but I still need to test it
<smile> my development machine broke, so I bypass that for now
<smile> but my computer mouse broke in the middle of that all, so I went home by 13:00 to work from there
<smile> with another computer mouse
<inetpro> yikes!
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-08
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<chesedo-> morning thatgraemeguy and all others
<paddatrapper> morninhg chesedo- thatgraemeguy and everyone
<Langjan> G'morning guys, all well?
<Langjan> Missed you yesterday Kilos - connection still messing you?
<Kilos> morning Langjan yesterday was power cut
<Kilos> but connection sucks as well
<Langjan> Oh! At least not runaway fires, terrible in Knysna 
<Kilos> i see no news
<Kilos> had another heart thump last night
<Langjan> About 10 000 people evacuated from Knysna
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> what damage did that big storm cause
<Langjan> Ai! Sorry to learn 
<Kilos> np
<Langjan> How you feeling today?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> bruised and a bit weak
<Kilos> but ok
<Kilos> no pain today yet
<Langjan> Look after yourself
<Kilos> i try
<Kilos> eaten vit c till it comes out my ears
<Kilos> morning everyone and inetpro 
<Langjan> Good. Lots of homes damaged in Cape, many homeless due to flooding and fires
<Langjan> Fires raging from George all the way to Plett
<inetpro> Kilos: what did you break?
<Kilos> sjoe i saw the image. graeme gave it here
<inetpro> oh and hi to you as well :-)
<Kilos> hahahahaha voesek
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<Langjan> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> nothing broken
<Kilos> i use kde
<Langjan> Thgats why inetpro asked
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> Cold weather coming tonight
<inetpro> good to see you guys up early for a change
<Kilos> yes and im already frozen
<Kilos> thatgraemeguy you ok after the storm
<Langjan> Up early? I've been up almost six hours
<inetpro> Langjan: how can I believe you?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Langjan he also uses kde
<Langjan> Well inetpro give me your phone number then I will call you when I get up...
<Langjan> Kilos, so he knows you should also be having broken things...lmga!
<inetpro> Langjan: no, no, no... please don't do it
<Langjan> Lmga
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> Langjan: so at what time do you actually wake up in the mornings?
<Langjan> Usually between 04:45 and 05:30 inetpro  
<Langjan> And if I don't, the dog wakes me to go out
<inetpro> oh that's not too bad, I thought it was earlier than that
<Langjan> No, so send the 'phone no
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> in winter I struggle to get up that early but in summer that's about the time I get up as well
<Langjan> Talking of dogs, check this hip hound: https://www.facebook.com/jan.greeff.1/posts/10155399288919660?pnref=story
<Langjan> and the Knysna fires: https://www.facebook.com/hermanlab/posts/10154751356237404?notif_t=close_friend_activity&notif_id=1496913078868456
<Langjan> OK guys I will leave you now so you can fix your broken kde's
<Kilos> lol have a good day sir
<Langjan> Have a good day and remember SA vs Argentine jnr world cup  
<inetpro> why leave us?
<Langjan> Thakns Kilos and you also
<inetpro> you can remain connected
<Langjan> I dont know how to fix kde and dont want to see you guys' embarrassment, lol 
<Langjan> True inetpro 
<Kilos> lol so cheeky
<inetpro> Langjan: you can also remain connected but set your status as away
<Langjan> Yeah, until I break something...
<inetpro> type "/help away" and press ENTER... without the quotes
<Langjan> Was I not marked away already?
<inetpro> for example "/away I will be back shortly"
<Langjan> Oh, ok thks inetpro 
<inetpro> when done you just type "/away" to cancel your away status
<andrewlsd> \o hello peeps
 * andrewlsd has been incommunicado too long
<thatgraemeguy> Kilos: yes, I'm not THAT close to the coast....... not as hectic for me, thanks
<thatgraemeguy> sorry. delayed response :)
<Kilos> np
<thatgraemeguy> worked from home and mommy stayed home with the kids
<thatgraemeguy> schools were all closed
<Kilos> wow
<thatgraemeguy> from my side it was just a windy rainy day, but there were places where it got pretty hectic, the closer to the coast the worse it got
<thatgraemeguy> any place with "beach" in their street address didn't have a great time
<Kilos> crazy storm but quite beautiful to watch on the link you gave us
<vulcan> Link :D? I like links
<Langjan> Hi vulcan https://www.facebook.com/hermanlab/posts/10154751356237404?notif_t=close_friend_activity&notif_id=1496913078868456
<Kilos> wow went to sleep and Langjan was here, woke up and he is still here
<Kilos> gonna rain
<Langjan> Im here but away
<Kilos> hahaha nice to see you
<Langjan> and you
<Kilos> i saw you were grayed out
<Kilos> learning at last
<Langjan> Watched the junior boks thrash Argentina
<Kilos> looks like stubbornness wears off with age
<Langjan> Old dogs dont learn new tricks
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> but I'm not old yet
<Kilos> jaja
<Kilos> wbb
<smile> Hi :)
<bushtech> hi smile
<smile> how are you doing, bushtech?
<bushtech> ai'm good thanks busy building a phono preamp
<bushtech> how you doing / managed to smack that virus?
<smile> not a virus, but I'm busy working on a lot of fixes for my work :P
<bushtech> ah ok good
<smile> not now, but today in general
<smile> and tomorrow
<smile> if they would let me work more and meet less, I would get more work done
<bushtech> ah see you called it a bug
<bushtech> me not sure about the difference between a bug and a virus
<bushtech> is a bug a non malignant software problem
<bushtech> could also be pebcak?
<smile> a bug is an issue with the software that needs fixing
<smile> meaning the user expected the software to do something, but it didn't (properly)
<bushtech> hmmmmm pebcak?
<bushtech> :)
<smile> bushtech: yeah, some users are stupid
<bushtech> yep myself included, wannabe C coder, problem alaways pebcak
<qwebirc52007> #ubuntu-za: /HELP Ubuntu Studio best multimedia laptop and brand, please advise
<paddatrapper> qwebirc52007: I'm not sure, but if you hang around someone may be able to help 
<paddatrapper> Are you using it for audio production mostly? 
<paddatrapper> And what sort of scale? Single track recording or entire orchestra multitracking? 
<qwebirc52007> sorry, wandered off - I want to use it for the full range of multimedia graphics, video editing and animation ... I am a digital media artist and designer ...
<qwebirc52007> paddatrapper
<qwebirc52007> paddatrapper: I'm new at this IRC channel chat stuff, with apology, I've registered 'katberg' as my ID ...
<katberg> ... like so.
<qwebirc52007> testing
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-09
<inetpro> goeiemore almal
<Kilos> morning all, and inetpro 
<smile> good evening :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> hmm.. he's gone
<inetpro> smile: I'm still here
<inetpro> good evening everyone
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-10
<Langjan> Good morning all
<Langjan>  my laptop (Lubuntu) cannot "see" my Huawei Vodafone dongle. I have reinstalled modem manager and usb modeswitch, the dongle shows blue but there seems to be a blockage. Any suggestions, please?  
<bushtech_> Langjan: have you tried it on different usb ports on your lappie?
<bushtech_> do the commands df and lsdb show anything interesting?
<CraigZim> df
<Langjan> Hi bushtech_its now in a different usb port. df shows quite a lot but I dont see anything (in my ignorance) that seems to indicate a problem. lsdb is "command not found" 
<Langjan> It's connected on wifi, which in turn will not deactivate so I force-deactivate it by changing settings to see if the mobile will connect
<bushtech_> do you recognise your drives under df?. We're trying to find something new there which would be the dongle
<bushtech_> unplug dongle and run df. make note of whats there. Then plug dongle in and see if something new appears
<Langjan> ok will do thks bushtech_ 
<bushtech_> thats the dongle. Then at least we know what its called
<Langjan> bushtech_,  nothing more shows up
<Langjan> Dongle lights up to blue but is not picked up
<bushtech_> hmm strange
<bushtech_> anybody who can help here?
<Langjan> What's strange also is it used to work, I cannot say why and exactly when it started playing up
<bushtech_> try df -Th
<Langjan> df -Th nothing more
<bushtech_> what is there?
<Langjan> same uotput as in just df
<bushtech_> can you list them, maybe just the /dev ones
<Langjan> udev and sda/1  
<Langjan> four more show "none"
<bushtech_> /sda/1is prob your hard drive
<Langjan> yes
<bushtech_> ok leave terminal and click on disks in desktop
<bushtech_> see if it's there
<Langjan> Yes it shows dev/sr1 (read only)
<Langjan> but under CD drive
<bushtech_> ?
<bushtech_> does /sr1 size correspond to the size of your HDD?
<Langjan> CD Drive dev/sr1
<Langjan> no HDD is dev sda1
<Langjan> This one shows huwaei 34 MB
<bushtech_> ok so is /dev/SR1 tour dongle?
<Langjan> yes
<bushtech_> right progress :)
<Langjan> Good!
<bushtech_> Try This: sudo mount -o rw /dev/sr1 /mnt
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> block device dev/sr1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<bushtech_> Ok so it is mounted
<bushtech_> sowhat o you want to do, connect?
<Langjan> mounted at filesystem/root
<Langjan> yes
<Langjan> Currently connected on my wifi
<Langjan> I wantt o be able to connect on dongle when away from wifi
<bushtech_> Have you installed  Vodafone Mobile broadband software 
<Langjan> Well it worked on this sytem until recently and nothing that I am aware of has changed except that it does not connect now
<bushtech_> maybe reinstall the software or update it
<Langjan> ok will try, is that software from vodacom website or available from repos?
<bushtech_> would think voda
<Langjan> ok thks bushtech_ will have a go
<jan_> hi bushtech_ I found nothing for Linux at Vodacom, then found software for Vodacom via Synaptic, installed nut no luck. Am now trying to see if I can update the dongle software via Windows. 
<Langjan> bushtech_, I upgraded the Huawei dongle firmware via Win 7, then rebooted, deleted the old mobile connection, created a new connection but still no luck. 
<bushtech_> running out of ideas
<bushtech_> maybe try running it through wine
<MaNI> what does dmesg say when you plug it in?
<Langjan> Hi MaNI - dmesg?
<Langjan> Sorry you lost me there
<Langjan> I am contemplating a fresh install... 
<Langjan> bushtech_, wine is not an option for me, I have nightmarish memories of wine - the point is, it did run on the existing system so either there is something wrong with the dongle or the OS
<bushtech_> type dmesg in command line
<Langjan> Refers to a firmware bug
<Langjan> then OSC failed (AE not found); disabling ASPM
<Langjan> System wakeup disabled by ACPI
<Langjan> mentions some conflicts
<bushtech_> bokant my vuurmaakplek
<bushtech_> MaNi
<Langjan> Very long output, ends with "perf interrupt took too long (2526 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 50000 
<paddatrapper> Langjan: try unplug then run sudo dmesg -w and plug it back in
<paddatrapper> That will follow the output and you can see what pops up when you plug it in 
<Langjan> ok paddatrapper 
<Langjan> paddatrapper, same popup as before, disconnected, you are now offline
<Langjan> feedback on dmesg -w was: invalid option --'w'
<paddatrapper> Langjan: I'm not at a pc currently, but you're looking for the flag to follow the output 
<Langjan> paddatrapper, the only output was "invalid option --'w' " - was that command correct?
<bushtech_> dmesg -w not a valid command
<inetpro> what version of Ubuntu is that?
<Langjan> Hi inetpro it's Lubuntu 14.04
<inetpro> goeie middag almal
<inetpro> yep, that version didn't have the -w option yet
<Langjan> so do I just do dmesg?
<inetpro> Langjan: do the following and then insert and or remove and see what happens
<inetpro> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Langjan> is that the full command starting with ""tail"?
<inetpro> yep
<Langjan> ok thks
<Langjan> with dongle disconnected?
<inetpro> either way
<Langjan> ok
<inetpro> you should see stuff as you insert or remove
<inetpro> and when you have seen what you needed to see you press ctrl+c to stop following the output of that logfile
<Langjan> host name not found:ntp.ubuntu.com
<inetpro> that's not relevant
<inetpro> if that doesn't help try this
<inetpro> tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<Langjan> ok
<inetpro> every time you remove or insert a device you should see some output there
<Langjan> inetpro, theres quite a long output but Greek to me, what should I be looking for? 
<inetpro> paste at https://bin.snyman.info/
<Langjan> ok thks 
<Langjan> I just have top transfer to my desktop 
<inetpro> ??
<inetpro> what does that mean?
<Langjan> laptop not currently online
<inetpro> ah lol, top with the p :-)
<Langjan> its the laptop problem and I have disconnected the other connections while trying to get this one going  
<inetpro> or without the p
<Langjan> aye
<Langjan> goeie begryper, dubbele woord...lmga! Sorry
 * inetpro failing to read between the lines
<inetpro> Langjan: you could also just type some info per line and google for it
<Langjan> https://bin.snyman.info/mmm4w5t5
<inetpro> should find lots of similar output online and then you just go down the rabbit hole to find others with similar issues
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> none of that seems relevant either
<inetpro> or is it? I don't know now
<Langjan> That dongle was running well for a long time, strange...
<inetpro> those lines get triggered when you remove or insert?
<inetpro> have you tried multiple removes and inserts?
<Langjan> It was removed
<Langjan> well not specifically, but have removed and insetrted many times, nothing shows
<inetpro> do it while you look at that output and then see the pattern when you do it
<inetpro> give a few seconds each time you insert or remove
<inetpro> s/give/wait/
<Langjan> nothing
<inetpro> ai!
<Langjan> waited until the light went blue 
<Langjan> Lubuntu OS problem?
 * inetpro suspecting you must have blacklisted the device with all the troubleshooting... but can't be sure about that
<Langjan> Fresh install is easy, theres not much on that machine
<inetpro> I bet it will work on a fresh install
<Langjan> You confirm my feelings...
<Langjan> I had a simultaneous problem with wifi which I eventually sorted out 
<Langjan> OK not serious, I will do a fresh next week and let you know what happens
<Langjan> Many thanks guys
<inetpro> you're welcome
<inetpro> maybe someone will have better advice until then
<Langjan> OK thks, enjoy the rest of the weekend
<inetpro> same there, thanks
<Langjan> thks inetpro 
<inetpro> just close that fridge door of yours for me please
<Langjan> Lmga! I'm on the other side - you must close yours thats where its coming from!
<Langjan> Not too bad here, was 8° this morn and lekker sunny Bushveld day
<bushtech_> can't the lappie run straight ubuntu?
<Langjan> It can bushtech_ but its frustratingly slow
<Langjan> perhaps I must try gnome instead of unity?
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-11
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Langjan> Hello all
<Langjan> Hi bushtech_ and paddatrapper 
<Langjan> I installed Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 in my laptop, all the connections worked within a few seconds. So Lubuntu was messing me around.  
<Langjan> and inetpro 
<Langjan> thanks all for the help yesterday  
<Langjan> Now it's just the Proteas who have problems...
<bushtech_> Great news Langjan, glad you sorted
<Langjan> Thanks bushtech_ 
<smile> hi :)
<smile> I'm running KDE, never imagined I would o.O
<Langjan> Hello smile 
<Langjan> Kilos will be thrilled to bits
<Langjan> I'm running Gnome again, but only on my laptop and only because the Unity desktop is a bit resource-hungry for my old 2 GB RAM HP530. 
<pavlushka> Langjan: so how is gnome?
<Langjan> Hi pavlushka so far so good, but a bit soon to tell, its still loading updates. 
<pavlushka> Langjan: k
<smile> I'm back to MATE again
<Langjan> pavlushka, "k"?
<inetpro> Langjan: the pleasure is all mine, good to hear that you're up and happy again
<paddatrapper> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Thks inetpro 
<pavlushka> Langjan: okay :)
<Langjan> hi paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> great to hear it's sorted :)
<Langjan> Thanks, and I'm relieved
 * inetpro didn't even do anything to help
<Langjan> Well you put me on track by confirming my suspicion that its an OS problem 
<inetpro> well I bet if you put a fresh Lubuntu it will work as well, but nothing wrong with trying something else
 * pavlushka waves a sleepy hi to all
<Langjan> Probably, but I must say thhe Gnome desktop seems to be running much better than Unity on that machine
<inetpro> in other words, I would not blame the OS
<Langjan> Lubuntu was a bit temperemental 
<pavlushka> I mean pa and I and s
<inetpro> pavlushka: eh
<Langjan> pavlushka,  you've lost me here
<Langjan> you said k
<pavlushka> :)
<Langjan> Sorry I don't know those symbols
<smile> I don't like my Manjaro installation anymore, it's not working the way I want it to, I'm going to reinstall soon :)
<Langjan> Does k = :) ? 
<smile> Maybe set up a dualboot with Ubuntu
<smile> :)
<inetpro> waar's oom Kilos?
<inetpro> Maaz: seen Kilos
<Maaz> inetpro: Kilos was last seen 2 days, 32 minutes and 37 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2017-06-09 20:35:58 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2017-06-09 20:36:07 SAST
<inetpro> ai!
<Langjan> I e-mailed him today, no reply...
<Langjan> hopefully connection probs
<Langjan> Good night all
#ubuntu-za 2018-06-05
<inetpro> uh-oh
#ubuntu-za 2018-06-06
<chesedo> o/
#ubuntu-za 2018-06-07
<nlsthzn_why_not> Hello all :)
#ubuntu-za 2018-06-08
<chesedo> Good morning all
<nlsthzn_why_not> Goeie more, Suid Afrika
#ubuntu-za 2018-06-09
<inetpro> .
<pavlushka> inetpro: Its been long
<pavlushka> inetpro: How are you?
<nlsthzn_why_not> :(  missed uncle kilos
<nlsthzn_why_not> but the boks seem to be fighting back well
#ubuntu-za 2018-06-10
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> wb confluency 
<Kilos> konversation connects to freenode only then freezes sigh
<Kilos-> trying hexchat
<Kilos-> at least this works. 18.04 giving me more hassles than i have had in a long time
<chesedo> hi oom Kilos
<Kilos> hi chesedo, you well?
<Kilos> 18.04 driving me nuts
<Kilos> rsyncing /home from 16.04 keeps crashing it. all backup info gone. no email addies passwords etc etc
<Kilos> and now not even a bot for coffee
<Kilos> took me a mweek of struggling with konversation before i remembered weecchat and hexchat
<Kilos> old fool
<chesedo> Kilos: great ty, and self?
<chesedo> ai
<Kilos> im just cold, freezing my nuts off in pta waiting for ian to come fetch me'
<Kilos> came for meds and he will come when he gets a break 
<esrarkesh> Kilos: ek sit en ek rook 'n zol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dag se esrarkesh welkom by ubuntu-za
<nlsthzn_why_not> Hello ZA land... uncle Kilos etc...
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn_why_not 
<Kilos> lol whats with the why not part
<nlsthzn_why_not> can't remember now (had something to do with mutiple logins from different PC's or something
<nlsthzn> hope all is well
<Kilos> yip still kicking , hope all good by you
<Kilos> 18.04 kde driving me nuts
<Kilos> well thank heavens for tab complete because typing all that would be a mission
<nlsthzn> My initial install of Kubuntu 18.04 was working really well. Then I hopped to others, returned later to Kubuntu 18.04 again and I had many issues
<nlsthzn> very strange
<nlsthzn> currently on linux mint 19 beta and so far it is working very very well
<Kilos> my issue is that using 16.04 home does not work. nothing works. every time i try rsync /home i lose all setting apps passwords etc and email info
<Kilos> never had that before
<Kilos> wb inetpro 
<Kilos> cocooncrash, can you start Maaz again for us
<Kilos> please
<nlsthzn> I also start from a clean slate in any case (don't want all the cruft)... but it is interesting that it isn't working... it should :/
#ubuntu-za 2019-06-05
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh hi
<ThatGraemeGuy> this place seems emptier than I remember :-o
#ubuntu-za 2019-06-07
<nsnzero> good evening all
